# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Инсценировки к праздникам в детском саду

## ЛВ

*3 поросёнка и волк.*

Вы узнали нас, ребята?Мы-братишки-поросята!
Мы из леса долго шли, но поздравит вас пришли!

Я-наф-Наф,братишка старший,я бывап в детсаде вашем, 
С прздником сегодня рад я поздравить детский сад!

Я-Ниф-Ниф, второй братишка, всем девчонвам и мальчишкам
 В праздник радостный дарю своё звонкое "хрю-хрю"!

Ну.а я_Нуф_Нуф, малышка, самый маленький братишка,
Поздравляя нынче вас тоже хрюкну один раз!

ВОЛК  Мне поесть бы хоть немного,легче стала бы дорога!
Поведу я нос в сторонку_чую запах поросёнка!
Очень рад я,нету слов! Пообедать я готов!
Сковородочку достану, поросяток жа-а-арить стану!!1

1) Ой.ребята. помогите. нас от волка защитите!
2) Жарить нассейчас начнёт! Съест и глазом не иоргнёт!
3)Волк! Не ешь меня, постой! я не вкусный:я-худой!

ВОЛК Съем! и думать я не стану, сковородочку достану,
   По-ро-ся-ток жарить стану!!!

Поросята,визжа и похрюкивая убегают от волка.Вед.может помирить их, пригласив на общий танец.Или "подарить" Волку настоящую суповую кость, чему он "несказанно" обрадуется.НО это, конечно, вариант для взрослого корпоротива.

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), LiliyaOdiss (16.12.2018), Raisa Vayner (16.12.2018), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Елена04 (29.11.2018), Елена_дор75 (16.12.2018), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Идейка для


> Какая красивая идейка! Мне понравилось очень! Нужно будет взять на вооружение на следующий год,


Ещё одну хочешь? А вдруг и эта пригодиться? Сценка_начало утренника для средних(сами играют роли), 2младш.-(Зайки-дети, Зайчиха_воспитатель,) И 1мл(кукольные персонажи за ширмой)

Вед. Лесом частым шли зайчата,
Длинноухие ребятя.
 Мама-Зайка-впереди,
Детки_зайки-позади.

Мама: Заиньки, не отставайте,
Мамочку не потеряйте!

Вед. Тут играть зайчата стали
И от мамочки отстали!
Испугались, растерялись,
В роще тёмной заметались!
Стали плакать и рыдать!

Хором: Где нам мамочку искать?
1заяц: Что же, делать нечего,
Время есть до вечера!
2заяц: Мамочку искать пойдём,
Может быть её найдём!

Вед. Зайки лесом шли да шли,
На полянку набрели!
Тут концерт для мам идёт,
кто танцует, кто поёт!

И дальше пошёл ваш запланированный утренник.вставляете время от времени- "Идут дальше зайки,смотрят, а там девочки мам поздравляют, или...а там Вова стишок читает и тд.

Конец сценки_конец утренника.

Вед. Дальше зайчики идут,
справа-лес,налево-пруд...
Заяц: Узнаёшь места, сестрёнка?
Вон сосна стоит в сторонке!
 Зая: Вон и мама у избушки,
Видишь беленькие ушки?

Мама:  Я давно вас поджидала,
Но без дела не скучала,
Сына и дочурку Заю
Пирожками угощаю! (я блинами угощаю,
                              Шоколадкой угощаю,
                               Я морковкой угощаю,
                               Я на танец приглашаю!

                               Кому что подходит.
 Буду рада, если пригодиться кому-то.

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), MARINA MILANICH (31.10.2017), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## oljaTs

Людмила васильевна! Позволю себе продолжение... (к выпуску)
Мини-инсценировка стихотворения«Заячья любовь» (3 чел.).
Звучит «Марш» Мендельсона. Выходит ребенок-автор, становится под аркой. На фоне звучания марша автор рассказывает стихотворение, появляются Заяц и Зайчиха. Заяц с Зайчихой обходят зал.

Автор:      Заяц гордо шел по лесу.
               Вел Зайчиху, как принцессу.
               А принцесса – хороша,
               И красива, и умна.

Заяц и Зайчиха останавливаются рядом с автором.

Автор:    До верхушек длинных ушек
             Заяц был в нее влюблен.
Зайцы показывают на ушки.

Автор:    Но решиться объясниться
             Все не мог собраться он;
Положить руку на сердце.

Автор:    То есть заяц понимал,
              Что в пути молчать неловко,
              Просто он слова искал,
              А когда нашел – сказал:

Заяц опускается на одно колено, повернувшись лицом к Зайчихе:
                   - Ты прекрасна, как морковка!
                      Если обижал тебя,
                      То прошу простить меня!

Зайчиха:      Ох, давно уж это было,
                  Про обиды все забыла!
                  Но ты, Заинька, герой,
                  Очень я горжусь тобой.
                  Ведь я знаю, трудновато
                  Исправлять себя, ребята!

Автор:         И сейчас мы вам докажем,
                  Что в группе нашей все дружны
                  И мальчишки, и девчонки…

Все:            Все об этом знать должны!
До встречи, Оля Ц.

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), vsoyu (25.07.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

> Всё новое - хорошо забытое старое. Инсценировки сказок с помощью родителей (как правило предшкола) у нас проходили ещё в совдэповские времена. Результат беспроигрышный.


А я "Репку" на выпускном ставила с родителями.Дико просто,но вы правы, подобрать прикольных исполнителей важно.Раздала им всем по фразе, которую они должны повторять неустанно после каждого упоминания своего персонажа.
БАБКА:  Деда,где ты?
ДЕД:  Радикулит замучил!
ВНУЧКА: Я-модница, красавица!
ЖУЧКА: Некогда мне!
КОШКА: А к чему ухо чешется?
МЫШКА: Вот придумали!
РЕПКА: Сама себе нравлюсь!
Выглядит примерно так.   Посадил ДЕД (РАдикулит замучил!) РЕПКУ(сама себе нравлюсь!). Выросла РЕПКА(сама себе нравлюсь!) .......
.....БАБКА(Деда, ты где?) за ДЕДКУ(радикулит замучил),......КОШКА(а к чему ухо чешется?) за ЖУЧКУ(некогда мне)...Бабка-в шали, дед- валенках и шляпе,Внучку поную или высокую - в бантах и тд. Это старый студенческий номер, смеху бывает!!!!

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), vsoyu (25.07.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

А вот ещё идея, как развеселить детей выступление пап м мам. Инсценируете "ДАМА СДАВАЛА В БАГАЖ".Всё буквально:

Дама (мама с радикюлем) сдавала в багаж
ДАМА: Диван, чемодан, саквояж(Всё это представлено)
          Картину (колябки-малябки пострашней), корзину, картонку
          И.....Ма-а-а-ленькую собачонку (мама хрупкой комплекции. чтоб потом сменить её на крупного папу)и всё по тексту. Тоже не требует репетиций, а смотрится интересно.

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ЛюдмилаЛего (13.02.2020), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

> *людмила васильевна*,
>  Спасибо за идею с репкой. Натолкнула на мысль: а что если еще и инструменты добавить в шутливом исполнении. Ну, например дернуть струну на гитаре после своей реплики или дунуть в "дудку", или тарелками звякнуть посильнее.....


Я повторюсь: одна голова-хорошо, а две-ничуть не хуже! Можно закончить сказку так:

Стали репкой угощать
И соседей приглашать!
Пригласили музыкантов,
Было много там талантов
А ОРКЕСТР-самый главный!
Настоящий, звонкий, славный!
Инструменты-хороши!
Что ж, сыграем от души!

И ват он пошёл, твой оркестр! А ты-большая умница! :Ok:

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), SiOlAn (21.12.2018), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Сценка к Нвому году или 8 марта.

Вед. Был сынок у маменьки
Медвежонок маленький.
В маму был фигурою-
В медведицу бурую.

Уляжется медведица под деревом в тени...
Сын рядом присоседиться...
И так лежат они.........                            Мама-медв.и сын-медв.инсценируют...

Он упадёт,
МАМА: Ах, бедненький!
ВЕД. Его жалеет мать.
ХОРОМ МАМА И ПАПА: Умнее в заповеднике ребёнка не сыскать!!!!!!

ВЕД: Мишутка дисциплины совсем не признаёт-
Нашёл он мёд пчелиный...
И грязной лапой-в мёд!
Мать твердит:

МАМА: Имей в виду! 
Так нельзя хватать еду!

ВЕД: А он как начал чавкать!
Испачкался в меду!
Мать его воспитывает, мучается с сынком!
Моет его, облизывает
Сына языком!

Вчера пропал куда-то,
Мамаша сбилась с ног!
Взъерошенный, лохматый
 пришёл домой сынок,
И заявляет маме:

СЫН: А я валялся в яме!
ПАПА: Ужасно он воспитан!
Всю ночь ревёт, не спит он,
И балуется просто,
МАМА: Тут разве хватит сил?

ВЕД: Медведица бурая
 весь день ходила хмурая
Весь день горевала
МАМА: Ах, какая дура я
Сынка избаловала!!!

ВЕД Родители беседуют,
Мешает он беседе!
ПАПА: Перебивать не следует 
взрослого медведя!

ВЕД Ругает он сынишку,
ПАПА: ну кто тут виноват?!
МАМА, ПАПА: А такие мишки
Есть среди ребят???  

Старшие ребята могут инсценировать сами, а малышам можно показать как кукольный театр. Рада буду, если примените, я уже обкатала...Если сделаете антураж, смотрится забавно: ПАПА с газетой "Медвежьи новости"-на диване,на столе варенье "МАлина" и МЁД........

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (16.12.2018), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## N i c

> Под зонтиком дети вместе с воспитателем могут говорить: "Дождик, дождик, хватит лить, надо солнышку светить!" И снова гуляют под весёлую музыку.


Мне родители в детстве такую читали:

Дождик, дождик пу-у-ще
На мамину капусту
На папин ячмень
Поливай целый день

Так мы на даче дождик зазывали, а если дождик затягивался то пели эту:

Дождик не капай
Подожди немножко
Нашим ребятам
Не стучи в о окошко 

И есть продолжение, но я не помню

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Affection

ЗИМА И ДЕТИ

Зима:
Я на улицы насыплю
Снега много-много!
Дети:
Мы хотим, чтоб ручейки
Бежали по дорогам!
Зима:
Я в снежки играть позволю,
Успокою стужу.
Дети:
Мы хотим кораблики
Запускать по лужам!
Зима:
Разве вам не нравятся
Деревья в снежных шапках?
Дети:
Не дождемся мы листочков
И зеленой травки.
Зима:
Ну, а если вам мороз
Заморозит носик?
Дети:
Мы тогда его согреть
Солнышко попросим!
Зима:
Солнце и весна твердят:
"Поскорей прощайся!"
Дети:
Что ж, прощай, но через год
Снова возвращайся!

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Ведущий:* Что  за  шубы  у  зверят!
                         Все  о  шубах  говорят.
*Медвежонок:*  Я  Мишутка  в  шубке  бурой,
                     Занимаюсь  физкультурой!
                     Иногда  на  шубку  с  ёлки
                      Осыпаются  иголки.
*Лисёнок:*   Я  Лисёнок  в  шубке  рыжей,
                     Наблюдаю  я  за  Мишей.
                     Я  кричу  ему,  дразня: 
«Шубка ярче у меня!»
*Зайчонок:	* В  новой  шубке  я  скачу,
                     Кочерыжку  съесть  хочу!
                     Кочерыжка  хороша
                     Для  зайчонка-малыша!
*Мышонок:*  Я  Мышонок,  я  знаком
                     С  каждым  зайкой-русаком!
                     Все  мы  серые,  но  всё  же
                     Шубки  не  совсем  похожи!
*Волчонок:*  Я  вот  тоже,  как  хотел,
                     Шубу  серую  надел!
                     Не  мышонок,  не  зайчонок…
                     Кто,  скажите,  я?
*Дети:* 	  Волчонок!
*Ежонок:*  	Что  за  шубу  носит  Ёж?
                   	Интересней  не  найдёшь!
                   	Мы,  ежата,  возле  ёлок
                   	Ходим  в  шубках  из  иголок!

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), vsoyu (25.07.2019), ЕленаВасс (24.10.2018), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

> Кто-то спрашивал сценарий "Магазин игрушек",сейчас попал на глаза, решила выложить прямо на форуме.


Мои дети очень любят музыкальную *игру "Магазин игрушек"*. Часто играем в неё на Новогоднем празднике с Дедом Морозом (можно играть на 8 Марта с мамами или бабушками). Я сочинила простенькую 2-частную мелодию (а можно подобрать музыку, на которую хорошо "лягут" слова).

Все стоят в кругу. Игрушки - кукла Катя, Котик, Мячик - вместе с детьми и "покупателем" (Дедом Морозом).
*Музыка А:* _идут по кругу и поют:_
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь,
Открываем магазин.
Заходите, заходите, 
Выбирайте, что хотите!
*Музыка Б:* _кукла Катя танцует в кругу, все хлопают в ладоши._
*Музыка А:* 
*Кукла Катя* (_поёт_). На меня вы посмотрите
И к себе домой возьмите,
Буду вас любить и слушать,
А зовут меня Катюша.
*Музыка А (повтор):*
*Дед Мороз* _(поёт)_. Я игрушку покупаю
И с собою забираю.
*Кукла Катя.* Прежде, чем меня забрать,
Должен ты меня догнать!
*Музыка Б:* _Дед Мороз догоняет куклу Катю, они танцуют в кругу,_ _все хлопают в ладоши._

_Так же "продаются" Котик и Мячик (или те игрушки, которые нужны вам)._
*Мячик поёт*: Я - весёлый, звонкий мячик,
Не люблю того, кто плачет,
Не люблю того, кто плачет, 
А люблю того, кто скачет!

*Котик:* А я - котик Котофей,
Хорошо ловлю мышей,
Деткам песенку пою:
"Баю-баюшки-баю..."

_В конце можно Магазин игрушек закрыть:_
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь,
Закрываем магазин! 
Динь-динь-динь, динь-динь-динь,
Закрываем магазин! 

_...или потанцевать всем детям вместе с Дедом Морозом и игрушками._

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## MarinaMi

> Хороший утренник,понравился.Живой, логичный. А я свой традиционно заканчиваю такими словами:
> 
> Уж больше для вас мы не спляшем,
> И больше для вас не споём...........
> Прощайте........Рукой мы помашем......
> Как птицы........как птицы крылом........
> 
> И последний заключительный фотокадр--вся группа. У каждого ребёнка-в одной руке диплом (или подарок), другой рукой он "машет"....


Красиво и трогательно. Обязательно возьму на вооружение. 

Мы традиционно танцуем с сотрудниками прощальный вальс.
Стрелой промчится лето,
И школа ждёт ребят,
Лишь за забором где-то 
Мелькнёт наш детский сад.
Пускай мы расстаёмся - 
Здесь не забудут вас!
На память остаётся
Прощальный этот вальс...

_"...Помнить вас обещаем!
Расставанья час настал...
Это вальс наш прощальный,
Наш последний детсадовский бал."_ Это слова припева. Мы танцуем, поём, а мамы слёзы утирают...

Девчонки, 9 ноября на дворе! Какой выпускной?! :biggrin:

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## MAna

А вот ещё:

Сценка : "Три мамы"

Ведущий 
Танюша под вечер
С прогулки пришла
И куклу спросила

Танюшка
Как, дочка, дела?
Опят ты залезла под стол, непоседа?
Опять просидела весь день до обеда?
С этими дочками прямо до обеда!
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка худа. 
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка.

(садит куклу за стол)

Ведущий 
Танюшина мама 
С работы пришла
И Таню спросила:

Мама 
Как, дочка, дела?
Опять заигралась наверно в саду?
Опять ухитрилась забыть про еду?
“Обедать!” Кричала бабуля сто раз,
А ты отвечала: “Сейчас, да сейчас”
С этими дочками просто беда!
Скоро ты будешь как, спичка худа.
Иди-ка, обедай, вертушка.
Дочка садиться за стол.

Ведущий 
Тут бабушка
Мамина мама пришла
И маму спросила:

Бабушка: 
Как, дочка, дела?
Наверное, в больнице за целые сутки
Опят для еды не нашлось ни минутки? 
А вечером съела сухой бутерброд?!
Нельзя же сидеть целый день без обеда! 
Уже доктором стала, а все непоседа! 
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка худа.
Иди-ка обедай, вертушка. 

(все садятся за стол пить чай).

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Сценка на 8 марта:

ЛИСЁНОК1:
Мама нас учила жить, говорила:

МАМА-ЛИСА:
Дети! лисенятам надо быть
 Всех хитрей на свете!


ЛИСЁНОК2:
Ночью я пролез тайком
В нашу лисью кухню....
Съел там куру с петухом,
Чтобы не протухли....
И хвостом замёл следы.....
Чтобы не было беды!!!
Утром слышу мамин крик:

МАМА ЛИСА:
Кто тут вор и озорник?!!!!!

ЛИСЁНОК2:
Я подумал, в чём тут грех,
Мамочка-лисица?

ЛИСЁНОК1:
Он же стал хитрее всех?
Так за что сердиться?

----------

krinka (14.02.2019), larisakoly (18.05.2020), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

САМОЕ НУЖНОЕ СЛОВО.( я делаю, как мини-сценку. Мама Кошка с игрушкой котёнком и мама Тигрица с игрушкой тигрёнком на руках....и вед.)Детям достаётся практически по одной фразе, поэтому можно предложить её малышам...)



В джунглях тигрёнку не спиться.....
Говорит ему мама-тигрица:
Спи, мой славный КОТЁНОК!

А в доме котёнку не спиться,
Но мама не будет сердиться,
Носом в котёнка потычет
И промурлычет:
Спи, мой храбрый ТИГРЁНОК!

Все мамы на свете,
Такие, как эти....
И если ночью не спят их дети.
Они укачают их снова и снова...
Пригреют, полюбят....
И тут же найдут
Самое нужное слово!

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## lencik

Пока дорвалась до интернета, попытаюсь быть полезной! И всеми зубами держусь за компьютер, т.к. с одной стороны дочура выманивает меня отведать недавно сделаную и, наверно, уже застывшую кондитерскую колбаску, а с другой стороны муж - пытается поместить свою  :Jopa:  рядом с моей  :Jopa:  , а там, глядишь, потихоньку и сдвинет!  Но.............. Врагу не сдае-ется наш сла-авный варя-яг!!!!!!!!!!
   А это сценка. может кто не знаком с ней. В прошлом году ставила в старшей группе. Родители творчески отнеслись к костюмам. Прошло очень здорово!
Сценка «УШКИ – НЕПОСЛУШКИ»

Ведущая.
Любят мам своих ребята:
И дочки, и сынки,
Любят мам своих зверята: 
И зайцы и слоны. 
В лесном царстве-государстве 
Кипит у них робота:
Родную Маму удивить 
Кому же не охота? 
Вот зайчику захотелось 
За цветами в лес сходить, 
Чтобы мог он их на праздник 
Своей маме подарить. 
Собирал цветы, старался, 
В лесной чаще потерялся. 
(Под музыку идёт зайчонок, собира¬ет цветы, потом замечает, что ря¬дом нет никого, смотрит по сторо¬нам). 
Зайчонок.
Где ты, мама? (2р.)
Не могу тебя найти. 
Куда же мне теперь идти? 
(Шагает, присаживается на кор¬точки).

(Под музыку появляется Козлёнок, «боксирует» руками, прыгает). 
Козлёнок.
Я ни волка, ни медведя не боюсь,
Выходите, с кем угодно подерусь. 
Эх, зайчонок, что с тобой? 
Поиграй, пожалуйста, со мной.
Зайчонок.
Не видишь — я плачу,
Я — потерялся.
Теперь я без мамы любимой остался.
Козлёнок. 
А какая же она, мамочка твоя.
Зайчонок. 
Она... она... она самая кра¬сивая.
Козлёнок. 
Нет, моя самая красивая.
Зайчонок. 
А где ж она, покажи! 
Козлёнок (оглядывается).
Вот беда так беда,
Потерялся тоже я. 
Ведущая.
Как обидно, как обидно
Ваших мам нигде не видно.
Смотрите, тут невдалеке
Медвежонок гуляет.
Может, он про ваших мам
Что-нибуть да знает? 
(Под музыку идёт медвежонок). 

Медвежонок.
Как хорошо гулять в лесу,
Мне не страшно одному.
Я уже совсем большой, 
А где же мама? Ой-ой-ой.

Ведущая.
Что же вы, дети-малыши,
Далеко от мам ушли?
Теперь здесь целый детский сад,
Потерявшихся зверят. 
(Зверята начинают плакать).
   Ведущая.
Не нужно вам плакать - причитать. 
Придётся немного здесь подождать.
Но чтоб не случилась с вами беда,
Ну-ка, прячьтесь вот сюда! 
(Уводит их за куст, все присажива¬ются).
Ведущая.
Волнуются мамы, на помощь спешат. 
Ищут везде своих милых зверят. 
(Под музыку появляется Зайчиха, Коза, Медведица, ищут везде).
Зайчиха.
Дети у нас непослушными стали, 
Вот потому-то они и пропали. 
Медведица.
Бедные, бедные наши малютки. 
Мы не видели их уже целые сутки.
Верните скорее нам наших детей.
Найдите скорее в лесу малышей.
Коза.
Тётушка Сорока высоко летает, 
Вдруг про детей она что-нибуть знает?
(Появляется Сорока)
Сорока.
Правду, правду говорите.
Высоко летаю, 
Непременно всё увижу, 
Всё про всех узнаю. 
(Летит по залу, ищет, возвраща¬ется). 
Сорока.
Я летала, я устала, 
Никого я не нашла. 
Ах, простите, ожидают
                 Меня срочные дела. 
                 Может, Волк детей найдёт. 
                 Вон он по лесу идёт 
(Сорока    улетает,    появляется Волк).
 Волк.
Почему вы так шумите? 
Что случилось, расскажите! 

Медведица.
Верните скорее нам наших детей!
Найдите скорее в лесу малышей. 
Волк.
Ах вот в чём дело! 
Мне всё ясно! 
Не волнуйтесь вы напрасно. 
Под каждый кустик загляну 
Я их быстро отыщу. 
(Волк идёт по залу «рычит», подхо¬дит к пеньку, возле которого Лесовичок).
Волк.
Чья-то шляпа здесь торчит, 
Под пенёчком, кто сидит? 
Р-Р-Р-Р. 

Лесовик.
Не надо на меня рычать, 
Ты же мне мешаешь спать.

Волк.
Ты не ёжик и не мишка, 
И не маленький зайчишка. 
Тебя не видел раньше тут, 
Скажи мне, как тебя зовут? 
Лесовик.
Я  - старичок-лесовичок, 
Отлежал себе бочок. 
Живу в лесу я под пеньком, 
Уютно в домике моём. 
Волк.
Посоветуй, помоги, 
Как скорей зверят найти? 
Лесовик.
Идём, тебя я отведу 
К своему другу Петушку. 
Он много разных книг читает 
Он учёный, он всё знает. 
(Идут за ширму, приво¬дят Петуха и садятся).
 Петух.
Кукареку! Кукареку! 
Это кто попал в беду? 
Я сыщик отважный и смелый, 
Я возьмусь за это дело.
Не пройдёт и трёх минут
Ваши дети будут тут.
(достаёт лупу, идёт по следу, находит зверят).
Петух.
Так вот же они милые, 
Целые и невредимые. 
1, 2, 3, ну-ка, выходи. 
(Под музыку все идут за Петухом подходят к мамашам, все хлопают, встречая их). 

Зверята.
Милые мамы, простите нас. 
Мы очень-очень любим вас! 
(Дарят мамам по цветку, обнима¬ются с ними).

 Ведущая.
У нашей сказки счастливый конец,
Ай да Петушок, молодец! 
(Целует или гладит). 

Ведущая.
Чтобы мамы улыбались 
И могли спокойно спать,
Дети все должны старатся 
Своих мам не огорчать. 
(Выходят все де¬ти на полукруг).
Ребята. 
Пусть звенят повсюду песни 
Про любимых наших мам. 
Мы за всё, за всё, родные, 
Говорим спасибо вам! 

Исполняется песня «Песенка про маму» А.Филиппенко.

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Дети очень любят это стих. в переводе Маршака, я брала, как сценку для 2мл. и слабой средней.

Она как раз из разряда хорошо забытого старого.....

Если взять сценку в конце утренника, то в тему будет пирог, которым мама-кошка захочет угостить всех ребят---вот и сюрпризный момент готов!


Потеряли котятки
На дороге перчатки
И в слезах прибежали домой:
“Мама, мама, прости.
Мы не можем найти.
Мы не можем найти перчатки”.

“Потеряли перчатки?
Вот дурные котятки.
Я вам нынче не дам пирога.
Мяу-мяу не дам,
Мяу-мяу не дам,
Я вам нынче не дам пирога”.

Побежали котятки
Отыскали перчатки.
И смеясь, прибежали домой:
“Мама, мама, не злись,
Потому что нашлись,
Потому что нашлись перчатки”.

“Отыскали перчатки.
Вот спасибо котятки.
Я за это вам дам пирога.
Мур-мур-мурр пирога,
Мур-мур-мурр пирога.
Я за это вам дам пирога”.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## elenasaf

Девочки!
Может кому пригодиться.Я тут все со своей Азбукой ношусь.Все сделала и сценарий и фонограммы-если интересно могу поделиться.Это сцека из сценария
Сценка «Теремок»

Наташка: 
Первый год учусь я в школе,
Что стоит в большом саду,
И с отличною оценкой
В первый раз домой иду.
Я пятеркой дорожу,
Всем в квартире покажу!
Будут рады все соседи,
Все- и взрослые и дети.
Даже наш котенок Пушко,
Ведь пятерка –не игрушка!( Наташа уходит)
Ведущий
Стоит в поле теремок,
Он ни низок , ни высок,
И замочек у него.
Видно здесь нет никого.
Я замочек отомкну
И у теремка спрошу:
Терем, терем, теремок!
Кто в тереме живет?
Нет ответа, все молчит ,
Теремок пустой стоит.
Вот идет сюда пенал.
Пенал:
Ах! Куда же я попал?
Стоит терем – теремок,
Он ни низок, ни высок.
Эй, замочек, отомкнись.
Кто живет здесь? Отзовись!
Нет , ответа, не слыхать!
Буду жить да поживать!
Ведущий:
Бегут к теремку тетрадки.
Тетрадки:
Детям очень мы нужны,
В теремочке жить должны.
В теремочке потеснитесь,
Чтоб тетрадки уместились.
Ведущий:
Спешат к теремку карандаши.
Карандаши:
Мы карандашики цветные,
Школьникам без нас нельзя.
Все мы острые, прямые,
Детям верные друзья!
Ведущий:
Пенал дверцу приоткрыл
И к себе их пригласил.
Ведущий:
А вот и новые гости (4 и 5)
4 и 5
Кто-кто в теремочке живет?
Кто-кто в невысоком живет?

Я - пенал,
Мы - тетрадки,
Мы – карандаши.
Хором: 
А вы кто?
4 и 5:
Мы отметки хороши!
Будут рады малыши!
Ведущий:
Радуется теремок, открывает свой роток.
Все хором:
Приходите в гости к нам,
Все мы очень рады вам!
Ведущий:
Вот плетется «Двойка»,
Следом «Единица».
Тоже в теремочке
Желают поселиться.
Но пенал суровый
На пороге снова.

Пенал:
Вам не место в теремке!
Двери наши на замке!
Ведущий:
Теремок хозяйку ждет.
Тише, вот она идет!
Вот хозяйка наша-
Школьница Наташа!
Наташа:
Что за чудо теремок?
На двери его замок.
Здесь жильцы бумажные-
Все ужасно важные!
Ну, ребята отгадайте,
Что это за теремок?

----------


## ЛВ

Хорошо забытое старое........Я, бывает, это хорошо забытое, беру вместо стихов.....Получается будто инсценировочки.......Разрешите и вам напомнить?

Эдуард УСПЕНСКИЙ


Разгром

Мама приходит с работы,
Мама снимает боты,
Мама приходит в дом,
Мама глядит кругом.
- Был на квартиру налёт?
- Нет.
- К нам заходил бегемот?
- Нет.
- Может быть, дом не наш?
- Наш.
- Может, не наш этаж?
- Наш.
Просто приходил Серёжка,
Поиграли мы немножко.
- Значит это не обвал?
- Нет.
- Значит, слон не танцевал?
- Нет.
- Очень рада. Оказалось,
Я напрасно волновалась



Девочка. Где же яблоко, Андрюша?
Мальчик. Яблоко давно я скушал.
Девочка. Ты не мыл его, похоже.
Мальчик. Я с него очистил кожу.
Девочка. Молодец ты стал какой!
Мальчик. Я давно уже такой.
Девочка. А куда очистки дел?
Мальчик. Ах, очистки тоже съел.



Ведущий. Есть в квартире нашей
Девочка Наташа,
Мама ей в коробке
Принесла конфет.
И сказала строго:
Мама. Съешь сейчас немного.
Остальные завтра!
Положи в буфет.
Ведущий. А Наташа села,
Все конфеты съела,
Съела и смеется:
Наташа. Мама, не ругай!
Я не позабыла.
Помнишь, ты учила:
"Никогда на завтра
Дел не оставляй!"



В джунглях тигрёнку не спиться.....
Говорит ему мама-тигрица:
Спи, мой славный КОТЁНОК!

А в доме котёнку неспиться,
Но мама не будет сердиться,
Носом в котёнка потычет
И промурлычет:
Спи, мой храбрый ТИГРЁНОК!

Все мамы на свете,
Такие, как эти....
И если ночью не спят их дети.
Они укачают их снова и снова...
Пригреют, полюбят....
И тут же найдут
Самое нужное слово!


Девочка. Кто поцарапал нашу дверь?
Мальчик. Дверь поцарапал страшный зверь.
Девочка. Кто вылил на пол весь компот?
Мальчик. Компот? Наверно, Васька-кот.
Девочка. А кто порвал сегодня книжки?
Мальчик. Порвали мышки-шалунишки.
Девочка. Кто посадил кота в мешок?
Мальчик. Кота в мешок? Наш пес Дружок.
Девочка. Дружок сердито зарычал, и Вова сразу замолчал.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## mara400

Вот какой помощник (сценка)
Девочка
Почему ты, Ваня, во двор не выходил?
Мальчик
Помогал я маме, порядок наводил.
Д
Расскажи скорее, как ты ей помог?
М
До последней крошки съел большой пирог.
Нашел пылесос, сам трубу прикрутил
И пыльную бурю я в дом запустил.
Труба оказалась не с той стороны.
Д
Ну, расскажи, что еще сделал ты?
М
Постирал в машине с порошком я валенки.
Никому не налезают,
Стали очень маленькими.
Подарил я яркий фантик от конфеты.
И еще нарисовал Я в театр билеты.
Д
И что тебе сказала мама?
М
Что наделал я немало.
Еще мама улыбнулась и поцеловала.
"О таком подарке я даже не мечтала!

Еще есть "Что нам с папой маме подарить?" Надо прислать?

----------

говорушка (15.02.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## Lada118

*Добрый вечер! С праздником Крещения!*
ищу небольшие сценки - диалоги, инсценировки  для праздника 8 марта, или интересные жанровые стихи. Некоторые могу предложить, может кому - нибудь пригодится  :flower: 
***
Мальчик.
Что - то пляска не видна?
Девочка.
Нет, неправда, вот она.
Мальчик.
Плясуны нехороши.
Девочка.
Сам , поди да попляши.
Мальчик.
Мы присядем, ногу в бок!
Девочка.
А мы ногу на носок!
Мальчик.
Топотушками пойдем.
Девочка.
А мы сядем, отдохнем.
Мальчик.
С вами мы плясать пойдем.
Девочка.
Лучше после отдохнем.

***
1-й -2-йребенок. инсценировка.
Елка, елка, елочка,
Колкая иголочка,
Где ты выросла?
— В лесу!
— Что ты видела?
— Лису!
— Что в лесу?
— Морозы, голые березы,
Волки да медведи —
Вот и все соседи…
— А у нас под Новый год
— Каждый песенку поет!
(Это стихотворение можно инсценировать).

РОДИТЕЛИ 
Шварц.
Если вы родители, 
Ласкатели, хвалители.
Если вы родители, 
Прощатели,  любители,
Если разрешители,  купители,  дарители,
Тогда, вы не родители,
 А просто , восхитители!
А если вы, родители,
Ворчатели,  сердители,
Ругатели, стыдители,
Гулять не отпускатели,
Собака  запретители,
Так знайте, вы родители,
Вы, просто, КРО-КО-ДИ ТЕЛИ!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## STU77777

Девочки, а я ставила в своём театре на день матери эту сказочку.
Она небольшая, но очень миленькая.
Может кому-то пригодится для сценария к 8 марта.
*СКАЗКА  ДЛЯ  МАМОЧКИ*
Жил себе в лесу возле лужайки ОБЫКНОВЕННЫЙ ёжик. Один раз с ним случилось НЕОБЫКНОВЕННОЕ приключение. Смотрите: вышел ёжик на лужайку… вот так… и увидел ЦВЕТЫ. 
ЁЖИК
ФР–ФР… здравствуйте цветочки, ФР–ФР…
ЦВЕТЫ
Добрый день–день…
Добрый день-день…
Добрый день–день–день…
ЁЖИК
Пойдемте, пожалуйста, поздравлять… ФР–ФР… мою мамочку с праздником. 
ЦВЕТЫ
Мы согласны, да–да–да…
Только как дойти туда?
Вдруг на полянку выскочила ЛИСИЦА. Вот такая БОЛЬШАЯ. Вот такая СТРАШНАЯ. Увидела ЁЖИКА и говорит:
ЛИСИЦА
Какая вкусная… НЯМ–НЯМ… 
Встреча, НЯМ–НЯМ…
Сейчас я тебя АМ–НЯМ!
ЁЖИК 
Ай, ФР–ФР, я боюсь! ФР–ФР… Помогите! 
Только цветочки не растерялись, а быстренько сели на ЁЖИКА вот так: Один… Второй… Третий… Четвертый… Пятый… Вот так ЁЖИК превратился в цветущую клумбу. Поискала, поискала ЛИСИЦА ЁЖИКА среди ЦВЕТОВ не нашла и побежала дальше. А когда ЁЖИК пришел домой, его МАМА сказала:
МАМА
Какие красивые цветы, только вот где мой любимый ЁЖИК?
Тогда ЁЖИК подошёл ближе, поцеловал мамочку – вот так… и сказал:
ЁЖИК
А я вот тут, ФР–ФР, под цветами, ФР–ФР! С праздником!

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## аль_фа

Добрый день!
Нашла небольшую сценку на 8 марта, можно показать как кукольный театр для малышей:

*Сценка «3 утенка» (Е. А. Мухина)*
Ведущая.
Жили-были 3 утенка:
(выходят и кланяются по очереди Колокольчик, Ромашка и Перышко).
Девочка.
Какие интересные имена у утят. Кто же их так назвал?
Утята.
Мама нас так назвала.
Девочка.
Почему?
Колокольчик.
Я — Колокольчик, потому что всегда много пел.
Ромашка
Я — Ромашка, потому что всегда была беленькая, только клювик желтенький
Перышко.
А у меня всегда топорщилось одно перышко.
Ведущая.
Пошли утята как-то, раз гулять и нашли земляничку — необыкновенную, запашистую земляничку. Но земляничка одна, а утят трое: Перышко, Ромашка и Колокольчик.
Ведущая.
Утята спорят между собой.
Утята.
Моя земляничка! Нет, моя. Моя! Нет, моя!
Девочка.
Это кто тут шумит?
Утята.
Это мы. Мы не знаем, как нам одну земляничку на всех разделить?
Девочка.
А мама у вас одна?
Утята.
Одна.
Девочка (к ребятам).
Ребята, помогите утятам. Что же им надо сделать с земляничкой?
Дети.
Отдать маме.

Утята отдают земляничку маме-утке.

Мама-утка.
Спасибо, мои утятки.

Берет земляничку, гладит каждого по головке, целует в щечку. Артисты кланяются.

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ya-more

Всем- добрый вечер. Загорелась идеей сделать у подг. на 8 марта посиделки "У самовара я и моя мама", кое-что уже нашла, когда закончу сценарий - обязательно выложу. Ищу минусовку песни "Усамовара я моя Маша"

Девочка с самоваром.
     Я иду. Иду, иду,
    Самовар в руках несу.
   Эх, чай, чай, чай:
   Уж ты, кумушка, встречай!

Две девочки.
  Напекли мы для гостей
 Много разных сладостей!

Все.
Тары-бары- растабары,
Выпьем чай из самовара:
Чаю сладкого попьем, 
Нашу песенку споем.

Песня "Русский чай"


Вед:    Да,без самовара нельзя представить жизнь русского народа. Самовар - водогрейный сосуд для чая, но он был для человека символом семейного очага, уюта, дружеского общения.

Девочка. Самовар пыхтит, искрится-
              Щедрый, круглый, золотой.
             Озаряет наши лица
             Он своею добротой.

Мальчик. Лучше доктора любого
               Лечит скуку и тоску
             Чашка вкусного, крутого,
            Самоварного чайку! и т.д.  с играми-плясками

мой адрес:
marina-chaplinskaja@rambler.ru

----------


## ЛВ

> .Идеи принимаются


Раз уж рыбка в аквариуме в зал принесена, то для старших или средних можно сделать сценарий " Исполение желаний"
1 Постепенно выполнить желания мам (можно на записках заранее раздать_)---вот он, концерт....._

2 Желания девочек---хотят определённые подарки--вручить.

3 желания мальчиков---хотят попробовать побыть девочками (частушки с переодеванием)

4Желание бабушек--потанцевать с внуками "Вальс для бабушки" Любэ тут пошёл.

5. Желание воспитателя--танец хочет или стихотворение лил поделку или добрые слова от родителей....тут в тему будет стих про воспит. в исполнении папы-мамы.

6 желание ребёнка из зрителей---засиделся. поиграть хочет....игра.

7. Приходит Шапокляк в обиде----я-женщина--никто не поздравляет!!! И лариска в обиде! Лариске--сыр. а старухе--новые туфли, она в них плясать пробует-не умеет, девочки научат её.
8 В конце саму рыбку покормить, спеть ей колыбельную песенку, спросить. не хочет ли на волю. Не хочет, её в садике нравится, только ведите себя красиво. чтоб я вами любовалась...


И всё в таком духе....да что вам советовать? Вы все--креативщики--ещё те!!!!! :Ok:

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Для малышек сценка...

Рассказчик: 
  Поросенок, котенок, щенок. 
  Сели учить урок. Вот котенок книжку взял. 

  Котенок: "Мяу, мяу…" 

  Рассказчик: 
  Он сказал. Это значит: Ма-ма. 

  Щенок: 
  Нет, приятель, ты не прав, здесь написано: "Гав-гав...". 

  Рассказчик: 
  А это значит: Ма-ма. 

  Поросенок: 
  Если верить букварю, здесь написано: "Хрю-хрю...". 

   Это значит: Ма-ма

----------


## ЛВ

http://www.nnmama.ru/content/dosug/c.../czenary8marta сценарии

Воспитатель

Мама ходит на работу.
И у папы много дел.
Значит надо, чтобы кто-то
И за нами приглядел!

Кто накормит кашей с ложки,
Кто нам сказку почитает,
Кто наденет нам сапожки,
Кто стихи и песни знает?

Кто помирит, кто подскажет,
Кто подружка и приятель,
Кто нам фокусы покажет?
Ну, конечно, воспитатель!



Соберем для мамы робота такого,
  Чтобы всю работу делал он толково.
  И стирал, и гладил, жарил и варил,
  И полы на кухне подметал и мыл.
  Чтобы мог заштопать рваные штанишки,
  Чтоб читал он на ночь
  Нам с сестренкой книжки!
  И, придя с работы, мама удивится:
  Никакой работы, можно спать ложиться!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## viktorya07

*татуся*,
 Добрый день, коллеги! Танец матрешек ставлю постоянно для старшей группы. Возможно, это не ново, но мне очень нравится, тем более, что программой рекомендовано. 
девочки строятся друг за другом за большой фанерной матрешкой. Затем по очереди выпрыгивают из-за нее, каждая рассказывает свое стихотворение:
*Ведущий*. Видим кукол деревянных,
Круглолицых и румяных.
Все в атласных сарафанах
В садике у нас живут –
Их матрешками зовут!
*1 Матрешка*. Кукла первая толста
И по виду не пуста.
Разделяется она
На две половинки.
В ней живет еще одна
Кукла в серединке.
*2 Матрешка*. С озорными глазками,
С ажурными подвязками.
Эту куколку открой –
Будет третья во второй!
*3 Матрешка*. Половинку отвинти,
Плотную, притертую,
И сумеешь ты найти
Куколку четвертую!
*4 Матрешка*. Вынь ее да посмотри,
Кто там прячется внутри.
Пятая матрешка
В туфельках на ножках!
*5 Матрешка*. У нее веснушки,
А на кофте рюшки!
Но и эта не пустая – 
В ней живет шестая!
*6 Матрешка.* А в шестой седьмая –
Матрешка заводная.
Плясунья и певунья,
Да просто хохотунья!
*7 Матрешка*. Посмотрите-ка, седьмая,
Половинку открывая, - 
Познакомила с восьмой
И по ростику меньшой!
*8 Матрешка*. Вот поставленные в ряд
Сестры-куколки стоят.
Сколько нас? – У вас мы спросим.
И ответят мамы…
*Мамы*. Восемь!
Затем сразу включаю музыку, начинается танец.
Девочки идут по кругу, заходят в круг, притоп или взмах платочком, из круга, притоп.
Пальчик на щечку, покачались.
Покружились парами "бараночкой" и другие движения в русском стиле.
Музыку брала на этом сайте минусовку "Матрешки" или другую более подвижную.
Смотрится очень красочно!

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## Наталия

на этом сайте много сценариев на все случаи..))

http://edu.rin.ru/html/753.html
http://edu.rin.ru/html/464.html

----------

LENOHKAAAF (15.11.2016), ЕленаВасс (25.10.2018), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), МАРИСЕ (22.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

> Я очень жду вашего  ответа.


Ириш, только--не в обиду!!!!!!
Отяготила ты его., я думаю, долгим их присутствием. Я понимаю, что ты их ведущими сделала. Но я бы сократила в плане---прилетели, понравилось в саду.
1 Яга позавидовала, что женщин чествуют так, а она в лесу признания не найдёт...
2 кузя среди детей захотел остаться.
3пусть переодеваются и остаток утренника так и ведут. но уже держат тему---ЯГА--ХОЧУ ВОСПИТАТЕЛЕМ БЫТЬ!!!!!
4 Это не просто, надо многое уметь---начинаете воспит. славить.
5 А кузя чтобы с детьми сдружиться--просит принять его в танцы-песни. Понимаешь, Ириш, если полсценария--стихи, а потом--нет, то это смотриться как импровизация. Если ты к этому-спокойно относишься. то почему--нет?. Я эту сценку вставила так...
........................................................


Баба Яга (прихорашиваясь): 
Если так, то я на праздник
Поскорее полечу!
И, конечно, домовенка
Я с собою захвачу.

Кузя, Кузенька, сынок,
Просыпайся, вышел срок.
Ждут нас в гости в детский сад,
Будет много там ребят.

Баба Яга (обращая внимание на гостей): 
Ух, и много же народу
В этом зале собралось!
Видно, ждут еще кого-то —
Торжество не началось.

Ворона:
Ты глаза свои протри!
Хорошенько посмотри_
Торжество вовсю идёт!
Баба Яга
Точно! Вижу-новый год!

Ворона
Ну какой тут новый год?
Ты чего смешишь народ?
Кар! Столетние мозги
 Прохудились от тоски!

Баба Яга
Кузя! Кузенька! Сынок!
Ты понять бы мне помог…
Ну чего они встречают..
И кого тут ожидают?

Кузя
Нынче праздник милых дам
Наших бабушек и мам!
Всех троих нас ожидают.
и на праздник приглашают!

Баба Яга
Это правильный подход!
Эх,толковый здесь народ!
Лучше дамы нет на свете!!
Подтвердите это дети!

Дети
Подтверждаем! Подтверждаем!
И на праздник приглашаем 

Баба Яга:
Ой, спасибо, ребятишки,
И девчонки, и мальчишки!
Я, пожалуй, посижу
И на всех вас погляжу.

Ну! Давайте-поздравляйте!
Вот чего я вам скажу!





Иришенька....только без обид.Утренник, как всегда, очень стабильно создан и основательно. Зрелищно будет, без сомнения!!!!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

> Людмила Васильевна, мне все равно с какого места.


Ириш, глянь пока....в таком разрезе устроит-нет?Баба Яга (прихорашиваясь): 
Если так, то я на праздник
Поскорее полечу!
И, конечно, домовенка
Я с собою захвачу.

Кузя, Кузенька, сынок,
Просыпайся, вышел срок.
Ждут нас в гости в детский сад,
Будет много там ребят.

Баба Яга (обращая внимание на гостей): 
Ух, и много же народу
В этом зале собралось!
Видно, ждут еще кого-то —
Торжество не началось.

Ворона:
Ты глаза свои протри!
Хорошенько посмотри_
Торжество вовсю идёт!
Баба Яга
Точно! Вижу-новый год!

Ворона
Ну какой тут новый год?
Ты чего смешишь народ?
Кар! Столетние мозги
Прохудились от тоски!

Баба Яга
Кузя! Кузенька! Сынок!
Ты понять бы мне помог…
Ну чего они встречают..
И кого тут ожидают?

Кузя
Нынче праздник милых дам
Наших бабушек и мам!
Всех троих нас ожидают.
и на праздник приглашают!

Баба Яга
Это правильный подход!
Эх,толковый здесь народ!
Лучше дамы нет на свете!!
Подтвердите это дети!

Дети
Подтверждаем! Подтверждаем!
И на праздник приглашаем 

Баба Яга:
Ой, спасибо, ребятишки,
И девчонки, и мальчишки!
Я, пожалуй, посижу
И на всех вас погляжу.

Ну! Давайте-поздравляйте!
Вот чего я вам скажу!
И похлопайте в ладоши!
А не то……я ухожу!
ТАНЕЦ «ХЛОПАЙТЕ В ЛАДОШИ»

Вы меня поймите только! 
Я грущу….Ну нет родни!
А у вас её вон сколько!
Или мамы тут одни?

Реб.  Мамы, папы и дедули
Посещают детский сад!
Но любимую бабулю
Больше всех я видеть рад!
СТИХИ ПРО БАБУШКУ,
ПЕСНЯ «НАША БАБУШКА»

Бабушки у вас лихие!
Развесёлые такие!
Может, бабушкой мне стать?
Кузеньке носки вязать?
Аттракцион Кто быстрее намотает клубок.
Или «Собери парные носочки» (новые детские носочки малюсенького размера.... сложить в пакет, перетрясти и сложить попарно, ) Для смеха в последнем повторе подсунуть совершенно непарные носки.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Ириш, лови следующий кусочек.Или «Собери парные носочки» (новые детские носочки сложить в пакет, перетрясти и сложить попарно, ) Для смеха в последнем повторе подсунуть совершенно непарные носки    
КУЗЯ  
 Ты, Ягуся, не сердись
К ребятишкам присмотрись!
Предлагаю здесь остаться!
ЯГА
Неужели на всю жизть?
Ворона
Кар!Столетние мозги
 прохудились от тоски?
Выгоды не понимает!
ЯГА
Кто там клювик открывает?
КУЗЯ
Вы друг друга не ругайте!
Лучше вы в игру сыграйте!
Всех игра помирит нас!
ЯГА
Начинайте сей же час!
ИГРА,
Кузя
Здесь так славно, остаёмся!
Ворона
Мы же здесь передерёмся!
ЯГА
Да лети уж в лес давно!
В городе ворон полно!
Охраняй мою избушку!
И заглядывай в окно!
(Слезливо с тоской говорит)
Танцевать в лесу любила….
Да уж ладно! Всё равно!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

Иришка, ты тут?   Я-всё!

ЯГА
Танцевать в лесу любила….
Да уж ладно! Всё равно!

Кузя
Танцев  у ребят  хватает! 
Тут их каждый исполняет!

Дальше пошли задуманные танцы.

Яга
Пляшут классно и поют!
Что за дети тут живут?
Кто всему вас научил?
У кого хватило….сил?

СТИХИ ПРО ВОСПИТ,     Ну к примеру---чтоб не искала ты


Утром кто встречает нас
Чистым блеском милых глаз,
Кто читает с нами, пляшет?
- Воспитательница наша!
Кто занятия проводит,
На экскурсии нас водит,
Вытрет нос Наташке, Саше?
- Воспитательница наша!
Кто нас с нежностью встречает
И с улыбкой провожает,
В добрый путь рукой помашет?
- Воспитательница наша!
И за партой в тихом классе
Вспомнит Женя, Лена, Вася
Имя дорогое Ваше -
Воспитательница наша!



Нелёгкий труд достался Вам -
Он много требует вниманья
Ведь каждый понимает сам,
Детей что значит воспитанье

Пока тянулся день рабочий -
Вы заменяли детям мать.
И вот сегодня каждый хочет
За всё СПАСИБО Вам сказать!


ЯГА
Всё, хочу я вам сказать
Кемзадумала я  стать!
Я хотела быть всегда!
Воспитательницей! ДА!!!!!

Кузя
Воспитатели такие
Злые, жадные, плохие….
Не бывают никогда!

Яга
А! Всё это-не беда!

Я пойду переоденусь!
И понравлюсь вам тогда!

Если ты решил остаться.
Тоже надо постараться!
Больше баб ягой не буду!
Колдовство совсем забуду!

Песню спели б на прощанье!
Кузя
Мы вернёмся!
Яга
До свиданья!

ПЕСНЯ «БАБА  Ёжка» Морозова.

Переоделись, выходят и говорят уже не стихами.

Яга Ой. Какая я стала! Настоящая воспит! Только грустно немного с лесом расставаться! Настроение не очень хорошее.
Кузя А наши ребята тебя развеселят сейчас.
ЧАСТУШКИ
Яга Ой, спасибо, ребята, выполнили вы мою просьбу! А у тебя, Кузенька, просьба есть?
Кузя Да. Во-первых, я теперь-не Кузя, а Кузьма…..или ещё лучше..зовите меня по правдышнему----ИМЯ НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ЭТОГО ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ,
А во-вторых, так хочется услышать нежную и весёлую песенку! И даже подпеть!

ПЕСЕНКА_ЧУДЕСЕНКА
Яга  Это надо же, как время-то летит! Недавно вы, ребята, с маминых рук не слезали, плакали, приходя в детсад! И ваши мамы переживали о вас! А теперь….можно не переживать---вон вы какие умные, силные, ловкие! Эх, как летит время-то!
Совсем недавно с Лешим и Кощеем справляли 300 летний юбилей мне   (Кузя её одёргивает), она закатывает глазки…..Да, совсем недавно 30 лет отметила, а часики-то тик-так!
ТАНЕЦ ТИК-ТАК.
Есть у меня для вас, ребята. Сюрприз. И если б я Ягой быда, я бы его не отдала вам, а так как я-воспитатель. И сегодня_праздник, то я вам открою его.
Старичок-лесовичок вам послал



УГОЩЕНИЕ

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## СИПСИК

:eek: нашла у Светочки Пашавны  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  и скопировала:
Танюша под вечер
С прогулки пришла
И куклу спросила:

Дочка подходит к кукле, берет ее на руки и говорит:

Дочка

Как, дочка, дела?
Опять ты залезла
Под стол, непоседа?
Опять просидела
Весь день без обеда?
С этими дочками просто беда!
Скоро ты будешь
Как спичка худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка,
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка.

Дочка ставит кукольный стульчик на большой у стола и сажает на него куклу спиной к зрителям.

Ведущий

Танюшина мама с работы пришла
И Таню спросила:

Мама врач подходит к Дочке и обращается к ней 


Мама-врач.

Как,дочка , дела?
Опять заигралась
Наверно в саду
Опять ухитрилась
Забыть про еду
«обедать»- кричала
Бабуся сто раз, а ты отвечала
«Сейчас да сейчас»
С этими дочками просто беда!
Скоро ты будешь
Как спичка худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка,
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка.


Мама усаживает дочку за стол.( справа)

Ведущий

Тут бабушка
Мамина мама, пришла
И маму спросила:


Бабушка ставит сумку с покупками на стул и обращается к Маме.

Бабушка.
-как дочка, дела?
Наверно, в больнице
За целые сутки
Опять для еды не
Нашлось ни минутки,
А вечером съела
Сухой бетерброд?
Нельзя же сидеть
Целый день без обеда!
Уж доктором стала.
А все- непоседа!
С этими дочками просто беда!
Скоро ты будешь
Как спичка худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка,
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка.

Мама присаживается к столу. Бабушка приносит ватрушку и садиться с остальными за стол.

Ведущий

Три мамы в столовой сидят.
Три мамы на дочек глядят.
Что с дочками сделать упрямыми?

Все учпстники


Ох, не просто
Быть мамами!

----------

kuzia5252 (09.02.2020), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## galinak

Всех приветствую! Наконец-то выдалась минутка с вами пообщаться. Так жаль, что не успевается просмотреть все странички! На работе завал. На базе нашего сада будет отборочный тур к городскому фестивалю. правда у нас всего три сада собирается, но подготовка колоссальная. Еле-еле сценарий сочинила. Может кому-то пригодится.
ВЕСЁЛОЕ ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ
(отборочный)

Ведущая:    Дети! Сегодня мы отправимся с вами в далёкое и интересное путешествие. Мы поедем в весёлую страну сказок, игр, стихотворений и загадок. (Звучит гудок поезда)  Но нам нужно поторопиться, а то мы опоздаем на поезд. Скорее занимаёте места в вагончиках.
Дети образуют круг и выполняют упражнение «Поезд» Т.Суворова
Ведущая:  Внимание! Внимание! Уважаемые пассажиры! Наш поезд прибыл на станцию «сказка». И сейчас мы с вами услышим интересное стихотворение, которое так и называется «Сказка», а прочтет нам его Батов Данил, воспитанник детского сада «Синеглазка»!

Стихотворение «СКАЗКА» Л.Квитко

                    Ведущая. Какое интересное стихотворение! Вам понравилось, ребята? Молодец Данил! А мы продолжаем наше путешествие, но пока остаемся на этой станции, потому что нас здесь ждет еще одно представление, настоящая сказка «РЕПКА» и исполнят  ее для вас настоящие артисты из детского сада «ЛАСТОЧКА». Встречайте: дети группы «Снегирь» и их родители!

Театральная постановка по мотивам р.н.с. «Репка»

Ведущая. Давайте еще раз дружно поаплодируем нашим артистам! Молодцы! Но мне кажется, вас еще надо подучить хлопать в ладоши! А для этого мы с вами поиграем в игру, которая называется «Рыбка»! Почему рыбка, вы сейчас сами поймете!

Игра «РЫБКА»

Ведущая. Ну вот, теперь вы научились выполнять настоящие аплодисменты! Готовы продолжать наше путешествие? 
Звучит гудок паровоза. Дети, сидя на стульчиках 
выполняют движения руками.
Ведущая.  И так, мы прибыли на следующую станцию, которая называется «Почитай-ка!». И, как вы уже, наверное, сами догадались, на этой станции мы будем слушать чтение стихотворений. Приглашаем Шахмаеву Аделину, воспитанницу детского сада «Синеглазка», она подготовила стихотворение с названием «Зима».

Стихотворение «ЗИМА» Л.Чарская

Ведущая. Следующее стихотворение с  интересным названием «Лемеле хозяйничает» прочтет Поскочинов Андрей, детский сад «Синеглазка».

Стихотворение «ЛЕМЕЛЯ ХОЗЯЙНИЧАЕТ»  Т.Цветков

Ведущая. Приглашаем Хохлову Оленьку, она прочтет нам стихотворение «Мой мишка».

Стихотворение «МОЙ МИШКА»

Ведущая. Ой, ребятки, вы ничего не слышите?! А мне, кажется, что к нам кто-то спешит.
В зале появляется Колобок.
Колобок. Здравствуйте ребятишки, здравствуйте взрослые. Я колобок, румяный бок. Получил я телеграмму с просьбой повеселить ребят и сразу же отправился в путь. Так это вас нужно веселить? Тогда быстрее вставайте в круг, сейчас зазвучит музыка, я буду выполнять движения, а вы повторяйте за мной!

Танец-игра «КОЛОБОК» Т.Морозова

Ведущая. Спасибо, тебе Колобок за такое развлечение! Оставайся с нами, мы сейчас отправимся на своем поезде в пути, а на каждой станции нас ждет что-нибудь новенькое. Присоединяйся! Ну, что ребята в путь! Заводите свои вагончики!
Звучит гудок паровоза. Дети выполняют движения.
Ведущая. Приехали!!! А название у этой станции «Загадай-ка!». Колобок, ты знаешь, что такое загадки?
Колобок. Конечно, знаю, и даже для вас кое-что припас!
Загадки:

Колобок. Правильно, все загадки отгадали, молодцы!!! 
Ведущая. Колобок, пока ты загадывал ребятам загадки, я вспомнила, что все эти слова есть в названии одного интересного стихотворения «Дом под крышей голубой» и прочтет его нам               Ульяна, детский сад «Ласточка».

Стихотворение «Дом под крышей голубой» В.Н.Орлов

Ведущая. Ну, что, Колобок, тебе понравилось стихотворение?
Колобок. Конечно! А можно я вам еще одну загадку загадаю?
Ведущая. Мы внимательно слушаем тебя, Колобок!
Загадка:
Все игрушки по-углам,
Это, что за та-ра-рам?
Потеряла свой платочек,
Где-то дела свой носочек!
Кто же это?
Это – Маша, это Маша -………..(Растеряша)
Ведущая. Стихотворение с таким названием тоже есть! Об этом знает Анечка Юрьева из детского сада «Синеглазка». Пожалуйста, прочти его нам.
Стихотворение «Растеряшка» Нореска

Ведущая. А мы с вами, продолжим свой путь, заводите вагончики! 
Последняя станция. А название ее «Дружба»! Давайте встанем с вами в круг и немного разомнемся, а колобок поможет нам!

Разминка «УЛЫБКА»
Дети выполняют движения по показу колобка.
Ведущая.  И в заключение нашего путешествия, предлагаю вашему вниманию «Сказку о дружбе», которую подготовили родители и дети детского сада «Ласточка».

«СКАЗКА О ДРУЖБЕ»

Колобок. Спасибо, вам, за приглашение, вот вам за это угощение! Мне все очень понравилось. Но мои бабушка и дедушка, наверное, уже потеряли меня. Мне нужно спешить, не люблю я их огорчать. До свидания!

Ведущая. Наше путешествие окончено. Благодарим всех за внимание и участие. Всего доброго, друзья!
_Музыкальные разминки все есть на диске, если кому нужно перешлю._

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Девочки, всем кто прснулся ,Доброе утро! Выходной , а работа из головы не выходит! Я к вам стаким вопросом: Зава. приказал сделать мероприятие на тему "ПРАВИЛА ДОРОЖНОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ" Я в паники!!!!!!!!!! Может у вас что - нибудь есть:песенки , игры , может кто-то делал подобное! Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Есть вот это:
Я ЗАНАЮ: ЭТО ОПАСНО!
ЦЕЛЬ: Закрепить знания детей о некоторых опасных для жизни и здоровья предметах, с которыми они встречаются в повседневной жизни, об их значении для людей, а правилах пользования ими; предостеречь детей от неприятностей, связанных с контактом с незнакомыми людьми; в игровой форме закрепить знания о правилах дорожного движения и пожарной безопасности. Довести до сознания детей, к чему может привести нарушение правил безопасности. Способствовать развитию осторожности, осмотрительности, внимания, сосредоточенности.
ПРЕДВАРИТЕЛЬНАЯ РАБОТА: разделить детей группы на две команды; каждая команда должна придумать себе название и приветствие.

    Дети входят в зал под музыку. Команды приветствуют друг друга.

Ведущ.: Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники нашей викторины и гости! Сегодня у нас необычная встреча. Мы все собрались в этом зале, чтобы вспомнить правила безопасности и проверить все ли помнят наши дети? А может быть, они узнали что-то новенькое во время летнего отдыха или попали в какую-нибудь опасную ситуацию и смогли применить свои знания на практике. Ребята, может кто-нибудь хочет рассказать нам интересную историю, которая произошла с вами летом?
   Желающие представляют свою историю.
Ведущ.: Ну, а теперь пришло время начать нашу викторину. И я объявляю первый конкурс, который называется: 
«Опасные ситуации»
 Вопросы: 
1. Представьте, что ваши родители ушли, а вас оставили дома и вдруг, кто-то постучал в дверь, как вы поступите в данной ситуации?
/ не нужно подходить к двери, разговаривать с «чужим» человеком; если вступил в разговор, то не говори, что ты дома один, скажи, что папа спит, и просил его не будить, попроси уйти и не мешать/
1. Представьте, что вы гуляете по улице, и вдруг незнакомый мужчина приглашает покататься на его новенькой машине, как вы поступите в данной ситуации?
/доверять следует только близким людям, а незнакомый человек, может быть опасным и причинить большой вред, например, разлучить с близкими, испугать. Поэтому нельзя поддаваться на уговоры чужого человека/

2. Как  вы поступите, если гроза застанет вас в воде?
/нужно немедленно выйти на берег. При попадании молнии в водоем человек может сильно пострадать/
2. Можно ли во время грозы прятаться под высокие деревья?
/не стоит прятаться под высокие деревья, в них чаще всего попадает молния/
Ведущ.: Я знаю, что вы знаете, стихотворение о грозе, может кто-то из вас прочтет нам его?  
СТИХОТВОРЕНИЕ «ГРОЗА»
Начинается гроза
Потемнело в полдень,
Полетел песок в глаза
В небе вспышки молний, 
Ветер треплет цветники
На зеленом сквере
В дом ворвались сквозняки, 
Распахнулись двери…

Ведущ.: Молодцы ребята, вы отлично справились с первым конкурсом. А перед началом следующего, я предлагаю вам поиграть в игру, а вы попробуете угадать, о чем будут вопросы в следующем конкурсе.

ИГРА «РАЗВЕДЧИК»

От каждой команды выбирается один игрок. По команде он должен пройти полосу препятствий, добраться до стульчика с куклой и вынести ее «из огня». Побеждает тот, кто придет к финишу первым.

Ведущ.: Итак, мы продолжаем нашу викторину, и я объявляю следующий конкурс:
«Юные пожарные»
Вопросы:
1. Люди, какой профессии борются с пожарами?
1. По какому телефону нужно звонить, если начался пожар?

2. Как можно потушить небольшой пожар?
/можно затушить водой или накрыть плотным одеялом/
2. Какие предметы при пожаре  нельзя тушить водой?
/все электроприборы/

3. Что нужно делать, если в доме что-то загорелось?
/быстро уйти или выбежать из комнаты, квартиры, рассказать об этом взрослым и попросит их позвонить по телефону «01», маме на работу; позвонить из телефона-автомата по телефону «01» и сказать, что у вас в доме пожар, при этом обязательно надо сказать свой домашний адрес/
3. Как вести себя, если в квартире много дыма?
/низко пригнувшись, двигаться к двери, прикрывая нос и рот мокрым платком, полотенцем; загорелась одежда – падать и, катаясь, сбивать огонь/
Ведущ.: И снова вы успешно справились со всеми заданиями, молодцы ребята! А впереди у нас остался последний третий этап. Но его название я объявлю, после того, как вы исполните песню. Думаю, вы сами догадаетесь о теме следующих вопросов.

ПЕСНЯ  «О ПРАВИЛАХ ДОРОЖНОГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ»

Перед началом следующего этапа, дети читают стихотворение.


Чтоб тебе помочь
Путь пройти опасный,
Горим и день и ночь –
Зеленый, желтый, красный.
Наш домик – светофор.
Мы три родные брата,
Мы светим с давних пор
В дороге всем ребятам.
Самый строгий - красный свет.
Если он горит,
Стоп! Дороги дальше нет.




Путь для всех закрыт.
Чтоб спокойно перешел ты,
Слушай наш совет:
Жди! Увидишь скоро желтый
В середине свет.
А за ним зеленый свет
Вспыхнет впереди.
Скажет он: «Препятствий нет.
Смело в путь иди!»






Ведущ.: Замечательное стихотворение. А теперь настал черед провести наш последний решающий этап викторины под названием:
«Светофор – мой друг»
Вопросы:
1. Что помогает регулировать движение на улицах?
1. Люди, какой профессии регулируют движения на улицах, если нет светофора или он не исправен?
2. Детям предлагаются рисунки с изображением мостовой. На рисунках присутствуют ошибки, которые нужно найти и объяснить.
3. Самостоятельно придумать вопрос для команды соперников.
Ведущ.: И на этот раз вы отлично справились со всеми заданиями. Викторина закончилась, а пока жюри подводит итоги, предлагаю вам поиграть в игру.

ИГРА «КРАСНЫЙ, ЖЕЛТЫЙ, ЗЕЛЕНЫЙ»

На зеленый флажок – все ходят по залу, на желтый – маршируют на месте, на красный – стоят на месте.

Жюри объявляют результаты викторины, награждают команды. 
В заключении дети исполняют танец.

ТАНЕЦ (По выбору музыкального руководителя)

театрализованное представление для детей старших и подготовительных групп

Цель: Формировать стремление участво¬вать в творческой деятельности, познавать новое, проявлять любозна¬тельность и активность в познании окружающего мира, сопереживать не только действующим лицам в театрализованном  спектакле, но и сверстникам в процессе общения с ними.

Кабриолет:  Стояли на трассе дорожные знаки,
               У знаков дорожных зевали зеваки. 
Постовой:  Зеваки понять не хотели никак,
            Что знаки поставлены не для зевак. 
Все:  Товарищи зеваки,
 Давайте не зевайте,
 Про правила дорожные
 В пути не забывайте.
 Товарищи зеваки,
 Товарищи зеваки,
 Давайте не зевайте! 
Постовой:  Стояли на трассе дорожные знаки,
             У знаков дорожных стояли зеваки. 
Бетономешалка:  Ну, сколько же можно зевать и зевать?
                        Нельзя же на трассе поставить кровать! 
Кабриолет: Товарищи зеваки,
              Давайте не зевайте,
Фургон:  Про правила дорожные 
         В пути не забывайте,
Все: Товарищи зеваки, 
 Товарищи зеваки, 
 Давайте не зевайте!
Автомобили (по очереди): Ехали газики
                                       И автокраны,
                                       Малолитражки
                                       И великаны.
                                       «Почта»,
                                       «Продукты»,
                                       «Мебель»,
                                       «Техпомощь» -
                                        Столько названий,
                                        Что не упомнишь.
                                        Мчались в автобусе
                                        Автотуристы,
                                        В грузовике
                                        Цирковые артисты -
                                        Слон
                                        И супруга маэстро Слона, -
                                        В кузове муж,
                                        На прицепе жена.
                                         Зил развозил разноцветные фантики, 
                                        Ждали его на кондитерской фабрике, 
                                        А на одной двухэтажной машине 
                                        Восемь машин прокатиться решили.
                                        Вдруг
                                        Возле дома под номером сорок
                                        Выскочил мяч на проезжую часть.
                                        В автомобильных горячих моторах
                                        Заклокотала
                                        Спортивная страсть!
Камаз:  Мяч залетел под колёса Камаза, 
Самосвал:  Только Камаз почему-то промазал.
             В ту же секунду из-за мяча
             Крупно повздорили два «Москвича»:
Москвичи:  Фары сверкали, дрожали рессоры, 
               Дело уже доходило до ссоры, 
               Выйти могла небывалая свалка,
Бетономешалка:  Но помешала бетономешалка.
Камаз: В ссору вмешалась, а мяч прозевала, 
      Он оказался у самосвала...
Все: А самосвал сам себе пасовал,
 А самосвал сам себя обводил,
 Так разогнался,
 Так газовал -
 Чуть на обочину не угодил. 
Самосвал:  Сам оплошал
             И подвёл коллектив... 
Все: Тут
Светофор
Объявил
Перерыв.
Светофор:  По переходу у самых колёс 
             Шёл аккуратный, опрятный Барбос, 
             А за Барбосом другой пешеход 
             Скромный, солидный, воспитанный кот.
Все: Очень воспитанный кот.
Бетономешалка:  Здесь ничего необычного нету. 
                        Тот, кто заглянет на улицу эту, 
                        Сразу поймёт, что в округе живёт 
                        Самый сознательный в мире народ.
Все:  Самый примерный народ!
Светофор:  Знают не только коты и собаки, 
             Знает любой из окрестных ребят, 
             Что означают дорожные знаки 
              И для чего светофоры горят.
Все:  Не зря светофоры горят!
Бетономешалка:  Вспыхнул зелёный - идти безопасно, 
                         Красный зажёгся - закрыт переход. 
                         Муха, и та не летает на красный, 
                         Значит, в аварию не попадёт.
Все:  В аварию не попадёт!
Светофор:  Снова по улицам катится мяч, 
              Катится мяч, продолжается матч.
Автофургон:  Мяч подхватил перед носом у «Волги» 
                 Автофургон в голубой автоболке. 
                 На автоболке такие слова:
Все:  «Овощи-фрукты. Москва!»
Камаз:  Овощи-фрукты, вот это команда! 
Бетономешалка:  Овощи-фрукты, вот это игра!
                        Если в команде такие таланты -
                        Ей в чемпионы пора! 
Все: Овощи-фрукты, овощи-фрукты,
Овощи-фрукты, ура!




Кабриолет:   Как содрогнулся от этого возгласа 
               Кабриолет непонятного возраста. 
               Он по совету родных и друзей 
               Ехал на пенсию в автомузей.
               Ехал и охал, ехал и ахал,
               Что же поделаешь - годы не сахар.
               Стал выдыхаться, а был силачом,
               Мог потягаться с любым тягачом,
               Бегал не хуже других игроков.
               Эх, кабы сбросить полсотни годков... 
Бетономешалка:  А «Запорожец»
                        Мал да удал.
                        У «Запорожца»
                        Отличный удар! 
Камаз:  Он колесом наподдать ухитрился,
      Крышей добавил, как головой. 
Самосвал:  Мяч закрутился и приземлился
             Прямо туда, где стоял постовой! 
Камаз:  Смотрит на мяч милицейский сержант, 
Бетономешалка:   А у машин шестерёнки дрожат.
Самосвал:  Фары уставились на постового, 
Камаз:  А постовой улыбнулся в ответ: 
Постовой:  «В мячик играете? Что ж тут такого?
             Раз нарушения нет никакого,
             То ничего незаконного нет.
             Полный порядок
              Передо мной,
             Не за что даже назначить штрафной.
             Редко увидишь такую игру.
             Всё-таки мяч я у вас отберу.
             Следствие выяснит чей это мяч.
             Можете ехать, желаю удач!» 
Светофор:  Чуть погрустили
             Автомобили,
             Погоревали, что гол не забили.
             Но, как известно,
              Грусти - не грусти,
             Нужно до места
              Груз довести.
Камаз:  Ехали газики и автокраны,
       Малолитражки и великаны. 
Самосвал:  Шины шуршали, моторы гудели, 
Бетономешалка:  На пешеходов мигалки глядели. 
Все:  Если прохожие там, где положено,
 Бегают даже в киоск за мороженым,
 Автомобили их уважают,
 Автомобили их обожают. 
Бетономешалка (говорит):  Но ни один нарушитель движения
                                         Не вызывал у машин уважения, 
Камаз: Чем пешеходов таких уважать,
     Лучше подальше от них убежать. 
Все (повторяется припев):   Если прохожие там, где положено,
                                         Бегают даже в киоск за мороженым,
                                         Автомобили их уважают,
                                         Автомобили их обожают!


Камаз:  И пешеходы 
      Сделают правильно, 
      Если запомнят 
      Дорожные правила.
Светофор: Чтобы в пути не сломалась машина,
            Чтобы ни с кем не столкнулась она,
            Каждой машине нужна дисциплина 
Постовой:  И пешеходам
            Тоже нужна! 
Все:  Граждане! 
 Соблюдайте правила уличного движения!!!
Все: Человечек электронный 
В светофоре проживал. 
Очень вежливый и скромный, 
Он пример нам подавал. 
Он глядел на пешеходов –
То краснел, то зеленел –
И в любое время года 
С нами вместе песню пел.
Припев:   Мы правила дорожного движения 
Учим, как таблицу умножения. 
Правила движения нам нужно знать, 
Как дважды два, как пятью пять!
Хвалит нас любой водитель, 
Хвалит каждый грузовик, 
Потому что каждый житель 
К этой песенке привык. 
Стал огромным-преогромным 
Пешеходный сводный хор. 
Человечек электронный –
Самый лучший дирижёр. 
Припев
Нам в любом из путешествий 
Помогает светофор. 
Мы печальных происшествий 
Не встречали с давних пор. 
Могут сделать пешеходы 
Без особого труда, 
Что аварии из моды 
Скоро выйдут навсегда.
Припев:   Мы правила дорожного движения 
Учим, как таблицу умножения. 
Правила движения, нам нужно знать, 
Как дважды два - четыре! 
Как пятью пять - двадцать пять! 
Как дважды два! 
Как пятью пять!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## ЛВ

> посоветуйте!!!!


Мои входят с ярко жёлтыми (ГОРОД МАСТЕРОВ) цветами, строятся дугой,музыка выключается,  стихи завлекающие (не повествовательного плана), 





До чего красивы мамы
В этот праздничный денёк!
Пусть они гордятся нами:
Мама, здесь я, твой сынок!

Тут и я, твоя дочурка,
Посмотри, как подросла,
А ещё совсем недавно
Крошкой маленькой была.

Здесь я, бабушка родная,
Полюбуйся на меня!
Любишь ты меня, я знаю,
Драгоценная моя!

Мы для вас, родных, любимых
Песню лучшую споём.
Все: Пожелаем дней счастливых,
Поздравляем с женским днём!

ИСП,     МЫ СЛОЖИЛИ ПЕСЕНКУ .


музыка продолжается



, идут дарить цветы мамам, устраиваются у мам на коленях, обнимая их.....в определённый момент-возвращаются....не в дугу, а на стульчики.

Двумя минутами выполнено несколько задач-
начало утренника -торжественное и трогательное, но мантажом не отягощаю....
подарки подарили
маму обозначили
материала для съёмки дали полно
вернулись и расселись спокойно.

В принципе, кому-то это может. не подходит....всё --по обстоятельствам....

----------

p.natalka (19.11.2016), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## senchyaok

> Там нет бабушки. Наверное, её хотят придумать, чтобы больше героев было задействовано в сказке (+ герой, который предложит идти к бабушке), а заодно и песенку о бабушке вставят.


Да, да - именно так. Мне очень неловко, что задурила голову своим сюжетным ходом, но никак не могу из него выкарабкаться, а завтра  - ну вы сами понимаете... последний срок.
Я вставила кусочек "проблемного места" - может так будет понятнее.

ПРОД: Я б хотела мамой быть, свою деточку любить! Скушай, доченька мороженное! Оно отлично замороженно.
АСЯ: Мне мороженное есть мама не велела! Не случилась чтоб беда, горло б не болело!
ПРОД: Ну, подумаешь, болеть! - Это же такой пустяк!
Говорить не сможешь, петь, будет тихо так.
АСЯ: Мама из тебя плохая! Моя мама не такая!
ПРОД: Ну так к маме воротись. Перед мамой извинись!
АСЯ: Нет, прощения просить всё равно не стану! Просто надо раздобыть мне другую маму.
ПРОД: (уходит) Мороженное, замороженное!
Ася: Маму мне все не найти – может к бабушке пойти?
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
встречает кого-то, кто исп. песню о Бабушке
??????????????????????????????????????????????????
(Декорация леса)
АСЯ: Целый день бродила! В лес я угодила!
Здесь мне маму не найти! Надо в город мне идти!
Меж сугробов нет дороги. У меня замёрзли ноги. И к тому же
есть хочу, так, что волка проглочу.


Вот! Чем заполнить пустоты.?

----------


## ЛВ

ДЛЯ СТС. Конец эко-сказки...

Финал.
Песня "Плакали зверушки"

Не горюйте, наши звери!
Мы заботимся о вас!
Вам всегда откроем двери!
Приходите хоть сейчас!

Залетает воробей.

Просто некуда присесть!
Мусора не перечесть!
Банок-склянок набросали!
Почему-то не убрали!


Аттракцион "Субботник на полянке" дети на быстроту собирают разбросанные флаконы , коробки.

"Воробьиная песенка"

Прилетела божья коровка.

Тоже я не промолчу,
Уж простите вы на слове
Я на небко улечу,
Почему меня все ловят?


Песня "Божья коровка"

Выходят все звери.

Вас хотим благодарить!
И спасибо говорить!
Всем животным помогли!
От беды наш лес спасли!
Что ж, давайте все дружить!
Веселее в дружбе жить!


Песня "Не дразните собак!

----------


## ЛВ

> Ася: Маму мне все не найти – может к бабушке пойти?
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ?????
> встречает кого-то, кто исп. песню о Бабушке
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????



....к бабушке пойти...
Посоветоваться с нею, 
Она знает-разумеет!
Маму где мне поискать,
Чтоб её дочуркой стать?

Встречает Мудрую Сову.....

Посмотри, зашла ты в лес,
Там где сосны-до небес!
Бабушку не огорчай...
Глупости не сочиняй!

Песня про бабушку.

Сова:
Ишь ты! маму поменять!
Нет! такому не бывать!
Вот уж чудо, так уж чудо!
Помогать тебе не буду!
Улетает.

А дальше пошёл твой текст.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Ляля58

Добрый день, девочки! Дня два назад  кто-то  искал Сценарий "конкурс красоты".У  меня такой. Если кому-то подойдёт, буду рада.

Конкурс  красоты.   (ст. и подг. гр)
Начало  праздника на усмотрение муз.рука (стихи, песни и др)
Вед.      Наши милые  девчушки  в  этом зале как цветы.
              Так  давайте им  устроим  славный конкурс  красоты.
             Нам  всё  сегодня  нравится,  и  жизнь  шумит,  поёт.
            Вот  первая  красавица   на  конкурс  наш идёт.
(входит восп., изображающий  Царицу   из  «сказки о  мёртвой царевне»)
Царица.  Свет  мой,  зеркальце!  скажи  да  всю  правду  доложи:
                Я  ль  на  свете  всех  милее,  всех  румяней  и  белее?
Вед.       А  ей  зеркальце  в  ответ: «Ты  прекрасна  спору  нет,
              Но  милее  всех  на  свете,  посмотри,  вот  эти  дети»
Царица.      Ах, ты  мерзкое  стекло!  Это  врёшь ты  мне  на  зло.
                     Нет  красавицы  такой,  чтоб  сравнилась  здесь  со  мной.
                  Я  танцую  лучше всех,  буду  Я  иметь  успех.
                 Укажи-ка  мне  любую,  я  её  перетанцую.
   (Выходит  одна   девочка в  р.н.к.)
Вед.       Есть  одна  у  нас  такая,  видишь  милая  какая.
             Сможешь  ли  ты  с  ней  сравниться,  наша  строгая  Царица?
Царица.      Безусловно, рядом  с  ней   в  танце  буду Я  сильней.
                    исп.  танец  «красный  сарафан»
Вед.       Ах,  как  танец  ваш  хорош, лучше  просто  не  найдёшь.
             Обе  были  вы  прекрасны,  это  каждому  здесь  ясно.
             Сядь,  Царица,  отдохни,  другой  танец  оцени.
            Вот  красавицы  выходят,  хоровод  они  заводят.
                  Хоровод   по  выбору  муз.рук.
Вед.   Посмотри,  какие  дети!  Кто  же  краше  всех  на  свете?
           Выбирай  из  них  любую,  говори  скорей,  какую?
Цар.    Выбирать  я  не  хочу,  я  пока  что  помолчу.
Вед.   Так  и  быть,  ты  отдыхай  и  веселью  не  мешай.   (зовёт  мальчика)
           Ну-ка,  Ваня,  отвечай,  кто  же  лучше?  Выбирай!
                        игра  «Выбирай»
Мальчики.                  Мы  не  знаем,  кто  тут  краше,  лучше  с  ними  мы  попляшем.
                                               парный  танец  «кадриль»
Вед                       Конкурс  наш  мы  продолжаем,  упражненье  начинаем.
                                                  «упражнение  с  лентами»
Мальчик.         Вы,  девчата,  молодцы,  но  мы  тоже  удальцы.
                         И  теперь  уже  черёд  нашей  пляске  настаёт.
                                      мальчики  исполняют  «перепляс»  (р.н.м.)
Вед.  Мы  танцуем  и  поём,  но  сейчас  стихи  прочтём.
                                     стихи  о  маме.   Песня  о  маме.
  «Игра   в  нежные  слова.»   (Дети  и  родители  становятся в  общий  круг.  передают  друг  другу  мячик,  говорят  нежное  слово. Кто  не  скажет – выбывает)
                                   стихи  о  бабушке.  Песня  о  бабушке.
Вед.  Мы  плясали,  пели  песни,  но,  пожалуй,  интересней
        Будет  нам  сейчас  игра.  Выходи-ка,  Кострома!
                                             игра  «Кострома»
Девочки.              Дорогие  наши  мамы,  мы  частушки  пропоём.
                             В  этот  день,  8  марта  мы  привет  горячий  шлём.
                                                         Частушки.
Вед.                          Все  девочки  очень  любят  подражать  своим  мамам  и  показывают  это  в  своих  играх.    сейчас  мы  предлагаем  им  показать,  как  мама  собирается  на  работу.
                            игра   «кто  быстрее  соберётся  на  работу»
(участвуют две  девочки.  на  двух  столах лежат:  сумочка, помада,  клипсы,  бусы,  расчёска.
побеждает  тот,  кто  быстрее  причешется,  покрасит  губы,  наденет  клипсы,  бусы,  сложит все  вещи  в  сумочку  и  с  сумочкой  добежит  до  назначенного  места)
Цар.   Ну-ка,  зеркальце!  скажи  да  всю  правду  доложи:
            Кто  пел  тут  замечательно,  а  кто  плясал  старательно?
Вед.          А  ей  зеркальце  в  ответ:   Все  прекрасны,  спору  нет.
                 Все  пели замечательно,  плясали  все  старательно.
                В  конкурсе  всё было  мило. значит  дружба  победила!
Вед. обращается к Царице:                Конкурсу пришёл  конец.  Что  ты  скажешь  наконец?
Цар.          Вижу,  конкурс  ваш  хорош,  красавец  лучше  не  найдёшь!
                  Признаюсь,  я  тут  хитрила,  думаю,  не  навредила.
                  И  скажу    вам  честно,  прямо:  конкурс  наш – подарок  мамам!
                 Все  девочки  - красавицы.   Они  мне  очень  нравятся.
                  За  труды  и  красоту  всем  подарки  я  дарю.
                          (Угощение  отдаёт  ведущему,  уходит)
Вед.      Праздник  мы  уже  кончаем.  Что  же  нам  ещё  сказать?
               Разрешите  на  прощанье  вам  здоровья  пожелать.
Дети.      Не  болейте,  не  старейте,  не  сердитесь  никогда.
                И  такими  молодыми  оставайтесь  навсегда!
Вед.                Спасибо  за  внимание,  концерт  окончен.
Дети.           До  свидания!

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## frezia

*anile*,
 Сценарий придумала сама, идеи взяла из разных публикаций, сайтов, журналов. Из гостей было 2 мальчиков 4-х и 5-ти лет и одна девочка 3-х лет.

Когда гости пришли и поздравили именинника, раздается стук в дверь. Именинник открывает, на пороге - доктор Айболит (мама одного из мальчиков, одетая в белый колпак, очки с носом и усами, халат, сумка с красным крестом).

Айболит говорит: "Я узнал, что у мальчика Артема сегодня День рождения и решил его поздравить, но пока я сюда шел, мне встретился злой разбойник Бармалей, отобрал у меня сундучок с конфетами, и куда-то спрятал, давайте его найдем вместе". Все ищут, Айболит говорит "жарко", "холодно", а когда найдут, Айболит предложит детям спеть каравай". Водят хоровод.

Вдруг - стук в дверь, открывают - там почтальон принес телеграмму, что в Африке заболели зверюшки и надо их срочно лечить. Дети наряжаются в помощников (собачка АВВА, Обезьянка Чи-Чи, попугай, и еще кто-нибудь) и отправляются в путь.

Сначала все садятся на поезд и паровозиком едут, поют "Пусть бегут неуклюже".

Но тут появляется Бармалей (папа именинника, одетый в тельняшку, бандану, с нарисованными усами, в руках - кинжал из картона, за поясом - игрушечные пистолеты), он кричит: "Я кровожадный, я беспощадный!" и т.п. И начинает хватать детей, но Айболит заключает Бармалея в "пещеру" (кладет вокруг него веревку), начинается игра: Бармалей ходит по пещере, а дети ползают вокруг и пытаются подкрасться к пещере, тогда тот выбегает из пещеры и начинает детей ловить, они убегают, кого поймал, тот становится в пещеру и т.д.

Немного поиграли, потом Бармалей говорит, что он передумал, ему понравились дети и Айболит, и он решил никого не обижать, а, наоборот, покажет самый короткий путь в Африку. Он завязывает всем глаза, предлагает встать паровозиком и ведет всех как будто в Африку, а на самом деле он замыслил что-то нехорошее. Вскоре все открывают глаза и видят, что они не в Африке, а возле речки, в которой полно крокодилов (постелить покрывало, раскидать нарисованных или игрушечных крокодилов). Айболит начинает ругаться на Бармалея "Ты куда нас привел, злой разбойник, это совсем не Африка!", но Бармалей дико хохочет, кричит всякие гадости и убегает. По очень узкому мостику (его имитирует постеленный на пол шарфик) вся компания переходит речку, никто не должен оступиться, иначе крокодилы откусят ногу. Все удачно пересекли речку и радуются, что крокодилы никого не съели.

Тут снова с дикими и ужасными воплями появляется Бармалей. Он видит, что все целы и невредимы и это его еще больше злит, он кричит, что все равно помешает Айболиту дойти до больных зверюшек и идет звать на помощь большого крокодила, чтобы тот проглотил солнышко. Закрываются шторы, становится темно.

Тогда Айболит просит детей помочь, раздаёт им желтые маркеры и листы бумаги, на которых надо нарисовать солнышки. Получившиеся солнышки развесить на стенку, и сразу становится светло, компания движется дальше.

И тут на их пути встают заросли колючего кустарника (поставить стулья в ряд), появляется Бармалей, хохочет, что теперь-то никто не пройдет сквозь эти колючие заросли, но среди зарослей найден лаз, (надо пролезть сквозь стулья).

Пролезли. Ура!!!!

Но тут снова появляется Бармалей, он все равно хочет помешать Айболиту дойти до больных зверюшек, он вырыл на пути большую яму (положить какой-нибудь плед и т.п.), все начинают перепрыгивать через яму. Когда все перепрыгнули, опять радуются, какие они молодцы, а Бармалей со слезами убегает, кричит, что его победили, он никогда не сможет справиться с такой дружной кампанией. И тут все видят, что они попали в Африку, на диване лежат больные зверюшки (мягкие игрушки). Айболит раздает детям бинты, градусники, трубки, чтобы слушать зверюшек и лечить. Потом выписывает всем лекарство: конфеты и лимонад. Детки лечат зверюшек. Айболит хвалит детей за помощь.

Тут появляется Бармалей, он несет в руках большой торт со свечками и просит простить его, он больше не будет.

Дети прощают Бармалея, он поздравляет Артема, все водят хоровод и садятся за стол. На столе тем временем появились сладости, все пируют.

Я ТЕБЕ БУДУ ПРОБОВАТЬ С КИДЫВАТЬ ИДЕИ, А ТЫ САМА СМОТРИ, ЧТО НУЖНО И КОПИРУЙ В ВОРД, ЧТОБЫ ПОЧИТАТЬ.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*anile*,
 Ведущий: Мы продолжаем нашу игру. Нужно назвать персонаж сказки Корнея Чуковского (Айболит). 
Подсказка: "И к полосатым бежит он тигрятам, 
И к бедным горбатым больным верблюжатам..." 
Входит Айболит (с большим градусником под мышкой).
Айболит: Где больные? 
Ведущий: Что вы, что вы! 
Дети все у нас здоровы! 
Айболит: Очень рад! Очень рад! 
Здравствуйте, мои друзья! 
Пришёл поздравить вас и я! 
В школу скоро вы пойдёте, 
Прошу не лениться. 
Я желаю вам, друзья, 
Хорошо учиться. 
А среди вас нет ленивых ребят? 
Ведущий: Да как сказать? 
А вообще ребята сейчас споют. 
Песня "Пальчики". Айболит хвалит детей. 
Айболит: 5 бутылочек подряд 
На столе поставим в ряд. 
А в бутылках - молоко. 
Тот, кто пьёт молоко, 
Будет прыгать высоко, 
Будет бегать далеко. 
В школе это пригодится. 
Конкурс "Кто быстрее выпьет молоко". Конкурс "Кто быстрее соберётся в школу".
Айболит: Ребята, а вы дружные? А это я сейчас проверю. Я буду задавать вопросы, а вы все дружно отвечайте: "Это я, это я, это все мои друзья". 
Словесная игра "Это я, это я, это все мои друзья". 
1. Спросим мы сейчас у всех: кто здесь любит пляску, смех? 
2. Кто ватагою весёлой каждый день шагает в школу? 
3. Отвечайте хором вмиг: Кто здесь главный баловник? 
4. Кто привык у вас к порядку, утром делает зарядку? 
5. Кто из вас, скажите братцы, забывает умываться? 
6. И ещё один вопрос: кто себе не моет нос? 
7. Кто из вас хранит в порядке ручки, книжки и тетрадки? 
8. Кто из вас такой хороший загорать ходил в калошах? 
9. Кто из вас, хочу я знать, мне похлопает сейчас? 
Айболит: Крепко в группе вы дружили, 
В детский сад ходить любили. 
Дружбу эту сквозь года 
Пронесите навсегда! 
(Уходит). 
Ребенок 1: Как положено друзьям, 
Всё мы делим пополам: 
Приключенья, огорченья 
Пополам, пополам! 
Ребенок 2: И снежинки, и дождинки 
Пополам, пополам! 
Ребенок 3: И смешинки, и слезинки 
Пополам, пополам! 
Ребенок 4: Даже песню делим вместе 
Пополам, пополам! 
Танец "Настоящий друг". 
Ведущий: Традиционная игра со зрителями. У нас на табло слово из 8 букв. Фамилия известного писателя - сказочника, автора известных сказок

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## любба

Может кому пригодится ?
 Песенка инсценировочка -  Про Козлика
 1 Прыгал козлик  на лугу
 по цветочкам прямо
 вдруг он замер на лугу:
 Потерялась Мама!
Мэ-мэ-мэ  ! 2 раза
 Потерялась Мама!
2 Он не зная  что к чему 
ткнулся к новой  маме
 но ему сказала- МУ!
 тётеньа с рогами ! 
 пр. Му-му-му ! 2 раза
 тётенька с рогами 
 3 Он вприпрыжку по траве
 вот и мама вроде?
 Но ему сказала- Бэ!
 в белой шубке тётя

 пр. Бэ-бэ-бэ ! 2 раза
 в белой шубке тётя
Последний куплет вылетел из головы,завтра допишу,если кому надо. Ставили 3 стульчика,на 1 сидела Коровка с пакетами из- под молока,на втором- Баранчик с мотком ниток и спицами,на 3 мама Коза. Козлёнок оббегал стульчики, корова его проганяла делая рожки,Барашек отганяла ладошками,а мама Коза его обнимала и гладила по головке :) Хорошо.что  все слова поются музруком,а дети только подпевают куплетики, После окончания песенки все встают,берутся за ручки и поют песенку про Маму ! Смотрится очень даже ничего ! :)

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## alenagomel

предлагаю инсценеровку к Осеннему празднику

*ТАНЯ И ОВОЩИ*




Выходит Таня. В руках у нее корзинка. Таня оглядывается по сторонам.

Таня.
Посылает меня мама в огород,
И капуста, и морковка тут растет.
Но каких нарвать, не знаю, овощей
Для салата, винегрета и для щей?
Как мне только разобраться и узнать,
Что мне надо для обеда собирать?
Кто бы в этом трудном деле мне помог?
Где морковка, где капуста, где лучок?

Морковка.
Я — красная девица, зеленая косица!
Собою я горжусь и для всего гожусь!
И для сока, и для щей, для салатов и борщей,
В пироги, и винегрет, и... зайчишкам на обед!

Капуста.
Я бела и сочна, я полезна и вкусна!
Стою на толстой ножке, скрипят мои одежки.

Зеленый лук.
Говорят, я горький, говорят, несладкий!
Стрелочкой зеленой я расту на грядке.
Я полезный самый, в том даю вам слово!
Лук зеленый ешьте — будете здоровы!

Свекла.
Я кругла и крепка, темно-красные бока,
Свекла молодая, сладкая такая!
Я гожусь на обед, и в борщи, и в винегрет!

Картошка.
Я — картошка, загляденье,
Я — картошка, объеденье!
Крах-ма-ли-ста! Да раз-ва-ри-ста!
Без меня — нет, нет, — не получится обед!

Выходит Козел, трясет бородой, угрожая рогами.

Козел.
Не дам я морковки, не дам огурцов,
За каждый кочан я сражаться готов! Ме-е-е...

Все овощи.
Защити нас, Таня, защити,
От козла рогатого спаси!
Прогони его ты поскорей,
Пусть идет дорогою своей!

Таня берет хворостину и грозит Козлу.

Таня.
Ты, козел-козлище, зеленые глазища,
Уходи, уходи, огороду не вреди!
Не стучи ногами, не крути рогами!
Уходи, уходи, огороду не вреди! Вот тебя!

Козел убегает.

Овощи.
Спасибо, спасибо, большое спасибо!
Мы выгнать козла без тебя не смогли бы!

Капуста.
Вот капусты кочан (протягиваете Тане).

Морковь.
Вот морковки пучок!

Огурец.
Вот душистый огурчик!

Лук.
Вот свежий лучок!

Свекла.
Вот свекла!

Картошка.
А вот и картошка!

Все.
Мы все поделились с Танюшей немножко.

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019), vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## lorik_minsk

А вот еще одна для малышей

*КАК ЗВЕРИ ГРИБЫ СОБИРАЛИ*
Ведущий. Выросли грибочки
                   В небольшом лесочке.
                   Шапочки у них большие,
                   А сами разные такие.
                   Мимо мышки бежали
                   И грибочки увидали.
Мышки. Вот красивые грибочки,
                 Отнесу-ка я их дочке.
Ведущий. Что ты, мышка!
                   Что ты мышка!
                   Ты спроси у ребятишек.
                   Все ребята говорят:
Дети. Грибы мышата не едят.
Ведущий. Мимо лисоньки бежали
                  И грибочки увидали.
Лиски. Вот как много здесь грибочков,
              Отнесу их своим дочкам.
Ведущий. Ой, лисонька, не надо!
                   Не корми, лиса, лисят.
                   Все ребята говорят:
Дети: Грибы лисята не едят.
Ведущий. Мишки мимо проходили,
                  Чуть грибы не раздавили.
Медведи. Ну и много ж здесь грибов!
                  Съем их, пусть согреют кровь.
Ведущий. Ты смешной, ленивый Миша,
                   Ты спроси у ребятишек
                   Все ребята говорят:
Дети. Грибы медведи не едят.
Ведущий. Ежик с белкой пробегали
                   И грибочки увидали.
                   Спросим наших мы ребят:
                   Ежики грибы едят? (Да!)
                   Белочки грибы едят? (Да!)
Белка. Посушу свои грибочки
             Я на остреньком сучочке.
Ежик. Отнесу свои грибы
             Прямо к ежику в кусты.
Под музыку белка и ежик собирают грибы в корзинку

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019), МАРИСЕ (22.03.2019)

----------


## Насхатовна

Эту сценку , может многие знают! Вставляю на всякий случай. К 8 марта, хорошо смотрится и не большая

*ТРИ МАМЫ*



Действующие лица:
Роль исполняет взрослый:
Ведущий
Роли исполняют дети:
Таня
Мама
Бабушка




В центре зала или на сцене стол, три стула. На одном из стульев сидит кукла. На столе блюдо с четырьмя ватрушками)

Ведущий.
Наши дети так упрямы!
Это каждый знает сам.
Говорят им часто мамы,
Но они не слышат мам.
Танюша под вечер
С прогулки пришла
И куклу спросила:

Входит Таня, подходит к столу и присаживается на стул, куклу берет на руки.

Таня.
Как, дочка, дела?
Опять ты залезла под стол, непоседа?
Опять просидела весь день без обеда?
С этими дочками просто беда,
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Ведущий.
Танюшина мама с работы пришла
И Таню спросила:

Входит мама, садится на стул около Тани.

Мама.
Как, дочка, дела?
Опять заигралась, наверно, в саду?
Опять ухитрилась забыть про еду?
Обедать кричала бабуся не раз,
А ты отвечала: сейчас да сейчас.
С этими дочками просто беда,
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка, обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Ведущий.
Тут бабушка — мамина мама — пришла
И маму спросила:

Входит бабушка с палочкой, подходит к столу и садится на третий стул

Бабушка.
Как, дочка, дела?
Наверно, в больнице за целые сутки
Опять для еды не нашлось ни минутки,
А вечером съела сухой бутерброд.
Нельзя же весь день сидеть без обеда.
Уж доктором стала, а все непоседа.
С этими дочками просто беда.
Скоро ты будешь, как спичка, худа.
Иди-ка обедать, вертушка!
Сегодня к обеду ватрушка!

Все едят ватрушки.

Ведущий. 
Три мамы в столовой сидят,
Три мамы на дочек глядят.
Что с дочками сделать упрямыми?

Все трое. Ох, как не просто быть мамами!

----------

kuzia5252 (09.02.2020), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## olya_via

Всем добрый вечер. Очень полезная темка, всегда хочется чего-нибудь новенького.
Вот маленькая сценка , если детки ее хорошо отыграют получается очень забавно.

( выходит мальчик  взлохмаченный и чумазый  )

Девочка  – Говорит гусь Коле -                                    
Мальчик – гусь – Пошел бы ты, умылся что ли.
Девочка  – Говорит Коле утка -
Утка        – Смотреть на тебя жутко.                           
Девочка  – Говорит Коле кошка-
Кошка     – Дай полижу тебя немножко.
Девочка  – А свинья от смеха давится – 
Свинья    – Мне мальчик этот нравится!

 И еще одна маленькая шутка-инсценировка

«В школу»

Выходят трое детей.
1 ребенок – Рано утром мама квочка в класс отправила сыночка,   говорила:

2 ребенок -  Не дерись, не сердись, не петушись.
                     Ну иди, уже пора. Ну, ни пуха, ни пера.

1 ребенок  – Через час едва живой, петушок идет домой. ( появляется                     петушок, растрепанный, взлохмаченный.)
                     Ковыляет еле – еле он со школьного двора.
                     А на нем и в самом деле – нет ни пуха, ни пера.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 56 минут*
А вот еще одна сценка на осенний праздник

Сценка для кукольного театра “Осень в лесу”. Л. Олифировой.

Участвуют куклы: девочка Катя, заяц, медведь, лиса, воробей.

Звучит музыка “Дождик”. Ведущий выходит из-за ширмы с зонтиком, раскрывает его и объявляет: “Музыкальная сценка “Осень в лесу”. Уходит за ширму.

Звучит музыка “Заяц”.

Заяц: 

Холодает с каждым днем, 
Очень зябко под дождем.
Апчхи!
Весь дрожу я, весь промок,
Как осиновый листок.
Мне бы норку, да посуше –
Там согрел бы лапки, уши.
Апчхи!

Зайчик прыгает под музыку, греет лапки, ушки.

Ведущий: 

Тут раскрылся очень кстати
Зонт в руках у куклы Кати.

Звучит пьеса “Зонт”, зонтик вращается в руках у куклы.

Катя: 

Залезай под зонт, малыш!
Согреешь лапки, убежишь!

Под музыку “Дождь” зайчик прячется под зонтик.

Звучит музыка “Лиса”.

Лиса: 

Зонтик ваш такой чудесный,
Нам втроем не будет тесно!

Катя: 

К нам, лисичка поспеши,
Хвост пушистый посуши.

Под музыку “Дождь” лисичка прячется под зонтик.

Звучит музыка “Медведь”.

Медведь: Добрый день вам!

Все: Здравствуй, Мишка!

Медведь: Угощаю всех вас шишкой.

Все: Спасибо!

Медведь: 

Можно мне под зонтик влезь,
Нос и уши обогреть?

Лиса: 

Ой-ой-ой!
Очень уж велик твой рост!
Ты помнешь мой пышный хвост!

Катя: 

Хватит места под зонтом!
Нам не тесно вчетвером!

Под музыку “Дождь” медведь прячется под зонтик.

Ведущий: 

Тут воробышек летит,
Еле слышно говорит:

Звучит пьеса “Птичка”.

Воробей: 

Я под дождиком летал,
Всюду зернышки искал,
Крылышки отяжелели,
Я летаю еле-еле.

Катя: 

К нам, воробышек, лети!
Хватит места всем пяти.

Все: 

Здесь под Катиным зонтом,
Дружно песню запоем!

Все поют песню “Если добрый ты” (муз. Б. Савельева). 

Катя: Вот и дождик перестал!

(Закрывает зонт).

Заяц: Ну, тогда я поскакал.

Лиса: 

До свиданья, мне пора,
Там в лесу моя нора.

Медведь: 

Ну и мне пора в дорогу,
Спать пойду в свою берлогу!

Воробей: 

Полетел тогда и я,
До свидания, друзья!

Катя: (поворачиваясь спиной к зрителям, машет рукой).

До свидания, зверята!

(поворачивается лицом к зрителям, в руке держит корзинку с осенними листьями, рябиной и шишкой).

Побегу и я к ребятам.
Из осеннего лесочка
Принесу я вам грибочков,
Шишку с великана кедра,
Запах хвои, листьев, ветра.
До встречи, друзья!

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019)

----------


## Lo-la

А вот  такую маленькуюую   СЦЕНКУ  я делала  у себя  *на    ВЕСЕННИЙ   ПРАЗДНИК* 

ВЕД. –  Пришла  весна, пробудила природу ото сна. Вот и ель в глубине большого темного леса закачала своими ветвями и с нее спрыгнула маленькая пушистенькая рыженькая. Дети, кто она?

ДЕТИ – Белочка!

ВЕД. -  Правильно, а вот и она сама сюда бежит.

*СЦЕНКА  В  ЛЕСУ    -* 

БЕЛОЧКА –  Ой-ой-ой!  Что  же мне делать?  Где же мне спрятаться?  (мечется, ищет, куда можно спрятаться)

Выбегает ЗАЯЦ, трогает ее сзади за плечо 

ЗАЯЦ -   привет, Белочка!

БЕЛОЧКА – Ой!  Как же ты меня  напугал!

ЗАЯЦ -  Да разве я такой страшный?

БЕЛКА -  Конечно, не страшный. Просто я думала, что это не ты, а тот косолапый, большой и  лохматый, и рычит  так громко:   «Р-р-р-р-!» Я еле лапки от него унесла.

ЗАЯЦ -  А я знаю кто это. Это же медвежонок Миша. Он всю зиму  в берлоге проспал, а вот теперь проснулся.  Мы с ним даже немного в прятки поиграли.

БЕЛКА -      Подожди-подожди, так выходит что? (загибает пальцы) Солнышко снег растопило – раз. Медвежонок проснулся– два.  Моя шубка опять порыжела – три!  Что же это значит? Ой, смотри, Сорока-Белобока летит.

В ЗАЛ ВЛЕТАЕТ  СОРОКА-БЕЛОБОКА

СОРОКА  -   Ох, весь лес уж облетала. Так устала! Так устала! Но зато я всё узнала!

БЕЛОЧКА – Ах, кума, какие вести  твои крылья принесли?

СОРОКА -  Ты не знаешь?  Нынче  Праздник пробуждения земли.
                      Солнце яркое проснулось, растопило снег и лёд.
                     Всё, закончились морозы. Весны время настает!

ЗАЯЦ   –  Тогда чего же мы ждем? Скорее бежим  на волшебную поляну  будем там Весну-красну  встречать! (убегают)

ВЕД. -   А на волшебной поляне с утра уже праздник идет. Гости со всего леса собираются, все прихода   Весны-Красны   ждут.  

---------
  Дальше  ВЕСЕННИЙ ХОРОВОД

и продолжение праздника...


Но  сценку можно  переделать под любое время года,  только поменять приметы  природные  в тексте...(и  мишку  не разбудить,  а наоборот,  спать положить,  если, например, к зиме...)

----------

vsoyu (25.07.2019)

----------


## viktorya07

Инсценировка для выпуска.
Инсценировка «Петя идет в школу»
1 ребенок. У Петруши нынче праздник:
Наш Петруша – первоклассник!
2 ребенок. Он по улице идет,
Удивляя весь народ.
3 ребенок. Только Петя не один.
Кто за Петей? Поглядим.
4 ребенок. Смотрят взрослые и дети,
А за Петей… поезд едет.
Выходит Петя, за ним – мама с букетом,
 папа с портфелем, бабушка с пирожком, дедушка с палочкой.
1 ребенок. Кто за Петенькой спешит?
Мама. Мамочка!
2 ребенок. Кто за Петенькой бежит?
Папа. Папочка!
3 ребенок. Кто за Петей ковыляет?
Бабушка. Бабушка!
4 ребенок. Кто кряхтит, но догоняет?
Дедушка. Дедушка!
1 ребенок. Нам скажите, почему
Прицепились вы к нему?
Разве Петя – паровоз,
Что вагончики повез?
Мама. А кто рубашку застегнет?
Дети. Сам!
Папа. А кто портфельчик понесет?
Дети. Сам!
Бабушка. Кто маслом булочку помажет?
Дети. Сам!
Дедушка. Кто ботиночки завяжет?
Дети. Сам!
Мама. Но он же еще маленький!
Папа. Но он же еще слабенький!
Бабушка. Он такой изнеженный!
Дедушка. Он такой болезненный!
Мама. Пожалейте вы его,
Первоклашку моего!
Папа. Отпросился я с работы,
Чтобы взять его заботы!
Бабушка. Отощает мой внучок –
Дам ему я пирожок!
Дедушка. Пропустите на урок – 
Завяжу ему шнурок!
2 ребенок. Это просто ерунда,
Не годится никуда!
Заберем его от вас,
Проходи, Петруша, в класс!
3 ребенок. Скоро будет Петя вам
Отвечать на все: «Я сам!»
4 ребенок. Кто историю узнал,
Тот на ус свой намотал!
Не похожи будьте, дети,
На такого вот на Петю!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Инсценировка для осенного праздника (взята с портала "Солнышко")
*СПОР ОВОЩЕЙ*

_Участвуют дети:_
Айболит, 1-й ведущий (девочка), 2-й ведущий (мальчик), баклажан, горошек, свекла, капуста, огурец, редиска, морковь, помидор, картошка.
У каждого ребенка на голове шапочка с изображением того или иного овоща; у Айболита - белый халат и докторская шапочка.

1-й ведущий: Баклажаны синие, красный помидор
Затевают длинный и серьезный спор.

Овощи: Кто из нас, овощей, и вкуснее, и нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях будет всем полезней?

2-й ведущий: Выскочил горошек - ну и хвастунишка!

Горошек (весело):
Я такой хороший зелененький мальчишка!
Если только захочу, всех горошком угощу.

1-й ведущий: От обиды покраснев, свекла проворчала:

Свекла (важно):
Дай сказать хоть слово мне,
Выслушай сначала:
Свеклу надо для борща
И для винегрета.
Кушай сам и угощай —
Лучше свеклы нету!

Капуста (перебивая):
Ты уж, свекла, помолчи!
Из капусты варят щи!
А какие вкусные
Пирожки капустные!
Зайчики-плутишки
Любят кочерыжки.
Угощу ребяток
Кочерыжкой сладкой.

Огурец (задорно):
Очень будете довольны,
Съев огурчик малосольный!
А уж свежий огуречик
Всем понравится, конечно!
На зубах хрустит, хрустит...
Я могу вас угостить!

Редиска: (скромно):
Я — румяная редиска.
Поклонюсь вам низко-низко.
А хвалить себя зачем?
Я и так известна всем!

Морковь (кокетливо):
Про меня рассказ не длинный.
Кто не знает витамины?
Пей всегда морковный сок и грызи морковку —
Будешь ты тогда, дружок, крепким, 
сильным, ловким!

2-й ведущий: Тут надулся помидор и промолвил строго:

Помидор: Не болтай, морковка, вздор.
Помолчи немного!
Самый вкусный и приятный
Уж, конечно, сок томатный!

Дети: Витаминов много в нем.
Мы его охотно пьем!

1-й ведущий: У окна поставьте ящик,
Поливайте только чаще,
И тогда, как верный друг,
К вам придет зеленый...

Дети: Лук.

Лук: Я — приправа в каждом блюде
И всегда полезен людям.
Угадали? Я ваш друг.
Я — простой зеленый лук.

Картошка: Я, картошка, так скромна,
Слова не сказала.
Но картошка всем нужна:
И большим, и малым.

Баклажан: Баклажанная икра так вкусна, полезна...

2-й ведущий: Спор давно кончать пора, спорить бесполезно!

Слышен стук в дверь. Овощи в испуге приседают на пол.

Лук: Кто-то, кажется, стучится.

Входит Айболит.

Картошка: Это доктор Айболит!

Айболит: Ну, конечно, это я.
Что вы спорите, друзья?

Баклажан: Кто из нас, из овощей,
Всех вкусней и всех нужней?
Кто при всех болезнях
Будет всем полезней?

Айболит: Чтоб здоровым, сильным быть,
Нужно овощи любить
Все без исключенья!
В этом нет сомненья.
В каждом польза есть и вкус,
И решить я не берусь,
Кто из вас вкуснее,
Кто из вас нужнее.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Arcaha

это к 8 марта

•	Конкурс «Улыбка»

(10 карточек с заданиями).
В конкурсе участвуют 10 человек. Карточки раскладываются на столе. Девочки сами выбирают карточку с заданием. Участницы конкурса должны по очереди улыбнуться, как:
— девочка — приятелю, которого давно не видела;
— девушка с рекламы зубной пасты;
— учитель — ученику;
— дочка — родителям;
— человек, выигравший миллион;
— лиса – колобку;
— Золушка - принцу;
— Снегурочка – солнцу;
малыш – первому снегу;
сладкоежка – конфетам.

●Конкурс “Походка”

Каждый человек обладает своей индивидуальной походкой. У одного походка – легкая, у другого – неуклюжая, у третьего – семенящая. Попробуйте изобразить походку человека, который:

•	спешит на самолет

•	бредет по глубоким сугробам

•	идет в туфлях на два размера меньше собственных

•	шагает в военном строю

•	крадется по чужому дому


●Конкурс “Безголосый конферансье”

Бывают ситуации, когда конферансье теряет голос. Представьте себя таким конферансье и попробуйте мимикой и жестами объявить следующий конкурс. А следующим номером выступает …

•	дрессировщик кошек Юрий Куклачев

•	дрессировщики тигров братья Запашные

•	балерина Анастасия Волочкова

•	оркестр народных инструментов

•	ансамбль военной песни

•	цыганский хор


●Конкурс “Рифмоплеты”

Закончи стихотворные строки:

Мы девчонок поздравляем
И от всей души желаем:
……………………………
……………………………

Вот на праздник как-то раз
Удивил учитель нас:
…………………………
…………………………

Я готовил угощенье.
Дом весь вымазал вареньем.
…………………………..
…………………………..

Для любимой мамы нашей,
Мы с сестрою шарфик вяжем
……………………………….
………………………………….




•	Конкурс «Самая внимательная»

На столе лежат различные предметы. Девочки поворачиваются спиной к столу, в это время один из ведущих нарушает порядок лежащих на нем предметов. Затем девочкам предлагается положить каждый предмет на свое первоначальное место.

•	Конкурс «Кулинары»

Представьте, что вас пригласили на царский пир. Там на столах были выставлены разные угощения, но все на букву «К». В течение 5 минут каждая участница на листках бумаги записывает возможные кушанья. Сколько перечислено кушаний — столько очков получает конкурсантка. 


•	Конкурс «Самая очаровательная»

Все хотят быть красивыми, добрыми. Легко и счастливо живут те, кто считает себя самыми обаятельными и привлекательными. Приглашается по одному человеку от команды, которые должны нас убедить, что она и есть самая, самая, самая. Каждая девочка садится перед зеркалом (все одновременно, но друг к другу спиной) и начинает убеждать себя и всех, что она самая красивая, самая добрая и т. д. Обязательное условие конкурса — нельзя смеяться, нельзя повторять одни и те же выражения. Выигрывает та девочка, которая выполнит все эти условия. 




Мастерская по подготовке 8 Марта
Частичка праздника
Конкурсы для  проведения праздничных мероприятий
Школьный праздник 8 марта трудно представить себе без веселых конкурсов, которые, несомненно, украшают любой сценарий. Мои учащиеся всегда с удовольствием участвуют в таких забавных состязаниях.
 Предлагаю вашему вниманию цикл апробированных мною конкурсов, которые украсят любое мероприятие, посвященному этому весеннему празднику. 
________________________________________

•	Конкурс «Улыбка»

(10 карточек с заданиями).
В конкурсе участвуют 10 человек. Карточки раскладываются на столе. Девочки сами выбирают карточку с заданием. Участницы конкурса должны по очереди улыбнуться, как:
— девочка — приятелю, которого давно не видела;
— девушка с рекламы зубной пасты;
— учитель — ученику;
— дочка — родителям;
— человек, выигравший миллион;
— лиса – колобку;
— Золушка - принцу;
— Снегурочка – солнцу;
малыш – первому снегу;
сладкоежка – конфетам.

●Конкурс “Походка”

Каждый человек обладает своей индивидуальной походкой. У одного походка – легкая, у другого – неуклюжая, у третьего – семенящая. Попробуйте изобразить походку человека, который:

•	спешит на самолет

•	бредет по глубоким сугробам

•	идет в туфлях на два размера меньше собственных

•	шагает в военном строю

•	крадется по чужому дому


●Конкурс “Безголосый конферансье”

Бывают ситуации, когда конферансье теряет голос. Представьте себя таким конферансье и попробуйте мимикой и жестами объявить следующий конкурс. А следующим номером выступает …

•	дрессировщик кошек Юрий Куклачев

•	дрессировщики тигров братья Запашные

•	балерина Анастасия Волочкова

•	оркестр народных инструментов

•	ансамбль военной песни

•	цыганский хор


●Конкурс “Рифмоплеты”

Закончи стихотворные строки:

Мы девчонок поздравляем
И от всей души желаем:


Вот на праздник как-то раз
Удивил учитель нас:


Я готовил угощенье.
Дом весь вымазал вареньем.


Для любимой мамы нашей,
Мы с сестрою шарфик вяжем

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## viktorya07

Инсценировка «Спор овощей»
Ведущий. Огурцы зеленые, красный помидор 
Затевают длинный и серьезный спор.
Кто из них, из овощей и вкуснее и нужней.
Кто при всех болезнях
Будет всем полезней?
Огурец.     Очень будете довольны,
Съев огурчик малосольный.
Свежий огурец поели
Сразу посвежели.
Свекла.    Свеклу надо для борща
И для винегрета.
Кушай сам и угощай.
Лучше свеклы нету!
Капуста.   Из капусты варят щи,
А какие вкусные
Пирожки капустные!
Морковь.  Каротином я богата,
Так грызи меня, ребята,
Каждый день морковку жуй
Свои зубки тренируй.
Помидор.  Самый нежный, ароматный,
Витаминами богатый,
Также и на вкус приятный
Кушайте меня, ребята.
Лук.         Я всегда полезен людям,
Убиваю я микробы,
Исцеляю раны.
Не болело ухо чтобы,
Масло с луком ты попробуй.
Чеснок.     Я – чеснок,
Я луку младший брат.
Хотя меня не любят
За резкий запах мой,
Я помогаю людям
И летом, и зимой.
Тыква.    Я очень крупная,
Я родилась на грядке.
Меня поешь и будет все в порядке!
Картошка. Я картошка, так скромна,
Слова не сказала.
Но картошка всем нужна
И большим, и малым.
Укроп и петрушка. Говорят, что мы трава
Зелень огородная.
Но мы не обижаемся,
Потому что мы вам люди
Помогать стараемся.

*Добавлено через 15 часов 50 минут*
Еще одна инсценировка для летнего праздника!

*БУКЕТ*
С.   Прокофьева
_Девочка (или_     Подарило мне жаркое лето
_мальчик)_           Много разных цветов для букета.  
_с букетом._         Вышла в поле я до рассвета 
                               За  цветочками синего цвета.
*Василек*.	Я — цветочек, простой василечек,
                       Словно синего неба кусочек. 
                       Одному мне расти надоело, 
                       Подойди и сорви меня смело.
*Девочка*.	Подарило мне жаркое лето
              Много разных цветов для букета. 
              Вышла в поле я до рассвета 
              За цветочками белого цвета.

*Ромашка*.Я — ромашка, нарядно одета, 
                      Сарафанчик  мой  белого  цвета. 
                      Мне одной здесь расти надоело, 
                      Подойди и сорви меня смело.

*Девочка*. Подарило мне жаркое лето 
              Много разных цветов для букета. 
              Вышла в поле я до рассвета 
              За цветочками желтого цвета.
*Лютик*. А я—лютик, веселый цветочек, 
           Словно желтого солнца кусочек. 
           Одному мне расти надоело, 
           Подойди и сорви меня смело.
*Девочка*. Подарило мне жаркое лето 
              Много разных цветов для букета 
              Вышла в поле я до рассвета – 
              За цветочками красного цвета.
*Гвоздика*. Я — гвоздика, нарядно одета, 
              Сарафанчик мой красного цвета. 
              Мне одной здесь расти надоело, 
              Подойди и сорви меня смело.
*Все*.  На чудесный букет погляди-ка: 
        Вот ромашка, а рядом гвоздика, 
        Наконец, собрались все мы вместе, 
        Здесь приходит конец нашей песне

----------

Некит (07.03.2018)

----------


## Таня Петухова

*Сказка про слоненка, который очень хотел учить в школе.* 
Её можно ставить и в д/с и в школе, как раз к 1 сентября.

Автор: Жил-был Слоненок у мамы Слонихи, был он хороший, тихий.
И очень хотел учиться, сидеть без дела ему надоело,
Стал он в школу проситься.
Слоненок: Мама, я хочу учиться
Слониха: Почему тебе вечно не спиться? Закрой глазки, расскажу тебе сказку…
Слоненок: Не надо мне сказки! Я хочу учиться!
Слониха: Нет с тобой сладу. Хочешь кусок шоколаду?
Слоненок: Не надо! Я хочу учиться.
Слониха: Погоди, там кто-то стучится…Ах, это Волчица!...
Заходите, прошу вас садиться.
Волчица: Шла мимо – услышала запах дыма. Решила зайти по пути.
Иду к свинье на именины, а сама терпеть не могу свинины!
Слониха: Не хотите ли у нас отобедать? Прошу вас отведать
Каши из брюквы, киселя из клюквы…
Волчица: Что вы! Я сыта – честное слово!
Слониха: Как жаль, что мы не едим мясного! Понимаете ли, Волчица,
Мой Слоненок хочет учиться, но это вопрос тяжелый:
Как быть со школой? Что вы скажете о таком безобразии - 
Слоновые школы есть только в Азии.
Чтобы туда доставлять ребенка, нужна, по крайней мере, трехтонка!
Волчица: Погодите… Поблизости есть школа для зайцев.
Слониха: Туда слоны не принимаются, потому что зайцы меняются,
С уроков разбегаются, и успеваемость у них снижается.
Волчица: А птичья школа?
Слониха: Она в скворечнике! К тому же птенцы насмешники,
Особенно скворцы и дрозды-пересмешники! А мальчик мой – тихий.
Волчица: Ну а медведи?
Слониха: Они наши соседи! Я ходила мимо - это невыносимо:
У них каникулы всю зиму – лежат и сосут лапу. Я чуть не оглохла от храпу!
Слоненок: Мама. Я хочу учиться!
Слониха: Вы видите, что творится: целый день он твердит о школе,
У меня от этого головные боли!
Слоненок: А я все равно хочу учиться.
Слониха: Что же делать, Волица?
Волчица: А, очень просто! Есть школа для мышей –
Туда принимают малышей любого роста.
Слониха: Ах, спасибо, вы мне подлинный друг! А то он совсем отбился от рук.
Автор: Мышиная школа – на горе, в большущей норе.
В этой школе широкие двери, чтобы входили все звери.
И маленькие окошки, чтобы не пролезли кошки.
Из трубы идет дым. Подойдем, поглядим!
В мышиной школе идет урок – пение преподает Сурок.
Сурок: Разучим песенку «Кот на крыше». Пойте тише, тяните выше.
(Поет) Тише, мыши, кот на крыше, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Нас не видит и не слышит, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Мышь, веди себя прилично, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
И учись ты на «отлично», тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля.
Кто грызет перья – отправлю за дверь я.
Итак, начинаем. Подтягивайте сами.
Перестаньте щекотать усами!
Мыши: (поют) Тише, мыши, кот на крыше, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Нас не видит и не слышит, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Мышь, веди себя прилично, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
И учись ты на «отлично», тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля.
Мыши: Не марай свои тетрадки, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
И букварь держи в порядке, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
А не то придет котище, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Заберет тебя в когтищи, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля.
Громкий стук в дверь
Мышка: Ой, это он, это Кот!
Мыши: - Прячься под парты!
- Мне отдавили живот!
- Он нас заберет!
- Он нас раздерет!
Сурок: Я поговорю с ним, разбойником! Мне никакие коты не страшны. Кто идет?
Слониха: Это мы, слоны, Слониха со Слоником!
Сурок: Если вы звери понятием - вы бы не мешали занятиям.
Вздумали во время урока ломиться!
Слониха: Простите, дорогой Сурок, уважаемый педагог,
Мой Слоненок пришел учиться. Год ему уже шестой,
Он такой у меня развитой, такой старательный,
Такой внимательный, такой замечательный,
Что даже сам Бегемот удивляется, какой он способный!
Сурок: Ну что ж, устроим экзамен подробный, заходи-ка Слоненок, в класс! 
Ой, какой ты большой у нас…
Слониха: Да, удивительно быстро растут детишки.
Слоненок: Какие маленькие слоники, они все поместятся у нас на подоконнике!
Сурок: Это не слоники – это мышата и мышки.
Слониха: Какие чудесные малышки! И смотрите, уже читают книжки.
Сурок: Заходи, Слоненок! Вот так. Осторожнее, не свороти косяк!
Не раздави шкаф! Не сядь на своих одноклассников!
Мышата, освободите четыре парты у географической карты. Ну как? Уселся?
Слоненок: Да.
Сурок: Остальное – не беда. Как тебя зовут?
Слоненок: Не знаю.
Сурок: А где слоны живут?
Слоненок: Не знаю.
Сурок: А сколько тебе лет?
Слоненок: Не знаю.
Сурок: А что ты ел на обед?
Слоненок: Не знаю.
Слониха: Он знает. Он растерялся. Это простительно малышу.
Разрешите, я сама его спрошу? Что ты ел на обед? Брю…
Слоненок: Ки…
Слониха: Не «ки», а «кву».
Слоненок: Кву.
Слониха: Правильно, брюкву! А что ещё?
Слоненок: ... Кву!
Слониха: Правильно, клюкву! А с чем? С бул…
Слоненок: С булкой!
Слониха: С какой?
Слоненок: Со сдобной!
Слониха: Вот видите, какой он у меня способный!
Сурок: Да, конечно, способности есть.
А ты бы мог нам что-нибудь прочесть?
Слоненок: Не умею.
Сурок: А ты умеешь считать? Сколько будет дважды два?
Слоненок: Пять. 
Сурок: Ясам его не могу принять. Пройдемте к директору, товарищ Слониха,
А вы, мышата, сидите тихо!
Мышка: Ой-ей-ей, какой он большой! Он намного больше нас,
А явился в первый класс! Стыдно! 
Он читать не умеет, писать не умеет, ленивый видно.
Мышки: Стыдно! Стыдно!
Мышка: Такой здоровенный! Слон!
Мышонок: Слонище!
Мышка: Слонятина!
Мышонок: Он как дом! Нет – как целая улица! Как земной шар!
Мышка: Он, наверное, стар!
Слоненок: Нет, я не стар, честное слово! Я - Слоненок, я ещё ребенок.
Я совсем не виноват, что немного толстоват.
Я не ленивый, я просто несчастливый, большущий и необразованный!
Автор: Стал Слоненок плакать, стали слезы капать,
Сперва струйкой, потом ручейком, потом – рекой.
Слоненок: Ох, я бедный такой! Разнесчастный такой!
Автор: Слезы из слоновых глаз затопили целый класс. 
У мышей началось волнение!
Мышки: Наводнение! Наводнение!
- Мыши, мышатки! Спасайте книжки, тетрадки!
- Что с ним делать? Перестань плакать! Развел тут слякоть!
- Ох, и попадет нам, между прочим! Мыши, давайте его пощекочем!
Автор: Стали мыши слона щекотать. Перестал он плакать - стал хохотать.
Минуту хохочет, две хохочет, никак остановиться не хочет!
И мыши смеются вокруг, но вдруг – раздается стук.
Кот: Что здесь за смех в мышиной школе? 
Сума сошли вы, что ли? Я спал на диване, 
Видел сон о сметане, как вы смели меня разбудить?!
Вот сейчас я расправлюсь с вами!
Мыши: Мы боимся! Мы хотим к маме!
Слоненок: Ой, смех! Ой, смехота!
Мыши: Смотрите, он не боится Кота!
Слоненок: Чепуха! Мелкота!
Мыши: Он никого не боится! Он может за нас заступиться!
Слоненок: Конечно! Эй ты, Кот! Если будешь обижать мышей,
Я тебя… прогоню взашей! Попробуй ещё раз тут появись! Брысь!
Мыши: Брысь! Брысь!
Кот: Простите… Я очень крепко спал
И … спросонья совсем не туда попал…
Я шел к свинье на именины….
Меня туда звали, но, видно, адрес неверный дали…
Я бы и зашел к вам, посидел, но, знаете, столько дел,
То я от них совсем похудел… До свиданья!
Слоненок и мыши: (поют) Хитрый Кот от нас умчался, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Он Слоненка испугался, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Он упал от страха с крыши, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
И над ним смеются мыши, тра-ля-ля, тра-ля-ля,
Мышка: Мышата, Слоненок нас спас! Пусть он ходит в наш класс.
Мышонок: Мы и в науке поможем тебе. Видишь эти буквы? Это «А» и «Б».
Слоненок: «А» и «Б».
Мышонок: Молодец. Так, а теперь бери мел.
Слоненок: Это мел?
Мышка: Ну, зачем ты его съел!
Слоненок: А я думал, что это рафинад, и попробовать захотел.
Мышка: А это доска. Вот так пишется буква «К».
Похожа на человечка. Здесь рука, а тут две ноги.
Слоненок: Не получается, помоги.
Мышка: Хорошо, помогу. А это буква «У». «К» и «У» будет…
Слоненок: Ку!
Мышка: «К» и «О»  будет…
Слоненок: Ко! Ку-ку-ку, ко-ко-ко, это все нелегко!
Мышонок: Ничего, мы поможем тебе!
Слоненок: А я научу вас играть на трубе? 
Мышка: Значит, ты умеешь играть на трубе?
Мышонок: Даже по нотам?
Слоненок: Конечно, по нотам. Пустяки, чего там! Ба!
А вот на стенке висит труба! Давайте споем и сыграем! Итак, начинаем.
Поют: Слон играет на трубе, а мышата пляшут.
Как платочками они хвостиками машут.
Тра-та-та труба играет, из-за этой суеты убегают, 
Удирают все окрестные коты!
Слон с мышатами друзья – вместе им не тесно.
Стало весело слону – мышкам интересно.
Тра-та-та труба играет, и от этой суеты убегают, 
Удирают все окрестные коты!
Научился слон писать, он читает книжки!
В арифметике ему помогают мышки.
Тра-та-та труба играет, и от этой суеты убегают, 
Удирают все окрестные коты!

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019), Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## vekona

*«Фруктовый сад».*

*Все фрукты:*
Мамочек поздравить  рад
Дружный наш – Фруктовый сад.

*СЛИВА*
А я вкусная слива.
Отведай меня
И будешь красива. 

*ВИНОГРАД*
А я сладкий виноград
Я нашим мамам очень рад.

*ЛИМОН*
А я жёлтенький лимон,
Витамины запасая,
Пригожусь я вам для чая.

*МАНГО*
Я – манго. Давай с тобой 
Станцуем танго.
Я фрукта иностранная
На вкус немного странная.

*ГРУША*
Я груша сочная.
Совсем не худосочная.
Лишь попробуешь бочок
Так проглотишь язычок.
*  *  *
Я груша очень спелая
Желаю вам удачи
Особенно на даче.

*ЧАЙ*
А я, чай с бергамотом,
Не путать с бегемотом.

*КИВИ*
А я, полезный – киви!
Это мама для тебя.
Витаминная еда.

*АПЕЛЬСИН*
Я апельсин золотой,
Радость в жизни открой!
Подарю много сил
Ароматом своим.

*ЯБЛОКО*
Чтоб фигуру поддержать
Многого не надо:
Только яблоки бери
Вместо шоколада.

*АБРИКОС*
Я абрикос на юге рос
Превратился в курагу
И полезным быть могу.

*БАНАН*
Мамы, любите бананы?
Лучше фрукта не найти-
100 рецептов красоты.

*ГРАНАТ*
Наступает месяц март.
Поздравляет вас гранат.
Кто всю жизнь его жуёт
Лет до 1000 проживёт.

*МАНДАРИН*
Я, марокканский мандарин, 
И пришёл к вам не один:
Захватил здоровье, смех. 
Хватит мамочки на всех.       

*АНАНАС*
Аплодисменты в этот час
Для вас желает (подарит) ананас.

*Все:*
Витаминами богат
Вкусный сок «Фруктовый сад».
Кто  наш сок полезный пьёт не болеет круглый год.


*Красная шапочка.*

*Ведущая.*	Маленькая девочка
		К бабушке идет
		И в подарок бабушке
Корзиночку несет.
А в корзинке – пирожки,
До чего же хороши!

*Входит Красная Шапочка.*
*
Красная Шапочка.*
		Старенькую бабушку
		Я  свою люблю
		И подарок бабушке 
                      Сегодня подарю.
Милую бабулю
Поздравлю с Женским Днем.
Песенку веселую
Вместе с ней споем.

*Красная Шапочка идет по лесу. Появляется Волк.*

*Волк.*	Эй, постой, куда спешишь?
		От меня не убежишь!
		Если только захочу,
		Вмиг тебя я проглочу! (рычит)
*Красная Шапочка.*
		Что ты, что ты, погоди!
		Посмотри: там впереди
		Домик бабушки моей.
		Нужно к ней мне поскорей.
		Разве ты забыл какой
		День сегодня непростой?
*Волк.*	Какой сегодня день?
	Вспоминать мне что-то лень.
*Красная Шапочка.*
		В этот день, Восьмого марта
		Нужно женщин поздравлять.
		Нужно им дарить подарки,
		Никого нельзя глотать!

*Волк.*	Все я понял, я молчу!
(гладит себя по животу)
		Ну, а кушать-то хочу!
*Красная Шапочка.*
		Так пойдем со мной скорей
		К милой бабушке моей.
		Ей подарки отдадим,
		Вместе вкусно поедим!
*Волк и Красная шапочка бегут по лесу к домику бабушки. Из домика выходит бабушка.*

*Бабушка* (хватается за голову)
		Внучка милая моя,
		Что ж ты волка привела?
		Очень я его боюсь!
(Красная Шапочка вручает бабушке корзинку, волк дарит цветы)
		А теперь давайте вместе
		Дружно петь и танцевать.
*Все исполняют ПЕСНЮ О БАБУШКЕ.*
*Бабушка.*	Угощение для вас
		Приготовлю я сейчас.
(обращается к волку)
		Поросятинку ты любишь?
*Волк* (с восторгом)
		Обожаю! Это класс!
*Бабушка достает пачку пельменей «Три поросенка», обращается к Волку.*
*Бабушка.*
		Вот, дружок, «Три поросенка»,
		Я в пельмешках знаю толк!
		Три минутки- и готово.		
		Угощайся, милый Волк!

----------

Некит (07.03.2018)

----------


## Насхатовна

Эта сценка на 8 марта проводится в средней, старшей группе

Цыплята

Вед: А теперь, ребята, послушайте сказку. Жила-была Курочка  и было у нее 5 цыплят. Вышли они погулять
Хохлатка: Меня зовут Хохлатка,
А вот мои цыплятки
Их не много, ровно пять.
Надо деток сосчитать.
Один, два… ой дальше забыла!
Вед: Ребята, давайте поможем хохлатке посчитать цыплят?
Дети хором считают до 5
Хох: Вот теперь я всех сосчитаю!
Один- это ты, два – это ты,
3 –это ты, 4 –это ты.
А где же мой самый любимый цыпленок
Мой самый любимый Тяп-тяп!
Цыплята: (пищат) Тяп-тяп!
Тяп: Я цыпленок озорной, Я гуляю день-деньской,
Разминаю ножки.
Мерею дорожки
Цып-цып, Цып-цып-цып-цып
Мерею дорожки.
Хох: Тяпа, милый, где ты был?
Тяп: Я гулять туда-ходил! (показывает на двнрь)
Хох: Ах, любимый мой цыпленок,
Непослушный мой ребенок,
Ну, да ладно ко-ко-ко
Не ходите делеко!
На полянке поиграйте,
Только чур не убегайте!
(Идет в домик)
Цыплята окружают Тяпа.
1 цып: Тяп, скажи,  где ты был!
Тяп: По делу ходил.
2 цып: Хап-ха-ха по делу ходил!
Признавайся, что ты натворил!
Тяп: Вот вы все смеетесь,
А мне за вас стыдно,
И очень за курочку-маму обидно.
Цыплята: Почему?
Тяп: Да потому!
Нынче день 8 Марта,
Женский праздник, мамин день!
Вам для мамочки подарки
Подготовить было лень!
3 цып: Тяп, нам очень стыдно!
4 цып: Тяп, нам все обидно!
1 цып: Но мы ошибку все исправим
2 цып: И нашу мамочку позхдравим.
Тяп: А теперь скорей идите,
И подарки поищите.
Под музыку цыплята разбегаются по залу и берут заранне подготовленные подарки.
Тяп по среди зала ставит большую коробку с бантом. Цыплята кладут  нее подарки.
3 цып: Мама, мама-курочка иди скорей сюда.
Хох: Ко-ко-ко, вот и я
Кто же здесь зовет меня! (Выходит из домика. Цыплята выстраиваются в ряд)
1 цып: Мамочка, родная мы тебя поздравляем!
2 цып: И тебе в этот день много желаем.
3 цып: Будь веселой и красивой!
4 цып: Будь здоровой и счастливой!
Хох: Большое спасибо ребятки!
Мои дорогие цыплятки.

----------

Некит (07.03.2018)

----------


## Elen2

*День рождения*

КЛЁПА: Чей у нас тут день рожденья! Геры? А где тут Гера? Это ты? Нет? Ты? Ах, так это ты! Вот какой у нас именинник, ну-ка, покажись! Давайте всем хором крикнем: "ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!" Сколько Гере исполнилось лет?
ДЕТИ: СЕМЬ!
КЛЁПА: День рождения - это веселье и смех,
День рождения - это праздник для всех,
Это праздник хорошего настроения,
Это праздник вкусного угощения,
Это праздник, когда невозможны капризы,
Это праздник хороших и добрых сюрпризов,
Это день, когда солнце тебе только светит,
Это день, когда ты - самый важный на свете!
Руки вверх все поднимите
И вверху пошевелите.
(все так и делают)
Игры начинать пора!!!
Крикнем весело: "Ура!"
(все кричат "Ура!", машут руками)
Вы друг другу помогайте,
На вопросы отвечайте
Только "Да" и только "Нет"
Дружно дайте мне ответ:
Если "Нет" вы говорите,
То ногами постучите,
Если говорите "Да",
В ладоши хлопайте тогда.
Гера - старый-старый дед? (Нет!)
Гере стукнуло сто лет? (Нет!)
День рожденья - день веселый? (Да!)
Ждут вас игры и приколы? (Да!) 
Именинник - забияка? (Нет!)
Мы сейчас устроим драку? (Нет!)
Сейчас мы делаем зарядку? (Нет!)
С юмором у нас в порядке? (Да!)
Будем мы сидеть в печали? (Нет!)
Ждёт нас тортик со свечами? (Да!) 
Именинника поздравим? (Да!) 
А может, ко врачу отправим? (Нет!) 
А как мы будем поздравлять именинника? Давайте ему разные пожелания говорить! Но не простые, а особенные - шуточные и смешные. Сейчас мы вынесем чудо-ромашку с поздравлениями и будем поздравлять нашего именинника. А вы все мне поможете! 
Выносится "ромашка". У нее картонный круг-сердцевина, к которому одним концом приклеены листочки-лепесточки. С одной стороны каждого лепесточка напечатана раскраска - персонаж из мультфильма или сказки: Лунтик, Нюша-смешарик, Водяной, Белоснежка, Золушка, Винни-Пух, Кот Леопольд, Шрек, Человек-Паук и т.д. К детям ромашку повернули белой стороной. 
Клёпа говорила: "Дорогой Гера, поздравляем тебя с днём рождения, желаем тебе быть сильным как ..., умным как ..., красивым как ..., смелым как ..., терпеливым как ..., сообразительным как ..., быстрым как ... Чтобы у тебя был такой же уютный дом, как у ...".
При этом кто-то их гостей отрывал лепесток и называл того, кто там нарисован. Получилось забавно, потому что выпало, чтобы у Геры друзья были похожи на Бабу Ягу, а красивым он был, как Тараканище.
Когда пожелания закончились, раздалась приятная музыка, Клёпа сначала удивилась и даже попыталась найти источник звуков под стульями. Дети рассмеялись над недогадливой Клёпой и подсказали ей, что музыка-то - из-за занавеса. Тогда Клёпа "догадалась", что это сказка в гости спешит, и раздвинула 
занавес (сказка про старика и дракона - смотри выше)
продолжение дня рождения:

КЛЁПА: Вот такая история случилась .........
(Тут дети начали спрашивать, а что дальше-то? Стала ли ворона старухой? Клёпа ответила, что пока нет, она наказана за то, что была всем всегда недовольна.) 
КЛЁПА: А вы про ворон-то всё знаете? Да-ну? Проверим! Ворона Каркуша из волшебной страны любит только то, что имеет в названии её любимое слово КАР. Например, любимый город вороны Каркуши - КАРаганда. А любимый вид спорта - КАРате, а любимые конфеты - КАРамель. А вот что ещё любит ворона из волшебной страны, догадайтесь сами!
(Детей поднимаем со стульчиков и начинаем викторину.) 
ВИКТОРИНА
Какой у Каркуши любимый мультфильм? "Малыш и ..." (Карлсон)
Назовите любимый Каркушин овощ. (картофель)
Назовите, какой у Каркуши любимый аттракцион в парке развлечений. (карусель)
Чем больше всего любит рисовать Каркуша? (карандашом)
Куда Каркуша прячет свои носовые платочка? (в карман)
Какую песенку Каркуша поёт имениннику, когда водят хоровод? ("Каравай")
А как каркает ворона?
(Дети начали громко каркать. Грохот, шум, вбегает КИКИМОРА. Я выскочила из-за ширмы, кривляясь и корча рожи. Это было настолько неожиданно, что дети остолбенели.) 
КИКИМОРА: Кто это здесь расшумелся? Кто это разгалделся? Я думала, что тут воронья стая фестиваль песен устроила, а тут дети! 
КЛЁПА: Ой, кто это? Ты кто? 
КИКИМОРА: Кикимора я болотная, не видите, что ли? Что, не ждали? Откуда столько ребят? Сейчас всех поймаю и съем! (попытка поймать детей, они уворачиваются)
КЛЁПА: Стой, стой, подожди! А как ты к нам на праздник попала?
КИКИМОРА: Через форточку влетела!
КЛЁПА: А как наш адрес узнала? 
КИКИМОРА: А я на улице вот это нашла (я помахала приглашением, аналогичным приглашениям гостей). Прочитала и догадалась, что здесь будет много вкусненьких мальчиков и девочек! (я опять начала охотиться за ребятами) Ох, поймаю и съем!
КЛЁПА: Погоди, Кикимора, не пугай ребят, посмотри, какие они все ловкие, умные, красивые, сильные и смелые! Не порти нам праздник!
КИКИМОРА: Ловкие, говоришь? Не верю!
КЛЁПА: А ты проверь!
КИКИМОРА: Хорошо! Сейчас я вам дам задание на ловкость. Только уговор такой: если не выполните задание, то выберу самого неумелого и съем! Ладно?
КЛЁПА: Кикимора, а давай мы с тобой так договоримся: если все дети с заданием справятся, ты им подарки дашь.
КИКИМОРА: Ладно уж, дам, у меня там от Василисы Премудрой шкатулка со всякими ценностями осталась. 
Игра - классики по кочкам. На полу разбрасываются в два равных ряда кочки, сделанные из ковролина или картона. Кикимора объясняет, что живёт в болоте, а по болоту только по кочкам прыгают, а если нога в болотную воду попадёт, то сразу утонешь. Детей разделили на 2 команды. Каждой команде выкладывается своя дорожка из кочек, участник должен допрыгать до конца дорожки, развернуться, допрыгать по кочкам до своей команды, стукнуть рукой следующего игрока, после чего следующий игрок вступает на дорожку из кочек. Выигравшая команда получает призы. 

КЛЁПА: Видишь, у нас все дети ловкие. Никто в твоё болото не упал. 
КИКИМОРА: Ну и что, зато я вижу тут команду проигравших и я забираю из этой команды, наверное, вот эту девочку... Или нет, вот того мальчика... 
КЛЁПА: Стоп-стоп, Кикимора, так нечестно, надо ещё раз сыграть. 
КИКИМОРА: Ну ладно, ну, давайте ещё раз, но только теперь в другую игру. 
Кочки раскладываются в два ряда у противоположных стен. Каждый игрок встаёт на кочку. У одной стены - одна команда, у другой - другая. У Кикиморы свисток. По сигналу команды бегут меняться местами. Я сначала первые три раза игры свистела с перерывом, и дети успевали спосойно перебежать на другую сторону, а потом - всё быстрее, быстрее. Дети начали путаться, метаться, сталкиваться и хохотать. В результате, когда я перестала свистеть, оказалось, что команды перемешались, и никто уже не знает, где его место.) 
КИКИМОРА: Ну смотри, какие неумелые, я всех сейчас съем, наверное…
КЛЁПА: Нет-нет, давай ещё конкурс проведём!
КИКИМОРА: И то верно, а то ведь и не выберешь, кого съесть. Слушайте, а я всё спросить хотела, вы чего все такие разряженные?
КЛЁПА: Так у нас тут день рождения Германа! 
КИКИМОРА: Кто так на день рождения одевается?
КЛЁПА: А как надо?
КИКИМОРА: Сейчас научу!
Игра-капуста. Детям выдаётся куча всякой одежды: платья, юбки, майки и т.д. Дети выбирают в своей команде "модель" - одного ребенка, и по команде начинают как можно скорее одевать всё это на него. По свистку игра заканчивается. Выигрывает та команда, на "модели" которой больше одежды. 
КИКИМОРА: Ох, и ловкие тут дети собрались! Ну ничего, я вас обхитрю! Чтобы я вас не съела, приготовьте-ка мне суп! Соберите-ка на моём болоте для супер-супа всякую вкуснятину: червяков да мухоморчики. Вот вам кастрюльки, а вот - список того, что я в суп кладу. Кто быстрее соберёт, тот и выиграл! 
На стену вешается листок, на котором написано:
ЗЛОВЕЩИЙ СУП: 2 шишки, 1 насекомое, 1 паук, 1 мышка, 3 мятые бумажки, 1 ящерица...
В самом конце написано: "1 вредный ребёнок".
Но у листа конец завёрнут и подклеен так, что пункта "1 вредный ребёнок" не видно. 
КЛЁПА: Дай-ка список посмотреть. Шишки... один паук... тьфу, кто же такую гадость ест! 
КИКИМОРА: Я ем, я! Так что, собирайте без разговоров! 
На пол высыпали: игрушечные жуки, пауки, гусеницы, шишки, сухие каштаны и орехи, верёвочки ("мышиные хвостики"), пробки, бумажки и т.д. Каждой команде дали кастрюльку, куда дети должны были выбрать только указанные в списке ингредиенты. После того, как команды собрали, Кикимора проверяет, всё ли правильно - два ли хвостика мышиных и т.д. 
КЛЁПА: Ну как, всё правильно? Проверь кастрюльки, всё ли дети приготовили! 
КИКИМОРА: А вот и нет! Вот тут ещё один пункт есть, вы его упустили! (разворачивает лист до конца, и дети читают: "1 вредный ребёнок") 
КИКИМОРА: Мне для супа ещё один вредный ребёнок нужен, так что, вот я сейчас вот этого ребёнка и возьму! (опять полминуты беготни Кикиморы за детьми)
КЛЁПА: Ты нечестно себя ведёшь! Дети всё правильно сделали, так что тебе не ловить детей нужно, а наградить их.
КИКИМОРА: Ага, размечтались! Шишки мне в суп грязные покидали, а пауков каких-то мелких поймали… Нет, не дождётесь вы от меня подарков.
КЛЁПА: Тогда я сама ребят награжу! (раздаёт сюрпризы) Ну ты и вредная всё-таки!
КИКИМОРА: И чего это вы на меня так уставились?! А, наверное, в гляделки сыграть хотите!
Игра "Гляделки". Смысл игры в том, что дети под музыку танцуют, а когда музыка резко выключается, все застывают. Дети не должны смеяться или шевелиться, а Кикимора старается их заставить двигаться - охает, пугает, корчит рожицы, дует неожиданно рядом с ухом в свисток и т.д. Кто пошевелился или рассмеялся, выбывает из игры. 
КИКИМОРА: Вот у нас два победителя, их-то я и съем!
КЛЁПА: Ты что, победителей награждают, а не съедают!
КИКИМОРА: А не буду я никого награждать.
КЛЁПА: Ну и ладно, тогда я призы ребятам дам. И причём не только победителям, а всем, потому что все старались, а ты жульничала и хитрила, сбивала их - пугала и смешила.
(Пока раздаются призы, Кикимора с ножницами "колдует" возле стенда с открыткой.)
КЛЁПА: Ой, а что это ты, Кикимора, там делаешь?
(Кикимора показывает ножницы, а потом прячет их за спину.)
КИКИМОРА: Да ничего-ничего.
КЛЁПА: Как это ничего? А это что ты тут такое натворила? (разворачивает заранее сделанную на листе бумаги формата А2 открытку, та будто бы "испорчена") Ой! Смотрите! Я открытку сделала для Герочки, чтобы поздравить с днём рождения, а Кикимора её испортила! На день рождения всегда дарят открытки, а у меня теперь нет подарка для Германа... (сильное огорчение на лице) Ну ничего, мы сейчас всё исправим и вместе с ребятами открытку починим.
Открытка была сделана с учётом пристрастий именинника: среди изображений присутствовали Гарри Поттер, Терминатор, Человек-Паук, герои мультфильмов "Чародейки" и "Тачки", "Том и Джерри". Некоторые герои были нарисованы одноцветно - их детям пришлось раскрасить. Другие были изготовлены на отдельных листах бумаги, а на открытке - только обозначены контуры, кто там должен быть. Дети отгадывали, прикладывая картинки, кого "отрезали" отсюда. Также, конечно, на открытке было праздничное поздравление, которое потом хором все прочитали:
Радостно сегодня всем,
И у нас на лицах свет,
Ведь тебе сегодня семь!
Семь твоих чудесных лет! 
Доделывается открытка по принципу паззлов-коллажа - где-то её докрасили фломастерами, а где-то доклеили недостающие детали, украсили наклейками и декоративными блёстками-звёздами. Открытка может иметь любой вид, в зависимости от предпочтений именинника: супергерои, цветы или эльфы и феи.
Потом внизу каждый из гостей поставил свою подпись, открытку подарили имениннику с организованными воплями "Поздравляем!" Каждому участнику был выдан приз, потому что все показали свою талантливость. 
КЛЁПА: Посмотри, Кикимора, у нас дети и ловкие, и быстрые, и талантливые, разве можно таких есть?
КИКИМОРА: Тогда я съем самого глупого!
КЛЁПА: А у нас нет глупых! 
КИКИМОРА: Быть такого не может, обязательно есть!
КЛЁПА: А мы тебе докажем, что нет! 
Детям был дан кроссворд в 10 слов. Дети разделились на две команды (девочки против мальчиков) и разгадывали сообща. У девочек была тематика - принцессы, наряды, косметика, сказки о принцессах, а у мальчиков - о машинках, супер-героях и роботах. Потом Кикимора всех наградила.
Приводить кроссворд здесь не буду, вы можете составить его сами в соответствии с возрастом и вкусами детей. 
КИКИМОРА: Тоже мне, проверили ум - пару слов на листочке накорябали и думают, что умные, фи! 
КЛЁПА: Нет-нет, они действительно умные. Дети у нас и считать умеют, и книжки умные читают, и стихов много знают. Я тебе это сейчас докажу. Ребята, я вам буду стихи и песни начинать, а вы заканчивайте! 
Наша Таня громко плачет ... (дети продолжают)
Жили у бабуси два весёлых ..., (дети продолжают)
Один серый, другой ... (дети продолжают)
Жил был у бабушки серенький ... (дети продолжают)
Жили были дед и баба и была у них курочка ...(дети продолжают). 
(Я в роли Кикиморы вставляла свои варианты, вроде "Курочка кукарямба" или "Жил был у бабушки серенький слоник". Дети хохотали.) 
КЛЁПА: Ты хуже нас стихи знаешь, да и песни тоже…
КИКИМОРА: Ну и что, все равно съем кого-нибудь! Вот эту девочку, наверное, или лучше - вот того мальчика! А лучше - тебя!
КЛЁПА: Да что ты всё съесть да съесть! Ты что, голодная?
КИКИМОРА (начинает ныть): Голоднаяяяяя. Вот вы день рождения отмечаете, всех друзей приглашаете, едой вкусной кормите, а про меня все забыли. Ну хоть раз бы пригласили, вкусненькой конфеткой бы угостили. А я сразу подобрею, стану хорошей-хорошей, если меня конфеткой угостить!
КЛЁПА: Ну так давай, мы тебя угостим, мы же не злые, верно?! Давайте, дети, угостим чем-нибудь вкусным Кикимору! (вдруг огорчается) Ой, беда-беда! А вкусного-то у нас ничего нет! Забыли мы про праздничный стол, ничего не приготовили!
КИКИМОРА: Ну, это горе - не горе. Есть у меня волшебный платок, мне его Василиса Премудрая подарила. Он сам находит праздничную еду! Только я управлять этим платком не умею. Чтобы платок еду праздничную подал, нужно какие-то волшебные вежливые слова говорить, а я их не знаю. Может, вы меня научите?
ети и Клёпа учат Кикимору словам вежливости. Сначала у Кикиморы долго не получалется, потом под сказочным платком оказалась записка, в которой написано: "Волшебный чудо-стол ждёт всех. Но чтобы его найти, нужно сначала найти жёлтую стрелку и оторвать её".
Дети помчались искать прикреплённую на стене жёлтую стрелку, на обратной стороне стрелки было написано: "Идите, куда показывала жёлтая стрелка, и там найдите зелёную стрелку". 
Под зелёной стрелкой новое указание. Так дети ходили по залу, пока последняя стрелка не привела их в соседний зал с праздничным угощением. Дело в том, что этот зал спрятан за декоративным занавесом, и дети, кроме двух, посещащих эту студию на разных занятиях, не знали, что там что-то есть. Поэтому большим сюрпризом стала обнаруженная дыра в стене, а за ней - накрытый стол. На стол были поданы блинчики со сладкой начинкой, сок, различные пирожные и печенье, нарезанные фрукты, конфеты и зефир. Торта у нас не было, потому что Гера накануне проштрафился. Конечно, Кикимору тоже угостили вкусным, так как она должна была подобреть.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), Элла Никитина (03.01.2019)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Эту сценку проводила на осеннем празднике .....

      СЦЕНКА    «CЕРЕБРЯНЫЙ  СЕРПОК»

Вед.     Ах, какая славная выросла в поле пшеница.  На солнышке золотится. 
            Пришло время пшеницу жать.   Вот и Заяц с Лисой решили поработать.
             У Зайца серпок был серебряный , а у Лисы – деревянный. 
               ( выходит  Лиса)
Вед .   Ты что, Лиса, вернулась с поля, или что-то  позабыла дома?

Лиса     Ой, что-то я пшеничку намяла-наваляла, да ничего не нажала.

Вед .   Деревянным серпом  соломину не подсечёшь, а вот Заяц серебряным
            серпом жнёт – работа быстро идёт.

Лиса     Заяц – простачок, попрошу у него серпок. Он мне не откажет,
               Слова против не скажет.
                (выходит Заяц)
Лиса      Заюшка, серенький попрыгаюшка!  Дай на часок золотой серпок.
               Мой-то деревянный – ничего в поле не нажал, только пшеничку намял.

Заяц      Бери, Лиса, только как сожнёшь снопок , так верни серпок.
              (Лиса уходит,Заяц раскладывает травку, садится на стульчик, сидит и 
              Ждёт.   Приходит Лиса, раскладывает  травку, садится на стульчик)

Заяц     (подходит к Лисе)  Лиса, отдавай мой серпок, у меня ещё работы  много.

Лиса    Ой, что-то ушки заложило, соломкой глаза запорошило -  ничего не вижу, 
             ничего не слышу.

Заяц   Отдавай мой серпок, уже прошёл часок

Лиса    Вот как подскачу, побью, поколочу, и в землю втопчу.
             Уходи Заяц прочь – голову мне не морочь.
            (Заяц садится и плачет, идёт Петух)
Петух    Ты что, Заяц, распустил слёзы на белые берёзы?

Заяц   Дал я Лисе на часок серебряный серпок, а она серпок не отдаёт.

Петух   Ку-ка-ре-ку, я тебе помогу, твой серпок отниму.
            (подходит к Лисе)
          Уж ты, рыжая плутовка, поработала ты ловко
           Жать закончила снопок – отдавай теперь серпок

Лиса    Вот я тебя, Петушищу – за красную бородищу.
             Вот я тебя по коленам  - берёзовым поленом.
             Не отдам тебе серпок!
        (Петух убегает,  появляется Козёл)
Козёл    Ты что, Заяц, распустил слёзы на белые берёзы?

Заяц   Дал я Лисе на часок серебряный серпок, а она серпок не отдаёт

Козёл    Ме-е-е-е, помогу твоей беде.
            (подходит к Лисе)
          Уж ты , рыжая плутовка, обманула Зайца ловко,
           Отдавай скорей серпок, а то стану колоть в бок

Лиса    Вот я тебя, Козлищу, за сивую бородищу,
            Вот я тебя по коленам – берёзовым поленом,
             Не отдам тебе серпок.
      (Козёл убегает, выходит Хомяк)
Хомяк   Что ты, Зайчик , плачешь, слёзки в два ручья катишь?

Заяц   Дал я Лисе серпок на часок, а она серпок не отдаёт.

Хомяк    Ты, Зайчик не плачь, Лису- плутовку проучим ловко.
           (подходит к Лисе)
                Лиса – рыжий хвост, острый нос,
                Слышишь шум-треск на весь лес?
                Это охотники идут, а с ними собаки.

Лиса     Ой, охотники где? Ой, собаки где?
              Не случиться бы беде.
         (Подходит к Зацу, отдаёт серпок и убегает)
             Забирай, Заяц, серпок, не пошёл он мне впрок.   

Заяц      Спасибо тебе, Хомячок, что ты Лису обхитрил и вернул мне серпок.

Вед.       Да, молодец Хомячок, помог Зайцу, не испугался Лису. Ребята, давайте 
               споём песенку про хомячка.  (Хомячок садится на стульчик)                                    

                                       ПЕСНЯ  «ХОМЯЧОК»

Хомяк    Спасибо  за песню, а я вам гостинцы припас.
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), Некит (07.03.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

*vekona* 

*Все фрукты:*
Мамочек поздравить  рад
Дружный наш – Фруктовый сад.

_......Сюда можно ещё вот это добавить:_ 

Реб.  Ну-ка, фрукты, встаньте вряд

Все       Вместе мы фруктовый сад 

Я – сочный ягодный арбуз , из всех детей я карапуз
Я – виноград и всем я рад
Я  спелый, сочный ананас, я долго рос в траве для вас
Я -  грушка – яблоку подружка
Я – яблоко полезное, во мне сила железная
 Я-  спелая  вишня -  на солнышко вышла

----------


## Elen2

Где-то  я уже эту сценку выставляла,но так и не нашла, где.Помоему на форуме у ведущих.Ну повторение - мать учения. Проходит она замечательно.Музыка у меня только на кассете.

*Отрывок из синхробуффонады
                         «Красная шапочка»
*
Ведущий:  На краю старинного села
                   Девочка прекрасная жила.
                   Мать её ласкала,
	        Бабка баловала,
                   Красной шапочкой звала.
                   Раз несла она через лесок
                   Маслица горшок и пирожок,
                   Вдруг на встречу Серый 
	        С голодухи смелый,
	        Злой и отвратительный Волк.

Волк: Привет ! Сегодня дождь и скверно,
           А мы не виделись, наверно, сто лет.

Волк идёт к Красной шапочке знакомиться.

Волк:   Вася, Вася, Вася- стиляга из Москвы.

Красная шапочка:  Ксюша, Ксюша, Ксюша,
                                 Юбочка из плюша,
                                 Русая коса.

Волк (страстно):   Я готов целовать песок ,
                               По которому ты ходила.


Красная шапочка:  Я тебе не верю,  я тебе  не верю, но не в этом суть……

Волк :                      Я с тобой – герой,
                                 С я тобой – ковбой,
                                 Я с тобой – я твой!
                                 Ксюша я люблю тебя.

Волк приглашает Красную шапочку на танго и в танце отнимает у неё сумочку,
в которой хранится адрес бабушки.

Красная шапочка  (вынув адрес):Бабушка моя! Милая бабушка моя.

Волк (дразнит): Бабушка моя!

Красная Шапочка: Посмотри вокруг , дружок,
                               Ты , попал на праздник , волк.

Волк:   Я ???На праздник???(оглядывается) На какой?



Кр.  Шапочка: Ты попал на выпускной!

Волк:(чешет лоб) А куда вас выпускать?
                              Может в лес, цветы собрать?

Кр,Шапочка: Мы идем уже  учиться,
                     Не годится нам лениться!
                     Будут нас учить читать ,
                     И писать ,и рисовать!
                     Только Волка – забияку
                     В класс не велено пускать!

Муза сказок: Кто историю узнал,
                      Тот на ус все намотал!
                       Грубиянов и нахалов 
                       В класс  никто не приглашал!
Волк: (падает на колени)
          Вы меня друзья простите,
         В школу ,вы меня возьмите!

Вед: Ну что , ребята, возьмем мы волка с собой в школу?
         Простим его?

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

_Это я когда -то скопировала на нашем форуме,только у ведущих._ Надеюсь ведущие не рассердятся.Там же есть раздел "Детские праздники"
Домовенок Кузя и Баба Яга на Дне рождения (5лет)

Дети уже за столом. Уже поздравили виновницу торжества. Уже угостились. В тот момент, когда никто не ожидает ничего интересного, из-под стола или дивана или из-за двери показывается лохматая голова домовенка.

Кузя: - Ой-е-ей! Бядя –бяда-а.. Огорчение!.. Куда это я попал? Как это я жваркнулся?.. Кто здесь?

(Дети удивляются, изумляются, отвечают домовенку на вопросы, а, может быть, и не отвечают. Он ходит возле них, осматривается. Он недоволен, ворчит:)

Кузя: - А чего вы так орете? Мне спать не даете? Почто собрались туточки? Праздник, что ли, какой?

(Дети отвечают, что, мол, праздник у нас – день рождения девочки. Кузя радуется.)

Кузя: - Охти мне, батюшки! Охти мне, матушки! День рождения?! У кого, у тебя?! Вот счастье-то привалило! Ведь и у меня нонче праздничек, тоже день рождения! Уже, почитай, 5 веков стукнуло. А по-вашему значит – 5 годков. А тебе сколь шендорахнуло? Тоже 5 годков? Вот мы с тобою, стало быть, ровеснички! Давай, стало быть, знакомиться. Меня Кузьмой величать, можно Кузей или Кузенькой. Домовые мы. А тебя как величают? А гостечков твоих? Охти мне, бедному-несчастному, я вас всех-то сразу и не упомню. Давайте встанем в кружок и познакомимся весело!

(Игра «Ты катись веселый мячик». Дети передают мяч по кругу и по очереди называют свои имена.)

Кузя: - Вот теперь, кажись, всех знаю, не спутаю. Вы мне понравились, я от вас, пожалуй, не уйду. Останусь с вами праздновать да веселиться! Оставите меня? (Дети соглашаются). А то Баба Яга меня в своей избушке держит, не пускает никуда. Знай, сиди да сторожи ей избу! А с вами-то веселей, пожалуй!

(Слышен голос Б.Я.:- У-у-у! Лечу-лечу! Расступись, разойдись! )

Кузя: - О! Баба Яга пожаловала. Легка на помине! Только ее туточки не хватало!

Б.Я: - Кузенька, касатик, да куда ж ты делся? Сынок мой любимый, тебя дом дожидается. Пойдем домой скорей, бриллиантовый ты мой!

Кузя: - Никуда я не пойду!

Б.Я: - Кузенька, жемчужный ты мой, возвернись к бабушке!
Нужен бабке домовой,
Чтобы жил всегда со мной!
Ведь вдвоем-то жить сподручно,
И приятно и не скучно.

Кузя: - Не хочу я в твою избу идти!
Ты, поди-ка, пол не мела, стол не скребла,
Горшки побила, сковородки не мыла…

Б.Я: - Да что ты, Кузенька, не обижай бабушку. Я все успела сделать:
Самоварчик у нас новенький, ложечки серебряные, прянички сахарные…
Пойдем домой, золотенький ты мой!

Кузя: - Все равно не пойду, останусь с ребятами!

Б.Я:- Неужто, тебе с ними веселее, чем со мной, Кузенька?
Кузя: - Знамо дело, веселее! Я с ними себя человеком чувствую. Вот ты, Баба Яга, даже не вспомнила, что у меня нонче день рождения, не поздравила, не угостила. А ребята угощают меня конфетами… Угощайте меня, ребята, угощайте, не стесняйтесь.

Б.Я: - Ой, Кузенька, дружочек мой, прости бабушку, запамятовала. Именинничек ты мой дорогой!

Кузя: - А я, между прочим, не один такой здесь. Ведь ______________ тоже именинница!

Б.Я: - Да что ты?!

Кузя: - Да! Ей сегодня тоже 5 лет, как и мне!

Б.Я: - Деточки мои дорогие, золотенькие мои, чего ж мы стоим –то как истуканы, вас поздравлять надо, «Каравай» водить! Вставайте скорее в кружок, драгоценные вы мои!

(Б.Я. и Кузя организовывают «Каравай».)

Б.Я: - (обращается к имениннице и Кузе) Деточки мои, чего вам в такой праздничек хочется?

Кузя: - (обнимает именинницу, гордо) Чтоб гости нам песни пели, загадки загадывали, в игры играли, пляски плясали да сказки сказывали!

Б.Я: - Ой, Кузьма, много ты чего загадал, боюсь, мы не справимся.

Кузя: - А сундук мой волшебный со сказками на что? Он нам поможет. (колдует)
Сундучок, сундучок, позолоченный бочок,
Расписная крышка, медная задвижка! (обиженно к Б.Я.)
Ты опять сундук мой спрятала! А ну давай его скорее сюда!

Б.Я: - Ага, хитрые какие! Сразу вам сундук подавай! Нетути. Схоронила его бабушка в надежное место.

Кузя: - Да ты что! Ребята на день рождения пришли! Так, ребята? (дети соглашаются).Повеселиться хотят! Так? Попеть, поплясать, в сказке побывать! Так ведь? (Дети подтвержают)

Б.Я: - Так вот и спойте, сперва, песенку, повеселите меня, бабушку. А там уж я решу, отдавать вам сундучок али нет.

(Кузя просит ребят спеть хором песенку «Пусть бегут неуклюже»).

Б.Я: - Молодцы! Вот потешили бабушку, вот сейчас я вам отдам сундучок со сказками. Где ж он у меня спрятан-то? Придется вам помочь.

(Загадывает загадки. Дети с Кузей отгадывают. Сундучок «находится». В нем лежат призы, которые будут вручаться детям за участие в играх. Б.Я. открывает крышку,, удивляется.)

Б.Я: - Батюшки! Сколь сказок-то туточки! Не перепутать бы!

Кузя: - Ничего, не перепутаем. Мы с ребятами пойдем по сказочной тропинке потихоньку, друг за другом.

(Организовывают цепочку и под музыку, повторяя считалку: «Раз, два, три, четыре, пять, сказки мы пойдем искать!», идут по кругу. Останавливаются на сказочных станциях, отгадывают сказочных героев, выполняют задания и т.п.)

Кузя: - Стоп, привал! Первая остановка!
Б.Я: - Ой, Кузенька, куда мы попали?

Кузя: - Это - домик сказочного героя, который любил сочинять пыхтелки и сопелки, дружил с Пятачком и обожал мед. Ребята, как зовут этого героя? (Дети: -Винни –Пух!) Правильно, а какую песенку он пел? (Дети подпевают Кузе и Б.Я.)
Кто ходит в гости по утрам, тот поступает мудро!
Та-рам-пам-пам! Та-рам-пам-пам! На то оно и утро!

Б.Я: - Вини Пух был ужасным сластеной, любил все сладкое и вкусное. А вы, ребята, любите?

(Конкурс «Сластенки». Дети зубочистками поедают на скорость кусочки фруктов. Победителям –приз.)
2 станция- «Доктор Айболит» - немного наводящих вопросов о нем. Дети угадывают. Игра «Градусники». Дети встают в две шеренги, передают кегли под мышками, кто быстрей. Вспоминают собаку Авву. Танцуют танец собачек.

3 станция - «Шапокляк». Игра «Гоп»! Нужно по команде «Гоп!» схватить приз со стола или с пола. Б.Я. говорит: «Го-сти приехали», «Г-о-олуби полетели», «Го-олубой вагон» и т.п. неожиданно все-таки звучит команда: «Гоп!» Кто схватил приз, тому он и достанется.

4 станция –«Карлсон». Игра «Укради конфетку!» Какая команда быстрее сможет по эстафете переложить конфеты с одной тарелки на другую.

5 станция – «Буратино». Он был шустрым мальчиком. Игра «Выдерни ленточку» Ленточка с призом под стульями лежит. Дети пляшут вокруг стульев под музыку. Музыка смолкла, надо сесть на стул и дернуть ленточку. Кто успел, тому и приз.

6 станция – «Пятачок». Кто быстрее лопнет шарик (попой).

7 станция – «Курочка Ряба». Дети разучивают игру «Бабушка, давай купим курочку».

(Еще несколько игр на усмотрение ведущих. Можно организовать игру «Лавата» вместе с родителями, чтобы кружок был побольше.)

Сцена перед внесением торта:

Б.Я: - За такое веселье всем полагается угощение!

Кузя:- Какое-такое угощение? Ватрушки? Я люблю ватрушки, сам могу состряпать:
Если внутрь кладешь творог, получается пирог.
Если вверх творог кладут, то ватрушкою зовут.
Так и эдак –хорошо, так и эдак –вкусно!

Б.Я: - нет, Кузенька, именинница для гостей торт приготовила!

Кузя: - Какой-такой торт?

Б.Я: - Красивый! С цветочками, листочками.

Кузя: - (разочарованно) Вона что… Это я не ем, я не козел!

Б.Я: - Ну при чем тут козел? Ты смотри, какая красота, да еще со свечами!

(Вносят торт. Все поют здравицу. Именинница с Кузей задувают свечи. Чаепитие.)

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
*Осенняя сказка "Репка" в стихах*

Надежда Болтачева
СКАЗКА ПРО РЕПКУ

Эту шуточную сказку можно разыграть без предварительной репетиции. Тексты следует приготовить заранее и раздать участникам перед выступлением, при этом каждый вытягивает себе роль. Чтобы дед не запутался, на головы участников мы надевали бумажные "шапочки" с изображением морковки, картошки... 

Ведущий: 
Дедка репку посадил...
Дедка репке говорил: 

Дед: 
Ты расти, расти большая.
Стань богатым урожаем,
Чтоб тобой я мог гордиться.
Принесу тебе водицы,
Удобрений ведер пять…
Ох, устал, пора поспать. 

(Ложится недалеко от репки и засыпает.) 

Ведущий: 
Спит дедулька без забот.
Репка между тем растет,
Да воюет с сорняками:
Их ногами, и руками…
Вот уж осень на дворе.
Зябким утром в сентябре
Дед проснулся, испугался. 

(Дед просыпается и прыгает от холода, стуча зубами.) 

Дед: 
Ах, я старый разоспался.
Репку уж пора тянуть.
Подросла, гляжу чуть-чуть.
Ай, да репка уродилась!
Мне такая и не снилась. 

(Хватает репку и тянет.) 

Ведущий: 
Хвать, но репка возмутилась. 

Морковка: 
Экий дедка ты неловкий!
Я - не репка, я - морковка.
Не умыл ты видно глаз.
Репки я стройней в сто раз.
И оранжевей к тому же.
Коль салат корейский нужен,
Без меня ты пропадешь…
Сок морковный не попьешь,
В супе мне замены нет…
И еще один секрет.
Я богата витамином
Всем полезным каротином.
Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед: 
Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Что такое, что за чудо,
Может, выспался я худо?
Репку сеял я весной.
Ладно, батенька, постой,
Репку вытяну другую. 

Картошка: 
Ой, ой, ой,
Я протестую!
Я - не репка. Я - Картошка!
Это знает даже кошка.
Всем плодам я голова
Ясно ведь как дважды два:
Если в супе нет картошки,
Ни к чему брать в руки ложку.
Я для чипсов слышишь, дед,
Самый главный компонент.
В жарком масле, вот смотри
Стать могу картошкой фри,
Я - твой главный урожай! 

Дед: 
Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Я ж опять пойду по репку.
Как сидит в землице крепко!
Ай да репка, вот те на! 

Капуста: 
Право, я возмущена!
Дед, ты сникерсов объелся,
Сериалов насмотрелся,
Может с печки ты упал?
Раз капусту не узнал.
Я на репку непохожа
У нее одна одежа,
У меня ж их целых сто!
Все без пуговок…
А то…
Я - хрустящая капуста!
Без меня в салате пусто,
А со мной любой обед
Голубец иль винегрет…
Станет в 10 раз полезней!
И потом меня, любезный,
Можно квасить и солить…
И до лета аж хранить.
Можно есть меня всю зиму! 

Дед: 
Милости прошу… в корзину.
Это что за чудеса?
Вот уж битых два часа
Я провел на огороде.
Где же репка! Эта вроде… 

Свекла: 
Снова дед не угадал.
Знать очки ты потерял,
Или бес тебя попутал?
Свеклу с репой перепутал.
Я в сто раз ее красней,
И полезней и вкусней!
Свеклы нет и нет борща,
В винегрете и во щах…
Я одна - источник цвета!
А свекольная котлета -
Это просто объеденье!
Сто процентов - похуденье.
Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед: 
Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
И тебе найдется место.
Только все же интересно
Где же репка? Может эта? 

Лук: 
Я почти того же цвета,
Но не репка, старичок,
Я - твой репчатый лучок!
Пусть немного и коварен,
Но в народе популярен.
Самый вкусный шашлычок
Тот, в котором есть лучок.
Все меня хозяйки знают
В суп и в кашу добавляют,
В пирожки, в грибы, в отвар…
Я для вирусов - кошмар!
Даже грипп меня боится…
Хоть сейчас готов сразиться.
Я - отличный урожай! 

Дед: 
Что ж, в корзинку полезай.
Вечер уж к концу подходит.
Месяц на небо выходит.
Да и мне домой пора.
Завтра с самого утра
Стану репку вновь искать,
А теперь охота спать.
Ух, тяжелая корзина,
Пригодилась бы машина…
Знатный вырос урожай!
Бабка, занавес давай,
Сказочке пришел конец.
Тот, кто слушал, молодец.
Ждем от Вас аплодисментов,
Ну и прочих комплиментов…
Ведь артисты-то старались,
Пусть слегка и растерялись. 


Автор сказки Надежда БОЛТАЧЕВА,
г. Екатеринбург.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,кто-то не очень давно давал ссылочку и я туда таки зашла.Не все для нас подходит , но есть материал.
*Баба Яга и Домовенок Кузя*

Действующие лица: 

Баба Яга (взрослый) 
Ворона (ребенок) 
Домовенок Кузя (ребенок) 

Декорации: избушка Бабы Яги - стол, лавка, сундук, на столе стоят самовар, чашки и т.д. 

Ведущий: 
Есть в лесу одна избушка, 
В ней живет Яга-старушка. 
Скучно бабушке одной, 
А особенно - весной. 
Не с кем ей поговорить, 
Не с кем ей чайку попить. 
(Входит Баба Яга, подметает пол.) 
Баба Яга: 
Чистота в моей избушке, 
Здесь и сухо, и тепло. 
Одинока я, старушка, 
В жизни мне не повезло. 
Дни я провожу, скучая, 
Не с кем выпить чашку чая... (Мечтательно.) 
Завести б мне домовенка, 
Маленького ребятенка. 
Я его бы полюбила - 
И поила б, и кормила, 
Спать его бы уложила. 
Влетает Ворона. 
Ворона: 
Кар! Яга! Какое диво! 
Радость Бабе привалила! 
Погляди-ка - домовенок 
Затерялся средь сосенок. 
На другой стороне зала `змейкой` подскоками двигается домовенок. 
Баба Яга обрадованно торопится навстречу. 
Баба Яга: 
Здравствуй, Кузенька, сынок! 
Заходи на огонек. 
Заходи, чайку попьешь! 
А ты куда сейчас идешь? 
Кузя: 
Здравствуй, Бабушка Яга! 
Как сегодня ты добра! 
А иду я в детский сад, 
Нынче праздник у ребят. 
Праздник бабушек и мам 
Отмечают они там! 
Баба Яга: 
Золотой мой, дорогой, 
Посиди чуть-чуть со мной. 
Напою тебя я чаем (угощает Кузю). (В сторону:) 
А потом и укачаю. 
Ишь, они там отдыхают, 
А я одна сижу, скучаю. (Баюкает домовенка.) 
Баю-баюшки-баю, 
Кузю спать я уложу. 
Утомился, ох, бедовый, 
Спи, Кузенок мой медовый! (Оба засыпают.) 
Ворона: 
Кар! Яга! 
Пора вставать, 
Праздник надо начинать! 
Собралось там много мам! 
Баба Яга: 
Кузьку я им не отдам! 
Ишь ты, праздник начинать! 
Нет, такому не бывать! 
Я несчастная старушка, 
Я живу совсем одна. 
Спи, мой милый домовушка, 
Спи, кровиночка моя! 
Ворона: 
Но тебе тут телеграмма! (Читает.) 
`Милая бабуся, Бабушка Ягуся! 
Приглашаем в гости к нам 
На праздник бабушек и мам. 
Вам мы будем очень рады! 
Ваши дети из детсада`. 
Баба Яга (прихорашиваясь): 
Если так, то я на праздник 
Поскорее полечу! 
И, конечно, домовенка 
Я с собою захвачу. 
Кузя, Кузенька, сынок, 
Просыпайся, вышел срок. 
Ждут нас в гости в детский сад, 
Будет много там ребят. 
Двигается по залу, отталкиваясь помелом. 
Баба Яга (обращая внимание на гостей): 
Ух, и много же народу 
В этом зале собралось! 
Видно, ждут еще кого-то - 
Торжество не началось. 
Дети: 
Здравствуй, Бабушка Яга! 
Рады видеть вас всегда! 
Баба Яга: 
Здравствуйте, здравствуйте, мои дорогие! 
Ой, спасибо, ребятишки, 
И девчонки, и мальчишки! 
Я, пожалуй, посижу 
И на всех вас погляжу. 
А Кузе я пока дам клубочек - да не простой, а волшебный! 
Ты катись-катись, клубочек. 
Выходи сюда, дружочек! 
(Катит клубок ребенку, и тот читает стихотворение.) 
Начинается праздничная программа. 
Баба Яга проводит аттракцион, а в конце утренника приглашает всех на чаепитие. 

Н.Головизнина, 
старший воспитатель, с. Грахово, Удмуртия

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## alenagomel

делала эту инсценировку в год Мыши


Как Мышка-норушка разбогатела

Сказка-сценка для проведения на новогоднем празднике



1 действие

Автор:
В поле теремок стоит
Мышка по полю бежит,
Увидала теремок,
Поглядела на замок:

Мышь:
- Вот бы здесь мне поселиться,
да с друзьями веселиться…

Автор:
Тут калитка тихо - щелк,
Вышел с пистолетом Волк:

Волк:
- Я тебе для ясности
Служба безопасности!
Коли хочешь здесь ты жить,
Так сумей жилье купить!

Автор:
Мышка стала горевать,
Где ж ей жить да поживать?
(Где же столько денег взять?)
Побежала к ней лягушка,
Задушевная подружка:

Лягушка:
- Ты не плачь, что Волк сердит,
А бери скорей кредит,
21 нынче век!
Заживешь, как человек!

Автор:
Побежала мышка в банк:
(Ей навстречу выходит Микки Маус - банкир)
Говорит мол, так и так,
Одолжите мне деньжат,
Для меня и для мышат.

Но банкир был иностранцем,
И немножечко …редиской
Мышке он кредит не дал,
Лишь рукой ей помахал
(Микки Маус мотает головой, а затем по- американски улыбается. Можно сделать бумажную "улыбку" на палочке, которую он поднесет к губам, по типу детского флажка)

Автор:
Мышь отказу огорчилась,
Но поддержкой заручилась
От своих друзей-зверей,
В бизнес подалась скорей.
Лягушка одобряюще похлопывает Мышь по плечу

2 действие
Появляется Мышь в модном прикиде, черных очках, с золотой цепью, небрежно садится в кресло, к ней подбегает с подносом, на котором бокал вин, Волк

***
Автор:
Пролетел какой-то год,
Есть у мышки свой завод,
Варит мышь на целый мир
Знаменитый вкусный сыр,
Сырный бизнес процветает,
Мышь копейки не считает.
Иностранный тот банкир
Приезжал отведать сыр,
Деньги в дело предлагал,
Мышку даже замуж звал..
Но к чему ей комплименты, 
Если мышь теперь живет
В дорогих апартаментах,
И на женихов плюет
Мышь "плюется" 


А мораль здесь такова:
На плечах коль голова,
То и за любое дело 
В Мышкин год беритесь смело!

----------


## гномик

“КУКАРЕКУ”
сказка-игра для детей 3-4 лет
Возле домика ходят петушок и курочка, бегают цыплята.
Между двумя деревьями висят флажки, на каждом из них одна из букв слова: КУКАРЕКУ.
Ведущая: Жил-был петушок с курочкой, и было
у них 8 цыплят! Весело жили и дружно!
П.Чайковский “Юмореска”
Танцуют, затем цыплята уносят платочки с буквами КУКАРЕКУ.
Ведущая: Захотел петушок 
сочинить стишок.
Написал КУКАРЕКУ
и к нем у еще строку.
Но КУКАРЕКУ потерялось,
ничего от него не осталось:
ни ку, ни ка, ни ре …
Увидал он Хрюшку во дворе.
Д.Шостакович “Полька-шарманка”.
Выходит Хрюшка.
Ведущая: Говорит Петушок…
Петух: Я хотел сочинить стишок,
написал КУКАРЕКУ
и к нему еще строку,
но КУКАРЕКУ потерялось.
Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?
Ведущая: Хрюшка головой покачала…
Хрюшка: Нет, КУКАРЕКУ я не встречала.
не печалься, тебе я хрю-хрю
вместо него подарю.
Ведущая: Говорит Петушок…
Петух: Нет, спасибо,
Мне КУКАРЕКУ найти бы?!
Хрюшка уходит.
Ведущая: Собрался Петушок
взял дорожный мешок
и пошел шагать –
пропажу искать.
Петушок идет.
Видит навстречу – кошка,
кошка идет, мягконожка.
Р.Щедрин “Юмореска”.
Выходит кошка.
Ведущая: Я хотел сочинить стишок
написал КУКАРЕКУ
и к нему еще строку,
но КУКАРЕКУ потерялось.
Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?
Ведущая: Кошка головой покачала
Кошка: Нет, КУКАРЕКУ я не видала.
Кошка: Нет, КУКАРЕКУ я не встречала.
Не грусти, я тебе удружу –
мяу-мяу тебе одолжу.
Ведущая: Говорит Петушок…
Петух: Нет, спасибо,
мне КУКАРЕКУ найти бы?!
Петушок идет дальше
Ведущая: Вздохнул Петушок,
подтянул ремешок,
до реки дошагал –
очень устал.
Петушок садится на пенек.
Видит – скачет Лягушка,
известная всем болтушка!
П.Чайковский “Полька”.
Скачет Лягушка.
Ведущая: Говорит Петушок…
Петух: Лягушка!
Я хотел сочинить стишок
написал КУКАРЕКУ
и к нему еще строку,
но КУКАРЕКУ потерялось.
Ты не знаешь, куда оно девалось?
Ведущая: Лягушка головой покачала…
Лягушка: Нет, КУКАРЕКУ я не встречала.
Ты возьми себе лучше ква-ква-
для стихов неплохие слова.
Ведущая: Говорит Петушок…
Петух: Нет, спасибо,
мне КУКАРЕКУ найти бы?!
Ведущая: Грустный Петушок
резал посошок,
на закат взглянул,
домой повернул.
Петушок встает с пенька, идет к домику.
Дома ужин ждет,
дома – детки.
Глядь – на крылечке наседка.
Курочка: Петушок!
Я так устала,
все КУКАРЕКУ твое искала!
Утащили его цыплята,
непослушные наши ребята!
Целый день с ним они провозились,
говорят…
Цыплята: КУКАРЕКАТЬ учились!
Курочка: Впредь храни ты его аккуратно!
Цыплята “вешают” платочки с буквами слова КУКАРЕКУ.
Ведущая: Тут Петушок
сочинил стишок:
написал…
Петух: КУКАРЕКУ!
Ведущая: и еще
Петух: КУКАРЕКУ!
Ведущая: и третью строку
Петух: КУКАРЕКУ!

----------

//Эlla (30.03.2020)

----------


## шанталь

"БЕЛОСНЕЖКА И ГНОМЫ"
( на выпуск)

*ВЕДУЩ:* А сечас с поздравлениями к вам спашат гости из волшебной страны сказок.( "МАЛЕНКАЯ СТРАНА") :flower: 

*БЕЛОСНЕЖКА*:Здавствуйте детишки девченки и мальчишки!
                    Меня вы узнаете? Я-героиня книжки.
                    со мной всегда 7 гномов вам думаю знакомых.
                     Ответьте-ка без спешки-зовусь я ( белоснежкой).

на сцене появляются гномы.

*БЕЛОСНЕЖКА:* а вот идут мои друзья вас сними познакомлю я 

(указывая на гномов) Вот это -док вот это-Соня.ворчун.простак. а вот тихоня. чихун чихать большой мастак. А веселит всех весельчак. Каждый гном без лишних фраз Ученикам даст свой наказ:

*ДОК:*Быть умней из класса в класс= это =раз!
*СОНЯ*; Бодренько вставай с утра-это два!
*ВОРЧУН:* Не бубни и не кричи. отвечай .а не молчи. это-три!
*ПРОСТАК*: Не забудь. чист и аккуратен будь.
*ТИХОНЯ*:Ученик обязан знать Нужно медленно писать. чтобы не было помарок И в тетрадках было-5!
*ЧИХУН:* Быть здоровым фрукты есть =это 6!
*ВЕСЕЛЬЧАК*:Нужно добрым быть ко всем -это-7!
*БЕЛОСНЕЖКА*; А еще дружить стараться спортом больше заниматься.
                     Свою школу всем любить вот ты должен быть.
( гномы переговариваются)
*ДОК:* тмы что-то забыли..
*СОНЯ;* Воскресенье день веселья можно в гости и в кино
         Чтобы петь .плясать и бегать Воскресенье нам дано.
*БЕЛОСНЕЖКА*:А нам пора прощаться и мы хотим сказать:
                    Что будем вам ребята учиться помогать!

----------


## шанталь

Сценка  "  БУРАТИНО И МАЛЬВИНА "

вбегают в зал 
*
МАЛЬВИНА*; Караул, спасите! Ловят .помогите!
[*B]БУРАТИНО*;Ой догонит! Ой-ой-ой! Я едва живой
 ВЕДУЩАЯ[/B]: Кто вы?
]ВМЕСТЕ[/B]:   Мы артисты из цирка .
*ВЕДУЩАЯ*: Икто вас приследует?
*БУРАТИНО*; Этот ужасный карабас -барабас!
*МАЛЬВИНА*: Спасите нас .спрячьте..
                  Наш директор карабас 
                   он нас обижает
                    совсем ни уважает.
*ВЕДУЩА*Я;Мы вас в обиду не дадим
               под нашей елочкой приютим
                здесь вы можете остаться
                своим делом заниматься.
*Мальвина* (обращаясь к бурактино)
             -Значит ,милый мой дружок.
               мы продолжим наш урок
                Урок чистописания
                здесь нужно прилежание.
                Пишите,милый мой мальчишка.
                 " под елкой грызла шишку мышка"
*БУРАТИНО*;Не хочу хочу домой.
*Мальвина*; Фу.ланивый ты какой.Науку надо постигать!
*БУРАТИНО*;Хочу домой! хочу гулять!
*МАЛЬВИНА*;В учебе надо постараться
                Чтоб деревянным не остаться
(достает пудру)
-Ну надо же как личико запылилось.
  вот наконец и пудра пригодилась.
Хорошо .что я взяла косметичку со стола.
*БУРАТИНО*;И зачем нужны девченки?
Ну. стояли бы в сторонке
Пудра.тушь или помада
Ну кому все это надо?
чем науку постигать
лучше бедем танцевать.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## шанталь

КРАСНАЯ  ШАПОЧКА НА НОВЫЙ ЛАД


Красная шапочка выходит с песней на мелодию "Ласточка"Королевой.

(поет)В лес я иду с пирожками
          к бабушке милой моей
          и пол-горшочка сметаны
          я принесу нынче ей.
Припев: красная шапочка-
             все так зовут меня
             все влюблены в меня но я не влюблена.
Вед: а в это время в лесу...

(появляется ведьма с песней И.Шведовой "Ведьма")

поет:Да я ведьма да я ведьма как меня ни назови
        Да я ведьма да я ведьма ты ко мне не подходи.
(В это время на опушке леса появляется Волк. влюбленный в красную шапочку с песней "очарована")

поет: очарован я окалдован я
         она буд-то вся свеклой обмазана
         она красная красная шапочка
         и люблю ее так ужасно я.
(танец волка и ведьмы под музыку "помоги мне")

волк поет;Помоги мне помоги мне
              Красну шапку в меня влюбить
видишь гибнет сердце гибнет
в обжигающем мире любви.

Ведьма;Ты так хочешь чтобы тебя полюбила красная шапочка?ха-ха-ха-
Вот возьмите зелье Пусть она его выпьет.
(уходят)

(на поляне появляется красная шапочка и подходит к зелью)

-поет: В жару и стужу жгучую
         чтоб не было беды 
        не пей ни в коем случае 
         ты ведьминой воды
        не зря от солнца спрятана
        в крапиву и репей
        но ты ее заклятую
        не пей не пей не пей.
(выпивает зелье)  выходит волк песня серова
поет  ты меня любишь
        я тебя тоже
        о это чудо ты меня любишь.

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Людасик Анатольевна

Сценка на Рождество (может кому понадобится)  

*Три дерева*

                                   Действующие лица
                                   Ведущий
                         	 Первый пастух
                         	 Второй пастух
Ангел
Пальма
Маслина
Елка

Декорация зимнего леса
Реквизит
		—	зеленые шапочки с бумажными листьями
пальмы, маслины, еловыми иголками;
				красивый сосуд для масла — Маслине.

Ведущий

				Вот явилась к нам сама
				Прямо с Севера зима.
				Лес весь в белом – волшебство!
				Скоро праздник – Рождество!
				Ночи зимние тихи.
				Шли по лесу пастухи…

Появляются Пастухи.
Первый   пастух
(обращаясь ко Второму пастуху
и указывая вверх)
Посмотри-ка вот сюда -Видишь? Яркая звезда!

Второй   пастух (пристально вглядываясь в небо)
Где звезда? Пока не вижу -Подойду к тебе поближе.

Первый пастух подходит ко Второму пастуху. Вместе они смотрят вверх.
Первый   пастух
Вот, гляди же! Золотая! Ярче всех горит! Святая!

Второй   пастух
Как сияет! Как горит! Будто что-то говорит!

   Ведущий
А о чем? Хотите знать? Я могу вам рассказать.

   Пастухи
(хором)
Конечно, хотим! Расскажи скорее!
Ведущий
Века назад, вот так, как вам, 
Звезда явилася волхвам 
Как знак небесный: скоро всем 
Прибыть в далекий Вифлеем, 
Где родился в яслях овечьих 
Спаситель душ всех человечьих.
Деревья, люди, звери, птицы 
Пришли Младенцу поклониться.

Появляется Пальма, Маслина и Ёлка. 

Ведущий.
Поспорили Пальма, Маслина и Ёлка, 
что принести им Святому ребёнку.

И Пальма склонилась к прекрасной Маслине…

Пальма (Маслине)
...Пойдем же и мы на поклон вместе с ними!
Елка
Постойте, мои дорогие сестрицы, 
-Я тоже Младенцу хочу поклониться!
Пальма
( презрительно )
Куда тебе с нами, колючая Елка?
Что есть у тебя? Лишь смола да иголки!
Маслина
Ты лучше, сестрица, на нас посмотри: Душистое масло храню я внутри! Младенцу дарую я свой аромат -(Показывает залу красивый сосуд.)
 И будет он счастлив, и будет он рад!

Пальма
(подхватывает)
Да, Ёлки Святому Младенцу не надо!
А я подарю ему листьев прохладу!
Его я собою от зноя укрою – 
И будет он спать в тишине и покое!

Ёлка
О да! Я согласна! Вы правы, сестрицы.
Не в силах дарами я с вами сравниться!

Появляется Ангел. Маслина, Пальма, Ёлка обступают его.
Ангел
Явился я к вам разрешить этот спор.
Да будешь ты лучше хвастливых сестер! (Торжественно провозглашает, обращаясь
к Елке.) За скромность твою я тебя возвеличу –
И будет отныне прекрасный обычай: Игрушками Елку зимой украшать 
И этим Рожденье Иисуса встречать!..

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## Оксана Титаренко

Девочки, здравствуйте! Нашла на портале "Солнышко" прикольненький материал, не знаю, куда выложить, кладу сюда. Зато уже знаю, кому я дам эту роль....

НОВОГОДНИЙ НОМЕР
МАЛЕНЬКАЯ ФЕЯ

Выходит девочка в костюме Феи с корзинкой (1), куда сложены все необходимые предметы. Можно взять два стула, повернуть их сиденьями друг к другу, на один стул поставить корзины на другой - одноразовую тарелку для конфет. Фея все расставляет, громко и весело здоровается, поет (на мотив песни "Волшебник-недоучка") и танцует.

Фея (поет): Фея малютка я,
Все вы мои друзья,
Весело я живу
И колдовать люблю.
Сделать хочу утюг -
Слон получился вдруг,.
Крылья как у пчелы,
Вместо ушей цветы.
(громко говорит)
Но не унываю я!
Буду вас смешить, друзья! 

Сейчас я вас познакомлю со своей любимой волшебной палочкой, ее зовут Озорница. Больше всего на свете она любит лопать воздушные шарики. Вот и она! (показывает волшебную палочку (3) и достает из корзины связку воздушных шариков (4)). Как много шариков! Здорово! Приступаем к делу. 

(Фея лопает шарики с помощью волшебной палочки.) 

Фея: Ну вот, поозорничали и хватит. Теперь - ответственное дело. Вот сундучок (2). Ой, а он пустой! (показывает детям, быстро пробегая мимо них и открыв крышку). Я теперь я поколдую, и там обязательно что-нибудь появиться. Абра-кадабра, палочка, колдуй! (легонько трясет сундучок) Ой, что-то есть, но мало. (опять трясет) Еще поколдую. Абра-кадабра, палочка, колдуй! Ура! 

(Высыпает из сундучка конфетки и достает из корзинки яичко (целое) (5). Сначала крышку корзинки оставляет открытой, в корзину на дно надо заранее положить распутанный серпантин, чтобы яичко в нем скрылось). 

Фея: Ну вот, есть у меня яичко. Сейчас мы с ним поколдуем. Абра-кадабра, палочка, колдуй. Ой! Упало и пропало. Нет. Вот оно (вытаскивает пластмассовое яичко с серпантином, зажимает его в кулаке дырочкой к себе, чтобы ее не было видно зрителю, другой рукой за хвостик тянет серпантин из яйца, охает-ахает и роняет яйцо опять в корзину). Ой! Опять упало и опять пропало. Да ну его, оно ужасно не послушное.
Лучше я вас познакомлю со своим любимым слоником. Он волшебный, он сделает для вас лето, и мы будем ловить бабочек. Я очень люблю ловить бабочек. А вы?

(Дает четырем детям сачки и запускает слона, из которого вылетают бабочки. Фея угощает детей конфетами.) 

Фея (после игры): Все получили волшебные конфеты и все съели их. Теперь у вас вырастут большие носы (показывает величину огромного носа). Вооот такие… Нет, вырастут большие уши, как у слона. Вооот такие… Испугалис? Не бойтесь, теперь вы будет расти здоровыми, умными и красивыми. Ну вот и все. Пока!

(Напевая, убегает.) 


Аксессуары:

1. Корзинка - кошачья переноска или высокая коробка 30-40 см. Обклеить блестящей бумагой или мишурой при помощи скотча или клея. Крышка должна легко открываться.

2. Ящичек с двойным дном (сундучок) - картонная коробка небольшого размера 15х15х20 см с крышкой. Обклеить изнутри черной бумагой. Вырезать из пенопласта или другого плотного материала пластинку размером с дно коробки, обклеить ее черной бумагой. На расстоянии 5 см от дна прикрепить при помощи спицы, проткнув стороны коробки так, чтобы спица не торчала и обклеить наружную часть цветной бумагой или украшениями, чтобы замаскировать кончики спицы. Положить на дно плотно друг другу конфеты и прикрыть их вторым дном.

3. Волшебная палочка - палочка с мягкой верхушкой. Согнуть булавку с головкой на конце и вставить ее в мягкую верхушку палочки так, чтобы торчал только маленький кончик, капнуть на него клей, чтобы он не шевелился во время фокуса.

4. Букет из мелких шариков привязать на палочку с раструбом, сверху украсить серпантином, мишурой.

5. Яйцо из набора "Маленькие маги". Можно взять два шарика для пинг-понга, в одном сделать отверстие, другой оставить целым. В яйцо или шарик с отверстием положить серпантин, чтобы чуть-чуть торчал кончик наружу, чтобы в нужный момент серпантин можно было вытащить и раскрутить.

6. Игрушка "Слон, пускающий бабочек". Как вариант, можно загадывать загадки или придумать другую игру, чтобы раздать детям конфет

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## максимкас

Добрый вечер коллеги. Предлагаю сценку для малышей. 
Кто живёт во дворе
Ведущая. Первым петушок проснулся
                 Взлетел высоко на забор
                 Оглядел с высока весь двор
                 Он на солнце посмотрел
                 Песню весело запел.
Петушок – ребёнок. Кукареку! Кукареку! Хватит лежать,
             Надо солнышко встречать (вставляет картинку петушка).
Вед. Тут проснулась наша собачка
         Она спала в будке сладко – сладко.
Собачка – ребёнок. Гав, гав, гав. Гав, гав, гав.
                                  Я не сплю, я дом сторожу (вставляет картинку собачки)
Вед. А на лавочке котик лежал, 
        Тоже очень крепко спал.
        Котик проснулся, сладко потянулся.
Котик – ребёнок. Мяу, мяу, мяу, мяу.
                              Кто меня рано поднял? (вставляет картинку котика)
Вед. А из сарая выскочил спросонок
        Маленький поросёнок.
Поросёнок – ребёнок. Хрю, хрю, хрю. Хрю, хрю, хрю.
                             Помыться в луже я люблю (вставляет картинку поросёнка)
Вед. Гусь большой тут подлетает
        Поросёнка в бок толкает.
Гусь – ребёнок. Га, га, га. Га, га, га.
                           Это лужица моя (вставляет картинку гуся)
Вед. Тут и куры подлетели
        Очень кушать захотели.
Курица - ребёнок. Ко, ко, ко. Ко, ко, ко, Наши зёрна у кого? (вставляет картинку курицы)
Вед. Вот и все проснулись. Солнцу улыбнулись.

На большом листе ватмана рисуется двор, рисунки соответствуют тексту, допустим поросёнок купается в луже, значит рисуется лужа и в ней делается прорезь куда ребёнок вставляет кортинку поросёнка ит.д.

----------


## lorik_minsk

*Небольшая инсценировка по сказке «Дед и Баба»*  (рассчитана на слабых детей, или  на время эпидемии, как сейчас, не требует длительных репетиций).
(Из домика выходят Дед и Баба, медленно идут вокруг елки)
Вед. Мы расскажем сказку
Мы ее споем: жили-были
Дед да Бабушка вдвоем.
Вот однажды на озябший
На лужок, выпал свежий,
Чистый, беленький снежок.
Дед. Как засыпало село!
Погляди белым-бело.
Утонуло все в снегу!
Баба. Наглядеться не могу на детей!
Как они шалят, играют,
Комья снежные бросают!
Дед. Снег сегодня мягче пуха!
Ты о чём грустишь, старуха?
Баба. Об одном с утра до ночки-
Нет у нас тобою внучки.
Дед. Ты пощупай снег, какой!
Мягкий, белый, как живой.
Хочешь, вылепим девчурку,
Белокурую Снегурку?
Баба. Ай, да дед, вот насмешил,
Ты меня развеселил.
Позабудем всё на свете,
Поиграем, словно дети.
Может радость к нам придёт,
В этот день под Новый год!
(лепят комочки, идут за ёлку)

Ведущая. Дед и Баба, чтоб тоску свою забыть
Стали снежную красавицу лепить.
(Из-за ёлки Баба выкатывает маленький ком, дед – побольше. Оставляют перед ёлкой. Сами уходят за ёлку и выкатывают большой ком, за которым спряталась Снегурочка под белым покрывалом.)
Дед. Будем ставить ком на ком!
Баба. Ком на ком!
Ведущая. Наводили брови чёрным угольком,
Натирали щёки докрасна снежком.
Были косы из снежинок золотых,
А глаза из льдинок нежно голубых.
(Дед и Баба отходят, любуются)
Ведущая. Вдруг красавица взглянула,
Ожила.
Тонкой бровью
Удивлённо повела.
(Снегурочка берёт за руки Деда и Бабу, выходят на середину зала)
Снегурочка. Дедушка с бабушкой очень добры,
Они к вам на ёлку меня привели,
С Новым годом мы вас поздравляем,
Счастья и радости всем вам желаем!
(Дед и Баба идут на свои места, дети хлопают в ладоши) 
Снегурочка. Ах, какая чудесная елка у вас!
Нет такой в лесу у нас.
Как красиво нарядили,
Да снежком припорошили!
Много зимушка-зима 
Нынче снега принесла!

А дальше по вашему желанию и усмотрению, хотите хоровод пляшите со Снегуркой, или поиграйте с ней или еще чего-нибудь...

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019)

----------


## lamod

Случайная находка, может пригодится?
*ЛГУНЬЯ.*
Зоопарк. В луже у ворот площадки молодняка лежит бегемот.

Бегемот: Выходите на зарядку,
Рассчитайтесь по порядку.
Чтобы сильным, смелым быть,
Надо со штангою дружить,
Надо спортом заниматься,
Бегать, прыгать, кувыркаться!

Попугай: Говорил так бегемот,
Нежась в луже у ворот.
У него уже года
И живот как у слона,
Но для тренерской работы
Бегемот пригоден все же.

Бегемот: У меня приличный вес
И солидный интерес
Ко всему, что здесь съедобно
И что пахнет бесподобно.
Я люблю, чтоб был порядок,
Соблюдался распорядок,
Аккуратность, тишина
И, конечно, чистота!
Кто там лапы не помыл?
На площадке наследил!

Попугай: Разве только на площадке?
На слоне вон отпечатки
Обезьяньих грязных лап!

Мартышка: В чехарду играли все,
А отвечать придется мне?!

Бегемот: Что за шум там на площадке?
С кем там слон играет в прятки?
Кто кричит?

Попугай: Опять мартышка
Дернула за ухо мишку
И каталась на слоне,
И скакала на метле!

Мартышка: Ох, я этому попугаю
Перья все повыдираю,
Ребра все пересчитаю!
Лишь немного отдохну,
Славно день я проведу.

Бегемот: Ох, дождешься, лопнет мое терпение!
Даю последнее, пятое за утро, предупреждение.
Завтра на площадку ни шагу без родителей.
И с ремнем, чтоб было поучительней!	

Попугай: Детки сразу присмирели.
Стихли голоса
 И глазки погрустнели.

Бегемот: Продолжайте заниматься.
  Чехардой не увлекаться.
В прятки можно поиграть,
А лучше в уголке поспать.
Но, конечно, не шуметь,
Не визжать и не галдеть.
Разумеется, не драться,
Не кусаться, не лягаться.
В лужу тоже не плеваться,
Не чихать и не сморкаться!
Дать наставнику поспать,
Отдохнуть часов, так, пять.

Попугай: Только смежил он глаза
Началась тут кутерьма,
Но без грохота и шума,
И без лишней суеты,
Чтобы не было беды.
Но не долго сил хватило
Соблюдать приличия.
Обезьяний визг раздался,
Пронзительный до неприличия.

Бегемот: Что за визг опять в строю?
Малышей не узнаю!

Жираф: Это косолапый мишка
Наступил на хвост мартышке.

Попугай: Нет, давайте все сначала,
Чтобы лгунья не соврала.
Первой прыгнула мартышка,
Напугав изрядно мышку,
И спокойного ежа,
И усатого моржа.
Сразу вздыбил шерсть тигренок,
Во все горло рявкнул львенок. 

Мартышка: Нет, ты путаешь все слишком.
Дайте слово мне сказать.
Если слабый стал умишком,
Мог бы просто помолчать!
Первой начала улитка,
Да так резво, да так прытко,
Что у меня от ужаса
Голова все еще кружится!
А про улитку эту
Всю правду расскажу.
Как прыгнет и... 
Меня хвостом по роже,
То есть, по физиономии,
Вернее, по лицу!
Ну, я, конечно, с перепугу
Стала бегать от нее по кругу.
Сознаюсь, кого-то ущипнула,
Ненароком укусила,
Ногой нечаянно лягнула.
Но это все от ужаса.
Ой, голова как кружится!
И разве это повод
Свободу отнимать?
Сойди с хвоста, Топтыгин,
Или я начну визжать!

Все звери: Замри, Топтыгин!
Под пятой у мишки
Станешь смирной,
Как зайчишка!

Бегемот: Только, вот, надолго ли?!

----------


## Anna57

Девочки, хочу предложить сценку из очень старых запасов. Я работаю в Риге и мы не делаем сами новогодние праздники. От нас требуется два хоровода и немного стихов.Всех развлекает бригада за деньги. 

Сценка " Заяц хвастун"

Выходит лиса: Из лесу на елку очень торопилась...
                    Посмотрите только как я нарядилась!
                    Фартук повязала, хвост свой расчесала-
                    Вот какой красивой лисонькою стала.

Ходит по залу, принюхивается: Где-то близко здесь зайчата,
                                             Кажется, гуляют.
                                             Притворюсь- ка неживой я-
                                             Может их поймаю.- ложится под елочку
Дед Мороз: Берегитесь, все зверюшки,
                 Настораживайте ушки.
                 Здесь лисица неспроста...
                 Бойтесь рыжего хвоста!

Заяц: Почему- то пишут в книжках,
         Будто зайцы все трусишки.
         В жизни все наоборот-
         Самый храбрый мы народ!
         Я из зайцев самый храбрый,
         Волк и тот меня боится,
         И при встрече удирает 
         Даже рыжая лисица. - все смеются
         Верьте я не задаюсь,
         Никого я не бо... бо... бо...

Заяц увидев Лису падает, у него дрожат лапки, он продолжает: "бо...бо,,.и совсем тихо: ...бо...юсь..." Заяц, видя что лиса не шевелится, встает, потихоньку приближается к ней, несколько раз дотрагивается, каждый раз отскакивая со страхом, потом успокаивается и продолжает хвастаться.

Заяц: Я совсем не испугался,
        Лишь немного растерялся.   -наглеет, руки в боки
        Скажу вам правду-
        Это я в лису бабахнул из ружья!

Снегурка: Хвастунишка, ты Зайчишка,
               Все ведь знают, ты трусишка!
               Где ж друзья твои, Зайчишка,
               Что- то здесь их не видать...
               Пригласи потанцевать!

Заяц: Выходите, зайки,
         Спляшем на лужайке!

Танец зайцев под "Летка-енька"

----------


## Anna57

Девочки, предлагаю к Новому году еще идеи.

Дед Мороз приносит на праздник огромную, красочную книгу.

Дед Мороз: Вам на праздник, ребятишки,
Я принес вот эту книжку.
В ней чудес- не сосчитать.
Книгу эту показать?
В книге этой, что страница-
То знакомых вереница.
Все они- весельчаки,
Шутники и смельчаки.

ведущему- Ну, Дружок хороший мой,
Эту книгу сам раскрой.

всем- Поспешите, попросите-
Их на праздник пригласите!
Ну- ка вместе: 
Чары- ручи!
Из огня или из тучи... -дети повторяют
Из лесов иль океана... -//- //-
Приходи к нам гость желанный!  -//-

Переворачивается страничка, из книги выходит Кот в сапогах.

Кот: Я кот- мудрец.
Отважный и известный.
Хожу, брожу
Я в сапогах чудесных.
Где появлюсь я,
Гордо шляпу сняв,-
Повсюду слышно: мяу, мяв!

Снегурка просит кота спеть песенку.

Кот(подкручивает усы): Мур, мур, мур,
Мур, му-ры.
Вышла мышка из норы.

Из-за елки выглядывает мышка.

Мышка: Вышла мышка и глядит...
Где усатый кот сидит?  - тоненьким голосом

Кот оглядывается, увидев мышку с криком "Мяу-у!" бросается за ней. Оббегают несколько кругов вокруг елки, мышь убегает, кот показывает как он огорчен.

Дед Мороз: Вот тебе и мяу, мяв,
                 А котик мышку не догнал!

Из книги могут выходить зайцы, колобок, петушки, медведи, Красная шапочка, в общем, все, кого пожелаете.

----------


## Anna57

Предлагаю для яслей хоровод на мелодию песни " Елка" А.Филипенко (Нарядили елочку мы в просторном зале...)

1.Вокруг нашей елочки детки становились,   -идут вокруг елки хороводом
В платьицах нарядных весело кружились.

На мелодию припева кружатся.

2.Елочка большая- вот такие ветки   -показывают на елку
Спрятались под елкой маленькие детки.  -присели, закрыли ручками глазки

Говорю: Ой, а где же наши детки?

Встают довольные, кричат: Вот детки!

На припев хлопают.

3.Спят под елкой звери: зайка и зайчиха  -приседают, ручки под щечки
Чтоб не разбудить их мы походим тихо.

На припев пою: Топ, топ...  - тихонько идут на месте

4.Елочка зеленая- вот такие шишки    - вертушки
Будут наши детки прыгать как зайчишки.

На припев пою: Прыг, прыг. прыг, прыг прыгают зайчишки,
Прыг, прыг, прыг, прыг, ай, да шалунишки!

----------


## Anna57

Для Деда Мороза- потерял подарки.Уже было в 43 сообщении, у меня небольшое продолжение. Дед Мороз говорит по телефону.

Дед Мороз:Алло! Алло! Алло!

Кто у телефона? Лиса Патрикеевна?
Тебя то мне и надо!
Не видала ли в лесу большой мешок с подарками?
Что? На сучке качается? Меня дожидается?
Попросила бы достать зайку.
Прыгнул разок- не достал мешок?
Попросила бы мишку.
Лез да упал? Мешок не достал?
Говоришь у мишки под глазом шишка.
Попросила бы белочку! Белочка -умелочка.
Что говоришь? Вмиг на дерево прыг,
Хвостом махнула- мешок столкнула?

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*СЦЕНКА :  «НЕПОСЛУШНАЯ  ДЕВОЧКА»*  (автор – Лебедева С.В.):
_
Для праздника 8 Марта
Звучит музыка. Девочка Настя играет с игрушками. Входит Мама._

МАМА:  Настенька, пора в кровать!
НАСТЯ:   Очень не люблю я спать!
Не хочу я раздеваться,
Лучше буду я играть!
Ну, а ты мне не мешай,
Уходи скорей, давай!
_Мама уходит. Звучит колыбельная музыка. Настя, играя, зевает и засыпает._
_Звенит будильник. Настя просыпается, потягивается._

НАСТЯ (кричит) :  Эй, идите все сюда! Я проснулась!  А-а-а!
_(огляделась)_ Тишина!
_(удивлённо)_ Неужели я одна?  _(вскакивает, радостно говорит):_
Ой, ура! Как повезло –  
Нету дома никого!
Можно делать что угодно,
Наконец-то я свободна!

_Под ф-мму песни «Воспитание» Настя танцует, разбрасывает игрушки, посуду…._

НАСТЯ:  Что-то я проголодалась _(заглядывает в кастрюлю)_
Даже каши не осталось.
Кто же сварит мне обед?
Ма-а-ам! Ой, забыла! Мамы нет! 
(плаксиво) Ой, а вдруг я заболею! Кто полечит, пожалеет?
Кто со мной будет играть? Нежно – нежно обнимать?
Мама!!!  _(плачет)_

НАСТЯ _(поёт на мелодию песни царевны Забавы из м/ф «Летучий корабль») :_
До чего же я несчастненький ребёнок,
Как же дальше мне одной на свете жить?
Мама, мама! Моя мамочка – мамуля,
Возвращайся, буду я тебя любить!
Сейчас наведу, наведу я порядок,
Посуду помою, полы подмету.
Прошу, возвращайся, любимая мама,
Мамулечка, очень прошу!
_
Под музыку Настя убирает комнату. Входит Мама._

МАМА:    Ой, какая чистота,
Ой, какая красота!
Я в магазине задержалась.
Настя, ты не испугалась?

НАСТЯ_ (радостно и виновато)_  Мамочка, прости меня, очень я люблю тебя!
_
Звучит фонограмма «Мамонтёнок», Настя и Мама обнимаются._

----------

kuzia5252 (09.02.2020), Vesna (22.01.2018), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## nadja007

Игра-инсценировка 
«Петрушки –потешники»
Петрушки- Даниила  и Гаврила появляются из-за ширмы.
Д:   Здравствуйте, ребята!
Г:    Здравствуйте, ребята!
Д:    Я- Данила!
Г:     Я- Гаврила!
Д:    Не грызем орешки, а тоже  рассказываем потешки!

Г:     Как  у нашего Данилы разыгралася скатина.
	Овцы - в донцы,тараканы в барабаны,
	Утки в дудки, сверчки в смычки,	
	Комары в котлы.
Д:	А как  у нашего Гаврилы, тоже все вокруг сносило.
	Сбил Гаврила, сколотил- вот колесо!
	Сел, да поехал Гаврила-Ах, хорошо!
	Оглянулся Гаврила назад-
	Одни спицы на дороге лежат.
Г: 	Давай с ребятами поиграем!
Д:	А как?
Г: 	Кто с нами вместе успеет  потешку сказать? 
Д:	А какую?
Г: 	А вот, вот..... про...веники! Кто быстро скажет тот приз получит!
Д:	Давай! А я дирижировать буду.... исчезает и появляется с веником 

Г: Д:	дирижируя вениками
	Веники, веники-да, веники-помелики-да,
	 На печи валялися-да, с печи оборвалися. Ух!
Читают 2 раза, в конце выбрасывают веники.

----------


## Svetlana5

Предлагаю шуточную сценку, на тему что с нами будет когда мы подрастем:


Дело было вечером
Делать было нечего
Петя пел, Борис молчал,
Николай ногой качал
Мила в зеркальце глядела
Таня просто так сидела.
 И сказал ребятам Петя
--- Мы пока что с вами дети
Но пока пройдут года
Кем же станем мы тогда?
И Сказал ребятам Саша
--- Буду я как дядя  Паша
Эту школу брошу вскоре
 Перееду к сине-морю
Я хозяйничать люблю
Дом с верандою куплю
Обнесу его забором,
Заведу собачек свору,
Летом каждую кровать
Буду дачникам сдавать.
--- И сказал ребятам Вова
Я  конечно стану скоро
Всем известным режиссером
Буду ездить за границу
В канны, Рим, Париж и Ниццу,
Фестивали посещать,
Мэров разных навещать.
Со всего большого мира
Навезу я сувениров
Буду я везде и всюду
А в Москве проездом буду.
И сказала тут Людмила
---Я давно ужу решила 
Стать писательской женой
И не спорте вы со мной.
Мне с пеленок стало ясно
Это выгодно ужасно.
Буду модно одеваться
Перед всеми задаваться
И по творческим домам
Буду ездить я сама.
А в углу сидел Ванюша
Он сидел и молча слушал
А потом сказал
---Друзья, вот о чем подумал я
Вам бездельничать охота
Но работать должен кто-то
Должен кто-то в 7 вставать
Всех кормить и одевать
Шить рубашки и штанишки,
Суп варить, печатать книжки,
В детский садик вас водить,
Строить, рыть, пахать, косить
Кто-то должен, это ясно
И когда я подрасту
Стану я рабочим классом, 
Иль в колхозники пойду.

Все к Ивану подбежали
Обнимали, руки жали
И сказали наконец
---Ты Ванюша молодец!
Ты умнее нас бесспору
Ты давай ворочай горы
Ты паши, коси и рой,
Хлеб расти и домны строй
Ну а мы как говорится
Будем все тобой гордиться.

Можно закончить и по другому:

Убеждал ты нас не зря
Что без дела жить  нельзя
Станем мы как ты стараться
Чтобы с носом не остаться
Будем строить, рыть, косить
Пользу людям приносить.
И тогда как говориться 
Будут нами все гордиться.

----------


## максимкас

Стихи про музыкальные инструменты, их хорошо давать перед выступлением оркестра.

1. Молоток оригинальный
    Очень, очень музыкальный
    Ударяй сильней, смелей
    Петь он будет веселей.

2. Ну, а мне по нраву 
    Этот развесёлый барабан
    Только палочки возьму
    На парад я с ним пойду.

3. Колокольчик голосистый
    Звонко, звонко серебристый
    Заиграй, зазвени
    Всех ребят развесели.

4. Ну, а это погремушка
    Всем известная игрушка
    Подружитесь с ней, друзья
    Будут танцы до утра.

5. Этот мальчик-треугольник
    Будто маленький разбойник
    Не играет, не звенит
    Всё молчит, молчит, молчит
    Только палочку возьму
    Нежно я его побью
    Сразу голос подаёт, нежно песенку поёт.

6. Маракас шумит, шипит
    Очень строго говорит
    Повнимательней тряси
    Вместе с музыкой дружи.

7. Перед вами мастерица
    Очень важная певица.
    Только танец заведёт
    Сразу песню запоёт.
    Румбу ты скорей тряси
    Чтобы пела от души.

----------

ЕленаВасс (25.10.2018), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## максимкас

Ещё можно добавить про бубен и ложки.

Ложки деревянные
Очень музыкальные
Ударяй сильней, смелей
Будут петь они веселей.

А бубен наш, как гром гремит
Танцевать он всем велит.

----------

ЕленаВасс (25.10.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

...и ещё чуть-чуть:
КОЛОКОЛЬЧИК
Мой колокольчик не цветок, имеет тонкий голосок
Звенит в оркестре круглый год и никогда не устаёт.

ТРЕУГОЛЬНИК
Треугольник музыкальный – родственник звоночку дальний.
С ним не выполнишь чертёж, но в оркестре он хорош.

ТАРЕЛКИ
Из моих тарелок не поешь ты каши
Но зато всех громче бьют в оркестре нашем

----------

ЕленаВасс (25.10.2018), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## vekona

*Инсценировка к  празднику 8 Марта* 

*«Фруктовый сад»* 

*ВСЕ:*
Мамочек поздравить  рад
Дружный наш – Фруктовый сад.
*СЛИВА*
А я вкусная слива.
Отведай меня
И будешь красива. 
*ВИНОГРАД*
А я сладкий виноград
Я нашим мамам очень рад.
*ЛИМОН*
А я жёлтенький лимон,
Витамины запасая,
Пригожусь я вам для чая.
*МАНГО*
Я – манго. Давай с тобой 
Станцуем танго.
Я фрукта иностранная
На вкус немного странная.
*ГРУША*
Я груша сочная.
Совсем не худосочная.
Лишь попробуешь бочок
Так проглотишь язычок.
*  *  *
Я груша очень спелая
 Желаю вам удачи
Особенно на даче.
*ЧАЙ*
А я, чай с бергамотом,
Не путать с бегемотом.
*КИВИ*
А я, полезный – киви!
Это мама для тебя.
Витаминная еда.
*АПЕЛЬСИН*
Я апельсин золотой,
Радость в жизни открой!
Подарю много сил
Ароматом своим.
*ЯБЛОКО*
Чтоб фигуру поддержать
Многого не надо:
Только яблоки бери
Вместо шоколада.
*АБРИКОС*
Я абрикос на юге рос
Превратился в курагу
И полезным быть могу.
*БАНАН*
Мамы, любите бананы?
Лучше фрукта не найти-
100 рецептов красоты.
*ГРАНАТ*
Наступает месяц март.
Поздравляет вас гранат.
Кто всю жизнь его жуёт
Лет до 1000 проживёт.
*МАНДАРИН*
Я, марокканский мандарин, 
И пришёл к вам не один:
Захватил здоровье, смех. 
 Хватит мамочки на всех.                        
*АНАНАС*
Аплодисменты в этот час
Для вас желает (подарит) ананас.

*ВСЕ:*
Витаминами богат
Вкусный сок «Фруктовый сад».
Кто  наш сок полезный пьёт не болеет круглый год.
*Дети дарят мамам коробочки с фруктовыми соками.*

----------

НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## Grosmat

Девочки, хочу поделиться инсценировкой к 8 Марта.
                       Наши мамы лучше всех!

Ведущ:  Кто на лесенке сидел,
              Кто на улицу глядел, 
              Дима ел(пакет с чипсами)
               Сергей играл(тетрис, мяч)
               Динис мелками рисовал.
                Дело было вечером,
                Делать было нечего. 
                Вот проехала машина,
                 Кот забрался на чердак.
                 Тут сказал ребятам Дима
                Просто так:
Дима:      А у меня в кармане чипсы. А у вас?
Даша:      А у меня в кармане клипсы. А у вас?
Диана:     А у нас сегодня кошка родила вчера котят.:
                Котята выросли немножко, 
                А «Вискас» кушать не хотят.
Ваня:      А у нас на кухне газ! А у вас?
Даша:     А у нас микроволновка! Ловко?!
Дима:      А из нашего окошка автостоянка как на ладошке.
                 Каждый день смотрю и жду,-
                Площадку детскую хочу!!!
Даша:      А у нас был тихий час! Этот раз!
                 Яма есть среди двора,- это два! 
                 А в четвертых моя мама 
                 Завтра едет  Новосиб.
                 Привезет товары мама, 
                 Всех на рынок пригласит!
Ведущ:    С лесенки ответил Макс
Максим:  Предприниматель мама- это класс!
Ваня:       А вот у Димы, например,
                 Мама милиционер!
Диана:     А у Никиты и Марины-
                 Продавщицы  в магазинах!
Сергей:    А у меня простой ответ,
                 Моя мама – логопед!
Света:      Всех важней….
Ведущ.    Сказала Света
Света:      Мама с фабрики конфетной
                 Ктот наделает нам вафель?
                 Точно не предприниматель.
Дима:       А у Влада и Ивана
                  Бухгалтерами обе мамы.
Диана:     А у Вали и у Кати
                 Мамы в школе преподаватели
Ведущ.:   И сказала Юля тихо:
                 Моя мама не портниха,
                  Не кассир, не контроллер,-
                  Моя мама – режиссер!
Ведущ.:    Отозвался первым Макс
М аксим:     Мама праздник- это класс!
                     Повар делает компоты
                     Это очень хорошо!
                      В бухгалтерии отчеты- это тоже хорошо!
                     Доктор лечит нас от кори,
                      Есть учительница в школе.
                     Мамы всякие нужны
                     Мамы всякие важны!
Все хором:  Ну а мамы наши 
                     Всех важней и краше!!!!!!

----------

Лилия60 (20.03.2019), Любовь Коробко (20.11.2017)

----------


## гномик

Девочки, этот материал можно вставить как сценку на утренник
На центральной сцене изображена зима. На скамейке в парке сидит принцесса. Входит король.
Король. 
Где же моя девочка,
Сладкая конфеточка?
Поищу ее в саду,
Может здесь ее найду!
(Ищет по залу принцессу, звучит музыка).
Король. 
Что с тобой, моя родная,
Расскажи мне, дорогая?
(Принцесса встает и отходит в сторону, король за ней).
Принцесса. 
Ах, оставьте вы меня,
Скучно, грустно мне, папа!
(Король поет песню “Ах, ты бедная моя”).
(Принцесса по окончании песни убегает).
(Король в печали проходит по замку и говорит).
Король. 
Что-то грустно стало в замке
Нет ни музыки, ни танцев,
И красавиц не видать,
Нужно срочно всех собрать!
(Подходит к столу берет перо и пишет указ).
Входит гонец.
Король. 
Эй, гонец, зови портных
Старых, средних, молодых!
Быстро в замок пусть идут
Все, что нужно принесут.
(Гонец кланяется, берет указ, король уходит).
(Гонец под музыку оббегает зал, встает в центре зала, разворачивает указ и читает).
Гонец. 
Все портные во дворец!
Вас зовет король-отец!
Ножницы с собой берите,
Нитки, иглы захватите!
(Мальчики берут ножницы, метры и идут во дворец под музыку. Встают полукругом, входит король, портные кланяются).
Король. 
Всех красавиц нарядить,
Всем наряды им пошить.
Сроку вам даю три дня.
И смотрите у меня!
Под музыку ставят столы, берут ткань, измеряют, режут.
Ведущий. 
День и ночь портные шьют,
Кроют, режут, порют, рвут.
Ленты, бусы пришивают,
Все наряды украшают,
Чтоб красавиц нарядить,
Короля чтоб удивить.
Третий день к концу подходит,
Пальцы судорогой сводит.
Но портные все дошили
И красавиц нарядили!
(Звучат последние аккорды, мальчики убирают столы и встают у зеркала).
Входит король с принцессой под музыку.
Король. Все готово, господа?
Портные. Да, да, да!
Звучит музыка, король с принцессой садятся, гонец стоит рядом.
(Входят красавицы в нарядах, изготовленных в группе, по 2 человека, проходят по залу, кланяются королю и встают у окна).
Король. 
Замечательно, прелестно!
Это очень интересно!
Всех портных благодарю
И спасибо говорю,
Что меня вы удивили,
Дочь мою развеселили.
А сейчас все танцевать,
Нужно бал нам начинать!
1.	Общий танец “Менуэт”

Король: Я так люблю все ваши песни!..
Принцесса: Так в чем же дело? Мы споем их вместе!
Песня «Ах, сударыня» (из телефильма «Обыкновенное чудо»). Принцессы встают парами со своими принцами и поют, взявшись за руки, поворачиваясь друг к другу вполоборота.
Мальчики:
Ах, сударыня, вы, верно, согласитесь,
Что погода хороша, как никогда?
Девочки:
Право, сударь, я скажу:
Я, и правда, нахожу,
Что погода не такая, как всегда.
Припев (все вместе):
Как приятно и забавно,
Что я очень нравлюсь вам!
Ну, а вы мне — и подавно!
Вот и славно! Трам-пам-пам!
Мальчики:
Ах, сударыня, когда мы с вами вместе,
Все цветочки расцветают на лугу.
Девочки:
Я скажу вам, сударь мой,
Мне бы надо бы домой,
Но цветочки я обидеть не могу!
Припев.
. По окончанию провожают дам на место. 
Король (, хлопает в ладоши). В игры, в игры поиграем, кто здесь ловкий мы узнаем!
Общая игра “Платочек”
Принцесса. 
А теперь станцую я,
Посмотрите на меня!
2.	Танец принцессы и 7 портных. 
(По окончанию все хлопают).
Король. 
А сейчас устроим пир
Большой пир на весь мир!
Я к столу вас приглашаю,
От души всех угощаю!

----------

ГАЛИНА ВАСИЛЬЕВ (04.10.2017)

----------


## Мика-

> Женечка, можно дать пару советов для тех, кто будет делать этот фокус. Это важно! Гуаши должно быть на крышке *очень* много. И обязательно попробуйте накануне.


А ещё фокус с краской можно сделать очень просто. Нужно насыпать в чистые стаканы краски для пасхальных яиц. Заливаем водой (желательно тёплой) и готово! Все цвета радуги!

----------


## Песенка

Дети выучили песню «Детский сад» А.Филиппенко, повторяли её в различных вариантах, пели довольно хорошо, и мне захотелось использовать эту песню на одном из утренников. Но как сделать её более интересной для детей? Вот тут-то и пригодился мне приобретённый небольшой опыт. Я обратила внимание на очень конкретный по смыслу припев и на характерный отыгрыш. В припеве поётся о детских игрушках- «красный мяч, синий мяч, куклы, медвежата…» -значит, нужно дать их детям. Чтобы они по-своему обыграли их. Дети даже придумали на отыгрыш передавать игрушки друг другу. Использовав эту песню на утреннике, увидела, что она внесла то оживление, которого так иногда не хватает.
    Работа над этими песнями и подвела меня вплотную к инсценированию песен, т.е. к истокам детского игрового творчества. 
ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА РУССКОЙ НАРОДНОЙ ПЕСНИ
«КАК У НАШИХ У ВОРОТ»
Методические рекомендации: Музыкальное сопровождение-оркестр детских музыкальных инструментов.
Дети, исполняющие роли Мухи, Комара, Стрекозы и Муравья, одеты в костюмы персонажей.
Комар одновременно исполняет роль дирижера оркестра (в левой руке он держит скрипку, в правой - смычок, который служит дирижерской палочкой).
Оркестр размещается в левом углу зала у центральной стены. Расписные ворота –  в правом углу. Хор располагается у центральной стены между оркестром и воротами, либо вдоль боковых стен зала.

Форма: Вокал (часть детей+солисты)+образные движения (главные герои)+импровизация на детских инструментах (часть детей)
Возраст участников:   5-7 лет
Роли: Муха, Комар, Стрекоза и Муравей, часть детей - хор, часть- оркестр
Реквизит: Расписные ворота, детские музыкальные инструменты.
                             Ход инсценировки:
Оркестр исполняет музыку одного куплета – это вступление. Муха выходит из ворот и останавливается, скрестив руки на груди.
1.Как у наших у ворот
    Муха песенки поет.(Поют дети)
  Ай, люли, вот поет.  2 раза (Поет Муха.)
2.     Комар музыку ведет,
       Стрекоза плясать идет.
       Ай, люли, вот идет.
Комар имитирует игру на скрипке, Стрекоза выходит из ворот плясовым шагом (переменным или пружинящим). Из ворот выходит и останавливает Муравей.
3.Стрекоза плясать идет,
   Муравья с собой зовет,
   Ай, люли, вот зовет.    2 раза
(Стрекоза машет рукой Муравью.)
       4. Муравейка, милый мой,           (Стрекоза поет одна.)
           Попляши-ка ты со мной           (Поют все дети, а Муравей от-
           Ай, люли, ты со мной.               казывается, покачивая головой.)
           Ай, люли, ты со мной.
       5, Уж я рад бы поплясать,             (Поет Муравей в медленном
            Да устал я – мне не встать,         темпе, присаживаясь на корточки.)
            Ай, люли, мне не встать 2 раза 
    Повторяется мелодия без слов. Все дети хлопают в ладоши, а Муха, Комар, Стрекоза и Муравей весело пляшут, как хочет и умеет.

ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА РУССКОЙ НАРОДНОЙ ПЕСНИ
«ГДЕ БЫЛ, ИВАНУШКА?»
Методические рекомендации: Музыка и тест песни помещены в сборнике «Песни для детского сада, выпуск 2
Форма: Вокал (все дети)+образные движения (главные герои)
Возраст участников:   5-7 лет
Роли: Иванушка, 6 девочек, 2 мальчика-гармониста.
Реквизит: русские костюмы для мальчиков и девочек.В руках у Иванушки – корзина, с надувными игрушками: курочкой, уточкой, барашком, коровушкой. (Игрушки могут быть сделаны из папье-маше.)
                             Ход инсценировки:
      Пружинящим шагом выходят дети. Первым идет Иванушка, за ним парами идут дети: сначала 2 гармониста, за ними девочки. Дети выстраиваются полукругом.
1. Где был, Иванушка?        ( Поют девочки, чуть наклонившись, 
                                              и заглядывая Иванушке  в глаза. 
                                              Одновременно девочки разводят руки в стороны.)
На ярмарке.                          ( Поет Иванушка. Девочки, выпрямляясь,
                                               ставят кулачки на пояс).
 Кто купил, Иванушка?         (Поют девочки, движения такие же,
                                                 как и на первую строку.) 
Курочку.                                  (Поет Иванушка, показывая курочку. 
                                                 Девочки опять выпрямляются,
                                                 ставят кулачки на пояс.)
Припев:
 Курочка по сеничкам           (Девочки стучат ложками четвертыми долями.
 Зернышки клюет.                  гармонисты «играют» на гармошках.
                                                 Иванушка любуется собой, 
                                                 выставив правую ногу  на пятку,
                                                  покачивая носком правой ноги   вправо-влево)                                                                                                                                                                 большие пальцы рук заложены на пояс.
Иванушка                                (Поют девочки, одновременно
                                                  разводя руки в стороны;)
В горенке                                 (ставят кулачки на пояс;)
Песенки                                   ( разводят руки в стороны;)
Поет.                                        ( ставят кулачки на пояс).
Музыка припева повторяется  Иванушка пружинящим шагом идет по кругу, широк    раскрыв руки в стороны. Возвратившись на свое место   с окончанием последней музыкальной фразы, Иванушка   делает энергичный притоп одновременно поднимая руки в стороны - верх. Эту проходку Иванушка выполняет  либо с корзинкой в руке, либо оставив её на полу.
                       Девочки     стучат ложками. 16 раз.
                                (Четвертными долями.)
В запевах второго, третьего и четвертого куплетов повторяются движения запева первого куплета.
Уточка по лужице,           (Девочки делают скользящие
Лужице плывет,               движения ложкой по ложке).
А барашек в садике          (Дети стучат ложками, держа
Травушку жует,              их вертикально.)
Коровушка деткам            (стучат ложками то справа, то
Молочко дает.                  слева от себя).

Музыкальный проигрыш для проходки Иванушки звучит всегда после слов: «Иванушка в горенке песенки поет».

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Недавно сдала квалификационную работу по инсценировке песен
Проанализировав литературу известных педагогов-психологов, а так же на основе своего педагогического опыта, я пришла к выводу, что нужно обратить внимание на использование   песен-инсценировок в развивающей деятельности дошкольников. А прежде всего, нужно классифицировать  эти песни, чтобы  понять, насколько данная деятельность разнообразна, почувствовать  огромный потенциал и использовать
Классификация песен для инсценировки
                             Песни-инсценировки:
	Фольклорные  песни-хороводы
	Детская эстрадная песня
	Театрализованные игровые песни
	Песни - попевки
	Песенки - шумелки
По использованию видов музыкальной деятельности:
	Вокал + ритмопластика (пение с использованием интонационной выразительности + образные движения, с использованием элементов танцевальных движений, жестов, мимики) 
	Фольклорные  песни-хороводы
	Детская эстрадная песня
	Театрализованные игровые песни
	Песенки - шумелки
	Фонограмма + ритмопластика (образные движения, с использованием элементов танцевальных движений, жестов, мимики под готовую песенную фонограмму)
	Детская эстрадная песня
	Вокал + ритмопластика +  музыкальные инструменты (пение с ис-пользованием интонационной выразительности + образные движения, с использованием элементов танцевальных движений, жестов, мимики + импровизационная игра на музыкальных  инструментах)
	Фольклорные  песни-хороводы
	Детская эстрадная песня
	Театрализованные игровые песни
	Песенки - шумелки
              По количеству участников:
•	Общая – участниками  являются все дети
•	Индивидуальная –участвуют от 4-10 человек.
     Детям нравится, когда с ними работаю индивидуально. Они  тогда лучше раскрываются, идёт творческое общение.           
      Но основной акцент делаю на программные хороводные игровые песни. 
В них могут участвовать все дети или подгруппами по очереди. Они наиболее эффективны в достижении целей творческого развития детей
                     С применением  оборудования:
•	 предметов (в зависимости от сюжета, количества героев или задумки)
•	детских музыкальных инструментов
•	костюмов или их элементов
Детям желательно давать свободу выбора  с помощью чего они 
будут осуществлять задуманное. Например, в театральных костю-мах, с помощью кукол или с помощью картинок на палочках.
                          Голосовые инсценировки
              Недавно я обнаружила для себя ещё новый вид инсценировок
Песенки - шумелки  Железновых. Это такие сюжетные песенки рассказики, где дети участвуют в развитии сюжета с помощью использования голосового аппарата и различных музыкальных инструментов. Как и при элементарном музицировании К. Орфа, в песенках-шумелках идёт моментальное творческое включение детей сразу в процессе прослушивания.  Причём идёт активный творческий процесс: дети самостоятельно подбирают подходящие звуки и инструменты. Если учесть особенности современных детей, то это очень эффективный вид деятельности. Так как дети могут  сразу увидеть результат своего творчества.  Кроме того, детям такие песенки очень нравятся.
 Формы реализации песен - инсценировок 
	На музыкальных занятиях:
1.Как включение  отдельным элементом для разнообразия      певческой деятельности  и развитие самостоятельности  (см. приложение№2)
     2. В конце занятия  включаю музыкальную игру-драмматизацию                (см. приложение№2)
3. Как отдельное  доминантное занятие (см. приложение№3)
                 На занятии с использованием песенных и игровых инсценировок можно достичь оптимальности результата.  Результат достигается быстро ( можно прослушать и инсценировать в течение одного занятия одну или несколько песен или игр, в зависимости от вида занятия.
	Вне музыкальных занятий:
    1.Мини-спектакли для родителей (см. приложение№6)
2.Мини-спектакли для младших дошкольников (см. приложение№5)
3.В индивидуальной работе (см. приложение№2)
4.На развлечениях и праздниках (см. приложение№4)
5.Инсценирование песен удобно проводить в летнее время на прогулках

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
МИНИСПЕКТАКЛЬ-ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА  ПЕСНИ
«ПРИШЛА КО МНЕ ПОДРУЖКА»
(кукольная театрализация по идеям Т.Суворовой)
Для показа младшим детям. Составила: Коровина Н.Н.
Программное содержание: 
1.	Развивать творческое воображение, самостоятельность путём приобщения к драмматизации песен
2.	Закреплять навыки  работы с куклами: сценические движения кукол на ширме, вождение кукол руками
3.	Продолжать учить игровым действиям с предметами(для младших): бубнами,  погремушками, мячами
4.	Воспитывать нравственные качества: доброту, заботу о младших, желание дарить людям радость
Участники:  
•	Кукловоды – дети подготовительной группы (2 мальчика)
•	Исполнители песни – 3 девочки подг. группы,Муз. руководитель. 
•	Зрители, а затем участники – дети младшей группы№5 
Реквизит. Для младших детей — шапочки зверюшек, куклы Лисы, Щенка, Кошки, Медведя. Ширма для кукольной театрализации
Подготовка спектакля
•	Спеть старшим детям песню «Пришла ко мне подружка»
              Пришла ко мне подружка.Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
                   Пришла ко мне подружка Игрушку принесла
•	Пение и обыгрывание действий песни        Готовимся к показу
•	Предложить придумать, кто же может прийти к младшим ребятам в гости и что они могут принести им для игры.
•	Дать на выбор игровой материал (куклы и предметы)                                                                 
Дети предложили:   
Полина: «Придёт Лисичка и принесёт детям бубен. Они с ним будут играть»
Саша: «А мне нравится вот эта                собачка, пусть она принесёт погремушку».                                      
Андрей: «Давайте Медведь принесёт ложки»                
Оксана: «Моя кошечка придёт, принесёт колокольчики»
Я спрашиваю: «Тогда какая же игра получится?»  Дети: « Оркестр!»

                                  Ход спектакля-игры
          1.  Пришла ко мне Лисичка    (Из-за ширмы появляется
            Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля                Лисичка, танцует, затем
            Пришла ко мне Лисичка      отдаёт бубен)
            И бубен принесла. Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
                                                                         2.Пришла ко мне  Собачка             
Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
Пришла ко мне Собачка
 И погремушку  принесла
Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
(Из-за ширмы появляется Собачка, танцует, затем отдаёт погремушку)
3.Пришла  к ребята Кошка         
 Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
 Пришла к ребятам Кошка         
 И колокольчик  принесла
  Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
Кошка, танцует, затем                                                                                                                                                                                                           отдаёт колокольчик)
(На фото: Всем очень понравилось!)
2. Пришёл к ребятам Мишка       (Из-за ширмы появляется Мишка,
    Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля                    танцует, затем отдаёт ложки)
    Пришёл к ребятам Мишка
     И ложки  он принёс
    Тра-ля-ля-ля-ля-ля
Музыкальная игра с детьми младшей группы «Звериный оркестр»
Все дети младшей группы выходят, выбирают себе музыкальные инструменты и обыгрывают их под народную песню.

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019), Shamanaika (06.10.2016)

----------


## Песенка

Приложение 3
Музыкальное занятие
тематического вида
в старшей группе №3 «Светлячок» МОУ д/с №264
«Инсценировка песни «На лесной полянке»
(музыка и слова Д.Голиковой)
  Составила: Музыкальный руководитель  Коровина Н.Н.
Программное содержание: 
- Самостоятельное инсценирование песни
- Образные движения под сюжетную песню
-Импровизация на детских музыкальных инструментах
-Создание воображаемых действий с предметами
Цели и задачи:
•	Способствовать возникновению интереса к инсценированию содержания песен, хороводов.
•	Побуждать самостоятельно искать способ передачи в движениях музыкально-игрового  образа  (походка, жест, мимика, танцевальные движения), не подражать друг другу. Выразительно действовать с воображаемыми предметами.
•	Воспитывать творческо-активную личность ребёнка: активно участвовать в драматизации песни, вносить свои идеи, умение договариваться друг с другом, радоваться успехам своих товарищей.
•	Методические рекомендации: В инсценировке участвуют все дети группы. Все дети участвуют в распределении ролей, самостоятельно придумывают движения героев вместе с муз. руководителем). Если инсценировку включить в занятие и повторить несколько раз, то все дети успеют побывать в роли главных героев. Во время инсценировки желательно делать акцент на сценическое действие и на игру музыкантов.  Вокалу уделяю внимание  во время изучения песни на подготовительном занятии и на повторении песни перед инсценировкой. Детям очень нравится эта песня. Они сами предложили использовать её на летнем празднике, в игре «Музыкальный КВН». Инсценировку можно показать также на весеннем празднике,  развлечениях по экологии. 
Форма: Вокал (все дети)+образные движения (главные герои)+импровизация на детских инструментах (все дети)
Возраст участников:   5-7 лет
Роли: Гном, 2 Белки, Заяц, Ёжик, 3 Цветочка, 
          3Грибочка, остальные дети-музыканты.
Реквизит: Пень, шапочки грибочков, цветочков, белки, ежа, зайца, 
                   колпак  гнома. Инструменты: гитара детская, барабан, 
                   гармонь  детская, колокольчики, погремушки, маракасы, бубны.
                    Стульчики - «пенёчки»  расставлены врассыпную. 

2007-2008 г.
                           Схема расстановки предметов для занятия
Стульчики - «пенёчки»





фортепиано                        «полянка» (ковёр)                          «лес»



                                             столик с атрибутами

                                                Ход занятия.
Вход детей под песню «Лесная песенка»А.Варламова.
                                 (могут подпеть по ходу движения)
                                 1-й этап:Подготовительный
Муз. руководитель: В чистом поле, в широком раздолье, 
            За темными лесами, за зелеными лугами, 
            За быстрыми реками, за круглыми берегами, 
            Под светлым месяцем, под белыми облаками, 
            Под ясным солнышком
            Собрались мы позабавиться да потешиться.
            Поиграть, пошутить, посмеяться. 
            Смех, музыка да веселье! 
 Воспитатель:      Но что-то грустно у нас, не веселится, не тешитесь?
Муз. руководитель          Нету с вами сладу –
                Ну, чего вам надо? 
 Дети:      Тепла, лета, 
                 Больше солнечного света! 
                   Да как же мы не позвали прекрасное
 Солнышко летнее красное? 
Дети исполняют русскую народную попевку «Солнышко». 
Муз. руководитель   Хорошо, привольно летом
       Зеленеет темный лес,
       Смотрит с ласковым приветом
        Солнце яркое с небес!
Чем мы займёмся с вами в летнем лесу?
Двигательное упражнение « Лесные забавы»
                        Мы в речке искупаемся, (имитируют плавание)
На травке поваляемся,   (кувыркаются)
В песочке наиграемся!    (играют)
                                  А летом в лесу грибочки найдем, (собирают)
                            Землянички и малинки наберем.
Муз. руководитель: Вот мы и пришли на лесную полянку. Давайте                              послушаем лесные звуки. 
                                 Упражнение «Звуковые картинки»
(Дети слушают звуки летнего леса)
Муз. руководитель. Хорошо в лесу. Но послушайте, что же случилось на лесной полянке? Садитесь на пенёчки и послушайте песню.
Исполнение музыкальным руководителем песни «На лесной полянке»
Беседа по песне.
Муз. рук: О чем поется в песне? (Ответы детей.).
 Все любят лес. Он укрывает от жары, спасает в холод. Много в лесу ягод     и грибов, много разных птиц, зверей и насекомых. 
                                    Исполнение детьми песни «На лесной полянке»
                                   2-й этап: Творческий
•	Предложение инсценировать песню:
Задать наводящий вопрос: «В песне так много героев, все весёлые. Даже захотелось так тоже порадоваться!» Что будем делать?
Саша: Давайте поиграем, я хочу быть гномом.
М.Р: Хорошее предложение. Мы можем все сегодня попасть в сказку и побывать в какой-нибудь роли. Давайте вспомним, кто же веселился на полянке и покажем что они и как делают
•	Обсуждение  и оценка: у кого получилось, кто придумал интересно 
•	Дети называют роли. Общий показ
Результат: Так как не хватало ролей всем, дети придумали новые роли. Кроме ролей  Гнома, Белок, Зайца и Ёжика, добавили роли  цветочков, грибочков и  детей-музыкантов. Решили разделится на две группы:  персонажи и музыканты
•	Работа над ролью, придумывание сценических движений и действий:
Договорились, где будет у нас полянка, что посередине полянки будет стоять пень, и около этого пня будут собираться и играть на музыкальных инструментах. А дети-музыканты будут петь и играть
•	Выбор костюмов и предметов: Дети по очереди подходят к столику и выбирают  себе элементы костюмов и инструменты



                             Ход инсценировки:
На лесной полянке, там, где белые грибочки.
 (выбегают дети в шапочках грибочков, кивают головками)
На лесной полянке, там, где ландыши-цветочки,
(выбегают дети в шапочках цветочков, танцуют, кружатся)
На лесной полянке стоит огромный пень,
Там идёт веселье всю ночь и весь день
Припев: 
         Тра-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля, да тра-ля-ля, ля-ля-ля    
      (В припеве поют и играют  на шумовых инструментах дети-музыканты)
         Динь-динь бом-бом, динь-динь бом-бом, динь-динь бом-бом,
         (Выходит гном, садится на пенёк)                             
        Это старый гном поселился в пне том
        Гном зовёт зверюшек: белочек-подружек,
(Гном «зовёт» жестами зверят)
Зайчика косого, ёжика босого.
Ёж пришёл с гитарой, заяц с барабаном.
Белки с бубенцами, а сам ёж с баяном
(Друг за другом вбегают  звери с инструментами)
Припев: (в припеве все: музыканты,

В конце занятия похвалить детей за то, что они старались и у них всё получилось, каждый выполнил свою роль по своему. Получился настоящий лесной оркестр. Подвести детей к тому. Что они могут показать эту песню на летнем празднике другим ребятам

----------


## Magvai

Сказка « ПУШОК».

Вед.    Дом стоит, ну просто диво,
          И кругом как всё красиво!
          А живут в нём дед и баба,
          С ними вместе квочка-ряба.
          Вот снесла она яйцо,
          Положила на крыльцо.
Дед    Баба, глянь, яйцо какое!
          Всё в горошек, расписное.
          Видно, кто-то там сидит-
          Слышишь, как оно трещит?

            Под музыку из яйца выходит цыплёнок

Баба   Что такое, что за диво?
          Ах, какой малыш красивый!
         Жёлтый пух и жёлтый ротик,
         И чудесный гребешок.
         Если ты, старик, не против,
         Назовём его Пушок!
Дед   Ладно, но его сначала
         Накормить бы не мешало!
Баба  Замешу-ка я муку
         И лепёшек напеку.
Дед  Я к лепёшкам мёду дам,
        Принесу его я сам.          / Дед и баба уходят/.
Пушок    / смотрит по сторонам/
        Интересно как кругом,
        И какой чудесный дом!
        Вот крыльцо во двор ведёт-
       Кто-то там ещё живёт?

             Под музыку выбегает Зайка.

Заяц  Кто ты? Как тебя зовут?
         Как ты очутился тут?
Пушок  Я - Пушок и я гуляю,
             Ну, а кто я – сам не знаю!
Заяц     Зайкой все зовут меня.
Пушок  Может, тоже Зайка я?
Заяц     Зайцы все едят морковку,
            Шевелят ушами ловко!
Пушок  Я так делать не могу…
Заяц   Ну, тогда я побегу!

         Заяц убегает, появляется медведь.

Медв.   Кто ты? Как тебя зовут?
            Как ты очутился тут?
Пушок  Я - Пушок и я гуляю,
            Ну, а кто я – сам не знаю!
Медв.  Мишкой все зовут меня.
Пушок  Может, тоже мишка я?
Медв.  Любим мёд, в берлоге спать,
           Лапу сладкую сосать.
Пушок  Я так делать не могу…
Медв.  Ну, тогда я побегу!

        Медведь уходит, появляется Ёжик.

Ёж        Кто ты, как тебя зовут?
            Как ты очутился тут?
Пушок  Я – Пушок, и я гуляю,
             Ну, а кто я – сам не знаю!
Ёж        Ёжиком зовут меня.
Пушок  Может, тоже Ёжик я?
Ёж        Я колоть умею, вот  / колет/
            Смелый мы ежи народ!
Пушок  Я так делать не могу…
Ёж         Ну, тогда я побегу!

       Ёжик убегает, появляется Лиса.

Лиса     Кто ты, как тебя зовут?
             Как ты очутился тут?
Пушок  Я – Пушок, и я гуляю,
             Ну, а кто я – сам не знаю!
Лиса     Лисонькой зовут меня!
Пушок  Может, Лисонька и я?
Лиса     Да-да-да! Пойдём со мной!
Вед.     Убегай, Пушок, домой!

      Лиса гонится за Пушком, воспитатель ловит её.

Вед.     Ах ты, вот ты как, плутовка,
            Как обманываешь ловко!
           Малыша куда ведёшь?
           Отпусти его, не трожь!
Лиса   С ним хотела погулять, 
           Лес Пушочку показать….
Вед.    Надо быть, Лиса, добрей,
          Убирайся в лес скорей!     / Лиса убегает/.
          Ты не бойся, наш хороший,
          Мы в беде тебя не бросим! / гладит Пушка по голове/.

             Из-за ёлки выходят Дед и Баба, плачут.

Дед     Обыскали все леса,
           Может, встретилась Лиса?
Баба    Может, к волку он попал?
           Нет нигде его, пропал!
Вед.    Ни к кому он не попал,
          Он опять к вам прибежал!
Пушок  Здравствуй, Баба! Здравствуй, Дед!
            Лучше вас на свете нет!
Дед и Баба Ну, нашёлся, пострелёнок
              И запомни – ты цыплёнок!
Пушок  Я – цыплёнок, знаю я,
             Выходи плясать, друзья!
                                                       ОБЩИЙ ТАНЕЦ.
Фото.
http://*********ru/1036973.jpg

----------

//Эlla (30.03.2020), larisakoly (10.02.2020), LENOHKAAAF (15.11.2016), ташадобрая (19.01.2019)

----------


## Liliy Kolobkova1983

Ведущая : Три сестрицы  под окном, 
размечтались вечерком.
Молвит первая сестрица:
1 мама: Вот в актрисы мне б пробиться, и на город наш как раз 
я б концерт дала тотчас! 
2 мама: Кабы я была певица,
Ведущая : - говорит её сестрица,
2 мама: Пела я бы здорово,  как Лариса Долина!
3 мама: Вроде носик симпатичный,  занималась я б прилично,
и сказала всем бы смело –стать заведующей хотела!

----------


## Lusik

> Где-то видела медальки для награждения девочек, не могу найти. Может кто-то подскажет где искать?


 Праздники в Д/С - "Атрибуты и оборудование....." № 113    - медальки

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Девочки, может у кого-нибудь есть небольшая сценка 
1-я.   Вот когда я подрасту, сразу замуж я пойду.
         Мужа выберу, как папа, чтоб меня встречал у трапа.
         Ах, забыла я сказать, буду в небе я летать,
        Стюардессой стать хочу, в самолёте полечу.
2-я   Ну, а я хочу стать мамой, и скажу тебе я прямо, что своих детишек,(, Даша)
        Я не буду пичкать кашей. Буду их водить в кино, покупать им эскимо.
3-я  Вот твоей бы дочкой стать, можно только помечтать.
4-я  Я ж хочу артисткой стать, чтоб на сцене выступать.
       Чтоб в кино меня снимали, роли главные давали.
5-я  В школе буду я учиться, обещаю не лениться,
        Ведь, как только подрасту, стать учёной я хочу.
6-я  Я хочу растить цветы небывалой красоты, 
       Чтобы дети всей земли поздравить мам своих могли.

----------

Valesy (21.02.2020)

----------


## kupavia

Очень старая сценка, но до сих пор идет на Ура!!! Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится!
*Филя  и  Уля*
_Мальчик и девочка в русских костюмах идут под музыку и встречаются в центре зала._
*Уля.*  Здравствуй, Филя!
*Филя.*    Здравствуй, Уля!
*Уля.*  Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.*  Бабушка прислала оладушки.
*Уля.*  А где же они?
*Филя.*  А я их под лавку положил.
*Уля.*  Экий ты, Филя, чудак!
*Филя.*  А ты бы, Уля, как?
*Уля.*  Я бы их в печку положила, ты бы пришел и поел.
_(Поворачиваются спиной друг к другу и расходятся, встречаются у центральной стены.)_
*Уля.*  Здравствуй, Филя!
*Филя.*    Здравствуй, Уля!
*Уля.*  Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.*  Бабушка прислала сарафан.
*Уля.*  А где же он?
*Филя.* А я его в печку положил!
*Уля.*  Экий ты, Филя, чудак!
*Филя.*  А ты бы, Уля, как?
*Уля.*  Я бы его в шкаф положила.  _
(Расходятся, встречаются в центре зала.)_
*Уля.*  Здравствуй, Филя!
*Филя.*    Здравствуй, Уля!
*Уля.*  Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.*  Бабушка прислала теленочка.
*Уля.*  А где же он?
*Филя.*  А я его в шкаф положил.
*Уля.*  Экий ты, Филя, чудак!
*Филя.*  А ты бы, Уля, как?
*Уля.*  Я бы его в хлев отвела, водой напоила, сена дала…
_(Расходятся, встречаются у центральной стены.)_
*Уля.*  Здравствуй, Филя!
*Филя.*    Здравствуй, Уля!
*Уля.*  Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.*  Бабушка прислала Настюшку.
*Уля.*  А где же она?
*Филя.*  А  я ее в хлев отвел, водой напоил, сена дал.
*Уля.*  Экий ты, Филя, чудак!
*Филя.*  А ты бы, Уля, как?
*Уля.*  Я бы ее за стол посадила да чаем напоила. 
_(Расходятся, встречаются в центре зал.)_
*Уля.*  Здравствуй, Филя!
*Филя.*    Здравствуй, Уля!
*Уля.*  Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.*  Бабушка прислала поросеночка.
*Уля.*  А где же он?
*Филя.*  А я его за стол посадил да чаем напоил.
*Уля.*  Эх ты, Филя, Филя, простофиля! 

Если использовать в заключении праздника, можно добавить.
*Уля.* Что бабушка прислала?
*Филя.* Бабушка прислала сюрприз.
*Уля.* А где же он?
*Филя.* А я и сам не знаю, давай поищем?
*Уля.* давай поищем!
*Филя.* Давай!
_Находят корзинку с угощением._

----------

larisakoly (10.02.2020)

----------


## Neffy

Здравствуйте! Делюсь сказкой на конец года в начальной школе. Как правило, начало - стихи об окончании учебного года, далее сказка.

                                                    «Дюймовочка» 

Рассказчик 1: В далеком Датском королевстве жила бедная одинокая Агнесса…

Рассказчик 2: Агнесса тяжко горевала.
	О, как же ей недоставало
	Родного крошки-малыша!
	Печаль Агнессу допекла.
Рассказчик 1: И раз, когда взошла луна,
	Тихонечко пошла она 
	Искать избушку колдуна.
	Его изба с кривым забором
	Стояла за высоким бором.
	Калиткой скрипнула Агнесса
	И у порога под навесом
	Упала в ноги колдуну.
Рассказчик 2: Чтоб чары тайные призвал 
	И счастье ей наколдовал.
	Колдун был очень опечален:
Колдун: Я не могу постигнуть тайны
	Счастливой жизни на Земле.
	Она даруется лишь Богом
	И не в волшебнике убогом 
	Тебе помощника искать.
	Что значат знанья человека
	Перед могуществом Творца!?
	И как сумею я, один лишь,
	Прогнать печаль с ее лица?
	Нет, есть один волшебный фокус!
	Тюльпан, или скорее крокус…
	Он развлечет и озадачит,
	Он жизнь ее собой украсит.
			(исчезает)
	Ну вот, нашел ее насилу
	В далекий угол закатилась.
	Прими подарок старика - 
	Вот эту луковку цветка.
	Возьми горшок, набей землей
	И луковицу в ней зарой
	И поливать не забывай.
	Сама ж тихонько наблюдай.
Рассказчик 3: И в бедной комнате Агнессы
	Там, у окна, за занавеской
	Поставлен глиняный горшок.
	Темно-зеленою стрелой
	Росток поднялся молодой 
	Ухожен ласковой рукой,
	Политый ключевой водой.
	Побег тянулся, а потом
	Он бледный выпустил бутон.
Рассказчик 4: Тюльпан никак раскрывался.
	Он все краснел и наливался - 
	Испытывал мое терпенье
	(Вот ведь несносное растенье!)
	И как-то утром в воскресенье
	Раскрылся всем на удивленье.
	Внутри на пестике высоком,
	Поджавши ножки, как-то боком
	Сидело крошечка-дитя
	От скуки пыльником вертя.
Агнесса: Какой прелестный ангелочек
	Нашелся у меня в цветочке!
	Измерим рост.
	Так, дюйм и точка.
	Какая крохотная дочка!
	Я дам ей имя Дюймо-вочка.
	Пушинки сложим в коробочке - 
	Постельку сделаем для дочки,
	С водой тарелка станет прудом,
	Его переплывать мы будем.
	Скрою ей крохотный кафтанчик
	И на бретельках сарафанчик,
	И будет радовать меня
	Дюймовочка день ото дня.
Дюймовочка: Пруд мамин - главная потеха:
	В скорлупке грецкого ореха
	С веслом из птичьего пера
	Катаюсь с самого утра.
	Цветы - большие острова,
	В моём пруду их целых два.

                                                               появляется Лягушка - мама 

Лягушка - мама: Сынок мой вырос,
	Стал большой - 
	Такой красавец, Боже мой!                  замечает Дюймовочку
	Как эта девочка красива,
	Тиха, скромна, неговорлива,
	Пройти я мимо не смогу- 
	Ее с собой я заберу.
                                                                уводит Дюймовочку

	Сынок, невесту нашла.
	Взгляни, как майский цвет бела,
	Красавицы такие, вроде,  не водятся у нас в болоте.

Сын Лягушки: Ну вот! Что это за дела?
	Достали б лучше мотыля
	Росинкой маковой пока
	Я не порадовал брюшка!
	Да и поспать хочу немного,
	А Вы мне про кого с порога!

Лягушка - мама: Тебе не нравится,
	Сын мой?
	Тогда пойду я за другой,
	А эта на листе кувшинки
	Пока почистит нам ботинки.

Лягушка - мама сажает Дюймовочку на лист кувшинки и уходит. Сын Лягушки укладывается 							спать.

Дюймовочка: Зеленый лист - 
	Моя тюрьма.
	Вокруг меня
	Одна река.
	Ботинки чищу я пока
	Для Жабы и ее сынка.
	Какое тяжкое мученье!
	Как долго длится заточенье!
	Реки бурливое теченье - 
	Единственное развлеченье.

                                                                 выбегают Рыбки

Рыбка 1: Как эта крошка хороша!
	Какая тонкая душа!
	Какая кротость и смиренье - 
	Не девочка, а загляденье.
	И станет Жабиной невесткой…
	О Боже! Как же это мерзко!
Рыбка 2: Нет, этого мы не допустим - 
	Кувшинки стебель перекусим.
	Для доброго дела
	Плывите, друзья,
	Дружная стайка - 
	Большая семья
	Кусаем раз,
	Кусаем два,
	Кусаем три - 
	Кувшинка, плыви!    увозят

Дюймовочка: Плыви, мой лист,	Плыви скорей
	От Жабы и ее детей!
	Мы обойдем вон те пороги -
	Мы у свободы на пороге!
                                                                  появляется  Жук

Жук:  Какая храбрая малютка!
	Река опасна, просто жутко!
	Какие милые черты - 
	Ну просто редкой красоты!
	Спасти ее от страшной доли,
	Ну а потом, жениться, что ли? (хватает Дюймовочку)

	Знакомьтесь,
	Матушка и тетка - 
	Моя прекрасная находка,
	Не правда ли, она прелестна?
	Вам нравится моя невеста?
Мама Жука: Сыночек, ей у нас не место.
	Она ужасно так одета,
	А крыльев так и вовсе нету.
Папа Жука: Тоща, и лапок что-то мало - 
	Людей нам только не хватало.
	Как представлять её знакомым,
	Родне и прочим насекомым?
Жук:  Ну да, всего четыре лапки,
	Есть и другие недостатки:
	Какие дикие повадки!
	Нет, мне не нравится она - 
	Нет, не невеста мне она!
Мама Жука: И унеси ее сначала,
	Чтоб нам она не докучала.

                                                                          танец
Дюймовочка: Ура! Как хорошо на воле!
	Какое чудное приволье
	Среди лужаек и полей!
	Я заведу себе друзей
	Из насекомых и зверей.
	Мой дом - приют для насекомых
	И для чужих, и для знакомых.
	Здесь можно время скоротать - 
	С хозяйкой мило поболтать.
Рассказчик 1: Без приключений и печали
	Дни лета тихо миновали
	И осень без предупрежденья
	Вошла в законные владенья
Рассказчик 2: Дюймовочка жила все там же -
	Все в том же милом антураже.
	Пошли дожди,
	Промок лопух
	Но сохранила бодрый дух
	Она, на сырость не смотря,
	До середины сентября.
Рассказчик 1: А ветер бушевал сильнее,
	День ото дня всё свирепея.
	И вот Дюймовочка пошла 
	Искать приюта и тепла.
Дюймовочка: Так я брела довольно долго
	И вот, под кочкой невысокой
	Нашла мышиную нору
	С табличкой: "Фройлен Мэри Ру".
	(стучит в дверь)
	Как нищенка стою у двери.
	Откроет ли мне фройлен Мэри?
Фройлен Мышь: Кто там?
	В такую пору 
	К лицу лишь лисам и котам
	В мышиную стучаться нору.

Дюймовочка: Ах, фройлен, впустите меня, на холоде мне не прожить и дня!
	Впустите меня ненадолго - 
	Очень я сильно продрогла.
	Дайте мне хлебушка крошку - 
	Я не лиса и не кошка.
Фройлен Мышь: Ну ладно, заходи скорей,
	Нет извергов среди мышей.
	Хоть не дворец моя нора,
	Квадратных дюйма полтора
	Я отыскать сумею - 
	Тебя я отогрею.
	А зерен в кладовых моих
	Вполне нам хватит на двоих.
	Садись скорее к очагу,
	А я за хлебом побегу.
	На, кушай, дочка,
	Хлеб с вареньем.
	Рассказа жду я с нетерпеньем:
	Какого рода ты, дружок,
	Семейства ты какого?
	Куда идешь и почему
	Осталась ты без крова?
Дюймовочка: Росла я у людей в семье 
	Как их родная дочка
	Однажды утром, на заре 
	Меня нашли в цветочке.
	Но раз меня украли жабы,
	Потом Жуку попалась в лапы…
	Я плена избежала,
	Но дом свой потеряла.
Фройлен Мышь: Твоя ужасна повесть.
	Займусь тобой на совесть:
	Приютом и питанием,
	А также воспитанием.
Дюймовочка: Тепло у доброй фройлен Ру,
	Но только темновато.
	С утра я нору приберу
	И заварю ей мяты.
Фройлен Мышь: А знаешь, девочка, мой свет, 	Кто там живет под нами?
	Герр Кротт, старинный мой сосед
	Скучает вечерами.
	Он прокопал подземный ход,
	Чтоб пообщаться с нами.
	Сегодня в гости к нам придет
	На колбасу "салями".
                               Раздается стук в дверь. На пороге появляется Крот.
Крот: Соседка, здравствуй,
	Я с визитом
	Пришел с печеньем
	И бисквитом.  Щурится, говорит себе под нос:
	Глаза не видят на свету,
	Скорей бы снова в темноту.
	Ну, как дела у старой фройлен?
	Я урожаем не доволен - 
	Всего пять закромов корений
	И триста баночек солений.
	На этом не разбогатеешь – от огорченья поседеешь.
Фройлен Мышь: Неплохи у меня дела.
	По осени я убрала
	Четыре унции зерна.
	А эта девочка-сиротка
	Уже связала мне колготки.
	Да, эта юная девица
	На сказки просто мастерица.
	Дюймовочка, иди, не бойся,
	С соседом нашим познакомься.	Дюймовочка молча подходит к Кроту, опустив голову делает поклон.
Крот:  Герр Кротт,
	Ваш добрый покровитель.
	А сказок я большой любитель - 
	Весьма разборчивый ценитель.
	Мои владенья велики
	В них собираю корешки.
	Их продаю на бирже - 
	На той, что к нам поближе.
	Ну, и приличный капитал
	Под старость я насобирал
	В бумагах и валюте.
Фройлен Мышь: Все правда. Он не шутит.
Крот:  Ну что, экскурсию начнем,
	Осмотрим подземелье,
	Или сперва чайку попьем,
	Какое ваше мненье?
Фройлен Мышь: Начнем, любезнейший, начнем
	Сейчас, без промедленья.
	Покажешь нам подземный ход
	И прочие владенья.
Крот:  Вот щепка от гнилого пня.
	Она как лампа без огня:
	Синее свечение
	Как у привидения.
	(смеется)
	Широкий этот коридор
	Ведет на мой просторный двор.
	Спускается он плавно - 
	Прорыл его недавно.
	Свод укреплен корнями,
	Скажу я между нами.
	А люк для вентиляции
	Устроен высоко.
	Сейчас открою вам его.
	Ну? Дышится легко?
Дюймовочка: Там кто-то есть, вот, на полу
	Лежит. Он скорчился в углу…
Крот: Взгляните, это птица,
	О юная девица.
	Теперь уж отлеталась - 
	В мой коридор попалась.
Дюймовочка: Герр Кротт, а вдруг она жива?
Крот: Да нет…Или жива едва-едва…
	Не собрала припасы
	В большие закрома
	И вот вам результат –
	Когда пришла зима.
	Чириканье, летанье,
	И вот вам, наказанье.
	Лишь тот, кто семь потов пролил,
	Достоин пропитанья.
Фройлен Мышь: Ну все, пойдемте. Неужели
	Вы сами рыли все тоннели? 
	                   Мышь и Крот уходят. Дюймовочка остается одна.

Дюймовочка: Здесь так темно и так уныло
	Свисают корни с потолка,
	А вот жилище паука,
	И птичка бедная в углу
	Лежит на земляном полу.
					             подходит к птице
	Ой, Ласточка! Тебя не сразу я узнала!
	О, как же, бедная моя, ты в этот дом попала?!
	Прощай же, друг…
	                                кладет руку на ласточкины перышки
	Но нет, под перьями тепло,
	Не бьется ли сердечко?
	Поднимем левое крыло - 
	Вот здесь его местечко…
	Ой, бьётся! Так она жива
	И стоит побороться,
	Согреть, водичкой напоить,
	Бог даст, она очнется!	
		В мышиной норе. Старая мышь сидит с вязаньем.
Фройлен Мышь: Зашел вчера к нам старый Крот
	На сказку и бисквитный торт
	Он торт нахваливал, и вот
	Над сказкой разрыдался.
	Он в жизни сказок не слыхал -
	Крот мне потом признался.
	Над сказкой плакал и никак
	Не мог остановиться.
	И вот решил он на тебе
	По осени жениться.
	А завтра мы приглашены
	К нему в апартаменты.
	И ты нам песенку споешь
	Без аккомпанемента.
Дюймовочка: Там тьма и сырость, даже плесень,
	Там, к сожаленью, не до песен.
Фройлен Мышь: Друг мой,
	Капризам здесь не место,
	Мы всё решили:
	Ты - невеста.
	И ты, Дюймовочка, должна
	Наткать льняного полотна,
	Рубашку вышить жениху,
	Салфетки, скатерть, простыню…
Дюймовочка: И остальную чепуху
	А можно, фройлен, между делом
	Гулять я буду по тоннелям,
	Где ласточка лежит одна?
Фройлен Мышь: Проветрись, детка, 
	Но не долго,
	У нас работы очень много.
Дюймовочка: Привет, больная! Как дела?
	Я Вам покушать принесла.
Ласточка: Дружок, спасибо за еду,
	Её немедленно склюю
	Там, возле пальм, в долине Нила
	Дни зимние я проводила.
	Над той страной зима не властна,
	Там так тепло и так прекрасно!
	Там возят желтые верблюды
	Металлов драгоценных груды
	А в полдень там, на солнцепеке,
	Спят крокодилы-лежебоки
	Увижу ль снова край прекрасный:
	Нил полноводный и опасный,
	И львов, и тигров, и оленей,
	И заросли чудных растений?
	Крыло подбито - это значит,
	Дорога в Африку закрыта.
Дюймовочка: Я думаю, что через год
	Вы совершите свой полет	
	Дружочек, мне пора бежать - 
	Скорее скатерть вышивать…    убегает
Рассказчик 3:А время шло,
	И дни бежали - 
	Неумолимо приближали
	День свадьбы 
	Старого крота
	И бедной нашей героини.
	Ей под землею, на чужбине
	Придется век свой коротать - 
	О солнце даже не мечтать.

Рассказчик 4: Её пернатой пациентке
	Прекрасно помогла та пища	
	Добрейшей фройлен Мэри Ру.
	И полного выздоровленья
	К весне, вне всякого сомненья,
	От тяжкого весьма недуга
	Достигла ласточка-подруга.
                                                                           песня

Дюймовочка: Ну вот, и лето пролетело.
	Как я ждала, как я хотела
	Погреться в солнечных лучах
	И птиц увидеть в небесах.
	Весь день я провожу в норе
	И время года на дворе
	Почти совсем не замечаю,
	Моя небесная подруга
	Уже засобиралась к югу,
	А может быть уже в пути?
	Теперь её мне не найти…
                                                                   появляется Ласточка
Ласточка: Дружо-чик-чив! Какая встреча! 
	Я знала, что тебя замечу
	Лишь только выйдешь из норы,
	Но ты скрывалась до поры! Гляди же, я летаю снова!
	Тебе спасибо, я здорова - могу хоть в дальние края, 
	Хоть за леса, хоть за моря - и все тебе благодаря!

	Скажи, как у тебя дела?
	Ты что, всё лето проспала?
	Ты плачешь?
	Но скажи на милость,
	Какое горе приключилось?
Дюймовочка: Меня… Мышь…плачет 
	Прямо за Крота!!! плачет 
	Отдать решила навсегда.
	Там сырость, грязь и темнота…
Ласточка: Всё поняла, тебя я старше.
	Нельзя тянуть с отлетом дальше.
	Конечно же, ремень пошире  (берёт поясок Дюймовочки)
	Привяжет лучше пассажира,
	Однако же, сойдет и так…
	Тебе на плечиках крестом - 
	Концы соединим узлом.
	Да, жениху не повезло.
	Дюймовочка последним рейсом
	Сперва отправилась в Одессу,
	Потом в Египет через море
	И оказалась на просторе… убегают
Дюймовочка: Какое чудо красоты!
	Какие крупные цветы!
	А это что за малыши
	В траве резвятся от души?
	Такие крошечки как я;
	Да их там целая семья!
	Летают среди алых роз
	На крылышках как у стрекоз.
	Кто это, Ласточка моя?
	Один из них летит сюда…
Ласточка: Не буду я тебе мешать,
	Прости, мне надо улетать.
	Пока, Дюймовочка,
	До встречи!
Принц: Приветствую тебя, царевна!
	Позволь мне преклонить колено
	Перед твоею красотой
	А так же перед той страной
	Откуда род ведется твой.
Дюймовочка: Сейчас же встань!
	Ты кто такой?
Принц: Я принц. Эльфийскую корону наследую я по закону.
	Тебя от имени народа я приглашаю в хороводы	
	На те луга, среди цветов,
	У бабочек и мотыльков. 
	Тебе, Дюймовочка, дарю
	Рассвета алую зарю
	Букетик из душистых роз
	И крылышки как у стрекоз!
                                                                      танец

----------


## kasatkinaog

Девочки, посмотрите какая чудесная инсценировка о дружбе.

Змей Еремей



Эта яркая сценка про героев моей любимой детской телепередачи "Спокойной ночи, малыши" призвана оградить ребенка от создания ложных авторитетов. Она поможет малышам понять, что дружбу нельзя купить или заслужить, а дружить надо не с теми, кто думает только о себе, громко хвастается, обижает и обзывает других, а с теми, кто действительно этого хочет.

Продолжительность спектакля: 10 минут; количество актеров: от 3 до 4.
Действующие лица:

Мишутка
Степашка
Филя
Червяк
Посреди сцены стоит большой горшок с поникшим цветком. Появляется Мишутка, подходит к нему и озабоченно разглядывает.
Мишутка (огорченно)

Мой цветок! Ой-ой-ой!
Что случилось? Что с тобой?
Где же все твои листочки?
Где бутончик голубой?
Но твою я красу
Обязательно спасу!
Может, ты водички хочешь?
Подожди, я принесу!
Мишутка уходит и возвращается с лейкой и поливает цветок.
Мишутка (заботливо)

Вот из лейки попей,
Сразу станет веселей!
Снова расцветут цветочки,
Будут листья зеленей!
Из горшка раздается бульканье. Появляется Червяк.
Червяк (сердито)

Это что за потоп?
Я чуть было не утоп!
Домик мой тебе не бочка,
Глупый плюшевый циклоп!
Мишутка (удивленно)

Червячок…
Червяк (возмущенно)

                        Я?! Я – змей!
Змей великий Еремей!
А тебе хвалиться нечем – 
Я сильнее и умней!
Как начну колдовать,
Так тебе не сдобровать!
Если вздумаешь перечить,
Превращу тебя… в кровать!
Мишутка отступает на несколько шагов.
Мишутка 

Погоди! Не спеши!
Лучше мирно всё решить!
Вовсе нам не нужно драться,
Я готов с тобой дружить!
Червяк (заносчиво)

Ишь, чего захотел!
В зеркало давно глядел?
Чем на людях так шататься,
Лучше б в погребе сидел!
Мишутка (обиженно)

Хрюша мне говорил,
Что я очень даже мил!
Червяк (презрительно)

Я уверен этот Хрюша
Сам страшней, чем крокодил!
Он – никто! А вот я –
Говорящая змея!
Хочешь правду знать, так слушай
Только одного меня!
Мишутка

Но…
Червяк вылезает из горшка, встает на дыбы и грозно надвигается на опешившего Мишутку.
Червяк (грозно)

            Я – змей Еремей!
Спорить ты со мной не смей!
Ведь тебе хвалиться нечем –
Я сильнее и умней!
Как начну колдовать,
Так тебе не сдобровать!
Если вздумаешь перечить,
На клочки могу порвать!
Мишутка (испуганно)

Всё! Всё! Всё! Я молчу!
Я перечить не хочу!
Я не буду слушать Хрюшу!
Червяк (снисходительно) 

Ладно, так и быть, прощу!
Хоть ты глупый медведь,
Я готов тебя терпеть,
Если принесешь мне грушу…
      (мечтательно)
Да послаще…
Мишутка (удивленно)

                        Змеи ведь
Не едят их…
Червяк снова встает на дыбы.
Червяк (грозно)

                        Эй-эй!
Спорить ты со мной не смей!
Знай, тебе хвалиться нечем –
Я сильнее и умней!
Как начну колдовать,
Так тебе не сдобровать!
Если вздумаешь перечить,
На клочки могу порвать!
Мишутка

Извини! Я не знал!
Книжку я про змей читал,
Там написано…
Червяк (безапелляционно)

                        Всё враки!
Марш за грушей, я сказал!
Только я – Еремей –
Знаю правду всю про змей!
Разве могут те писаки
Спорить с мудростью моей?
Мишутка уходит и тут же возвращается с двумя большими спелыми грушами и кладет их перед Червяком.. 
Мишутка

Выбирай!
Червяк съедает обе груши.
Червяк 

                        Ам! Ам! Ам!
Мишутка (обижено)

Вроде друг, а съел всё сам!
Червяк (нахально)

Одному мне было мало!
Буду сыт, тогда и дам!
Ты паркет не меси –
Груш ещё мне принеси!
Вот тогда и другом стану,
А иначе не проси!
Мишутка уходит и возвращается с целым подносом фруктов. Он ставит поднос перед червяком. Тот забирается на него и ест.
Червяк

Ням! Ням! Ням! Ням! Ням! Ням!
Мишутка (жалобно)

Дай кусочек!
Червяк

                        Нет, не дам!
Не наелся я нисколько!
Место есть – пощупай сам!
Червяк доедает фрукты и выпячивает живот. Мишутка осторожно тычет в него пальцем.
Мишутка

У тебя аппетит,
Словно все насквозь летит!
Как ты можешь слопать столько 
И не быть ни капли сыт?
Червяк

Я же змей Еремей!
Ты перечить мне не смей!
Принеси-ка яблок лучше 
Покруглей да поспелей!
Мишутка

У меня больше нет!
Червяк (с упреком)

"Нет" для друга не ответ!
Мне с тобою стало скучно!
Дружба кончилась! Привет!
Червяк опрокидывает цветочный горшок и важно направляется к кулисе.
Мишутка (в отчаяние)

Подожди! Я же друг!
Червяк (презрительно)

Да таких полно вокруг!
Я тебя и не узнаю,
Если встретимся мы вдруг!
Червяк скрывается за кулисой. Мишутка закрывает лицо руками и плачет. 
Мишутка (всхлипывая)

Как же так? Почему?
Что я сделал, не пойму!
Из-за кулисы появляется Степашка с мячиком.
Степашка (весело)

Эй, Мишутка! Поиграем?
Ты что, плачешь? Ну и ну!
Мишутка (вытирая слезы)

Это змей!
Степашка (удивленно)

                        Что за змей?
Мишутка (всхлипывая)

Змей волшебный Еремей!
Он со мной дружить не хочет!
Он сильнее и умней!
Ты бы мог подсказать,
Где мне яблочек достать –
Я мечтаю очень-очень,
Снова другом змея стать!
Степашка 

Не грусти, есть у нас
Ящик яблок про запас
Самых вкусных, самых спелых!
Вместе выберем сейчас!
Степашка и Мишутка уходят. Из-за кулисы выползает Червяк. Следом за ним Филя волоком тащит ящик с яблоками. Ящик переполнен, яблоки сверху скатываются и падают на пол.
Червяк (повелительно)

Ставь сюда! Молодец! 
Хоть наемся, наконец!
Филя

Ну, зачем нам ящик целый?
Червяк 

Будешь строить мне дворец!
Филя

Но…
Червяк вылезает, встает на дыбы и грозно надвигается на Филю.
Червяк (Грозно)

            Я – змей Еремей!
Спорить ты со мной не смей!
Ведь тебе хвалиться нечем –
Я сильнее и умней!
Как начну колдовать,
Так тебе не сдобровать!
Если вздумаешь перечить,
На клочки могу порвать!
Филя (умоляюще)

Подожди, не колдуй!
Червяк (торжествующе)

Испугался, обалдуй?
Будет впредь тебе наука!
Быстро строй дворец! Я жду!
Филя начинает строить на ширме домик из яблок 
Червяк

Я тебе так скажу –
Абы с кем я не дружу!
Если хочешь быть мне другом,
Делай то, что прикажу!
Червяк забирается в ящик и начинает есть. Из-за кулисы выходят Степашка и Мишутка. Каждый из них несет несколько поднятых с пола яблок.
Степашка (радостно)

Вот он где – ящик наш!
Червяк (Филе приказным тоном)

Ты его им не отдашь!
Прочь гони злодеев этих,
И Мишуток и Степаш!
Филя 

Подожди! Так нельзя!
Ведь они мои друзья!
Червяк

У тебя на целом свете
Друг один и это – я!
Филя

Но…
Червяк вылезает, встает на дыбы и грозно надвигается на Филю.
Червяк (визжит)

            Я – змей Еремей!
Спорить ты со мной не смей!
Ведь тебе хвалиться нечем –
Я сильнее и умней!
Как начну колдовать,
Всем вокруг не сдобровать!
Если будете перечить,
На клочки могу порвать!
Мишутка (испуганно)

Не губи!
Филя (умоляюще)

                        Пощади!
Степашка (насмешливо)

Пусть колдует! Поглядим!
Что-то мне, друзья, сдается,
Мы без боя победим!
Червяк (в ярости)

Ах, вы так! Вот, вы как?!
Змей… 
Червяк мечется по сцене.
Степашка

            То змей, а ты – червяк!
И, боюсь, тебе придется
В мой вернуться зоопарк!
Степашка достает из-под ширмы прозрачную банку и накрывает ей Червяка.
Червяк (возмущенно)

Отпусти! Как посмел!
Степашка (друзьям)

Я за ним не доглядел –
Не поставил банку в ящик,
Крышку плохо завертел!
Степашка закрывает банку крышкой.
Червяк (заискивающе)

Отпусти, я не враг,
Мы друзья же как-никак!
Степашка

Ты не друг! Друг настоящий
Дружит честно, просто так!
Филя

Друг поделится всем,
А не скажет: сам все съем!
Мишутка

Друг не ищет друга лучше!
Степашка

И не огорчит ничем –
Друг не станет ругать,
Обижать нас и пугать!
Не за яблоки он дружит,
А чтоб вместе поиграть!
Конец.

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Девочки предлагаю совсем маленькую сценку "Дуремар и пиявки"

Выходит дуремар с гитарой и говорит
Дуремар : 	Принимаются заявки на лечебные пиявки! 
От бронхита, тонзиллита помогут вот эти козявочки, мои дорогие пиявочки!
Девочки, на сцену!
Появляются пиявки (куклы на двух штоках) 

Дуремар: Девочки, споем?
Пиявки: Споем!(поют):
У Дуремара, у Дуремара 
В руках гитара, в руках гитара! 
Все потому, что Дуремар 
Душой не стар, душой не стар! 
Дуремар: 	Ах!  Вы пия-пия-пиявочки! Мои букашечки, мои козявочки! 
Ах! До чего же хороши! 
Ах! Я не чаю в вас души! 
Пиявки (поют):
Ах, Мы пия-пия-пиявочки! Мы букашечки, мы  козявочки!
И каждый знает наперед — вы наш кумир! 
Дуремар: Вы мой доход! Прелестно! (уходят)

Мелодию сочиняла сама, вся она в голове, если кого-нибудь заинтересует, то постараюсь записать и выложить ноты.
 А вот фотографии кукол-пиявок
[IMG]http://*********org/422098m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/412882m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Akat1954 (13.04.2018)

----------


## Sonata-Lara

Ой, пока наводила порядок на флешке, нашла еще инсценировочку Она не моя, так же как и текст предыдущей, к сожалению не помню автора. Это был очень замечательный сценарий спектакля по Буратино 
Звучит песня «Какое небо голубое». В зал входят Кот Базилио и Лиса Алиса- дети

Вместе: 	Поглядите, люди божие!
Базилио  :	 Благодетели прохожие!
Алиса: 	Мы клюкою подпираемся!
Базилио: 	Под окошком побираемся!
Вместе:    	Ах, отцы наши, родители,
 		Хлеба корку не дадите ли?
 		Целый день мы бродим, маемся,
 		Только воздухом питаемся!...
Алиса: А-ах!
Базилио: О-хо-хо! Плохо моё дело...Голодаем...мя-у-у, холодаем...
Алиса: Подайте денежку на пропитание
  (поет на мотив "Вернисажа"):
Вот, наконец, настал мой час!
На карнавал я собралась
И шляпу новую купила.
Костюм я сшила — высший класс
И стрелки навела у глаз —
И получилось очень мило!
Такой красы, такой красы
Нигде не сыщите лисы —
Сегодня всех я обожаю,
Но лишь Базильо одному
Свое я танго подарю —
Он скажет мне: «Благодарю!»
Кот Базилио (поет): Ты так сегодня хороша! 
Подпевка: Тю-рю-рю-рю! (После каждой фразы.)
Кот Базилио: Поет, поет моя душа!
Тебя на свете нет милей!
Давай станцуем поскорей! 

 	танец

----------


## Лариса Лебидка

С К А З К А

Все  знают: дети любят сказки
И с детства встречи с ними ждут.
В них волшебство, добро и ласка,
В мир радости они зовут.
Они стары и современны,
Им взрослый и ребенок рад.
Хотим представить вам со сцены
Мы сказочку на новый лад.

Прошу собраться срочно в холле
Распределим сейчас ка роли.
Ты ____________________ будешь Волком суперменом.
Ты ____________________ Шапкой красной современной.
_______________________- бабка драгоценностей ценитель
А _____________________ Шерлок Холмс – бабулечки спаситель.
Ролей закончили разбор,
Ну что ж ,поехали, мотор.

Кадр пятый, дубль первый – супер сказочный и современный.

На краю старинного села
Девочка прекрасная жила
Мать ее ласкала, бабка баловала
Красной шапочкой звала.
Раз несла она через лесок
Маслица горшок и пирожок,
Вдруг навстречу Серый
С голодухи смелый Волк.

«Привет»

« Вася»

Испугалась Шапочка, не ожидала ведь такого
Встретила же волка здесь голодного и злого.
Мамины советы не долго вспоминала 
И такое волку про себя сказала

« Ксюша»

«Я готов целовать песок»

« Я тебе не верю»

«Я с тобой герой!»

Танго во время которого волк отбирает у шапочки адрес бабушки

Рада, что от волка убежала, шапочка тихонько шла, цветочки собирала,
А волчище только адрес прочитал, к бабке быстро – быстро побежал.
Потому что каждый знал
бабушка у Шапки красной не простая,  
Биснес – вимен бабушка  крутая.
Волк когдаже к бабушке бежал, вот о чем мечтал.

«Миллион доларов»

Но об этом каждый знает. 
Кто же деньги дома оставляет…
В банке в сейфе бабка все хранила,
А для волка – сищика рабо тать пригласила.

«Я сыщик»

Испугался вок и в лес ушол
От тоски завыл ему не хорошо

«Я Водяной»

Вот история такая, она немножко не простая
Чем все закончилось вы спросите – скажу!
Стал Волк хорошим, с ним даже я дружу
По воскрескньям ходит к бабушке и Красной шапочке он в гости
В нем не осталось у ж ни капли злости
Ну а ка дальше? 
Вам скажу одно – все будет  очень хорошо.

«Все будет хорошо» (поклон героев)


(Музыка тоже есть, подскажите как залить и если кому то интересно сделаю)

----------

ЛюдмилаЛего (01.02.2020), ольга-белка (16.05.2019)

----------


## baterflay-13

> Это был очень замечательный сценарий спектакля по Буратино 
> Звучит песня «Какое небо голубое». В зал входят Кот Базилио и Лиса Алиса- дети
> 
> Вместе: 	Поглядите, люди божие!
> Базилио  :	 Благодетели прохожие!
> Алиса: 	Мы клюкою подпираемся!
> Базилио: 	Под окошком побираемся!
> Вместе:    	Ах, отцы наши, родители,
>  		Хлеба корку не дадите ли?
> ...


Если позволите, подскажу источник - во всяком случае, до этого места. Давно-давно ставили в детском саду сказку, название - "Сказка сказок", была такая старинная книжица с нотами. Идея - девочка вырастила цветок в подарок школе, а злая Снежная королева разметала лепестки по свету. Приходят разные герои сказок, приносят лепестки, а главные злодеи в этой сказке - Кот и Лиса. Мы как-то на работе на корпоратив переделывали эту песню-притворство - ходили, побирались - мол, учителям денег не платят.
А вообще, сказка веселенькая. Надо вспомнить ее. Жаль, что фонограммы песен всех героев были на кассете - канула в лета. Но видео где-то есть. 
А может, у кого-нибудь есть либретто? Я бы слова песен поискала бы...

----------


## Ольга Копытова

Драматизация фрагмента русской народной сказки
«Кот, петух и лиса» для интегрированного занятия
по развитию речи через изодеятельность.


Ребенок: 	Начинаются наши сказки, сказки старинные
		Не короткие, а длинные
		Про смышленых зверей…	
		Это присказка, а сказки?
		Сказки дальше пойдут.

Инсценировка сказки.	
Ведущий:Собрался кот в лес дрова рубить. Уходя, строго-настрого наказывает Петушку…
Кот: Не слушай лисы, не выглядывай в окошко. Я ещё дальше пойду, не услышу    твоего голоса.
/Петушок убирает в домике и поет песенку/
Песенка Петушка: 	Я рано по утру встаю, и песней громко всех бужу
				Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! Я песней громко всех бужу
				Вставай-ка, солнышко, скорей, пригрей лучами веселей
				Ку-ка-ре-ку! Ку-ка-ре-ку! Пригрей лучами по теплей!

Ведущий: Ушел кот в лес. А лиса тут как тут./
Звучит музыка, танец лисы/.
Ведущий: Села под окошечко и говорит…
Лиса: Петушок, петушок, золотой гребешок,
	Масляна головушка, шелкова бородушка,
	Выгляни в окошко, дам тебе горошка.
Ведущий: А Петя не выглядывает, молчит.
Лиса поет песню: С детства знает ребятня, нет покоя от меня
			Всех могу я обхитрить, мне без этого не жить.
			Рыжим хвостиком махну, всех зверюшек обману.
			Я тихонько подкрадусь, никому не покажусь.
—	Ишь, какой гордый, даже не выглядывает. Сейчас я другую песенку спою.
			Ехали люди, просо просыпали,
			Куры клюют, петухам не дают!
Петух (в домике): Как это Петухам не дают?
			Ко-ко-ко, сейчас выйду — сам посмотрю.
Ведущий: И вышел, а лиса его цап-царап и прочь от избушки.
Петух:	Ко-ко-ко-Котя! Ко-ко-ко-Котя! Несет меня Лиса, за темные леса. Спасите! Помогите!
Ведущий: Раз позвал, другой позвал, но кот не услышал. Вернулся Кот в избушку, а Петушка нет. Понял, что Лиса его унесла. Взял гусли, прихватил мешок и пошел Петушка искать.
Звучит музыка.
Ведущий: Нашел кот лисью нору, стал наигрывать да напевать около неё.
Кот: Трень, брень, гусельки! Трень, брень, звонкие!
Лиса: Сейчас погляжу, кто там меня зовет.
Ведущий: Вышла Лиса с петушком…
Кот: Видишь, Петя, сколько раз я давал тебе наказ
         Ты не слушал, убежал, и опять в беду попал,
           Но не плачь, тебя спасу и лисичку попрошу (ласково)
          Лисонька-Лиса, отпусти ты Петушка!
Лиса: Я согласна, так и быть, будем вместе дружно жить!
Петушок: Ох, Котя! Ох, спаситель мой!
                   Теперь всегда буду тебя слушаться,
                      Никаким обманным песням верить не буду.
Кот: То-то же, Петя!
Ведущий: И пошли они домой веселые и запели на радостях.
Кот, Петух и Лиса поют:	
			Каждый рад, коли лад, коли дружбою богат!
			Будем жить да поживать, слушать старшего,
			И не будет у нас горя страшного!

----------


## Anneska

Как можно обыграть "В лес с корзинкой"?
В принципе все может зависеть от количества детей.

Первый вариант
Если детей много, то всю группу можно поставить в хоровод,
а солисты по-очереди выходят из хоровода
и проигрывают каждый куплет:
1. В лес с корзинкой мы пойдем:
- идут с корзинками в противоположную сторону ото всего хоровода
(мини-хоровод) или свободно прогуливаются внутри хоровода.
2. Вот под елочкой грибок:
- те же дети с корзинками делают вид, что собирают грибы. Нагибаются, кладут в корзинку.
Добивайтесь спокойных, ритмичных движений.
Чтобы не было беганья и суматошного собирания грибов.
3. На поляне васильки:
- несколько детей выходят с венками (лучше из настоящих цветов) в руках.
Одевают венки на голову друг другу. Смотрят друг на друга (любуются).
Потом встают в общий хоровод.

Второй вариант
Если детей мало, то можно распределить на три подгруппы:
1. с корзинками - для первого куплета
2. с корзинками - для второго куплета
3. с венками - для третьего куплета.
Тогда все дети стоят на заднем плане и поют песню.
Каждая подгруппа выходит на своем куплете вперед и выполняет инсценировку
(как было написано выше).

----------


## лариса 25

Здравствуйте! хочу поделиться сценкой, которую мы показывали на родительском собрании. детей наряжали в костюмы взрослых (туфли на каблуках, парики и т.д.) На слова ведущего (под фоновую музыку) дети выходили, затем с юмором говорили свои реплики. Родителям очень понравилось, было весело смотреть на детей.
Мы в профессии играем.
1.	Вед.: У него серьезный вид,
СЮТом он руководит
И уже который год
Полон чемодан забот:
Что ребятам интересно,
Что они хотят узнать,
Что совместно, коллективно
Могут сделать и создать.

Мальчик: - Уважаемые гости, если вы мечтаете о личном самолете, обязательно приходите к нам в кружок авиамоделирования  и ваши мечты осуществятся.

2.	Вед.: Быть библиотекарем не просто,
Надо много книжек прочитать.
А еще ответить на вопросы
Книжные новинки где достать.
Надо знать, что нового в журналах,
Есть ли что в газетных новостях,
И для каждой книжки очень быстро
Нужный домик-полку отыскать.
А еще библиотекарь должен
Каждому ребенку другом стать,
И помочь ответы на вопросы
В добрых, мудрых книгах отыскать.

Девочка: - Уважаемые гости, внимание, литературная новинка! Вы не знаете, как преодолеть экономический кризис, тогда прочитайте сказку «Как колобок от кризиса убежал». Очень рекомендую!

3.	Вед.: Ей живется нелегко
У нее забот полно –
Все надо контролировать,
Все надо финансировать,
Проверить, свежее ль питанье
И как проходит воспитанье.
Но главное, заведующей чтоб быть,
Детишек надобно любить.

Девочка: - С родителями пообщалась, с детишками встретилась, пед.совет провела, с медработником поговорила, с бухгалтером обсудила, с завхозом встречалась, с поваром общалась. Что же дальше? А дальше начинаю все сначала.
4.	Вед.: Знает он про все болезни,
Что, кому, когда полезней.
Вы больны? Не беда,
Врач поможет вам всегда.
Мальчик: вы себя плохо чувствуете? Раздражительность, усталость? Это авитаминоз!
Пейте соки, ешьте фрукты
Каждый день и круглый год.
И тогда вы проживете
Без хлопот и без забот. 

5.	Вед.: Должность директора очень трудна,
Под силу не каждому она.
Необходимо много знать,
Чтоб школу всю в руках держать.
Знать нужно психологию,
И знать физиологию,
Быть докой в педагогике,
Риторике и логике.

Девочка (раздается звонок, достает телефонную трубку) : Да, дорогой! Какой дом?! У меня еще совещание, потом собрание, так что домой вернусь очень поздно!

В конце все дети еще раз выходят на поклон.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

* Детский садик для ежат    * 

  Мышка по полю бежал
   И ежиху повстречала:

   - Здравствуй, милая моя!
   Как здоровье, как семья

   Как ребята-малышата, 
   Ваши славные ежата?

      - Здравствуй, добрая соседка!
      Жалко видимся мы редко

      Вся семья моя здорова,
      А иду я от коровы.

     Теплым молочком на ужин
      Напоить детишек нужно.

      С малышами сладу нет -
      Поднимаются чуть свет.

      Целый день они резвятся
      И домой их не дозваться!

      - Приводите всех ежат 
      В наш веселый детский сад.

      Мы построили свой дом
      Под огромным старым пнем.

      С красной крышей, белой печкой,
      С разрисованным крылечком!

     - Сколько ж маленьких зверят
     Ходят в новый детский сад?

     - Есть у нас один енот –

     Он нам песенки поет!

     Два веселых лягушонка, 

     Длинноухих три зайчонка,

      Наших четверо мышат,

      То есть, десять малышат.

      Завтра примем в детский сад

      Непоседливых ежат.

      Будет праздник и веселье!

      Мы устроим новоселье.

      Будем петь и танцевать,

      Бегать, прыгать и играть!

      - Как я рада! В добрый час!

      Завтра утром ждите нас.

       Наши пятеро ежат

       Очень любят детский сад!

       Принесу я вам печенье,

       Торт с малиновым вареньем!

    - Ах, спасибо вам заранее!

   Так до завтра! До свидания!

     И раскланявшись друг дружке,

     Разбежались две подружки.

     Завтра праздник у ребят –

     Ждет их новый детский сад

----------


## dmakeeva73

Сценка к выпускному "Трудная задача".В середине зала стоит стол.За столом сидит ученик и решает задачу.Звучит тихая музыка.
Ученик:Я сижу,едва не плача,
Не решается задача!
(Вновь звучит музыка,ученик продолжает решать.К нему с палочкой в руках подходит дед).
Дед:Не грусти!
Ученик:Сказал мне дед...
Дед:Вместе мы найдем ответ!
(Присаживается к внуку,решает задачу вместе с ним)
Ученик:Два часа вдвоем сидели!
Дед:Ух,устали...(машет руками).
Вместе:Лбы вспотели!(Вытирают оба руками пот со лба).
Дед:Я сижу,едва не плача,не решается задача!
(Стучит кулаком по столу).
Ведущий:Вот такие трудные задачи попадаются у школьников!Ну ничего,наши ребята с ними справятся!Ведь недаром они такие находчивые и смекалистые.Вот убедитесь сами!
(игра)

----------


## NilaI

*Детская инсценировка «Детский сад для зверят»* 
Куклы: Еж, Собачка, Белка, Кошка, Медведь.
Баусова О.С. 

Ведущий
На опушке на лесной
Стоит домик расписной.
В этом доме – детский сад,
Детский сад не для ребят,
Детский сад для зверят.
Появляются на ширме Еж и Собачка.
Еж
Очень я похож на елку,
Как и елка, весь в иголках.
Я Еж-ежишка,
У меня в иголках пальтишко.
Собачка
Здравствуй, Ежик!
Давай с тобой поиграем.
Я - собачка Жучка,
Хвостик закорючкой.
Люблю бегать и скакать;
Давай-ка, Еж, с тобой играть!
Еж
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
Да давай поиграем, зачем
Тебе куда-то спешить, торопиться.
Лучше побегать, порезвиться.
Еж
Я же сказал тебе, что не могу. Я иду в детский сад, а в детский сад нельзя опаздывать.
Собачка
Вот заладил: детский сад, детский сад… А что это такое? Я про такое даже не слышала.
Еж
Детский сад – это очень интересно. Там можно многое узнать.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так все знаю. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Еж
Знаешь?.. А тогда скажи: Лиса – это какое животное, домашнее или дикое?
Собачка
Конечно, домашнее; дома с хозяином живет, никого не обижает, никого не кусает.
Еж
Эх, ты… Хорошо, Жучка, что ты сама не в лесу живешь да Лису не встречаешь. А то узнала бы ты, какая она добрая. Я на лесной дорожке как встречу Лису, сразу в клубок сворачиваюсь, а то ведь съест меня плутовка. И зайчата ее боятся. А ты говоришь, Лиса никого не обижает. Эх, ты…
А вот скажи: Овечка – это какое животное, дикое или домашнее?
Собачка
Овечка? Конечно, дикое. В лесу живет, на всех рычит, кусается. Я однажды ее встретила, так еле ноги унесла.
Еж
Ха-ха-ха! Ничего-то ты не знаешь! Вот Овечка-то никого не обижает, да и в лесу она не бывает. Беги лучше к себе во двор да посмотри: Овечка, как и ты, с хозяином живет, листочки, прутики жует.
Ну ладно. Некогда мне, заболтался я тут с тобой. Еще в детский сад опоздаю. Побегу. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
Убежал… Что же мне делать? С кем поиграть?
Появляется Белочка.
Белка
Я Белочка-красавица,
Мне сарафан мой нравится.
Встала рано я с утра,
В детский сад идти пора.
Собачка
Здравствуй, Белочка! Давай с тобой поиграем, побегаем, попрыгаем.
Белка
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
Детский сад, детский сад… И ты про то же! А тебе-то зачем туда?
Белка
Что ты! Детский сад – это так интересно! Там можно петь научиться.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так петь умею. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Белка
Умеешь?.. Ну тогда попробуй спеть. Я тебе играть буду, а ты точно-точно голосом звуки повторяй, высокие звуки от низких отличай.
Играет на барабане; раздаются низкие звуки – Собачка поет тонким голоском. Играет на металлофоне; раздаются высокие звуки – Собачка поет басом.
Белка
Ха-ха-ха! Совсем неверно ты поешь,
И не туда мелодию ведешь,
Хватит мне с тобою время проводить,
Надо в детский сад скорей спешить.
А то еще опоздаю. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
И эта убежала… Опять играть не с кем!
Появляется Кошка.
Кошка
Я мохнатенькая, я усатенькая,
Молоко пью, песенки пою:
Мяу, мяу…
Собачка
Привет, Мурка! Давай с тобой поиграем.
Кошка
Не могу с тобой играть.
Тороплюсь я в детский сад,
В детский сад для зверят.
Собачка
И ты в детский сад?! Вот странно: и зачем это?
Кошка
Зачем? Как это зачем?! Детский сад – это ведь так интересно! Там можно рисовать научиться.
Собачка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так ерунда! Я и так рисовать умею. Зачем еще в детский сад ходить?!
Кошка
А это мы сейчас проверим! Вот тебе разноцветные фломастеры и лист бумаги, нарисуй картинку о лете: какое летом яркое солнышко, какие красивые цветы, трава, бабочки…
Собачка рисует; но все цвета фломастеров подобраны неверно.
Кошка
Ха-ха-ха! Вот так рисунок, вот так картина о лете; не поймешь тут ничего на свете. Тебе даже ребята скажут, Жучка, что ты все перепутала на своем рисунке. Посмотрите, дети: что неправильно нарисовала Жучка?
Дети называют.
Кошка
Вот видишь, Жучка, рисовать тебе еще учиться и учиться. Ну ладно. Мне некогда тут с тобою болтать, я и так задержалась. В детский сад побегу. До свидания!
Уходит.
Собачка
Ох, опять я одна осталась, опять играть не с кем!
Появляется Медведь.
Медведь
Я лохматый бурый Мишка,
Мишке белому братишка.
Я умею реветь,
Свои песни громко петь:
Р-р-р…
Собачка
Здравствуй, Мишка! Давай с тобой поиграем, побегаем, поскачем.
Медведь
Давай! Побежали наперегонки!
Бегут, и Медведь выигрывает.
Собачка
Что-то у меня не получается быстро бегать. Давай лучше попрыгаем.
Медведь
Давай! Прыгать будем через обруч, договорились?
Прыгают, и Собачка застревает в обруче.
Собачка
Ой, что-то у меня опять ничего не получается. И где это ты, Мишка, так прыгать да бегать научился? Ты ведь вроде такой большой и неуклюжий!
Медведь
А я в детском саду зарядкой занимаюсь. Я еще и кувыркаться могу, смотри! (Кувыркается.) Ну ладно, Жучка, мне пора. Побегу в детский сад, а то меня уже там заждались.
Жучка (плачет)
Мишенька! Думала я, что все знаю, все умею: и петь, и рисовать, и бегать, и прыгать. А оказалось…
Медведь
Не плачь, Жучка. Пойдем лучше со мной в детский сад для зверят, там тебя всему научат. Там весело, интересно, там и поиграть можно, и порезвиться.
Жучка
А меня туда примут?
Медведь
Примут, конечно! Вытирай скорее слезы, да побежали быстрее, а то уже все зверюшки давно собрались. В детский сад опаздывать нехорошо!

----------


## Vik-hiolai

НА БАБУШКИНОМ ДВОРЕ

                                                                       Инсценировка Л. Исаевой Для детей 3-4-х лет

Развлечение проводится в зале (с музыкальным сопровождением) или в групповой комнате (без музыкального сопровождения).

Бабушкин двор: плоскостной дом высотой в рост взрослого, под окошком скамья, на одном конце скамьи лежит мягкая игрушка — кот. На другом конце — блюдце с молоком и плошка с зернами. Под скамьей корытце. Рядом с домом плетень или невысокий забор, перед ним игрушечные петушок, курочка, цыплята, а за ним — свинка, козлик (возле куста, оформленного искусственными листьями). Собачка (лучше заводная) спрятана от детей за домом. 

Дети сидят на стульях, расставленных полукругом.

Бабушка   (воспитательница)  выходит к детям.
Бабушка Детушки-малолетушки мои пришли. Здравствуйте! Будьте гостями. Садитесь. Знаете, кто на моем дворе живет? Всех вам сегодня пока¬жу. Живет у меня кот Васька. Ночью он мышей ловит, а днем на завалинке лежит, на солнышке греется и мурлычет.   Знаете как?

Дети отвечают.

Бабушка Позовите его.
Все зовут кота:  «Кис-кио.

Бабушка берет на руки кота, гладит его. Приглашает детей подойти и тоже погладить кота.
Бабушка А кто про кота Ваську расскажет?

Ребенок 1-й Как у нашего кота
Шубка очень хороша, Как у котика усы Удивительной красы, Глазки смелые, Зубки белые.

Ребенок 2-й Выйдет котя в огород — Всполошится весь народ, И петух и курица С деревенской улицы Станут котю угощать.

Бабушка Чем мы кота угостим? Дети отвечают и кормят кота из блюдца.

Бабушка   поет   русскую   народную    песню  " КОТ Васька".

Бабушка.  Живут на моем дворе курочка-рябушечка с цыплятами и петушок. Петушок меня по утрам будит. А курочка по двору ходит, зернышки ищет, цыпляток кличет.

Выходят двое детей и рассказывают  потешки.

Ребенок 1-й Курочка по сеничкам
похаживала, Деток-цыпляток
уговаривала: — Вы не бегайте, цыплятки,
по дворику, Не ищите вы зерен
у заборика! К заборику гусак
подбирается, Цыпляток щипать
собирается.

 Бабушка исполняет  песню   «Курочка-рябушечка».

Ребенок 2-й
Идет, идет петушок,	Сам рано встает
Набок гребешок,	И другим спать не дает.
Красная бородка,	На заборах сидит,
Костяная головка.	Больше всех кричит.

Бабушка Чем угостим курочку с  цыплятами  и
петушка?

Дети берут со скамьи плошку, сыплют воображаемые зернышки   и  приговаривают:    «Цып-цып-цып».
Все   дети   исполняют   русскую   народную   игру «Петушок».

Дети двигаются стайкой по залу, высоко поднимая ноги, размахивают руками (показывая, как петушок машет крыльями) и кричат: «Ку-ка-ре-ку!» Из домика выбегает собачка и лает. Дети убегают и рассаживаются на стулья. Бабушка прогоняет собачку: «Жучка, на место».

Проводится    игра    «На    птичьем    дворе».

Бабушка делит детей на три группы — «уточки», «гуси», «куры».

Бабушка	Наши уточки с утра —

Дети	Кря-кря-кря, кря-кря-кря!

Бабушка	Наши гуси из пруда —

Дети	Га-га-га, га-га-га!

Бабушка	Наши курочки в окно —

Дети	Ко-ко-ко, ко-ко-ко!

Бабушка А как Петя-петушок Ранним-рано поутру Нам споет?

Все дети Ку-ка-ре-ку!

Бабушка предлагает детям отгадать загадку: «Хвост крючком, нос пятачком». После ответа детей Бабушка показывает детям свинку.

Бабушка Вот она, свинка Ненила. По двору хо¬дит, пятачком землю роет и хрюкает.   Знаете как?

Дети отвечают.

Выходит один ребенок и рассказывает потешку:
Свинка Ненила.	        Ходит бочком,
Сыночка хвалила:	Ушки торчком,
«То-то хорошенький,      Хвостик крючком, То-то пригоженький.        Нос пятачком».
Ставит свинку возле корытца, кормит.

Бабушка Кто это у меня в садике ходит, травку щиплет и кричит:  «Мэ-э-э»?

Дети отвечают.   Бабушка ставит игрушку ближе к детям.

Выходит один  ребенок и   рассказываем потешку:

Привяжу я козлика.         Стой, не бодайся.
К белой березке.	             Белая березка,
 Стой, мой козлик,       Стой, не качайся.

Дети свободно группируются вокруг Бабушки. Бабушка   проводит   игру   с   пением   «Идет коза»

Дети и бабушка прощаются.

----------


## jarinka

> девочки  помогите  найти  инсценировку "  Как  Маша  поссорилась  с  подушкой"  пожалуйста!!!!


http://lit.lib.ru/l/lebedewa_g/kakma...odushkoy.shtml

----------


## Жюли

Предлагаю использовать, как часть праздника номер с мушкетерами, довольно известные стихи, но когда мальчишки в костюмах и со шпагами очень здорово проходит. Здесь два варианта, один для 8 марта, а другой для выпускного(тоже не за горами).

НА 8 МАРТА
Музыка: «Пора-пора-порадуемся…» Выход мушкетеров.
Разрешите представиться, я Д-Артаньян, а это мой друзья.
- Атос
- Портос
- Аримис
Д-Артаньян: Наш девиз «Один за всех»
Все: И все за одного!
ДАртаньян: 
Мамы, бабушки и тети
Вы у нас в большом почете
Не найдешь другой причины
Чтоб собрались, мы мужчины
Все мы вместе здесь сейчас
Все:
Потому что любим Вас!
Атос:
Если бал бы я девчонкой
Я б не бегал, не скакал
А весь вечер вместе с мамой
Не стесняясь танцевал
Портос:
Если бал бы я девчонкой
Я бы время не терял
А весь день без передышки
Вместе с мамой рисовал
Арамис:
Если был бы я поэтом
Я стихи писать бы стал
И с утра до самой ночи
Ч бы маме их читал
Д-Артаньян:
Вот о чем подумал я
Что же получается?
Если был бы я девчонкой
Хрупкой маленькой и тонкой
Атос:
Если был бы ты девчонкой
В юбочке с кудрявой челкой
Если были все девчонками
В рюшках, в бантиках с оборками
Портос:
Если не было мальчишек
Что тогда бы с нами вышло?
Кто бы взял о них заботу
Делал трудную работу?
Арамис:
Кто бы строил, рыл, копал
Кто б их грудью защищал
В небе, на земле, в пехоте
На границе и в Морфлоте!
Все: 
Нет друзья наш путь один
Славный доблестных мужчин!  

Песня: «Ты не бойся, мама я стобой».


НА ВЫПУСКНОМ


Д-Артаньян:
Здравствуйте, дамы и господа!
Мы встретились снова!
Друзья, я поздравляю вас 
С поступленьем в первый класс!

Атос: (обращается к родителям)
Мы рады также и за Вас
Что Вы идете в первый класс
Посмотрите справа, слева
Может там сидит сейчас
Тот сосед по парте слева
Что за косички дергал Вас!
Школьные годы чудесные
Не раз вы повторяли:
Все:
Теперь все эти чудеса
Мы узнаем сами!
Портос:
Каждый день у нас заботы
Скоро в школу мы пойдем
И рисуем, и читаем,
И танцуем, и поем,
Мимо каши и ватрушек
Просто так мы не пройдем
Не волнуйтесь, мамы, папы
В школе мы не пропадем!
Арамис:
Мы повзрослели все теперь
Мы многое узнали
Здесь в мир, всем нам 
Открылась дверь
Чтоб смело мы шагали
Стал детский сад
Всем нам родным
Как будто мамин взгляд,
Но бьют часы - расстаться с ним
Они нам всем велят!
Д-Артаньян:
Под шелист листьев сентября
Войде6м мы в первый класс
Но не забудем мы про Вас,
Все:
А Вы, Вы вспоминайте нас!

----------

marimarigold (14.01.2018)

----------


## musitan

Когда-то инсценировала песню «Семечки» (услышала в запись на кассете, подобрала)

Мальчик и Девочка сидят на лавочке, в руках кульки. У девочки внутри кулька нарезанная из бумаги шелуха. На вступление «грызут семечки»

1.То не утки крякают, не лягушки квакают  (Мальчик)
   Это с миленьким вдвоем громко семечки грызем (девочка)

ПРИПЕВ: Семечки, семечки  в мешке принес их Сенечка  (Девочка)
            Летом ночка коротка съели только пол мешка  (Мальчик)

2.Вот уж солнышко встает, я грызу, она грызет (Мальчик)
   Подоить пора козу, он грызет, и я грызу  (Девочка)

ПРИПЕВ: Семечки, семечки, зачем теряю времечко
            У такого жениха в сердце только шелуха.  (Девочка высыпает на Мальчики шелуху,
             Мальчик обижается и уходит в домик или за ширму)

3.	(Девочка поет и метет веником)
   Наши парни молодцы дарят милым леденцы
   Я ж несчастная одна лузгать семечки должна

ПРИПЕВ:  Семечки, семечки мету с крылечка веничком
	Вижу Сеня из ворот, ой! Снова семечки несет!  (Мальчик с больши мешком на плече подходит к девочке, ставит мешок)

4.А недавно Сеня мне сделал предложение  (Девочка)
   Приходи хозяйкой в дом, мы забавно погрызем (Мальчик)

ПРИПЕВ:   Семечки?  (Девочка)
              Семечки!  (мальчик)
              А я сказала Сенечке; лучше буду век одна, но без мужа грызуна! (Девочка)

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2211889m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

А может у кого-то есть минусовка? Поделитесь!

----------

Lisma (24.03.2016)

----------


## BETT1

Интересным моментом на празднике может стаь "ПОКАЗ МОД"
Вед.:Сейчас вы увидите показ моделей одного из ведущих модельеров мира.Дни высокой моды в городе.....
1.Мы предлагаем вашему вниманию коллекцию повседневной одежды,в этом сезоне оченьактуальны карманы,мы назвали такое направление "Все ношу с собой"Посмотрите как это удобно (На одежде нашиты большие карманы,в которых лежат разные вещи,игрушки.
2.А сейчас предоставляем вашему вниманию ансамбли для песочницы.Интересная цветовая гамма,фактура ткани и аксессуары дают понять окружающим,что не стоит ломать чужие песочные куличики (Выходят мальчики одетые в черные футболки,черные жилетки,черные очки,в руках ведерки и совочки.
3.В заключении нашего показа посмотрите вечерние наряды для коктеля.В этом сезоне модны платья из шелка,шифона всех цветов и оттенков.Главным дополнением является "Слюнявчик",который не только спасет наряд от жирных пятен,но и привлечет к вам всеобщее внимание.

----------


## девчушка-веселушка

Здравствуйте, девочки! Я новичок, хочу попросить вас о помощи. Не за горами выпускной, может быть у кого- нибудь есть весёлая сценка, пожалуйста поделитесь. Я выложу небольшую сценку, она была напечатана в старом дошкольном воспитании, я её немного переделала, вот что получилось.                                       Инсценировка « Кто главней?»
( на середину зала выходят карандаш и тетрадь)
Карандаш:    Нам пора идти тетрадь,
                       Мы же можем опоздать
                       Детский сад не рядом,
                       Торопиться надо.
( к ним подходит кисточка)
Кисточка:     Кто сказал про детский сад?
Карандаш:   Все об этом говорят.
Кисточка:     Я сама туда иду,
                      Но дороги не найду.
Карандаш:   Прямо, прямо и направо,
                      А потом через канаву,
                      В переулок, а потом,
                      А потом увидишь дом, 
                      Там деревья в три ряда.
                      А зачем тебе туда?
Кисточка:     Как зачем? Не знаешь разве?
                      У ребят сегодня праздник!
                      Познакомиться хочу,
                      Рисовать их научу.
                      Я большая мастерица!
Карандаш:   Хватит кисточка хвалиться.
                      Вот, что я тебе скажу,
                      Я с ребятами дружу,
                      Каждый день с утра пораньше,
                      В школу с ними я хожу,
                      Потому что в школе им                                                                                            
                      Карандаш необходим.
Тетрадь:       Разберёмся по порядку,
                       Для чего нужна тетрадка?
                       Чтоб писать и рисовать,
                       Значит главное тетрадь!
( в это время подходят счёты, дневник и букварь)
Кисточка:     Что же вы молчите счёты?
                      Или спорить нет охоты?
Счёты:          Мы считаем, мы считаем,
                      Прибавляем, вычитаем.
                      И конечно первый класс
                      Не обходится без нас.
Дневник:      Верный друг мой ученик
                     Самый главный я – дневник!

Тетрадь:      Ты дневник для пап и мам,
                      Всех расставишь по местам.
                      Кого в угол ставить, 
                      Кого гулять отправить.
Букварь:       Прекратите разговоры 
                      И не нужные слова.
                      У ребят от ваших споров
                      Разболиться голова.
                      Я научу их книжки читать,
                      Я научу их буквы писать.
                      Разные буквы есть в алфавите,
                      Я всех главнее, как не крутите!
Ведущая:      Не спорьте, милые друзья.
                      Вы вместе целая  семья,
                      И в школе очень вы нужны,
                      Все одинакого важны,
                      Школьнику помочь вам надо,
                      Дружбою своей ребята.
Все:               Будем дружить ребята мы с вами,0
                      А вы аккуратно обращайтесь с нами.
                      Если не будете рвать и ломать,
                      Поможем учиться вам только  на 5!!!

----------


## katinni

Вот сценка к выпускному. Может кому пригодится. 
*ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА  «ТРИ  ПОДРУГИ»*
Ведущий: 	
Три подруги в день весенний                                  	                                             
Были в милом настроенье.                                                                                                                 
На скамейке ворковали                                                                                                       
И о будущем мечтали.
1-я подруга:  	
Вот когда я подрасту,                                                                                                                              
Сразу замуж я пойду.                                                                                                                           
Мужа выберу, как папа,                                                                                                     
Чтоб меня встречал у трапа.                                                                                           
Ах, забыла я сказать:                                                                                                        
Буду в небе я летать.    
Стюардессой стать хочу,                                                                                                             
В самолете полечу.
2-я подруга:  	
Ты не отвлекайся, (Имя 1-й подруги)!                                                                                                             
Что там дальше не забыла?
1-я подруга:	
А потом я стану мамой                                                                                                                          
И скажу тебе я прямо,                                                                                                                             
Что своих детей, (Имя 2-й подруги),                                                                                                          
Я не буду пичкать кашей                                                                                                   
Буду их водить в кино,                                                                                                     
Покупать им эскимо.  
2-я подруга: 	
Вот твоей бы дочкой стать!
1-я подруга: 	
Можно только помечтать!
2-я подруга: 	
Я ж хочу артисткой стать,                                                                                                         
Чтоб на сцене выступать.                                                                                                                              
Чтоб цветы всегда дарили,                                                                                         
Обо мне лишь говорили,                                                                                                                    
Чтоб в кино меня снимали,                                                                                                
Роли главные давали.                                                                                                         
Много б денег получала,                                                                                                                      
Что хочу – все б покупала!                                                                                                                
Почему же ты молчишь,                                                                                         
Ничего не говоришь? (Обращается к 3-й подруге).
3-я подруга: 	
В школе буду я учиться,                                                                              	    
Обещаю не лениться,                                                                                                  
Потому, как подрасту –                                                                                   
Стать ученой я хочу.                                                                                                                                
И компьютер изучить,                                                                                                                      
С математикой дружить,                                                                                                 
Географией владеть,                                                                                                  
Чтобы мир весь посмотреть.                                                                    	    
Геометрию и русский,                                                                                          
Биологию, английский                                                                                                            
В школе нужно изучить,                                                                                  
Чтобы самой умной быть!
Ведущий:   	
Вот такие эти дети,                                                                                                             
Всё хотят познать на свете.                                                                                  
Пожелаем им удачи,                                                                                                             
Чтоб решили все задачи!

----------


## надежда владимировна

Девочки, может у кого есть еще интересные сценки для выпускного? Нашла только вот такую :
.
Первокл. Целый день училась в школе
Как ученье надоело!
Словно птичка я в неволе
Там и прыгала ,и пела.
Не играла в куклы, в мяч -
Надоело все хоть плач!
Будьте милосердны 
К бедной первоклашке
Будьте все усердны
Заданье на бумажке!

Папе. Ты ,папуля, не ленись,
Математикой займись(дает учебник).

Дедушке. Эй ,дедуля, хватит спать!
Берись салфетку вышивать(дает салфетку).

Бабушке. Ты ,бабуля, все бросай
За меня буквар читай(дает буквар).
А мне с девчонками пора
Гонять собак среди двора.(звучит " То ли еще будет").

Баб-ка. И за что мне наказанье
В букваре читать заданье.

Папа. (достает калькулятор, считает , пишет.)
Учителя не знают меры,
Какие сложные примеры?!

Дед-ка. Я исколол себе все пальцы-
Салфетку вышивал на пяльцах.

Входит мама с сумкой, за ней вбегает дочка с мячом.
Мама. С работы только что пришла
Дочурка, как твои дела?
Уроки сделала ,сверчок?
Давай сюда свой дневничок.

Дочь. Не буду даже начинать-
Скоро ночь, пора мне спать!
Я отдых чесно заслужила,
Я всех заданьем нагрузила.
Мое последнее заданье –
Тебе осталось рисованье.
А я зеваю, так зеваю,
Что просто стоя засыпаю.

Мама. Что это такое, стыд и срам,
Уроки каждый должен делать сам.
Чтобы в этой жизни все понять
Ты должна читать, писать,считать.

Ты, дочурка, не ленись
И за ученики садись.
Сама рисуй, сама читай
И математику решай!

Делу время…..(отходит отбирает ученики у бабы….).

Дед. Баба. Папа. Что это такое просто жуть
Ни гулять ребенку нив здохнуть.
Целый день сиди учи урок,
Чтобы был доволен педагог.

Мама . Ты дочурка не ленись
И за ученики садись
Сама рисуй, сама читай.
И математику решай.

Делу время……
Мама. Тот кто хочет много знать
И Вего добиться
В школе должен каждый день
Сам всегда трудиться.

Баб-ка. Наша мама как всегда права
Очень справедливые слова.
Ты теперь уж взрослая у нас
Потому, что ходиш в первый класс.

Дочь. Стало стыдно слушать мне упреки.
Сяду я и сделаю уроки
Всегда помогут мне,
Всегда дадуть совет
Мама , папа, бабушка и дед.
Постараюсь в школе так учиться
Чтобы мной они могли гордиться.

----------

Akat1954 (13.04.2018), Задор_Инка (22.04.2021)

----------


## katinni

Спасибо!

ИНСЦЕНИРОВКА «ПЕТЯ ИДЁТ  В  ШКОЛУ».
1-й ребенок: 	У Петруши нынче праздник:                                                                                                 Наш Петруша – первоклассник!                                                                                               Он по улице идет, удивляя весь народ.
2-й ребенок: 	Только… Петя не один.                                                                                                               Кто за Петей? Поглядим.                                                                                                 Кто за Петей ковыляет?
Бабушка: Бабушка!
1-й ребенок: Кто кряхтит, но догоняет?
Дедушка: Дедушка!
2-й ребенок: 	Нам скажите, почему                                                                                                      Прицепились вы к нему?                                                                                                        Разве Петя – паровоз,                                                                                                           Что вагончики привёз?
Мама: А кто рубашку застегнёт?
Дети: (все) Сам!
Папа: А кто портфельчик понесет?
Дети: (все) Сам!
Бабушка: Кто маслом булочку помажет?
Дети: (все) Сам!
Дедушка: Кто ботиночки завяжет?
Дети: (все) Сам!
Мама: Но он, же ещё маленький!
Папа: Но он, же еще слабенький!
Бабушка: Он такой изнеженный!
Дедушка: Он такой болезненный!
Мама: 	Пожалейте вы его,                                                                                                                       Первоклашку моего!
Папа: 	Отпросился я с работы,                                                                                                                           Чтобы взять его заботы! 
Бабушка: 	Отощает мой внучок –                                                                                                                   Дам ему я пирожок!
Дедушка:  Пропустите на урок –                                                                                    		     Завяжу ему шнурок!
1-й ребенок: 	Это – просто ерунда,                                                                                                                  Не годится никуда.                                                                                     		 Заберем его от вас,                                                                                                            Проходи, Петрушка, в класс!
2-й ребенок: 	Скоро будет Петя вам                                                                                                      Отвечать на все: «Я сам!»                                                                                                                   Кто историю узнал,                                                                                                                     Тот на ус свой намотал! 
Дети:   	Не похожи, будьте, дети,                                                                                                                         На такого вот на Петю! 
Дети кланяются и садятся на свои места, атрибуты оставляют на столике.[/LEFT]

----------

natali64 (17.03.2019)

----------


## 123Mama456

> Сценка к выпускному "Трудная задача".
> (игра)


Если не трудно, расскажите, какая игра? Спасибо!

----------


## надежда владимировна

Думаю, можно после этой сценки вставить математические задачки, а затем провести игру : "Стройся в ряд";
когда детям раздают 2 или 3 комплекта цифр разного цвета,на 1 ч.-дети танцуют ,на 2.ч- занимают место в  
"цифровом ряду".(Заранее с детьми договариваемся где строятся "зеленные, синие, красные цифры."

 Ведущая 1.                           Я хочу у вас узнать
                            Как умеете считать?
                            Начинаются веселые минутки
                            Мои математические шутки.
Ведущий 2:   1.  На плетень взлетел петух,
                            Повстречал еще там двух
                            Сколько стало петухов?
                            У кого ответ готов? (3)
                        2. Шесть веселых медвежат
                            За малиной в лес спешат.
                            Но один малыш устал
                            От товарищей отстал,
                            А теперь ответ найди
                            Сколько мишек впереди. (5)
                       3.  Раз по лесу ежик шел,
                            На обед грибы нашел:
                            Два – под березкой,
                            Два – под осиной.
                           Сколько их будет
                            В плетеной корзине? (4)
Ведущая :         Всем на свете передам-
                            Удалось решить их вам.

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*ПРАВИЛА ПОВЕДЕНИЯ В ТЕАТРЕ В СТИХАХ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ*
*Если ты пришёл в театр, 
Себя культурно там веди: 
Не кричи, не шуми, 
Спокойно ты везде ходи. 

К гардеробу подойди, 
Вежливо ты попроси 
Пальто у тебя принять. 
Не забудь же номерок с собою взять. 

Когда с родными ты идёшь в театр, 
Всегда чистый выбирай наряд. 
Тебе самому приятно, 
И мальчик, сидящий рядом, тоже будет рад. 

Когда артисты будут выступать, 
Сказку показывать им не мешай. 
Хлопай им за выступление, 
Подари букет цветов весенних. 

В перерыве, который называется антракт, 
Не делай ты вот так: 
Зрителей при выходе локтями не толкай, 
В буфете не кричи: «Дай, мне дай!».

В зале, где артисты выступают,
Не жуют, фантики от конфет на пол не бросают. 
Сказку запомнить стараются, 
А после друзьям рассказать её пытаются.*

----------

lenik (16.12.2018), LENOHKAAAF (15.11.2016), svetsvet (15.03.2016)

----------


## Suponina

Сценка на выпускной.


Сценка «Лентяй и подружка-подушка»
(На кровати лежит и храпит Лентяй. К его голове прикреплена подушка)
Вед: В кровати кто это лежит
И спросонья говорит?

Лентяй: Эх, жестокая судьба!
Все замучили меня!

(К Лентяю подходит Бабушка)
Бабушка: Просыпайся, миленький,
Вставай скорей, родименький!
Чтобы быть всегда здоровым
Отожмись пять раз от пола,
Наклонись и подтянись,
Полотенцем оботрись.

Лентяй (недовольно): Просыпайся, миленький,
Вставай скорей, родименький.
Эх, жестокая судьба!
Все замучили меня!
(Бабушка отходит в сторону. К Лентяю подбегает Мама)
Мама: Надо в школу поспешить,
Чтоб предметы изучить.
Чтоб уметь считать, писать...

Лентяй: Мне милей всего кровать!
Не хочу совсем вставать!

Мама: Я тебя сама умою, и постель твою накрою,
Твой портфель я соберу и до школы провожу.
В классе ждут тебя друзья...

Лентяй: Ох, отстаньте от меня!
Есть у меня подружка - мягкая подушка.
(Бабушка и Мама берутся за головы, ахают, охают, качают головой)
Бабушка: Горе, что ни говори!
Что же ждет нас впереди?
Мама: Неучем останется,
Будет в жизни маяться!

Лентяй: Эх, жестокая судьба!
Ладно, ладно, встану я!
(Лентяй встаёт с постели, ощупывает свою голову, пугается, пытается оторвать подушку, но у него ничего не получается)

Мама: Кто поможет нам теперь?
Бабушка: Доктора зови скорей!

(Мама идёт к телефону. Бабушка успокаивает внука)
Бабушка: Мой внучонок дорогой, успокойся, я с тобой!
Хорошо, что лишь подушка приросла к твоей макушке.
Если б приросла кровать, ты не смог бы даже встать!

(Лентяй начинает рыдать, Бабушка гладит его по подушке на голове)
Мама (говорит по телефону) Милый доктор, приходите,
Сына от беды спасите.
К его кругленькой макушке
Приросла па-па-подушка!
(Мама всхлипывает, заикается, вытирает слёзы. опускает трубку, подходит к сыну. Все трое обнимаются и рыдают. Входит Доктор)
Доктор (слушает фонендоскопом): Так, послушаем ребёнка.
Вот печёнка, селезёнка…
Теперь налево повернись.
Носа языком коснись.

(Лентяй выполняет всё, что говорит Доктор. Доктор трогает подушку.
Доктор: Теперь диагноз вам скажу, думаю, не удивлю.
Ленивис, лодырис, дружок, -
Нехотения итог.

(Лентяй со страхом повторяет слова)
Лентяй: Ленивис, лодырис?

Доктор: Крепко приросла подушка,
Не оттянешь от макушки.
Вам совет я дам такой:
Надо резать! С головой!
(Доктор энергичным движением проводит ребром руки по горлу. Бабушка отталкивает Доктора от Лентяя).
Бабушка: Нет, не дам, не трогай внука!
Доктор: То за лень ему наука!
Вед: На защиту Бабка встала.
Хлоп! И в обморок упала!

(Мама её поднимает, машет платочком)
Доктор (чешет затылок): Есть ещё один совет.
Говорить вам или нет?
Бабушка: Нету силушки моей,
Говорите поскорей!
Доктор (грозит пальцем): Если бросишь ты лениться,
Если ты пойдешь учиться,
Чудо вновь произойдет,
И подушка отпадёт!

(Доктор, Бабушка и мама уходят)
Лентяй: Значит, надо постараться,
Чтоб с подушкою расстаться.
Сам рубашку я надену
И займусь скорее делом:
Сделаю зарядку (делает несколько движений),
В портфель сложу тетрадки (берёт ранец, одевает),
В комнате всё приберу (поправляет постель)
На уроки побегу!
(Лентяй уходит из зала. За спиной у него ранец, на голове – подушка)

Вед: Всё Лентяй наш выполняет, и подушка отпадает!
(Вбегает Лентяй без подушки)
Лентяй: Нет подушки, красота!
Здравствуй, школа! Здравствуй, я!

Вед: Молодец!
Никогда ты не ленись, всегда трудись и хорошо учись!
(Герои сценки выходят на поклон)

----------

oxanaageeva (04.04.2017), мальвина19 (02.01.2019)

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

*Музыкальную подборку, текст и видео можно скачать ЗДЕСЬ*

----------

Лилия60 (13.10.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (07.11.2019)

----------


## strelka_64

Я не музыкальный руководитель, но думаю, что может быть, кому-то пригодится сценка, найденная в инете.

Инсценировка «Три мамы»
Девочка играет с куклой. 
Девочка: Ах, ты дочка, дочка Маша, Ты опять не ела кашу, Хватит маму огорчать (показывает на себя), Не пойдём гулять опять (грозит пальцем). 
Входит мама девочки. 
Мама: Таня, убирай игрушки,
Доставай свою подушку.
Хватит маму огорчать (показывает на себя),
Ты должна уж крепко спать.
Всё в портфеле? Всё в порядке?
Завтра не забудь тетрадки! (грозит пальцем).
Входит бабушка. Девочка оставляет куклу, берёт подушку. Бабушка и мама отходят в сторону. 
Бабушка: Света, ты посуду мыла,
Чашки в шкаф убрать забыла. 
И ребёнка наругала,
Дай ей лучше одеяло!
Хватит маму огорчать (показывает на себя),
Мне пришлось всё убирать (грозит пальцем).
Девочка: Мамами быть нелегко,
И скажу вам прямо:
В возрасте любом нужна
Всем нам наша мама!

----------


## Olgica

Делали к выпускному празднику для песни "Куклы"

Из-под стола выбирается Попрыгунья:
Апчхи! До чего же надоело сидеть в этом пыльном ящике! Такая теснота! Вот и юбочка моя вся помялась. (разглаживает наряд, оглядывается)
А мне здесь нравится! Ух-ты!
поет:
 Попрыгунья –стрекоза,
Любопытные глаза,
Как юла люблю крутиться,
Мне на месте не сидится!

Смех и шутки каждый день,
Веселиться мне не лень!
Я, поверьте, да-да-да!  
Не скучаю никогда!

Нужно срочно позвать сюда Умницу и Тихоню!
Эй, подружки! Вы еще здесь? Выходите, не бойтесь! 

Умница Зачем же так шуметь, Попрыгунья?
              Ты отвлекла меня от очень важного занятия!
поет:
 Хоть о чем спросите вдруг,
Знаю обо всем вокруг!
О морях и океанах,
городах и  дальних странах,

Целый день пишу, считаю
Просто отдыха не знаю!
Я учусь, учусь, учусь,
К новым знаниям стремлюсь
(что-то записывает в блокнотик)

Попрыгунья: ( заглядывает в блокнот) Опять, небось,  задачки решала! Скукотища! (зевает) 
Умница: Знаешь, Попрыгунья, и  тебе не помешало бы выучить таблицу умножения!
Попрыгунья: Выучу-выучу! Когда - нибудь. Ты лучше посмотри, как здесь здорово!
Умница: Действительно, здесь намного интереснее, чем в нашем ящике! И, посмотри, какие замечательные дети на нас смотрят. Наверное, мы им нравимся?
Попрыгунья: Вот видишь, я же тебе говорила! Нужно позвать Тихоню!
Умница: Сейчас позовем! Тс-с-с!
(подкрадываются к ящику)
Вместе: Тихоня!  Выходи!
Тихоня: Нет, не выйду!
Вместе: Ну почему?
Тихоня. Я боюсь!
Вместе: Не бойся, выходи! Здесь безопасно! 







Тихоня (поет)
Я совсем не забияка,
 А тихоня и бояка.
В уголочке я сижу,
и от шороха дрожу,
Потому что страшно мне
Даже в тихой тишине,
Вот бы мне бы смелой стать,
Чтоб бояться перестать!

Тихоня . А может быть вернемся назад, здесь все такое незнакомое!
Вместе. Ну и что? Скоро привыкнешь!
Тихоня. А еще мы сами по себе! Смотрите, нас никто не дергает за ниточки!
Умница. Действительно!
Попрыгунья: Ничего себе!
Поют:
На сцене я жизнью живу настоящей,
Мне светит в лицо оживляющий луч,
А там за кулисами маленький ящик,
В  который меня запирают на ключ!
Припев:
По ниточке, по ниточке,
Ходить я не желаю,
Отныне я, отныне я,
Отныне я живая!
К рукам моим тянутся тонкие нити,
 как будто без них я со сцены сорвусь, 
Поймите вы все, непременно поймите,
Без нитей невидимых я обойдусь!

Но песни последней, последняя нота,
Уже прозвучала и стихнет сейчас,
Но снова за ниточку дергает кто-то,
Меня, уводя за кулисы от вас!

Вместе: Ура! Свобода!  
Попрыгунья: Давайте же скорее примерим новые шляпки!
Тихоня. Стойте! А мы ничего не забыли?
Умница: Ну конечно, забыли!
Попрыгунья: Точно, забыли!
Считают: раз, два, три! 
         Поклон.

----------


## katinni

1-й ребенок:	У меня растут года,
	Будет и семнадцать.
	Кем работать мне тогда?
	Чем мне заниматься?
2-й ребенок:	Буду книги я читать,
	К знаниям стремиться.
	Чтобы очень умной стать,
	Ездить за границу.
3-й ребенок:	А я очень стать хочу
	Топ-моделью броской.
	Но бабуля говорит,
	Что они все «доски».
4-й ребенок:	А я буду шоумен,
	Весь усатый, яркий.
	Буду колесо крутить,
	Получать подарки.
5-й ребенок:	Шоуменом хорошо,
	А певцом быть лучше.
	Я бы в Басковы пошел,
	Пусть меня научат!
6-й ребенок:	А я хочу, как Галкин, петь,
	Я могу, я справлюсь!
	Может, Алле Пугачевой
	Тоже я понравлюсь!
5-й ребенок:	Ой, не думай ты о ней,
	Время тратишь даром.
	Ты для Аллы Пугачевой
	Уже очень старый!
7-й ребенок:	Воспитателем я б стала,
	Пусть меня научат!
4-й ребенок:	Ты подумала, вообще?
	Нервы ведь замучат!
8-й ребенок:	Буду я работать
	Президентом нашим.
	Запрещу по всей стране
	Манную я кашу!
9-й ребенок:	За меня мечтает мама,
	Папа, бабушка, друзья…
	Только парень я упрямый – 
	Поддаваться им нельзя.
	Все дают советы
	Мне наперебой.
	Несмотря на это,
	Буду я самим собой!
1-й ребенок:	Мы стихи вам прочитали,
	Хлопайте, старайтесь.
	Это вы нас воспитали,
	Вот и разбирайтесь!

----------


## tyty812

С довольствием поделюсь сказкой!
Музыкальное оформление по Вашему усмотрению)))))))УДачи
Сказка для детей
«Самая красивая»
Автор Т.В.Кузьмина
Персонажи:
Белка
Лиса
Дочка лесника - Катя
Медвель
Ежик
Бабочки -2
Кузнечик
Муравей
Божьи коровки

Действие происходит на лесной полянке. Из  дверей на которой написано «Парикмахерская» выходит Белка. У нее модная прическа, на шее бусы из еловых шишек. Из двери напротив, где написано «Лесное ателье» выходит Лиса. На Лисе платье с кружевами, длинные перчатки.
Лиса и Белка встречаются.
Лиса: - Здравствуй ,Белка, как дела?
Белка: - В парикмахерской была
Привела себя в порядок
Маникюр мой очень ярок
Я хочу тебе признаться
Что в кино хочу сниматься
Даже песню сочинила
Вот послушай, очень мило…
Поет: ( на мотив песни «Самая счастливая» Ибряев, Кондрашенко)
…в заграничном фильме
Роль я получу
Золушку сыграю, если захочу
Туфли золотые будут у меня
Самая красивая, ну ,конечно я!
Самая красивая, ну конечно Я!
Лиса: -Ну, подумаешь  в кино!
Красивей я все равно
Я по телеку снималась и не раз
Вот послушай лучше ,Белка, мой романс
Поет: (на мотив романса «На заре ты ее на буди» )
Я ,Лиса, ни к чему тут слова
Как красивы мои кружева
От Кардена мой славный наряд
Я  - красавица, все говорят……
Белка поет : 
Не говори что ты лучше меня
Не говори, не говори
И не проси, чтоб хвалила тебя
И не проси, и не проси….
Лиса и Белка обиженно посмотрев, друг на друга отходят в разные стороны…..
На поляне появляется Еж.
Белка (обращается к Ежу) : 
Серый Еж, колючий Еж,
Ты давно в лесу живешь
Ты ответь нам поскорей
Кто красивей всех зверей - Я?!
Лиса: Или Я?!
Еж обходит их со всех сторон, рассматривает.
Еж: Я скажу Вам ,между прочим
Что красивы Вы не очень
Ведь у Вас иголок нет
А в иголках весь секрет
Они выручат в беде
Хочешь, Лисонька тебе подарю иголку?
Лиса: Что в иголке толку?
Не люблю я вышивать
Шить и шапочки вязать
Иголку возьмешь – перчатки порвешь
Еж: Может Белочка тебе иголка пригодится?
Белка: Шить артистке не годится
Вдруг нечаянно уколюсь
В главной роли не снимусь
Еж: Что ж тогда решайте сами,
Кто красивей? Кто умней?
Очень занят я делами
Мне идти пора скорей.
ЕЖ уходит…..
Лиса: До свиданья, До свиданья,…..
Он просто на мои сережки не обратил внимания!
Белка: Да Ежик и меня обидел
Он маникюра не увидел
А то сказал бы : Белка, ты, - королева красоты!

Появляется  Медведь. К нему подбегает Лиса.
Лиса: рассуди ты нас Медведь
Да  по- честному ответь
Ты ответь нам поскорей 
Кто красивей всех зверей?
Я ?!
Белка: или Я ?!
Медведь : Красивей? Подумать надо!!!
Видите ,лежит коряга?
Ну-ка Белочка беги
 И корягу убери
Чтоб б нам больше не мешалась
Белка: Ой, какая Мишка жалость
Коль корягу подниму
То прическу  я помну
На коряге Грязь и плесень
Сразу маникюр облезет
Медведь: я ты ,Лисонька, попробуй!
Лиса: Для работы надо робу.
А не  то я кружева перепачкаю с утра
Медведь: Ах ,Вы горе неумехи
Вам бы только в объектив
Я скажу Вам по секрету
Кто силен тот и красив
(Хватает корягу, приподнимает, демонстрируя силу ,опускает и уходит)
Белка( немного удрученно ):
Может к шишечкам еловым мне добавить и сосновых
Чтобы каждый за версту
Мою видел красоту!
Лиса: Вместо пуговок на платье
Колокольчики пришью
И весь лес в таком наряде 
Красотою удивлю!
Звучит музыка выбегают бабочки , танцуют.
После танца на полянку выходит Девочка Катя.С ней появляются лесные жители – Божьи коровки ,Кузнечик, Муравьи…Они танцуют.
Танец Лесных жителей..
Катя:  Я –Катя, дочка лесника!
О чем Вы спорите с утра?
Белка: Катя, добрый муравей, Бабочки красавицы
Вы скажите поскорей
Кто Вам больше нравиться? Я ?!
Лиса: или Я?!
Муравей: Что ж попробуем, подскажем
Как помочь подружкам нашим!
Бабочка – Вот волшебные лукошки
Вы идите по дорожке
Это ,Белочка, тебе, потрудись немножко
И орехов набери
В Желтое лукошко
Кузнечик: Лиса-Лисонька,Лиса
Ты головка ясная
Ягод спелых набери ты в лукошко красное
Катя : Не ленитесь, потрудитесь
Мой совет: И тогда на спор получите ответ
Собирайтесь дружно вместе
Мы пока споем Вам песню

Песня:
Солнце светиться в росе
На работу встали все
Те кто не ленивые
Самые красивые
Солнце высушит росу
Все работают в лесу
Те кто не ленивые
Самые красивые
Никогда не устают
Потому что любят труд
На полянку выходят Лиса и Белка, грязные ,лохматые…
Катя: Сколько ягод спелых красных 
И грибов собрали разных
Муравей: перепачкались, устали
Но еще милее стали
Бабочка: Раз смогли с работой справиться
Значит обе Вы красавицы!
Катя: Ни к чему нам спор да суд
Всех на свете красит труд
Все вместе:Будем весело мы жить и работать и дружить!



Финальная песня:
Наш веселый дружный лес
Полон сказочных чудес
Здесь живут мои друзья
Дружим вместе ты и я
Дружат Белка и Лиса
Муравей и Стрекоза
Ежик с Мишкою  - друзья
Дружим вместе ты и Я!!!!!!!

Реквизит – Наряды героев, коряга, домики с надписями «парикмахерская» , «лесное ателье»,две корзины,грибы,ягоды.,иголка ежа(можно палочку от суши)

----------


## максимкас

А эта сценка к лету "В гости к дедушке-леснику".

Ведущий. Пошли дети в гости к дедушке-леснику, пошли и заблудились (дети ходят по залу, движениями показывают, что они заблудились). Вдруг видят навстречу скачет белка.
Дети. 
Белка, белка, расскажи,
Ьелка, белка, покажи,
Как найти дорожку 
К дедушке в сторожку?

Белка. Очень просто, прыгайте с дерева на дерево, с верхушки большого дуба видна крыша, это и есть сторожка.

Вед. Спасибо, белка, только мы не умеем прыгать по деревьям. Лучше мы ещё кого-нибудь спросим.

Под музыку прыгает зайчик.

Дети. 
Зайчик, зайчик, расскажи,
Зайчик, зайчик, покажи,
Как найти дорожку
К дедушке в сторожку?

Заяц.
Очень просто, сначала будет пахнуть грибами, потом заячьей капустой, а потом дымком. Прыгайте прямо на запах дыма, это дедушка-лесник самовар ставит.

Вед. Спасибо, зайка, только у нас нос не такой чуткий, как у тебя, лучше мы ещё кого-нибудь спросим.

Под музыку появляется улитка.

Дети.
Эй, улитка, расскажи,
Эй, улитка. покажи,
Как найти дорожку
К дедушке в сторожку?

Улитка.
Рассказывать долго, лучше я вас туда проведу. Ползите за мной.

Вед. Спасибо, улитка, только некогда нам ползти, лучше мы ещё у кого-нибудь спросим.

"Летит" пчёлка.

Дети.
Пчёлка, пчёлка, расскажи,
Пчёлка, пчёлка, покажи,
Как найти дорожку к дедушке в сторожку?

Пчёлка.
Ж-ж, покажу, я дедушке на пасеку мёд ношу. Ж-ж-ж, смотрите куда я лечу и идите за мной.

Дети бегут за пчёлкой и подходят к домику, их встречает дедушка-лесник.

(а дальше ваша фантазия)

----------


## Натабарра

СЦЕНКА
«ЗАВЕДУЮЩАЯ ДЕТСАДОМ»

Предлагаю вашему вниманию текст сценки, которую мы делали со старшей
 дочерью, представляя профессию заведующая детского сада. Я уже не помню,
 откуда взяли "прототип" сценки, но большую часть ее переделали для себя. 

Если есть претензии,
 Вопросы, предложения,
 Приходите, все обсудим!
 Заведующая. С уважением.


 Раннее утро, диалог в 7 часов:
 - Доченька, доченька, завтрак готов.
 - Мамочка, еще чуть-чуть полежу.
 - Но я же потом тебя не разбужу,

 Вставай! Просыпайся! В садик пора!
 - Ой, не хочу я сегодня туда! 
 Мама (тихонечко): - Доченька, надо!
 Ты ведь заведующая детским садом!

 - Захожу в детский сад. 8:30 утра.
 На кухне колдуют уже повара.
 Коридоры, туалеты, группы, залы, кабинеты...
 Все должна я проверять, безопасность соблюдать.

 Вот на часах 9 утра,
 А на пороге уже медсестра:
 - Перед нами проблема номер один:
 У нас же ветрянка, опять карантин.

 Нужно скорее по саду бежать,
 Нянек скорее всех вместе собрать.
 Хлорка и мыло, щетки, вода.
 СЭС к нам примчится, опять как всегда.

 9:15 - звонит телефон:
 - Мероприятие нужно дать на район.
 Снова проблема: всех нужно собрать,
 Быстро решить, как и что показать.

 10:00 - как паровоз,
 В дверь ко мне входит наш милый завхоз:
 - Нет отопления, топит подвал!
 Трубы прогнили, полный аврал!

 Снова проблема. В ЖЭУ звоню,
 Слесаря срочно прислать их молю.

 11 ровно. Психолог бежит:
 - Компьютерный вирус к нам в садик проник!
 Компьютерам срочно лечение нужно
 Иначе все файлы умрут очень дружно!

 12:15 - табель пишу, 
 Сдать нужно вовремя, очень спешу.

 13:00 - у меня педсовет, 
 Воспитателям нужно дать добрый совет.
 Чтоб категорию все защитили
 И о зарплате своей не грустили.

 14:30 - бегу в РайОНО. 
 Скользко! Благо, что недалеко.
 Там нас, конечно, за все пожурят...
 Денег при этом давать не хотят. 

 17:00 - захожу в кабинет, 
 По-моему, я пропустила обед. 
 Только поесть я сейчас не смогу, 
 Я на собрание в зал побегу. 

 Родителей много в гости придет,
 Их беспокоит, что деток их ждет.

 18:15 - звонит телефон:
 - Открытое занятие нужно дать на район.
 Вам ведь звонили сегодня с утра?
 - Конечно! Завтра вас ждем, господа!

 19:00 - дворник ушел, 
 Он подороже работу нашел. 
 Что же мне делать? Как же мне быть?
 Нового дворника где раздобыть? 

 Пока человека на место нашла, 
 Поздней уж ночью домой я пришла. 
 Только закрылись глаза у меня, 
 Мамочкин голос услышала я: 

 - Дочка, вставай, в садик пора,
 В садик идет уже вся детвора.
 - Нет! Ни за что я туда не явлюсь!
 Лучше умру, утону, застрелюсь!!!

 Мама (тихонечко): - Доченька, надо! 
 Ты ведь заведующая детским садом!

----------


## baranova n

> Хочу предложить вариант сюрпризного момента, его вроде не было в теме..
> 
> «ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ МЕШОК»


использовала этот сюрприз на прошлом новогоднем утреннике: весело получилось!!!

----------


## vika***457

Театральная сценка "Чучело и лягушата".
AЧучело и лягушата
(для детей средней группы)

Утро. Озеро. Лягушата спят. Выходит мама-лягушка. 

Лягушка. Птицы весело поют,

                  Утро наступило,

                  В нашем озере уют -

                  И тепло и сыро.

                 На воде у нас цветут

                 Лилии, кувшинки,

                А покой наш стерегут

                Стебли камышинки.

                Если солнышко с утра,

                Значит, всем вставать пора.

                Ну-ка, дети, просыпайтесь!

                Лягушата! Поднимайтесь!

Исполняется танец лягушек. 

1-й лягушонок. 

От песенок земля светлей,

Просторней даль и ярче высь.

Полет дождей и шум полей

Так дружно в песенке слились!

2-й лягушонок. 

Смеется утро в тишине,

И, подпевая в такт ручью,

Зеленый лес тебе и мне

Щебечет песенку свою.

3-й лягушонок. 

Плывут в озерах облака,

Лягушки квакают опять,

И рассыпает звон река,

Мечтая песенкою стать.

Лягушата исполняют песенку. 

Проводится игра <Кто быстрее сорвет лилию (или кувшинку) и принесет ее>. Выходит Чучело, лягушата окружают его. 

Чучело. 

Я с утра стою надутый,

Очень грустно нынче мне.

Неодетый, необутый,

А ведь все ведет к весне!

Эх! Никто со мной не дружит...

А я так хочу дружить!

Я один стою средь лужи...

Как на свете дальше жить?

(К детям) Эй, смешные лягушата!

Вы веселые ребята!

Можно с вами поиграть,

Можно вашим другом стать?

1-й лягушонок. 

Ты чумазый, неуклюжий!

Твое место только в луже!

2-й лягушонок. 

Вот ты в луже и постой,

Не хотим дружить с тобой.

Солнечный зайчик. 

Меня солнышко послало,

Очень строго наказало

Всех согреть своим теплом:

И поля, и лес, и дом,

И медведей, и мышат,

И людей, и лягушат.

Всем тепла не пожалею,

Даже Чучело согрею

(подходит к Чучелу), 

Чтобы пели, веселились,

А потом и в пляс пустились.

(Помогает Чучелу снять старье). 

Лягушата переглядываются, пожи-мают плечами. 

Лягушата. Что за праздник? Ясно нам!

Чучело и солнечный зайчик. Праздник бабушек и мам!

Лягушата. Надо нам цветов собрать,

Будем маму поздравлять.

Чучело. Где же аист?

Я с ним дружен.

Он сейчас нам очень нужен.

Аист. Здравствуй, Чучело-дружище!

Чучело. Вот тебя-то мы и ищем!

Помоги цветов собрать!

Нужно женщин поздравлять.

Аист. Я помочь всегда вам рад,

Лягушачий детский сад.

Вам сегодня повезло.

Ну, садитесь на крыло!

Два - четыре лягушонка берут аиста за распростертые руки-крылья и <уле-тают>. 

Чучело прихорашивается, под-ходит к лягушке с букетом. 

Чучело. Я, лягушка дорогая,

От души вас поздравляю!

Лягушка. Ах! Спасибо!

Лягушата (прыгают, хлопают в ладоши). 

Нашу маму поздравляем,

Счастья, радости желаем!

Лягушка. Ну спасибо вам, родные,

Лягушата дорогие!

Возвращаются аист и лягушата. Приносят цветы. 

Ребенок. Мам своих мы поздравляем

И от всей души желаем

Быть здоровыми, счастливыми

И веселыми, красивыми.

Дети дарят веточки мимозы мамам. Вместе с ними идут в групповую комнату.

----------

НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## Наташкин

> Девочки, может быть был у кого-нибудь опыт инсценирования басен Крылова? Буду признательна за идеи.


"Две подруги" (все на фоне музыки, изобразить)
Мышь: 
Красиво ты живешь,
	Любезная сестрица!
	На чем ты ешь и пьешь,
	На чем сидишь,
	Куда ни глянешь все – все из за границы!
Крыса: 
Ах, если б, душенька, ты знала, - 
	Я вечно что-нибудь ищу!
	Я день -  деньской в бегах за заграничным-
	Все наше кажется мне серым и обычным,
	Я лишь заморское себе в нору тащу:
	Вот волос из турецкого дивана!
	Вот лоскуток персидского ковра!
	А  этот нежный пух достали мне вчера –
	Он африканский. Он от пеликана!
Мышь:
 А что ты ешь?
	Есть то, что мы едим, тебе ведь не пристало!
Крыса:
 Ах, душенька! 
	Тут на меня ничем не угодишь!
	Вот разве только хлеб я ем и сало!
Диктор:
Мы знаем, есть еще семейки,
Где наше хают и бранят,
Где с умиленьем глядят
На заграничные наклейки…
А сало … русское едят1

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021)

----------


## Наташкин

Еще одна Басня Крылова
"Лиса и бобер"
*Диктор:* 
Лиса приметила Бобра
	И в шубе у него довольно серебра,
	И он один из тех Бобров,
	Что из семейства мастеров,-
	Ну, словом, с некоторых пор
	Лисе понравился Бобер!

*Лиса:* 
Уж я ли не хитра!
	Уж я ли не ловка к тому же?
	Чем я своих подружек хуже?
	Мне тоже при себе пора
	Иметь Бобра!
*Диктор:*
 Седая у Бобра вскружилась голова,
	И, потеряв покой и сон,
	Свою бобриху бросил он,
	Решив, что для него, Бобра,
	Глупа Бобриха и стара…
*Еж:* 
Привет, бобер! Ну, как живешь
	Ты с этой…как ее… С Лисою?
*Бобер:* 
Эх, друг!
	Житья - то у меня и нет!
	Ей все гулять бы да рядиться,
	Я – в дом, она, плутовка, - в дверь.
	Скажу тебе как зверю зверь:
	Поверь,
	Сейчас мне в пору лишь топиться!..
	Уж я подумывал, признаться,
	Назад к себе  - домой податься!
*Еж:*  
    Беги домой
	Не то,  дружище, пропадешь!
*Бобер:* 
Бобриха, двери мне открой!
*Бобриха:*
 Не отопру!
	     Иди к своей лисе в нору!
*Бобер:*
 Что делать? Пойду к Лисе во двор!
*Диктор:* 
Пришел во двор. А там другой Бобер!
*Лиса:* 
Долго ты мой друг бродил!
	Свое счастье упустил!
*Диктор:* 
Смысл басни сей полезен и здоров
	Не так для рыжих Лис, как для седых Бобров.

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021)

----------


## tyty812

Козленок, который умел считать до десяти

Сценарий сказки норвежского писателя Альфа Прёйсена для детского кукольного театра. Написан по заказу замечательного московского камерного театра «Добрые сказки».

Продолжительность спектакля: 15 минут; количество актеров: от 5 до 11.
Действующие лица:

Козленок
Теленок
Корова
Бык
Лошадь
Свинья
Кот
Пес
Баран
Капитан Гусь
Сказочник 
Сказочник звонит в колокольчик, привлекая внимание зрителей.
Сказочник

Звенит колокольчик, как песню поет,
Он новую сказку к нам в гости зовет.
И, если тут станет немного потише,
То сказка придет, и ее мы услышим.
Тс-с! 
Сказочник прикладывает палец к губам и прислушивается.
Сказочник

          Слышите? Слышите?
Звучит музыка сначала тихо, потом все громче и громче.
Сказочник

                                                  Вот и она!
Но, помните, сказке нужна тишина…
Сказочник снова прикладывает палец к губам в знаке молчания. Звучит вступительная музыка к спектаклю.
Сказочник

Жил-был очень милый и добрый козленок.
Выбегает Козленок и начинает бегать и прыгать под музыку.
Сказочник

Любил он играть на лужайке зеленой.
Ему было всё интересно вокруг.
Козленок (Сказочнику хвастливо)

Смотри, я могу перепрыгнуть лопух!
Козленок прыгает через лопух.
Козленок

Могу перепрыгнуть и лужу!
Козленок прыгает через лужу.
Козленок

                                                И кочку!
Козленок прыгает через пышную кочку с цветочками, но падает.
Козленок

Какая большая! В ней много цветочков!
Сказочник

А сколько?
Козленок (смущенно)

                    Наверное, сто… или пять…
Не знаю, ведь я не умею считать.
Сказочник

Совсем не умеешь?
Козленок

                                    Нет, честное слово!
Сказочник (разочаровано)

Придется козленка искать мне другого.
Козленок

Но я в этой сказке быть главным хочу!
Сказочник

Раз хочешь, тебя я считать научу!
Козленок

Научишь? Но как? Это трудно?
Сказочник

                                                          Нет, просто!
Вот цифры. 
Сказочник достает цифры от 1 до 10 (каждая следующая чуть выше предыдущей). 
Сказочник

                    Давай их расставим по росту.
Сказочник расставляет цифры по порядку.
Сказочник

Вот это один, это два, это три.
А это четыре!
Козленок

                          И всё?
Сказочник 

                                        Нет, смотри –
Идут за четверкой пять, шесть, семь и восемь!
Сказочник берет девятку.
Козленок 

И снова шестерка! Большая!
Козленок пятится.
Сказочник 

                                                    Не бойся!
Шестерку мы эту поставим на хвост –
Получится девять, как требует рост!
Теперь только десять добавить осталось.
Козленок ставит десятку, самую большую, на место.
Козленок (радостно)

Вот!
Сказочник

        Видишь, как просто считать оказалось?
Козленок

Да!
Козленок толкает цифры рожками, и они падают.
Сказочник

        Только вот цифры зачем же толкать?
Сказочник убирает цифры со сцены.
Козленок (хвастливо)

Теперь я и сам всё могу сосчитать!
Сказочник

Тогда сосчитай мне цветочки на кочке.
Козленок подбегает к кочке с цветами.
Козленок

Раз! Два! Три! Четыре! – Четыре цветочка!
Сказочник

Четыре цветочка! 
Сказочник показывает зрителям цифру 4.
Сказочник

                                Какой молодец!
Считать научился и…
Козленок (разочарованно)

                                          Сказке конец?
И так вот всегда… Интересно, но мало.
Сказочник

Нет, присказка только – для сказки начало. 
Ну что, ты готов стать героем, дружок?
Козленок

Готов! Начинай!
Звучит вступительная музыка к спектаклю.
Сказочник

                              В ясный день на лужок
Смышленый козленок пришел порезвиться.
Козленок скачет по сцене. Но скоро ему надоедает и он останавливается.
Козленок

Играть одному целый день не годится.
Так чем же заняться? Придумал, друзья! 
Всех буду считать! Ме-е-е! Один – это я!
На животе у Козленка появляется цифра 1.
Козленок (оглядываясь по сторонам)

Теперь цифра два. Цифра два… кто же это?
Козленок оглядывается по сторонам.
Козленок (разочаровано)

Жаль, здесь только я – никого больше нету.
Из-за деревьев выходит Теленок.
Теленок (с любопытством)

Му! Чем это ты занимаешься?
Козленок 

                                                        Я?
Считаю себя! А теперь и тебя!
Теленок (испугано)

А это не больно?
Козленок

                                Ни капли не больно!
Теленок

А вдруг будет мама потом недовольна…
А вдруг это вредно? А вдруг мне нельзя?
Козленок

Стой смирно! Считаю! Один – это я!
А два – это ты!
На Теленке появляется цифра 2. Теленок в ужасе отпрыгивает, пытается избавиться от цифры, но у него не получается.
Козленок

                                  Эй, куда ты, теленок?
Теленок (в панике)

Спасите! Меня здесь считает козленок!
Из-за деревьев выходит Корова. 
Корова (озадачено)

Чего это ты, непутевый, ревешь?
Теленок (чуть не плача)

Меня сосчитали! Мне страшно!
Козленок

                                                        Ты врешь!
Ни капли не страшно и весело даже!
Корова (озадаченно)

Да, что здесь случилось, мне кто-нибудь скажет?
Козленок 

Я нас сосчитал!
Корова

                              Поподробней нельзя?
Как это?
Козленок

                А вот как: один – это я!
Ни капли не страшно, ну, честное слово!
Два – это теленок! Три – это корова!
На Корове появляется цифра 3.
Корова (возмущенно)

Три – это корова?!
Козленок

                                  Я так и сказал!
Теленок (в ужасе)

Ой, мамочка! Он и тебя сосчитал!
Корова (грозно)

За то, что посмел надо мной насмехаться,
С тобою, негодник, я буду бодаться!
Корова наклоняет голову рогами вперед и идет на Козленка. Козленок пятится.
Козленок

Да что я вам сделал?
Корова (грозно)

                                          Когда догоню,
Подробно рогами тебе объясню!
Козленок бросается бежать. Корова и Теленок бегут за ним. Они пробегают несколько кругов по сцене. Им навстречу выходит Бык. Корова, Козленок и Теленок останавливаются.
Бык

Эй! Стойте! Ты что натворил, куцехвостый?
Козленок

Я их сосчитал!
Бык (озадаченно)

                              Это как?
Козленок

                                                Очень просто
И весело. Не шевелитесь, друзья,
Я вас сосчитаю! Один – это я!
Два – это теленок! Три – это корова!
Бык – это четыре!
На Быке появляется цифра 4.
Теленок (плаксиво)

                                      Он снова! Он снова!
Бык (сердито)

Ну, это ему даром с рук не сойдет!
Козленок пятится. 
Корова

Стой! 
Козленок бросается бежать.
Бык

              Этот негодник от нас не уйдет!
Бык, Корова и Теленок бегут за Козленком вокруг поляны.
Корова

Его мы догоним!
Бык

                                Его мы поймаем!
Корова

И всеми рогами его забодаем!
Козленок

Спасите!
Они пробегают несколько кругов по сцене. Им навстречу выходит Лошадь. Корова, Бык, Козленок и Теленок останавливаются.
Лошадь (в недоумении)

                    Куда это все так спешат?
Корова

Мы ловим козленка!
Лошадь

                                      В чем он виноват?
Корова

Он нас сосчитал!
Теленок

                              Очень страшно!
Бык (сердито)

                                                            И стыдно.
«Бык – это четыре!» Четыре! Обидно!
Лошадь

И как же он делает это, друзья?
Козленок

А вот как! Смотрите: один – это я!
Два – это теленок! Три – это корова!
Бык – это четыре…
Бык грозно надвигается на Козленка.
Козленок (испуганно)

                            … ну, честное слово!
А пять – это лошадь!
На Лошади появляется цифра 5.
Лошадь (возмущенно)

                                          Несносный нахал! 
Теленок

Вот видишь, теперь и тебя сосчитал!
Лошадь

Меня! Вот негодник! 
Козленок бросается бежать. Все за ним.
Корова

                                    Хватайте!
Бык

                                                      Держите!
Они пробегают несколько кругов по сцене. Им навстречу выходит Свинья. Корова, Бык, Лошадь, Козленок и Теленок останавливаются.
Свинья

Куда это вы всей толпою бежите?
Корова

Мы ловим козленка!
Свинья

                                      Но он же так мал!
Что сделал он вам?
Бык 

                                      Он нас всех сосчитал!
Свинья

А это так страшно?
Теленок

                                      Страшней, чем змея!
Козленок

Неправда! Смотрите: один – это я!
Два – это теленок! Три – это корова!
Бык – это четыре… 
Бык

                                    Противное слово!
Козленок

Пять – это лошадка! Шесть – это свинья!
На Свинье появляется цифра 6.
Теленок

Он вас сосчитал!
Козленок (Свинье)

                                  Вы – шестерка!
Свинья (в гневе)

                                                                Кто? Я?!
За это придется тебе поплатиться!
Ты будешь считать санитаров в больнице!
Свинья с визгом бросается на Козленка, он убегает. Все бегут за ними.
Корова

Ловите! 
Лошадь

                  Скорее хватайте его!
Сказочник

Все пятеро стали ловить одного.
Наш бедный козленок их так испугался,
Что, если бы смог, на березу забрался.
Не помня себя, он по лесу помчал
И возле реки обнаружил причал.
На палубу прыгнул, а следом – погоня.
На сцене появляется корабль со сходнями. На борту капитан Гусь, Кот, Пес и Баран. Все звери по сходням забегают на борт. Корабль отчаливает и дает сильную осадку. 
Капитан Гусь

Спасайтесь, кто может! Наш парусник тонет!
На палубе появляется Кот.
Кот

Он выдержать может лишь десять. А нас…
Пес (в ужасе)

Нас много!
Корабль оседает еще ниже.
Баран (в панике)

                      И все мы утонем сейчас!
Свинья

Спасите!
Бык

                  Спасите!
Теленок

                                    Мне страшно!
Корова

                                                              Мне тоже!
Лошадь

Неужто никто нам уже не поможет? 
Козленок

Не надо бояться! Замрите, друзья!
Я всех сосчитаю! Один – это я.
Два – это теленок, три – это корова.
Бык – это четыре!
Бык

                                  Хорошее слово!
Козленок

Пять – это лошадка! 
Лошадь

                                      Да! Да! Это я!
Корабль оседает еще ниже.
Свинья

Мы тонем! Скорее!
Козленок

                                  Шесть – это свинья!
Семь – кот!
На Коте появляется цифра 7.
Козленок

                        Восемь – пес!
На Псе появляется цифра 8.
Козленок

                                                  Девять – это баран!
На Баране появляется цифра 9.
Козленок

А десять… а десять – наш гусь-капитан!
Корова

Нас десять! 
Лошадь

                      Нас десять!
Капитан Гусь

                                            Мы все спасены!
Парусник всплывает.
Теленок

Так вот для чего цифры в мире нужны!
Бык

Да здравствуют цифры!
Лошадь

                                            Козленку ура!
Звери кричат "Ура!" и подбрасывают Козленка и пригоршни цветов вверх.
Рассказчик

На этом нам сказку закончить пора.
          (Козленку)
С тобою, дружочек, должны мы проститься.
Козленок (сказочнику)

Но в сказке еще столько может случиться…
Что стало с козленком, что парусник спас?
Сказочник

Он вместе с теленком пошел в первый класс.
Сказочник достанет ранец и надевает его на Козленка.
Сказочник

Хоть счетом своим он по праву гордится,
Но многому хочет еще научиться:
Задачки решать, и читать, и писать –
Вдруг снова придется кого-то спасать.

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), ташадобрая (19.01.2019)

----------


## Larisa777

Авторская  новогодняя
Песня – инсценировка « Подарок  елочке»
Под  фон- му песни « Лягушка»   Л. Раздобариной

Все  дети:  Гости  к елочке  идут
                  И подарки  ей несут
Лиса:       А  я Лисонька – лиса,
                Украшенье принесла      ( несет  бусы, вешает  на  елочку)

Все  дети:  Гости  к елочке  идут
                  И подарки  ей несут
Белочка:   А я белочка  - краса,
                   Ей  орешков  принесла     ( кладет  под  елочку  орешки)

Все  дети:  Гости  к елочке  идут
                  И подарки  ей несут
Заяц:         А я , зайчик, спешу
                  Ей  морковку  я несу    ( кладет  под  елочку  морковку)

Все  дети:  Гости  к елочке  идут
                  И подарки  ей несут

Медведица:  Я Медведица  спешу,  
                       Бочку  меда  ей  несу!    ( ставит  бочонок меда  под  елку)
Все  звери:    А мы  к елочке пришли
                       И  подарки  принесли
                       Ты  гостей  принимай,
                       С нами  Новый  год  встречай!

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), ЕленаВасс (23.10.2018), Лилия60 (13.10.2019), МАРИСЕ (22.03.2019)

----------


## хвостик

> Сценка "Семья"


интересная сценка!! Спасибо!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Шаталова Марина. 

*Как Таппи научился лаять.*

По одноимённому стихотворению Владимира Орлова

 Действующие лица

 1.      Щенок Таппи
 2.      Курица
 3.      Коза
 4.      Свинья (можно несколько, у меня было 3 свинки)
 5.      Котята
 6.      Ведущий
 (по сцене бредет щенок, опустив голову)
 Ведущий:  Вот рыжий Таппи – он щенок,
        Наверно Таппи занемог,
        Он по дороге сам не свой
        Бредет с поникшей головой
 ( выходит курица, клюет зерно, потом видит щенка)
 Курица:  Ты почему не весел, пес,
            Ты почему повесил нос?
            Торчит заноза в лапе?

 Таппи:  Ах, нет.
        Я скоро повзрослею
        А лаять не умею…

 Курица:  Ну это просто и легко,
          Залай погромче «КО-КО-КО»

 Таппи: Благодарю, но у собак
        Лай получается не так.

 (курица пожимает плечами, убегает. Щенок садится и сидит опустив голову. Выходит коза. Видит щенка, идет к нему)

 Коза: Ах, бедный Таппи, что с тобой?
        Ты раньше хвост держал трубой,
        У тебя бе-бе-бе-беда?

 Таппи: Да, да, да
        Я скоро повзрослею
        А лаять не умею.

 Коза: Но я могу помочь тебе
        Залай погромче «БЕ-БЕ-БЕ»

 Таппи: Благодарю, но у собак
        Лай получается не так.

 ( Коза пожимает плечами, уходит. Таппи ходит по сцене. Что-то ищет. Выходит свинья)
 Свинья: Здорово, Таппи, что грустишь,
          Тебе не весело, малыш,
          Валяться надоело?

 Таппи:   Ах, нет, не в этом дело.
        Я скоро повзрослею
        А лаять не умею…

 Свинья: Ну, это, право, ерунда!
        Залаять можно без труда.
        Вот я с тобой поговорю,
        И ты залаешь «ХРЮ-ХРЮ-ХРЮ»

 Таппи: Благодарю, но у собак
        Лай получается не так.

 ( Свинья, пожимает плечами, уходит. Выбегают котята. Таппи смотрит на них, начинает рычать)
 Котята: Мяу, мяу, мяу, мяв!

 Таппи:  Гав, ГАВ, ГАВ!

 (Таппи начинает лаять, все выбегают на сцену)
 ВСЕ: УРА! УРА!  Таппи научился лаять!

 Таппи:  Это вы мне помогли! Спасибо вам!

 Котята:  Для этого и нужны друзья!

 ( все поют песенку о дружбе. Дружба крепкая не сломается…

----------

katerina33 (19.03.2019), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021)

----------


## максимкас

Девочки, почитайте, интересная сценка, думаю может пригодится на любой праздник.


Бабка идёт к домику (в котором сидит дед), несёт яйцо.

Бабка. Эй, старик, проснись скорей.

Дед. Ты чего шумишь, старуха?

Бабка. Да смотри чего нашла.
Наша курочка - пеструшка
Под кустом яйцо снесла.

Дед.Ну, снесла, какое дело?

Бабка. Да яйцо-то не простое, а гляди-ка, золотое!

Дед. Золотое, в самом деле. Мы с тобой разбогатеем.

Бабка. В среду в город я поеду, там базар бывает в среду.
Богатеев много там им яичко и прдам.
Как дадут мне денег груду, накидают мне рублей
На салоп себе добуду я сибирских соболей.
Вот обновки накуплю я, разных юбок сорок штук,
Шаль в цветочках голубую, до краёв набью сундук.

Дед. Что ты мелешь небылицы, ишь, сыскалась молодица
Наряжаться в разный хлам. Нет уж, если мы богаты
Я построю вместо хаты трёхэтажные палаты и беседки по углам.

Бабка. Наказанье с глупым мужем! 
Мы живём ничуть не хуже, ни к чему нам этажи.
А за эти за беседки засмеют тебя соседки.

Дед. Пусть смеются мне не жалко! Я хозяин или нет!

Бабка (роняет яйцо)
Ой, яичко покатилось, покатилось и разбилось...

Дед. Ну, чего мы затужили? От чудес одна беда.
Будем жить, как прежде жили, и работать, как всегда.

(в домике раздаётся "ко-ко-ко")

Бабка. Слышишь, курочка сокочет, видно курка что-то хочет.
(уходит в дом)
Пеструшка нас не подвела и ещё яйцо снесла.
(выдвигает большое плоскостное яйцо, за которым находятся дети-цыплята)
И не золотое, а совсем простое,
Полное ребяток, жёлтеньких цыпляток.

(танец цыплят)

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), ЕленаВасс (23.10.2018), наталия анатольевна (08.12.2016)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Марина АРОМШТАМ
*Приключения в Буквограде
Инсценировка по мотивам сказочной повести Михаила Раскатова «Пропавшая буква»
Инсценировка может быть включена в сценарий праздника «До свиданья, детский сад»

Действующие лица:

Почерк (взрослый)
Буквоед (взрослый)
Принцесса Лень (девочка школьного возраста)
Каляка — слуга принцессы Лени (мальчик школьного возраста)
Маляка — слуга принцессы Лени (мальчик школьного возраста)
Буквы Ш, К, О, Л, А — дети
Остальные буквы — дети*

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Буквами могут быть будущие первоклассники, в честь которых устроен праздник. Непосредственно перед спектаклем они могут надеть красивые фартучки с изображением своей буквы. По ходу пьесы они будут оказываться то в роли детей-зрителей, то в роли участников. Однако в этом случае интрига с Буквоедом должна быть им неизвестна и репетироваться в тайне. В нее можно посвятить только исполнителей ролей Ш, К, О, Л, А и то на словах, без репетиций. Достаточно сказать, что в нужный момент буквы Ш и А должны подать руки Буквоеду и уйти с ним. Но сцену похищения нельзя репетировать на глазах у всех и лучше репетировать без участия самого Буквоеда, с актерами-заместителями. 

Еще один совет по подготовке инсценировки.

В ходе спектакля от детей потребуется подбирать слова, начинающиеся с буквы «Ш» и буквы «А». Нужно заранее поупражнять в этом детей, так как придумывание слов на «Ш» требует достаточно развитого словаря, а придумывание букв на «А» требует еще и некоторого представления о правописании. Например, слово «обезьяна» начинается со звука «А», а пишется с буквы «О». Так что используемый в спектакле словесный ряд должен быть выучен заранее — пусть он будет состоять больше, чем из десяти слов, чтобы у детей был выбор. Если дети поначалу будут ошибаться в подборе слов, начинающихся на «А», нужно говорить: «Это слово действительно начинается на «А», но пишут его с буквы «О». Давайте поищем такое слово, в котором «А» и слышится, и пишется». 

Ведущий: Знаете, ребята, где с нетерпением готовятся к встрече с будущими первоклассниками? В городе Буквограде. Хотите туда заглянуть? 

Дети: Да! 

Ведущий: 

Тогда повторяйте за мной.
 Буквоград, Буквоград,
 Принимай скорей ребят!

Дети повторяют слова за ведущим. Звучит волшебная музыка. Ведущий открывает занавес, за которым обнаруживается большая карта Буквограда, обрамленная башенками с буквенными крышами. У ворот нарисованы восклицательные знаки в милицейских фуражках. Появляется командир букв Почерк. На голове у него цилиндр, расписанный буквами. Костюм украшен ручками, карандашами и вставками с разными «важными» словами: усердие, трудолюбие, любознательность, внимание и т.п. В руках у него жезл, похожий на жезл управляющего оркестром.
Почерк: Приветствую вас, друзья! Я Почерк — буквенный командир. По моей команде буквы строятся в алфавитном порядке и образуют разные слова. А это (показывает на карту) наш город, славный город Буквоград.

Это город Буквоград.
 Здесь ребятам каждый рад — 
 Тем, кому не лень трудиться,
 Тем, кому не лень учиться.
 Буквы руку подадут.
 Где вы, буквы?

Дети-буквы со своих мест: Все мы тут!

Почерк:

Ну-ка, буквы, по порядку 
 Становитесь на зарядку.
 Стройность, четкость вам нужны.
 Упражняться вы должны!

Строем, друг за другом, выходят буквы и поют песню.

Буквы:

Нас будить папе с мамой не нужно —
 Мы и сами встаем до зари.
 И без устали трудимся дружно —
 Тридцать три! Тридцать три! Тридцать три!
 Друг за другом в строжайшем порядке
 Станем в строчки — а ну, посмотри!
 В каждой книжке и в каждой тетрадке — 
 Тридцать три! Тридцать три! Тридцать три!

Почерк: Буквы, равняйсь! Зарядку начинай!

Буквы выполняют упражнения. Можно предоставить детям возможность действительно делать зарядку — со взмахами руками, приседаниями и наклонами. Можно в качестве зарядки предложить ритмические упражнения — хлопки и топотушки по показу Почерка.
Почерк: Разминка закончена. Упражняемся в составлении слов. (Буквы выстраиваются полукругом.) Но сначала нужно угадать, какое слово требуется составить.

Не грусти, не унывай.
 За окошком месяц… 

Дети: Май!

Из буквенного строя выбегают нужные буквы и составляют слово «май».

Почерк:

Подрастает детвора.
 В школу всем идти…

Дети: Пора!

Из буквенного строя выбегают нужные буквы и составляют слово «май».

Не малыши и не малышки —
 Мы уже читаем сами…

Дети: Книжки!

Почерк: А теперь даю вам ответственное задание. Составьте, пожалуйста, слово «школа». Ведь сегодня в детском саду прощаются с теми ребятами, которым осенью предстоит поступить в первый класс. 

Выбегают буквы Ш, К, О, Л, А и составляют слово «школа». Можно поставить этим буквам танец, после которого они «сложатся» в слово.

Почерк (рассматривая слово): Какое замечательное слово! Пусть оно украшает наш сегодняшний праздник. А это еще кто к нам пожаловал? Принцесса Лень собственной персоной!

На сцену въезжает детская коляска, в которой лежит принцесса Лень. Она спит. Ее волосы похожи на мочалку. Поверх мочалки красуется корона. Коляску толкают Каляка и Маляка. Время от времени они застывают на месте, тянутся и зевают.
Каляка:

Гуляю я,
 Гуляю я,
 Гуляю целый день.
 Один учитель у меня —
 Моя принцесса Лень!

Маляка:

Зачем читать?
 Зачем писать?
 Все это — дребедень!
 Один учитель у меня — 
 Моя принцесса Лень!

Когда коляска оказывается недалеко от Почерка, Каляка и Маляка останавливаются и разворачивают коврики.

Каляка:

Ах, как прекрасно ничего не делать,
 И только есть, гулять и спать!

Маляка:

Чтоб не устали голова и тело,
 Меняем парту на кровать!

Укладываются на коврики и тут же засыпают. Раздается громкий храп. Почерк недовольно хмурится. Принцесса вздрагивает, открывает глаза, оглядывается.

Лень: Приехали? Ах, какое утомительное путешествие! Я невероятно устала. Мне пришлось встать с постели, спуститься с лестницы, сесть в коляску… 

Почерк: Зачем вы пожаловали, принцесса? У нас совершенно нет времени лениться. Все очень заняты.
Лень: Ах, вот как! Но я слышала, у вас праздник. Разве праздник — не время для ленивых?

Почерк: Это праздник трудолюбивых. Дети готовятся к поступлению в школу. Им потребуется много усердия и старательности.

Лень: Ах, вот в чем дело! Но ведь еще не поздно передумать. Не понимаю, зачем им нужна эта школа! Утром просыпайся, быстро одевайся, впопыхах глотай кусок, в суматохе спеши на урок. Не успел добежать, прозвенел звонок. Ужас какой-то! Не лучше ли наслаждаться спокойной, размеренной жизнью?

Почерк: Принцесса! Дети не передумают. 

Лень: Очень жаль! Одно утешение: я смогу хотя бы немного скрасить им школьные будни. Эй, подайте мне зеркало!

Каляка и Маляка открывают глаза, нехотя поднимаются, потягиваются, достают из коляски зеркало и подносят Лени. Лень разглядывает себя в зеркало, вяло поправляет пряди молчалки.

Лень: Согласитесь, Почерк! Я могу украсить любое событие. Вы видели кого-нибудь красивее? 

Почерк (фыркая): Уезжайте, принцесса. Вам здесь не место. 

Лень: Вы так считаете? (Почерк кивает головой.) И вы меня прогоняете? (Почерк снова кивает. В голосе Лени появляются угрожающие нотки.) Но вы ведь знаете, что Лень — коварна?

Почерк: Уезжайте, принцесса. У букв сегодня очень много дел. (Буквам) Все могут разойтись и заняться подготовкой к празднику. 

Лень: Ах, так! (В сторону) Ну, я вам покажу. Самой-то мне лень с вами возиться. Зато я подошлю к вам Буквоеда. Он съест ваши буквы. И вы не сможете составлять свои главные слова. (Обмякает) Ох, как я устала! Злиться — это так утомительно! Эй, Каляка, Маляка! Поехали отсюда.

Каляка и Маляка увозят коляску. На сцене остаются только буквы, составляющие слово «школа». Они усаживаются на лавочке. 

Буква Ш: Друг друга знаем мы давно,

Буква К: Не хнычем и не плачем,

Буква О: Мы буквы маленькие, но…

Буква Л: Мы буквы маленькие, но…

Буква А: Но очень много значим!

Все вместе: Но очень много значим!

Буква Ш: А помните, как все начиналось?

Буква К: Сначала мы были маленькими палочками, не умели стоять в строю, капризничали и качались в разные стороны.

Буква О: Но с каждым днем мы крепли, становились все ровнее и послушнее.

Буква Л: И в конце концов из нас выросли настоящие буквы!

Буква А: Нас переселили в букварь и разрешили участвовать в настоящих буквенных делах.

Буква Ш: Теперь нам поручили как раз такое дело! Очень ответственное.

Буква А: А представляете, что бы случилось, если бы слово «школа» исчезло?

Буква К: Детям некуда было бы поступать!

Буква О: Негде было бы учиться.

Буква Л: И они бы остались неучами на всю жизнь.

Буквы тихонько запевают свою песенку «Друг друга знаем мы давно…». В это время появляется Буквоед. 

Буквоед: 

Я ужасный Буквоед, Буквоед.
 Ем я буквы на обед, на обед. 
 Мне дорожку указала 
 Лень, Лень.
 Всем испортить приказала
 День, день.

А вот и они, буковки. Песни распевают. Ничего про меня не знают. Только как же заманить их в ловушку? Чтоб отправились они в мою избушку? Там я их крепко свяжу, солью посыплю и в суп положу… (Хлопает себя по лбу.) Притворюсь Красной Шапочкой, которой страшно одной через лес идти. 

Буквоед вытаскивает из кармана красную шапку и натягивает на голову, повязывает фартучек. Достает из укромного уголка корзиночку и причитает противным голосом: «Ах, ох! Ой!» Буквы, услышав Буквоеда, испуганно затихают и смотрят на него.

Буква Ш: Смотрите, кто это там? В красной шапочке? 

Буква К: Наверное, это Красная Шапочка и есть. Кому же еще быть?

Буква О: Она чем-то расстроена!

Буквоед: 

Ах, я бедная, бедная крошка!
 Как пойду одна по дорожке?
 Как до бабушки я добегу?
 По пути заблудиться могу!

Буква Л: Ей страшно, она боится встретить волка! 

Буква А: Давайте проводим ее через лес!

Буква К: Но Почерк велел нам дежурить здесь и никуда не уходить.

Буква Ш: Так мы быстро! Туда — и обратно!

Буквы Ш и А поднимаются с лавочки, подходят к Буквоеду и протягивают ему руки, он крепко их сжимает. 

Буквы: Ой! 

Буквоед: 

Буквоед, Буквоед!
 Что ты сваришь на обед?
 План твой был совсем не глуп.
 Буквы ты положишь в суп. 

Увлекает буквы за собой и исчезает со сцены. Оставшиеся буквы в страхе кричат.

Буквы: Спасите! Помогите!

Появляется Почерк. 

Почерк: Что случилось? Кто здесь звал на помощь? И где слово «школа»? 

Буква О: Какая-то странная Красная Шапочка схватила буквы и потащила за собой в лес. 

Буква К: Она обещала сварить из них суп. 

Почерк: Все ясно. Это был Буквоед. Он специально переоделся, чтобы вас обмануть. А вместо «школы» оставил нам какой-то «кол». Для учебы он совершенно не подходит. Только для того, чтобы на него мочало вешать. С головы принцессы Лени. Знаете приговорку?

На колу мочало,
 Начинай сначала.

Надо выручать буквы из плена Буквоеда.

Буквы (хором): Но как?

Почерк: Лишим Буквоеда силы. А буквы, наоборот, укрепим — чтобы они смогли вырваться и убежать. 

Буквы: А мы сумеем?

Почерк: В этом нам помогут ребята. Нужно придумать десять слов, которые начинаются на «Ш», и десять слов, которые начинаются на «А». Но уложиться в определенное время — пока Буквоед не притащил буквы в избушку. (Достает песочные часы.) Сможете нам помочь, ребята?

Дети: Да.

Почерк: Кто придумал слово на «Ш», поднимайте руки.

Почерк берет мяч и переворачивает большие песочные часы. Песок начинает сыпаться, а Почерк кидает мяч разным детям. Дети возвращают мяч, называя слово, начинающееся на «Ш».

Дети: Шар, шипы, шаги, шнурки, шорох, шепот, шелест, шарф, шифр, шум.

Почерк: Есть! Десять слов. А теперь придумывайте слова, начинающиеся на «А». 

Дети: Акула, Африка, Антарктида, арка, антенна, Австралия, аппликация, арена, астра, акваланг.

Почерк (смотрит на песочные часы): Успели! Последние песчинки только-только просыпались. А теперь скажем дружно:

Буквоед, Буквоед,
 Не получишь свой обед!

Дети трижды повторяют за Почерком «волшебные» слова. Дверь распахивается. Вбегают буквы Ш и А. 

Все: Ура!

Буква Ш: Мы Буквоеда победили!

Буква А: Кастрюлю с супом мы разлили!

Буква О: Теперь мы снова можем составить слово «школа». 

Буквы выстраиваются так, чтобы получилось слово «школа».

Почерк: Так-то! Никто не помешает нашим детям стать настоящими первоклассниками. И они смогут по-настоящему подружиться с буквами. 

Под музыку выходят все буквы алфавита и поют песню.

Буквы:

С нами крепко, ребята, дружите,
 Открывайте свои буквари!
 И учтите, что нас в алфавите
 Тридцать три! Тридцать три! Тридцать три! 
 Друг за другом в строжайшем порядке
 Станем в строчки — а ну, посмотри!
 В каждой книжке и в каждой тетрадке —
 Тридцать три! Тридцать три! Тридцать три!

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*Урок азбуки

 Реквизит: азбука - большая книга или отдельные буквы, труба, герб, нарисованный на бумаге или картоне, карта королевства, тетрадь (ученическая), написанные на бумаге слова: «конец» и «сердцевина» с выделенными буквами «Ц», поднос с чайными чашками.

 ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЕ ЛИЦА: 
 Маленькая Няня
 Принц
 Слуга
*
 Ход мероприятия

 Появляются Принц и Маленькая Няня.

 Принц: 
 Когда я вырасту, правителем я стану, 
 Я править королевством не устану. 
 Я буду благородным королем! 
 Мне будет все на свете нипочем!

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Чтоб правителем вам быть,
 Надо буквы изучить.
 Принц: А без букв невозможно? 
 Маленькая Няня: Королям без букв сложно.
 Надо все уметь читать,
 Чтоб страною управлять. Принц (решительно): Быть правителем в стране
 Непременно надо мне.
 С силами я соберусь
 И за азбуку возьмусь.

 Слуга вносит большую азбуку. Принц и Маленькая Няня садятся, открывают азбуку.

 Принц (смотрит в азбуку): 
 Как нам к буквам приступать,
 Чтоб скорее их узнать? 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «А»): 
 Буква «А» всегда поет, 
 Строго партию ведет. 

 Принц: 
 Это лучший наш певец! 
 А, конечно, молодец.

 Слышится голос певцов. Могут петь Принц и Маленькая Няня.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 А трубач наш - буква «Бэ». 

 Принц: 
 Он играет на трубе.

 Слуга подает принцу трубу. Дети и Слуга по очереди играют на трубе.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 На трубе мы все играли. 

 Принц: 
 Букву «Бэ» мы изучали. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «В»): 
 Наш учитель - буква «Вэ», 
 Числа держит в голове. 
 И, правителем чтоб быть, 
 Нужно числа не забыть! 

 Принц: 
 Числа мне забыть нельзя –
 Будущий правитель я.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Г» и герб королевства. Можно показать герб России): 
 Гэ, как герб, учесть изволь.
 Это должен знать король.

 Принц (рассматривая герб): 
 В гербе - слава короля!
 Букву «Гэ» запомню я.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Д»): 
 Дэ - прекрасный ваш дворец.

 Принц: 
 Здесь мой трон и мой венец.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Е»):
 Буква «Е», как в парке ели,
 Еле слышно все шумели.
 (Показывает букву «Е». Можно показать карту королевства или страны.)
 Королевство ваше все -
 Это буква...

 Принц: 
 Буква «Ё».

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ж»):
 На границе-рубеже -
 Ваш солдат-защитник.

 Принц: 
 Жэ.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «3»): 
 Над страной заря встает.

 Принц: 
 Просыпается народ.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Если звездочка сияет.

 Принц: 
 Мой народ весь засыпает.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 В зорьке красной и в звезде
 Обязательно есть...

 Принц: 
 Зэ.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «И»): 
 Игры есть у короля.

 Принц: 
 В них люблю играть и я.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 И, как будущий король,
 Букву «И» назвать изволь.
 Начинается игра
 С буквы «И» - то знать пора.

 Принц: 
 Букву «И» уже я знаю, 
 В буквы я уже играю.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Й»):
 Буква «Й» всегда нужна,
 Очень буква «Й» важна.
 На призыв ваш: «Все за мной!»
 Армия вступает в бой.

 Й убрать - и слова нет.
 Нет без буквы «Й» побед.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «К»):
 Буква «Ка», понять изволь, -
 Его величество, король.

 Принц: 
 Чтобы королем мне стать,
 Букву «Ка» пора узнать.
 Букву «Ка» я не забуду,
 С ней правителем я буду. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Л»): 
 Зимой всегда метет метель, 
 Холодная, как буква «эЛь». 
 С буквы «эЛь» начнется лес, 
 Он вершиной - до небес. 

 С буквы «эЛь» - бумажный лист, 
 Он, как снег, и бел и чист. 

 Принц: 
 Белый лист я исчерчу -
 Букву «эЛь» я изучу. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «М»)
 С буквы «эМ» - душистый мед, 
 Тот, что нам пчела несет. 

 Принц: 
 Обожают принцы мед. 

 Слуга: 
 Он здоровье всем дает.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Н»): 
 Кто ответит на вопрос:
 Буква «эН»... 

 Принц: 
 Конечно, нос!

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Хорошо: пусть будет нос. 

 Принц (радостно): 
 Я ответил на вопрос! 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «О»): 

 Что на небе высоко 
 Начинается на О? 

 Принц: 
 Начинается на О 
 И кончается на О 
 В небе только облако.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «П»): 
 С буквы «Пэ» - у нас перо.

 Принц: 
 С буквы «Пэ» - у нас пирог.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Букву «Пэ» надо учить.

 Принц: 
 Чтоб все это не забыть.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Р»): 
 С буквы «эР» - в лесу река.

 Принц (догадавшись; радостно): 
 С буквы «эР» - моя рука!

 Маленькая Няня: 
 А на поле - «эР»-ромашка.

 Принц: 
 А на мне на «эР» - рубашка. 
 И на «эР», скажу вам я, -
 Это Родина моя.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «С»): 
 С буквы «эС» начнется сон.

 Принц: 
 С буквы «эС» начнется стон.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 С «эС» - и желтая синица.

 Слуга (принцу): 
 Буква «эС» вам пригодится.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Т»):
 Эту букву «Тэ» назвали;
 Ей такое имя дали.

 Принц: 
 С буквы «Тэ» - мой царский трон.
 Власть царям дарует он.

 Слуга подает Маленькой Няне тетрадь.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 С буквы «Тэ» - еще тетрадь,
 В ней мы учимся писать. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «У»): 
 С «У» учиться начинаем: 
 Буквы с нею изучаем, 
 И считаем, и читаем, 
 Пишем, все запоминаем, 

 Потому что «У» мы знаем. 

 Принц: 
 Если «У» так помогает,
 Все за нас запоминает,
 Постараюсь букву знать,
 Чтоб царем ученым стать. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ф»): 
 На букву «эФ» - в лесу фазан 
 Для красоты и пользы дан.

 Принц: 
 На букву «эФ» и филин есть. 

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Мышей он, как и кошка, ест. 

 Слуга: 
 Без буквы «эФ» никак нельзя. Ее запомните, друзья.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «X»): 
 На эту букву – хлеб душистый.

 Принц: 
 Хрустящий, свежий, золотистый. 

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Запомнить надо букву «Ха». 

 Принц: 
 Ведь это вам не чепуха. 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ц»): 
 На «Цэ» целый мир начинается, 
 Все лучшее в нем не кончается. 

 Принц: 
 Поставим мы «Цэ» на конец.

 Слуга показывает слово «конец» с выделенной буквой «Ц».

 И сразу получим «конец».

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Поставим «Цэ» мы в середину,

 Слуга показывает слово «сердцевина» с выделенной буквой «Ц». 

 Получим тотчас «сердцевину».

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ч»): 
 Из чашек чай душистый пьют.

 Принц: 
 Часы на башне громко бьют. 

 Маленькая Няня: 
 На букву «Ча» - часы и чай.
 Так букву «Ча» запоминай. 

 Принц: 
 Я чай из чашки буду пить
 И буду букву «Ча» учить.
 Часы на башне будут бить -
 Я буду букву «Ча» учить. 

 Слуга (подносит детям поднос с чашками): 
 Чтоб эту букву изучить, 
 Вам надо чай горячий пить.

 Маленькая Няня и Принц пьют чай, затем Маленькая Няня показывает букву «Ш».

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Мы зимою шапки носим,
 Букву «Ша» согреть нас просим. 

 Принц: 
 Носим теплый шарф зимой; 
 Буква «Ша» всегда со мной! 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Щ»)
 У вашей собаки щенки появились, 
 Они в букву «Щэ» невзначай превратились.

 Принц (радостно): Где щенки мои пищат,
 Там найдем и букву «Ща»!

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ъ»)
 Нужен нам и твердый знак -
 Без него в письме никак.
 Без него никак и в чтении;
 Он придаст во всем умение.

 Например, вам нужно сесть,
 С твердым знаком будет съесть.
 Вам бы лучше стул не есть -
 На него удобней сесть.

 Булку вашу лучше съесть,
 Чем на эту булку сеть.
 Чтобы не попасть впросак,
 Надо знать вам «твердый знак». 

 (Показывает букву «Ы».)
 Если вам супы нужны,
 Сделает вам повар «Ы».

 Принц: 
 Если булочки нужны?

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Сделает кондитер «Ы».
 Слово с «Ы» не начинается, 
 Но на букву «Ы» кончается. 

 Букву «Ы» нам надо знать, 
 Чтобы правильно писать. (Показывает букву «Ь».) 
 Это буква «мягкий знак», 
 Это вам - не просто так. 
 Но в словах она нужна 
 И поэтому важна. 

 Угол в уголь превратится, 
 Если будет мягкий знак.

 Принц: 
 Может даже так случиться,
 Даже мол в моль превратиться 
 Если будет этот знак.

 Маленькая Няня: 
 Надо только понимать,
 Где и как его писать.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Э»)
 Буква «Э» известна эхом.
 Заливаясь будто смехом,
 В комнате пустой она,
 Словно вовсе не одна –

 Слышно много голосов
 Изо всех пустых углов.
 Незачем ее бояться,
 Лучше с нею посмеяться. (Обращается к Принцу.)

 Вы зальетесь звонким смехом,
 И она ответит эхом.
 Вот какая буква «Э»,
 И об этом знают все.

 Принц (Маленькой Няне): 
 А попробуй засмеяться,
 Будет эхо отдаваться? 

 Маленькая Няня (в зал): 
 Смейтесь вместе с нами, дети,
 Эхо тут же нам ответит.

 Маленькая Няня, Принц и дети в зале смеются.

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Ю»):
 Нам нужна и буква «Ю».
 Вместе с нею я пою
 Песню лучшую свою;
 С нею рано я встаю,

 Сон усиленно гоню;
 Чай горячий с нею пью
 И пирожное жую.
 С нею мир я познаю,
 Потому ее люблю.

 Принц: 
 Я ее уже люблю,
 Букву эту, букву «Ю». 

 Маленькая Няня (показывает букву «Я»): 
 Букву «Я» легко запомнить, 
 Нам себя лишь надо вспомнить. 
 Только глянешь на себя, 
 Сразу вспомнишь букву «Я». 

 Принц: 
 Буквы все запомнил я -
 То нетрудно для меня.
 Так закончилось ученье,
 Наше с Няней развлеченье.

 Я потратил много сил,
 Но все буквы изучил.
 Рад я очень за себя -
 Алфавит освоил я.

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021)

----------


## Задор_Инка

Предлагаю  музыкальную сценку  к 9 маю. Выходили с ней на конкурс, жюри понравилось, оценили.

Звучит  русская народная мелодия «Вдоль по улице метелица метет» , выходят  девочки с коромыслами, направляются к колодцу, зачерпнули водицы.
Далее музыка сменяется на русскую народную мелодию «Соловей- пташечка», за сценой звучит барабанный бой, играет свистулька
 Под русскую народную мелодию « Солдатушки – бравы ребятушки» выходит отряд мальчиков в папахах со знаменем, выстраиваются в шеренгу у центральной стены.

*Барабанщик:* 
Мы бравые солдаты
Идем мы на войну
Чтоб защищать Россию
Любимую страну.

*Девочки:*
Солдатушки - бравые ребятушки, впереди нелегок путь…
Просим вас передохнуть.

Отдохнут пусть ваши ноги,
Вот , водицы вам с дороги.

Девочка подносит «ковш с водой» последнему в шеренге бойцу, он, «отпив», передает ковш дальше и т. д., пока не напьются все. Последний отдает ковш девочке, кланяется, встает на свое место в строю.

Перекличка бойцов:
1.	Русский солдат не знает преград.
2.	Хорошо в пути с песнею идти.
3.	В нашей роте песня в почете.

*Поют песню « Если хочешь быть военным» с запевавлой.* 
На припев играет барабанщик, и девочки-  на трещотке и бубне. Мальчишки маршируют. 

*Последний припев песни:*( брала из песни " Шли солдаты на войну")
Пой, живи , Россия, и под небом синим расцветай любимый край дорогой!
Нет на свете краше, чем Россия наша, и другой сторонки нету такой.

Исполняя последний припев  второй раз,  отряд уходит за знаменосцем, допевая песню до самого конца ( за сценой), последний боец машет девочкам рукой.
Девочки машут платочками, вытирают слезки,  затем  под музыкальное сопровождение берут коромысла, уходят.

----------

echeva (23.10.2018), LENOHKAAAF (15.11.2016), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), natali64 (17.03.2019), Лилия60 (17.02.2022), мазурка (22.03.2017), мальвина19 (02.01.2019)

----------


## nota-12

Может быть такая подойдет.....
1 Ведущий: 
Ребята, вы изучали в детском саду и математику, и грамоту и много других интересных предметов. И вот теперь вы идете в школу. А хотите, я открою вам один секрет? Думаю, не все знают, что даже наши любимые сказочные персонажи ходят в школу. Только школа эта не обычная, а сказочная. Давайте заглянем на урок к маленьким феечкам.
Входит Главная Фея, звонит в колокольчик. Прибегают феечки.
Главная Фея: Милые мои феечки, сегодня у вас ответственный день. Вы будете сдавать экзамен на чудо. А начнем мы, пожалуй:
Недоучка: С меня!
Главная Фея: Недоучка, ты опять спешишь! Что за беда?
Не выслушаешь никогда!
Ну что ж, посмотрим, был ли прок,
Проверим, знаешь ли урок.
Фея отдает феечке - Недоучке волшебную палочку. 
Звучит музыка, Недоучка танцует, кружится с палочкой в руке.
Главная Фея: Ну, и где твое чудо?
Недоучка: Раз, два, три!
Ну-ка, чудо, выходи!
Входит Дюдюка-взрослый
Недоучка: Ой, опять не получилось. Ты кто такая?
Песня Дюдюки (исполнять на мотив частушек)
Я Дюдюка - всем Дюдюка,
Ах, люблю я вредничать,
Научу я всех детишек
Ябедничать и сплетничать. 
Я подруга хоть куда,
Со мной не соскучишься,
Правда, если я не в духе,
Вдоволь ты помучишься.
Я про школьные дела,
Все на свете знаю.
Приходите вы ко мне
Школу открываю.
Недоучка: Какая такая Дюдюка? Я же хотела, чтобы - Дюймовочка появилась. 
Дюдюка обиженно отворачивается.
Главная Фея: Как училась, так и получилось -
Вместо Дюймовочки Дюдюка появилась.
Пойдемте, феечки. Я научу вас, как такие чудеса исправлять.
Феечки садятся на стульчики.
Дюдюка: Наконец-то ушли.
А вот теперь:
Буду пакости я делать,
Веселиться, хохотать.
И ребяток нынче в школу, 
Постараюсь не пускать.
1 Ведущий:
Дюдюка, а ты музыкальную паузу можешь организовать? На счет музыкальной – не знаю.., а вот спортивную паузу – пожалуйста!!!
(Спортивная разминка по показу Дюдюки)
Так-так-так: Вижу я, что вы в школу собрались. Да? А вас туда пустят? Как же! В школу-то не всякого берут. Ну, да ладно. Если загадки мои отгадаете, то я вам помогу туда попасть: может быть. Ну что, согласны? Тогда слушайте. 
День и ночь в слезах глаза, 
Всюду сырость развела. 
Все заплаканы платочки, 
Мама думает: <Что с дочкой?> 
Может быть, она больна? 
Врач твердит: <Здорова!> 
Отгадайте, кто она? 
Ну, конечно:
Дети: Рева.
Дюдюка: Точно-точно! Угадали. Знаю я, что все девчонки - ревы. И эти, и эти: Правда, мальчишки? Ах, нет? Тогда слушайте следующую загадку. 
Новый день начался, 
Всюду птицы поют. 
И нарядные дети 
Дружно в садик идут. 
Лишь один неумытый, 
Непричесанный, сердитый. 
Все так и ахнули со страха. 
Кто попался им?
Дети: Неряха.
Дюдюка: Угадали-угадали! Знаю, знаю, что все мальчишки - неряхи. Правда, девчонки? Как нет? Неужели ваши мальчишки аккуратные и опрятные? А ну-ка, погляжу. И правда, все такие красивые. Чистенькие. Тьфу, смотреть противно. Ну, ничего. Вот вам еще загадка. 
У Танюшки сто игрушек: 
Кукол, мишек и Петрушек. 
Всем известна беда Танина 
Наша Таня:
Дети: Жадина.
Дюдюка: Совершенно верно. Надо же, как вы дружно ответили. Сразу видно, что все вы жадины.
1 Ведущий: Ошибаешься, Дюдюка. Нет у нас ни жадин, ни рев, ни нерях.
Дюдюка: Это вам только так кажется. Сейчас мы проверим. 
Проводится игра "Жадины".
По залу рассыпаются воздушные шары (штук 12-15) . Вызываются два участника. По команде дети начинают их собирать. Тот, кто больше наберет и удержит в руках свои шары, и станет победителем. Количество шаров, собранных участниками, считают хором все дети. Победитель получает приз или один из воздушных шаров.
2 Ведущий: Такие игры нам с ребятами не нужны. Уходи, Дюдюка.
Дюдюка: Подумаешь, слишком умные вы, как я погляжу. Ухожу я от вас. Уходит, забирает шары.




> Я тоже буду благодарна за такую инсценировочку к выпуску. Девчата, пожалуйста. поделитесь!

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (15.02.2019)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

*"Весенняя сказка"
 по книге Е. Груданова "Сказочный ларец"*

Действующие лица:


 Сказочница
 Сказочник
 Петушок
 Папа-лис
 Мама-лиса
 Лисята
 Папа-волк	 Волчата
 Медвежонок
 Мама-свинья
 Папа-свин
 Поросята 
 Крокодил

Появляются сказочник и сказочница:

Сказки любите, друзья?
(Зрители дружно отвечают: «Да!»)
 Это замечательно!
 Мы расскажем вам одну,
 Слушайте внимательно!

Занавес открывается

Сказочница:	День погожий настаёт. 
 Ветер песенки поёт.
 Солнце с самого утра 
 Будит всех — вставать пора! 
 Одеваться, наряжаться 
 И на праздник собираться! 
 К нам пришла весна красна, 
 Всех на бал зовёт она.
Сказочник:	Встал с насеста петушок, 
 Причесал свой гребешок, 
 Оглянулся, посмотрел, 
 Отряхнулся и запел:
Петушок:	Я — весёлый петушок, 
 Чисто вымыл гребешок, 
 И начистил клюв и перья!
 И теперь могу за дверь я 
 Смело выйти и пропеть:
 Надо всем на бал успеть! 
 Собирайтесь, собирайтесь, 
 Умывайтесь, одевайтесь! 
 Ку-ка-ре-ку! Хватит спать! 
 Надо вовремя вставать!
Сказочник:	Слышат Петю на опушке. 
 Здесь живёт лиса в избушке. 
 С нею вся её родня 
 Ярко-рыжая семья. 
 Папа лис уже не спит, 
 Папа детям говорит:
Папа-лис:	Ах вы, славные ребятки, 
 Мои рыжие лисятки, 
 Становитесь по порядку, 
 Быстро делайте зарядку. 
 Потянитесь во весь рост, 
 Расчешите лапкой хвост. 
 У реки промойте глазки... 
 Ну, теперь вы — как из сказки: 
 И красивы, и сильны, 
 И пушисты, и умны!
Сказочница:	Мама на лисят глядит, 
 Мама детям говорит:
Мама-лиса:	Будьте вежливыми, дети, 
 Легче будет жить на свете. 
 Всех за всё благодарите, 
 Всем, кто старше, помогите, 
 Им дорогу уступайте 
 И здоровья пожелайте. 
 Постарайтесь всех любить, 
 Всем спасибо говорить.
Сказочница:	Всё лисятки понимают, 
 Всё они запоминают.
Лисята:	Быстро станем по порядку 
 Быстро сделаем зарядку! 
     Хвост налево, хвост направо. 
     А теперь станцуем — браво! 
 Браво! Браво! Браво! Бис! 
 Лапы вверх и лапы вниз. 
     И еще мы не забудем, 
     Очень вежливыми будем. 
 Будем старшим помогать, 
 Им дорогу уступать. 
     Будем, будем всех любить, 
     Всем спасибо говорить!
Сказочник:	Вот под ёлкой чей-то кров. 
 Здесь живёт семья волков. 
 Вся семья уже не спит, 
 Волк волчатам говорит:
Папа-волк:	Ну-ка, детушки волчатки,
 Всем быстрее встать с кроватки! 
 Порезвиться и попрыгать, 
 Дружно ножками подрыгать. 
 Много бегать мы должны 
 Ноги сильные нужны.
 Поднимите кверху губы, 
 Всем быстрей почистить зубы, 
 Чтоб мы ими кости ели 
 И чтоб зубы не болели. 
 Да еще не позабудьте 
 И воспитанными будьте. 
 Всем дорогу уступайте 
 И здоровья всем желайте. 
 И тогда-то, может быть, 
 Будут с вами все дружить.
Сказочница:	Всё волчатки понимают, 
 Всё они запоминают.
Волчата:	Дружно, дружно будем прыгать! 
     Дружно, дружно будем дрыгать! 
 И поднимем кверху губы, 
     И почистим щёткой зубы. 
 Будем всех вокруг любить, 
     Будут с нами все дружить!
Сказочник:	Далеко в глуши лесной, 
 Под высокою сосной 
 Пробудился медвежонок. 
 Глазки трёт себе спросонок... 
 Хоть зевает во весь рот, 
 Папу с мамой не зовёт:
Медвежонок:	Я — малютка-медвежонок 
 Хоть недавно из пелёнок, 
 Но умею сам вставать
 И штанишки надевать. 
 Сам почищу зубы я. 
 Есть и щётка у меня! 
 Мама мне её купила 
 И в стаканчик положила 
 Сам помою лапы, нос... 
 Вот я сразу и подрос!
Сказочница:	За окошком свет горит 
 Поросячий дом стоит. 
 Громко хрюкает свинья:
Мама-свинья:	Дети, делайте, как я. 
 Ну зачем нам, свиньям, мыло? 
 Больше грязи — толще рыло! 
 Если б рыло чистым было, 
 То какое ж это рыло?! 
 Рыло грязное милей 
 И намного веселей.
Сказочник:	Тут и папа, толстый свин, 
 Детям говорит своим:
Папа-свин:	Долго дома не сидите. 
 Поскорей на бал бегите 
 И усядьтесь за столом... 
 А помоемся потом, 
 Через месяц или два... 
 Поважнее есть дела.
Сказочница:	Поросятки понимают 
 И, как все, запоминают:
Поросята:	Мы совсем не умываемся, 
 В грязных лужах мы валяемся.
     Всех любить мы не умеем, 
     Но всегда везде поспеем! 
 Растолкаем всех зверей, 
 И бегом за стол скорей! 
     Чтобы отдохнуть с дороги, 
     Мы на стол положим ноги. 
 Дружно хрюкнем и потом 
 Станем чавкать за столом!
Сказочник:	У реки под камнем жил 
 Толстокожий крокодил. 
 Невоспитанный и грубый, 
 Он давно не чистил зубы, 
 Но на бал идти хотел... 
 Только зуб вдруг заболел. 
 Крокодил терпел, терпел... 
 А потом как заревел:
Крокодил:	Ой-ой-ой, ой-ой-ой! 
 Ну какой же я больной! 
 Поднялась температура,
 Ой-ой-ой! Ну где ж микстура? 
 Я полсвета бы отдал, 
 Чтоб сейчас идти на бал.
Сказочник:	Стал он плакать и рыдать, 
 Слёзы горькие ронять... 
 Рядом звери проходили, 
 Все они на бал спешили. 
 Крокодил их стал просить 
 Всех за всё его простить:
Крокодил:	Я — несчастный крокодил. 
 Я себе лицо не мыл, 
 Был невежливым и грубым, 
 Никогда не чистил зубы. 
 Вы меня, друзья, простите, 
 Помогите! Помогите!
Сказочница:	Все жалеют крокодила:
 Мы прощаем всё, что было. 
 Сделаем мы всё, что сможем, 
 И тебе, наш друг, поможем.
Сказочник:	Крокодила стали мыть, 
 Зубы чистить и лечить. 
 Стал он чистым, и красивым 
 И здоровым, и счастливым.
Крокодил:	Всем спасибо от меня, 
 Благодарен очень я!
Сказочник:	Ну а где ж теперь свинья? 
 Где же вся её семья?
Сказочница:	Все свинюшки заболели, 
 Все лежат в одной постели, 
 Не поют, не пляшут, 
 Охают и плачут:
Свинюшки (хором):	Помогите! Помогите! 
 От болезни нас спасите!
Сказочница:	Их почистили, помыли, 
 Еле-еле грязь отмыли. 
 Хрюшки чистенькими стали. 
 Сразу охать перестали.
Свинюшки:	Вы и нас на бал возьмите. 
 А за грубость нас простите. 
     Мы хотим, как вы, дружить 
     И со всеми в мире жить.
Сказочник и сказочница:	
Дружно все на бал бегут! 
 Там танцуют и поют! 
     И румяна, и красна 
     С ними пляшет и Весна!

Артисты исполняют веселый танец.

----------

myzic (11.10.2019)

----------


## Люсева

Сегодня на работе перебирала старые папки, собранные еще до того, как я пришла в этот сад работать, нашла очень миленькие весенние сценки. Их можно поставить и как кукольный спектакль, или просто разыграть. К сожалению автора не знаю, может кто-то узнает. Очень добрые и светлые, на весенних праздниках будут просто изюминкой.

http://yadi.sk/d/-4rIUqMJ3GMNK

----------

//Эlla (30.03.2020), katerina33 (19.03.2019), larisakoly (10.02.2020), lenik (30.06.2020), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), oksi7771 (26.10.2018), olia.kostina (14.01.2020), говорушка (15.02.2019), Грезельда (30.01.2022), ЕленаВасс (23.10.2018), Наталья0405 (02.01.2020), Николь (06.02.2022), ольга коробова (17.03.2022), Ольгушка (14.03.2021), Раиса2001 (17.05.2020), Эlla (31.01.2016)

----------


## Мусиенко

Инсценировка на Выпускной "Волшебник Абдулла"

Входит Волшебник – ребёнок, поёт.

Песня «Волшебник – недоучка» (соло)

Ведущий.       Это, ребята, Абдулла, он учится в школе волшебников. Правда, учится не очень хорошо. Ну, говори, Абдулла, что натворил в этот раз.

Волшебник.   Попросили меня мальчишки почитать им весёлые книжки.
                        А я по- другому их развеселил, – в клоунов превратил.
                        Вот, смотрите (хлопает в ладоши)!

Клоунада – пантомима (всё под весёлую музыку)
Два мальчика – один клоун в костюме Бабочки (крупный), другой Злой(мелкий) в кепке с сачком. Сюжет: Бабочка перелетает с цветка на цветок (прилетела, села – руки в белых перчатках положила на лепестки, крадётся Злой пытается поймать, в последний момент промахивается – так 2раза. В конце нечаянно надевает сачок на себя. Бабочка выпутывает его. Дарит цветок.

Злой.              Превращай обратно нас, нам пора идти  в первый класс!

Бабочка.       Я девчонкой быть не хочу! Я тебя поколочу!

Волшебник. Вот тебе порошок, а тебе гребешок…(отдаёт клоунам)
                       Причешись, мой дружок, станешь прежним.
                        Да и ты не беспокойся, разведи порошок с водой и умойся.

С криком «Ура!» мальчики убегают.

Ведущий.      А это, что за шляпы у тебя?

Волшебник.  Я ребят поздравляю с переходом в первый класс.
                        Шляпы умные вручаю – они математике научат вас!
                        В джентльменов превращаю, танцевать вас приглашаю!

Танец «Джентльмены» (или другой со шляпами)

Ведущий.	Интересно, чему научили вас шляпы? Сколько будет шестью шесть?

Дети.              У овец большая шерсть.

Ведущий.       Сколько будет трижды восемь?

Дети.              За весной приходит осень.

Ведущий.      Где гуляют носороги?

Дети.             Спят зимой они в берлоге.

Ведущий.      В голове у вас чехарда! Чехарда и белиберда! Эти шляпы не научат вас никогда!

Слышен свист, вбегают бывшие Клоуны в костюмах разбойников. Волшебник прячется за ведущего. Небольшой проход по залу в танце. Музыка «Мы бандито – гангстерито»

1.	Мы бандиты страшные, характер у нас ужасный!
2.	Где волшебник, где злодей, отвечайте нам скорей!

Ведущий.      Эх, Абдулла! Опять ты ошибся. Отправляйся-ка в свою школу, дружок, и учись повнимательней (Волшебник уходит). (К разбойникам) Да, вас ребята не узнать. Будем вас снова перевоспитывать, а поможет нам хорошая песня о дружбе! Ведь дружба совершает настоящие чудеса!

Песня «Достык»

----------

echeva (23.10.2018), Lajla (17.03.2021), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), Женива (16.04.2020)

----------


## Инна Корепанова

*Три поросенка (С. Михалков)*

*Ведущий.* Жили-были на свете три поросенка, три брата. Все одинакового роста, кругленькие, розовые, с одинаковыми хвостиками. Даже имена у них были похожи. Звали поросят: Ниф-Ниф, Наф-Наф, *Нуф-Нуф.* Все лето они кувыркались в зеленой траве, грелись на солнышке, нежились в лужах.  Но вот наступила осень.
*Наф-Наф:* Пора нам подумать о зиме, я весь дрожу от холода. Давайте построим дом и будем зимовать вместе под одной крышей
*Ниф-Ниф:* Успеется, до зимы еще далеко, мы еще погуляем. Сказал поросенок и перекувыркнулся через голову.
*Нуф-Нуф*: Когда нужно будет, я сам себе построю дом.
*Ведущий:* С каждым днем становилось все холоднее и холоднее. Но Ниф-Ниф и Нуф- Нуф не торопились. Им и думать не хотелось о работе. Они бездельничали с утра до вечера. Они только и делали, что играли в свои поросячьи игры, прыгали и кувыркались. И только тогда, когда большая лужа у дороги стала по утрам покрываться  тоненькой корочкой льда, ленивые братья взялись наконец за работу. Ниф-Ниф решил, что проще всего смастерить дом из соломы. Ни с кем не посоветовавшись, он так и сделал. Уже к вечеру его хижина уже была готова и он запел:
*Ниф-Ниф:* -Хоть полсвета 
                                                                                                                                                         Обойдешь, обойдешь     
                                                                                                                                                         Лучше  дома не найдешь,
                                                                                                                                                           Не найдешь, не найдешь!
*Ведущий:*  Недалеко себе строил домик Нуф-Нуф. Сначала он хотел, как и брат, построить себе дом из соломы. Но потом решил, что в таком доме зимой будет очень холодно. Дом будет прочнее и теплее, если его построить из веток и тонких прутьев. Так он и сделал и в конце работы запел: 
*Нуф-Нуф:* - У меня хороший дом, 
                                                                                                                                                Новый дом, прочный дом.
                                                                                                                                                                     Мне не страшен дождь и гром,   
                                                                                                                                         Дождь и гром, дождь и гром!
*Ведущий:* Не успел  он закончить песенку, как из куста выбежал  Ниф-Ниф. Довольные своими постройками, поросята побежали к старшему брату посмотреть на его домик.                                                    Наф-Наф уже несколько дней был занят постройкой. Он натаскал камней, намесил глины и теперь не спеша строил себе надежный, прочный дом, в котором можно было укрыться от ветра, дождя и мороза. Он сделал в доме тяжелую дубовую дверь с засовом, чтобы волк из соседнего леса не мог к нему забраться.
*Ниф-Ниф и  Нуф-Нуф:* Что ты строишь, это дом для поросенка или крепость? Не собираешься ли ты с кем-нибудь воевать?
*Ведущий:* Оба брата так развеселились, что их визг и хрюканье разнеслись далеко по лужайке. А Наф-Наф продолжал строить свой дом как ни в чем не бывало, мурлыча себе под нос песенку:

Я, конечно, всех умней
,                                                                                                                                                  Всех умней, всех умней!
                                                                                                                                                                   Дом я строю из камней,
                                                                                                                                                                 Из  камней, из камней!
                                                                                                                                                            Никакой на свете зверь,
                                                                                                                                                                 Хитрый зверь, страшный зверь,     
                                                                                                                                         Не ворвется в эту дверь,
                                                                                                                                                                            В эту дверь, в эту дверь!
*Ниф-Ниф:* Это ты про какого зверя поешь?
*Наф-Наф:* Про волка!
*Нуф-Нуф:* Посмотрите как он боится волка! Он боится, что его съедят, никаких волков нет, он просто трус!
*Ведущий:* И два храбрых брата пошли гулять. По дороге они пели и плясали, а когда вошли в лес, то так расшумелись, что разбудили волка, который спал под сосной.
* Ниф-Ниф:* Ну какие тут могут быть волки? Вот мы его схватим за нос, будет знать.
*Ведущий:* Братья опять развеселились и запели:
*Ниф-Ниф и  Нуф-**Нуф*:                                                                                                                                                                                  Нам не страшен серый волк,         
                                                                                                                                         Серый волк, серый волк!
                                                                                                                                                              Где ты ходишь, серый волк,
                                                                                                                                                                  Старый волк, страшный волк?
*Ведущий:* И вдруг они увидели настоящего волка, у него были злые глаза и такая зубастая пасть, что у поросят по спинкам пробежал холодок. Бедные поросята не могли даже пошевелиться от страха. Но друг они опомнились и сверкая пятками, понеслись каждый к своему дому.  Ниф-Ниф первый добежал до своей соломенной хижины и захлопнул дверь. Волк злобно зарычал:
*Волк:* Сейчас же отопри дверь, а то я так дуну, что весь твой дом разлетится.
*Ведущий:*  Ниф-Ниф от страха ничего не смог ответить.  И волк начал дуть с каждым разом все сильней и сильней. Вдруг дом разлетелся в разные стороны и Ниф-Ниф бросился бежать к брату. Едва поросята закрылись в доме они услышали голос волка.
*Волк:*  Ну, погодите же! От этого дома сейчас ничего не останется!
* Ведущий:* И он принялся дуть. С крыши слетали листья,  стены дрожали, но дом все еще стоял. Когда волк дунул в пятый раз, дом зашатался и развалился. Поросята в  ужасе принялись бежать. Они мчались к дому Наф-Нафа. Брат быстро впустил их в дом. В таком каменном доме им нечего бояться. Наф-Наф закрыл дверь на засов и громко запел:
*Наф-Наф:* Никакой на свете зверь,   
                                                                                                                                       Хитрый зверь, страшный зверь,       
                                                                                                                                         Не откроет эту дверь,
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Эту дверь, эту дверь! 
*Ведущий:* Но тут как раз постучали в дверь.
*Наф-Наф:* Кто стучит? 
*Волк:*  Открывай без разговоров, а то я съем всех троих!
*Наф-Наф:*  Как бы не так, и не подумаю!
*Ведущий:* Наф-Наф знал, что им нечего бояться в прочном каменном доме. Тогда волк втянул в себя побольше воздуха и дунул, как только мог! Но, сколько бы он не дул, ни один даже самый маленький камень не сдвинулся с места. Дом стоял как крепость. Волк стал от злости царапать стены дома и грызть камни, но только обломал себе ногти и испортил зубы. Вдруг он увидел большую, широкую трубу на крыше. И он решил, что через трубу и проберется в дом. Он осторожно влез на крышу и прислушался. Как только он стал спускаться по трубе, поросята услышали шорох и умный Наф-Наф сразу догадался в чем дело. Он быстро *бросился к котлу, в котором на огне кипела вода, и сорвал с него крышку.
Наф-Наф:*  Милости просим!
*Ведущий:* Поросятам не пришлось долго дождь. Черный, как трубочист, волк бултыхнулся прямо в кипяток. Глаза у него вылезли на лоб, вся шерсть поднялась дыбом. С диким ревом ошпаренный волк бросился в лес. А три брата, три маленьких поросенка, глядели ему вслед и радовались, что они так ловко проучили злого разбойника. И снова запели песенку. 
-Хоть полсвета                                                                                                                                                                                         Обойдешь, обойдешь                                                                                                                                                                         Лучше  дома не найдешь,
                                                                                                                                                                 Не найдешь, не найдешь!

Никакой на свете зверь,          
                                                                                                                                Хитрый зверь, страшный зверь,       
                                                                                                                                         Не откроет эту дверь,
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Эту дверь, эту дверь! 
Волк из леса никогда,
                                                                                                                                                                                 Никогда, никогда   
                                                                                                                                                                                                 Не вернется к нам сюда,
                                                                                                                                                                                      К нам сюда, к нам сюда
Ведущий: С этих пор братья жили вместе, под одной крышей!

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021)

----------


## nastiabar

Инсценировка к 8 марта " Теремок " на новый лад. Брала у авторов этого форума.
Вед:  ( Держит в руках « волшебный веник»)
Ребята, давайте встанем в круг…
Я держу в руках веник, он нам необходим  не только для того, чтобы подметать пол! А ещё он нам нужен для весёлой игры.. Сейчас мы будем передавать его из рук в руки под музыку. Как только музыка остановится, а у вас окажется этот веник, то вам дадут какую-то кухонную принадлежность…
Ты беги весёлый веник
Дальше, дальше по рукам!
У кого весёлый веник, 
Тот покажет сказку нам!
(Так выбирают персонажи сказки «Теремок» на новый лад)
Вед :
Стоит  чудо- теремок.
Он ни низок, ни высок!
Кто в нём живёт, 
Тот помощником слывёт!
Только вот беда!
Разбежались кто куда!!!
Нужно сказку разыграть, чтоб посуду нам собрать!
Как по полю сковородка бежит. У дверей остановилась и стучит…
(«сковорода» стучит в теремок).

Вед: 
Ты кто?

Сковорода: 
 Я – сковорода! Пустите меня сюда!
Я качества приличного! Блины пеку отлично я!

Вед: 
Проходи, проходи! Попробуем твои блины!
(« Сковорода» заходит в теремок.)
Вед: 
А вот и кастрюля бежит…
Крышкою своею стучит!

Кастрюля:
 Помогите, помогите!
В теремок скорей пустите!
Буду вам верой и правдой служить!
Борщи вкусные и каши варить!
Вед: 
Что ж , скорее заходи!
Нам помощники нужны!
( «кастрюля» заходит в теремок.)
А вот на тоненькой ножке скачет поварёшка.
( Под музыку выбегает «поварёшка»).
Поварёшка:
Что за терем-теремок:
Постучу в него разок!
Тук-тук- пустите меня!
Пригожусь я вам, друзья!
Я на кухне хлопочу, что угодно разолью- суп, компот…
Без труда и без хлопот!
Вед:
Проходи, проходи!
 Ждём тебя уже давно,
Твой попробуем компот!
( Заходит « поварёшка» в теремок.)

Вед: 
Где же толкушка,
Деревянная подружка?
( Под музыку выбегает «толкушка»)

« Толкушка» :
Я бегу, бегу, бегу!!
В теремок попасть хочу!
Тук-тук-тук! Я- толкушка заводная.
Я на месте не сижу!
Если надо, если надо,
Я картошку потолку!
Вед:
Проходи, проходи!
( « Толкушка» заходит в теремок.)

Вед : 
В теремке теперь уютно.
Будем, будем мы посуду
И любить и уважать..
И в порядке содержать!

----------

larisakoly (10.02.2020), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), p.natalka (19.11.2016)

----------


## nastiabar

Ещё одна инсценировка к  8 Марта. Автора не знаю, к сожалению.  
(Декорация пенёк. На середину зала выскакивает Заяц и поёт:)

Заяц : 
Я ночами плохо сплю..
Потому, что я один живу
Потому что я давно-давно  один живу…
Все зовут меня «косой»!
Яхожу с поникшей головой..
Что же делать если-если я такой?
(Звучит музыка , появляется ворона.)

Ворона: 
Ой, Заяц, какой ты?
Заяц: 
Какой?
Ворона:
Необыкновенный!
Заяц:
А все говорят- « косой»
Ворона: 
Что ты! Что ты! Не косой, а роскосый… Не заяц- ОРЁЛ!!!

( Заяц расправляет плечи. Ворона достаёт морковь и отдаёт её Зайцу)

                        ( Под музыку выходит Лиса.)
Лиса поёт:
Лизавета со взглядом туманным.
Обожаема всеми, желанна!
Ангел я неземной.все теряют покой!
От Лисицы со взглядом туманным!

( Ворона, забыв про Зайца, бросается к Лисе.)

Ворона: Ой, Лиса, какаяты!!!!

Лиса: Какая?

Ворона: Симпатичная!!!

Лиса: А все говорят :» Рыжая»!

Ворона: Что ты, Лисонька! Не рыжая, а золотая!!!

Лиса: Говори- говори! Мне нравится!!! 

(Лиса и Ворона вместе, взявшись за руки уходят за дерево..)

Заяц: 
Ворона, а как же я? 
                 ( Заяц грустный садится на пенёк.)

                 (Под музыку выходит Волк)
Волк: 
Я- самый умный волк на свете!
В законах знаю толк…
Юристы всем нужны.
Мы лес беречь должны!
                           (Замечает Зайца.)
Заяц,ты чего плачешь?

Заяц:
 Ворона со мной не дружит!

Волк: 
А где она?

Заяц: 
С лисой ушла играть!

Волк: 
Она что, законов лесной дружбы не знает?

( Под музыку появляется Ворона и Лиса.)
( Ворона, увидев Волка, забывает о Лисе., бросается к Волку.)
Ворона: 
Ой, волк, какой ты!!!

Волк:
Какой?

Ворона: 
С ружьём – красивый! В очках – крутой !
Волк : 
Да… Я такой! (Подаёт руку Вороне.) Прошу!!!
( Ворона берёт Волка под руку и они вдвоём  уходят за дерево.)

Лиса и Заяй (вместе) 
А как же мы?
(Лиса, сидя на пеньке, опускает голову, а Заяц , вздыхая, гладит её по голове.)

( Под музыку выходит Медведь.)

Медведь: 
Здравствуйте! Ну… Какие у нас последние новости в лесу?

Заяц и Лиса вместе: 
Ворона с нами играть не хочет! С Волком теперь дружит!

(Под музыку выходят Ворона и Волк:)

Медведь: ( Ставит руки на пояс.) 
Так-так-так! Сейчас раз берёмся!

Ворона: 
Ой, Медведь! Какой ты…

Медведь:
Какой?

Ворона:
Сильный, могучий!

Медведь:
Погоди, Ворона! Ты мне зубы не заговаривай!

Ворона: 
Ну что ты , Мишенька! Поверь мне! Пойдём. Поиграем!

Лиса, Заяц и Волк вместе:
 А как же мы?
Волк: ( выступая вперёд.) 
Ну нет!!!
( снимает с плеча ружьё и стреляет в воздух. Ворона пугается и улетает!)
Медведь: 
Ворона, ты куда? ( Волку) 
Ну зачем ты , Серый, её напугал?

Лиса: 
Кто нам теперь слова хорошие говорить будет?

Заяц : 
Эх, опять я одинок!

Лиса: 
Давай с тобой дружить, Косой?

Заяц: (обижено.)
Ворона бы так никогда не сказала! Не косой, а роскосый!

Лиса: 
Ну… Извини!

Волк : 
А давайте вместе её позховём!

ВСЕ : ВОРОНА, ВЕРНИСЬ!
(Ворона возращается.)

Ворона: 
Дорогие мои! Я всё поняла… Дружить буду сов семи и никого больше не обижу!

(Все герои обнимаются и кланяются.)

----------

lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), Ильенко Елена (30.03.2017), Ириnka (08.11.2018), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## вера денисенко

Инсценировка Денисенко В.В по басни и.Крылова "Ворона и Лиса"
Маска. 
И если вы узнаете себя, под маскою
Героев этих басен, то улыбаясь, иногда
Подумайте об участи проступков ежечасных,
Не красящих ни вас, ни ваше положенье, и не терпите униженье,
И гордость пышущею в Вас!
Звучит музыка, ширмы снова двигаются Конферансье и Маска исчезают, а из ширмы появляется Лиса в цыганском костюме, с узлом и ромашкой в руке.
Лиса: (держит в руке ромашку, садиться и гадает)
Поем, не поем, поем, не поем…..
Врёшь ты всё негодная ромашка, не правду говорить…(кидает её, и топчет её ногой).
Лиса медленно садиться,  осматривается и тихо поёт: 
«Степь ,да степь кругом,
Путь далёк лежит,
В той степи глухой,
Умирал ямщик»
Нет, я не хочу умирать….
Появляется по верх ширмы Ворон во рут у него сыр!!!
Лиса поднимает голову и видит Ворона с сыром….
Лиса( прихорашиваясь, пританцовывая)
Голубушка, как хороша!
Ну, что за шейка, что за глазки!
Рассказывать, так право сказки.
( С вороны падает перо, Лиса примеряет его на себя)
Какие пёрышки, какой носок!
И, верно ангельский быть должен голосок!
Лиса(поёт)
Соловей мой, соловей,
Голосистый соловей!( 2 раза).
Спой светик, не стыдись!
Что ежели, сестрица.
При красоте такой и петь ты мастерица,-
Ведь ты б у нас была царь-птица!
Ворона: Кар! Кар! Кар!
(Лиса поднимает сыр, отряхнула его, жадно затолкала его себе в рот и  убежала за ширму).
Ворона: Кар! Ограбили!!! Обманули!!!! (улетает за ширму)
Появляется Конферансье:
Уж сколько раз твердили миру,
Что лесть гнусна, вредна;
Но только всё не впрок,
И в сердце льстец всегда отыщет уголок;

----------

alla-mus (25.10.2018), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), мальвина19 (30.01.2022), Стеша (08.10.2019)

----------


## LENOHKAAAF

> Сценка "Семья"


Очень интересная сценка! Дети артистичные! Браво!




> Сказка « ПУШОК».


Спасибо, интересная сказка. На 8 Марта обязательно поставлю!

----------


## Ларико

Здравствуйте!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Люди добрые и креативные!!! Срочно-срочно учительница сына попросила меня найти сценарий инсценировки стихотворения о войне. Со звуковым сопровождением. Но. Мало того, что я даже не представляю, что мне надо, я еще и найти даже похожего ничего не могу!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!! Она говорила про стих "Прачка", но можно и другое.  :Blush2:

----------

Пасетик (29.10.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Попов

Если это еще актуально, то секрет фокуса не в стаканах. Наоборот - стаканы нужно подносить к зрителям и показывать их чистоту. На горлышко прозрачного, уже наполненного водой, графина, прикрепляем нужные нам кристаллы марганцовки, причем с одной стороны горлышка, а с другой стороны зеленка или подобное. Когда наливаем из графина с одного "боку" - в стакане зеленка, с другого - марганцовка. ЧУДО!!!

----------

alla-mus (25.10.2018), larisakoly (10.02.2020), наталия анатольевна (23.10.2019), СИБИРОЧКА (07.11.2019)

----------


## elsor

Нет ли у кого сценария театрального фестиваля в доу.

----------


## annkir

Лет 10-15 назад, часто использовала это стихотворение, как инсценировку. На просторах сайта его не встречала, может кому пригодится. Называется "Вождь краснокожих" (автора не знаю). Но у меня был танец ковбоев, поэтому некоторые слова меняла. Напишу их в скобках.
ВОЖДЬ КРАСНОКОЖИХ
С мальчишкою справиться папа не может, 
Волнуется мама, в тревоге семья. 
А Джонни играет в вождя краснокожих (в ковбоя похоже)
И прямо в соседей палит из ружья. 

Попало немного ремнем – ну так что же!
Отец обещает: «Еще попадет!»
А Джонни играет в вождя краснокожих (в ковбоя похоже)
И новые стрелы готовит в поход. 

Кричат на мальчишку кто мягче, кто строже, 
Ругают порой ни за что ни про что...
А Джонни играет в вождя краснокожих, (в ковбоя похоже)
И справиться с Джонни не может никто!

Можно изменить имя мальчика (если история происходит на родной земле).

----------

larisakoly (16.10.2019), Лилия60 (16.02.2020), Цветусик (07.10.2019)

----------


## viculy

СКЕТЧИ И МИНИАТЮРЫ. Репертуар детского театра. Ю.Дунаев. (старшие дошкольники и младшие школьники).
https://yadi.sk/d/iE2jdHV-3NJcIA

----------

Irina V (08.10.2019), larisakoly (16.10.2019), myzic (11.10.2019), Olga 58 (08.10.2019), Лилия60 (13.10.2019), Цветусик (07.10.2019)

----------


## наталия анатольевна

Здравствуйте коллеги. Может быть у кого то сохранилась музыка и текст к сценке"семья"? Пожалуйста поделитесь. Я ставила ее,но что-то она у нас как то не зашла. Нынче еще раз хочу попробовать , не нашла у себя.. Благодарю за помощь! :Yes4:

----------


## livni

К юбилею Агнии Барто у нас  в городе был конкурс инсценировки ее стихов. Вот выступление наших детей.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/231y/3J17zsHUS  Цирк
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4vpc/2K8iMjSe9   Девочка чумазая

----------

larisakoly (05.11.2019), Лилия60 (16.02.2020), НаташаСокол (01.06.2022)

----------


## ЛюдмилаЛего

Спасибо, просто классно! С  уважением  Людмила

----------


## rodes

Добрый день, коллеги, предлагаю вашему вниманию сценку о двойке, удивительные детки были в этот выпуск, любую эмоцию схватывали на лету и повторяли) 




БлагоДарю.

----------

larisakoly (18.05.2020), lenik (14.08.2020), lorik_minsk (24.06.2021), MakaRock (02.02.2022), NikTanechka (18.05.2020), Tahik (01.02.2022), Варшава (17.05.2020), Лилия60 (17.05.2020), Раиса2001 (17.05.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (17.05.2020)

----------


## соколинка

Сценка весенняя "Как медведя переворачивали" (по произведению Н. Сладкова)-
шуточная - деткам очень нравится...(Беру часто, с 2000 года)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F2vF/e68J2gzrd

----------

AntonAsa1 (02.02.2022), jarinka (09.02.2022), larisakoly (01.02.2022), MakaRock (02.02.2022), NellyaRos (01.02.2022), Tahik (01.02.2022), Vita_72 (24.01.2022), Алусик (25.01.2022), Добронрава (02.02.2022), Лилия60 (17.02.2022), мальвина19 (30.01.2022), Николь (08.02.2022), Т.К-Пчелка (03.02.2022)

----------


## larisakoly

Сценка весенняя "Как медведя переворачивали"[/quote]
Инна, поясните пожалуйста, как вы делали берлогу Медведю? Спасибо

----------


## соколинка

> Сценка весенняя "Как медведя переворачивали"
> Инна, поясните пожалуйста, как вы делали берлогу Медведю? Спасибо


Были разные варианты...
1.Накрывали две ширмы белым покрывалом: одна ширма повыше (сзади), вторая - ниже (спереди), 
между ними лежит на коврике под покрывалом медведь, голова чуть выглядывает.
2.Брали разные мягкие модули и сооружали берлогу, тоже драпировали белой тканью.
3.Когда брали воспитатели не на праздник, а на занятие или досуг - просто накрывали "медведя" 
белой или голубоватой тканью.
*можно ещё множество вариантов придумать...например, 
обычную детскую палатку прикрыть тканью или белым синтепоном (только надо пришить в нескольких местах,
чтобы не сползало);
или сшить туннель (ткань на обручи нашить вначале и в конце);
поставить стойки спортивные (под которые дети пролезают), накрыть...а когда медведь перевернётся на другой бок...
даже, если стойки упадут - ничего страшного, ведь весна пришла!

Нашла интересную картинку - Берлога декорация - 

думаю, что можно сделать из толстого синтепона, но все равно нужен какой-то каркас...да и хранить где-то надо...

----------

larisakoly (07.02.2022), Лилия60 (17.02.2022)

----------


## larisakoly

Инна, спасибо за такой развернутый ответ!!!

----------

соколинка (11.02.2022)

----------

